# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χανιά (Piraeus - Chania route)

## elpida

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!!!ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ HELLENIC SEAWAYS ΜΕ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ (ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ) ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ Ή ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΑΝΙΑ.ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΑΓΡΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ HELLENIC SEAWAYS ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΚ.ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 700 ΑΜΑΞΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ!!!!ΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΧΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ. :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

Ε οχι και 700 παραπανω.... το ελ βενιζελος χωραει 1,100 οχηματα.... δηλαδη το αριαδνη χωραει 1,700?????????????????????????/ μην τρελαθουμε................... ελεος..... δεν ειναι λιγο υπερβολικος ο αριθμος?
 :Confused:

----------


## George

Ψυχραιμία ρε παιδιά!
Διαβάστε και λίγο εδώ: http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=1129
Τα έχουμε πει αναλυτικά για το βαπόρι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εντυπωσιακή αύξηση κατά 85,8% σημείωσαν τα καθαρά κέρδη της εταιρείας στο διάστημα Ιανουαρίου – Σεπτεμβρίου.


Εγώ φίλε μου *Paralia* στο δελτίο τύπου της HSW, εκτός από την πράγματι εντυπωσιακή αύξηση στα καθαρά κέρδη της εταιρείας, πρόσεξα και μία άλλη παράγραφο η οποία περιέχει μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φράση :




> ...η Hellenic Seaways εδραιώνει την παρουσία της στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Χανίων, καλύπτοντας σε δωδεκάμηνη βάση μία από τις σημαντικότερες γραμμές της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας...


*''ΣΕ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΜΗΝΗ ΒΑΣΗ''* (!!!) ¶ραγε μήπως αυτή η ..αθώα παρατήρηση βάζει οριστικό τέλος στα σενάρια που κυκλοφορούσαν τον τελευταίο καιρό περί ναύλωσης της Αριάδνης στις Μινωικές τον Ιανουάριο, ως προς προσωρινή αντικατάσταση των ''παλατιών'' για όσο αυτά θα έκαναν την ετήσια τους ???  :Wink:

----------


## Paralia

Η δωδεκάμηνη παρουσία της HSW στη γραμμή δεν αποκλείει τη δρομολόγηση του Νήσος Χίος. Η προσωρινή δρομολόγηση του Αριάδνη στην Αδριατική είναι γεγονός αφού ήδη εμφανίζεται στο πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων των Μινωικών Γραμμών.

Η φράση αυτή πάντως βάζει τέλος στα σενάρια που μιλούσαν για αποχώρηση της HSW από τη γραμμή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Paralia έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, εγώ βιάστηκα να βγάλω συμπεράσματα.  :Sad: 
Και μάλιστα το πλοίο θα παραμείνει στην Αδριατική μέχρι τις 10 Μαρτίου του 2008. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι και η πιο ενδεδειγμένη κίνηση από την HSW, μιας από την μία προσπαθεί να καθιερώσει το πλοίο στην γραμμή και στην προτίμηση των Χανιωτών, και από την άλλη το στέλνει έστω και προσωρινά σε μια άλλη γραμμή, έστω και αν φέρει σε αντικαταστασή του το Νήσος Χίος.

Ένα άλλο που μου έκανε πάντως εντύπωση είναι ότι σε μία σελίδα αναφέρει κανονικά το όνομα του πλοίου, και σε μία άλλη το αναφέρει ως ''ARIADNE PALACE''. (???)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

σήμερα άκουσα ότι το HIGHSPEED 5 τελικά θα πάει στην γραμμή γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα ?

----------


## JASON12345

Εγώ ξέρω για Ν.Χίος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

νομίζω ότι δεν είναι ποιά στα πλάνα αν κάνω λάθος να με διορθώσουν οι ειδικοί.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Και εγω νομιζω οτι θα αφησει την γραμμη, γι΄αυτο εξαλου και ο πρακτορας στα Χανια απολυει κοσμο,αν ισχυε κατι με αντικατασταση θα το ηξερε αυτος.

----------


## Apostolos

Μέχρι 7/1/08 το Αριάδνη...

----------


## JASON12345

> νομίζω ότι δεν είναι ποιά στα πλάνα αν κάνω λάθος να με διορθώσουν οι ειδικοί.


Πολύ πιθανόν να είναι κι έτσι.
Τα νέα που μετέφερα για τον ΧΙΟΣ είναι λίγο παλιά.

----------


## smarag

Καλή Χρόνια,

Τελίκα τι θα μήνει στο δρομολόγιο για χανία ???

----------


## MYTILENE

Καλημέρα.ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ με υγεία και επιτυχίες.Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι μέχρι *και* τέλος Φεβρουαρίου το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ θα κάνει ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να εκφράσω μία απορία που έχω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό;

Aπό την στιγμή που η *ΑΝΕΚ* έχει καθημερινό δρομολόγιο για Ηράκλειο, πως και δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν οι *ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ*
να βάλουν και αυτές ένα αντίστοιχο δρομολόγιο για ΧΑΝΙΑ;

Aπό όσα ξέρω το *Πειραιάς-Χανιά* έχει αρκετό ''ψωμί'', και αποδεικνύεται αν μη τι άλλο από την κόντρα *Τσάμπιον - Αριάδνης*, 
ή αν θέλετε *ΑΝΕΚ - HSW*.  :Confused:

----------


## JASON12345

Για τον ίδιο λόγο ίσως που δεν έβαλαν πλοίο τόσο καιρό.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μετα την αναχωρηση του Τσαμπιον απο τα Χανια (λογικα τον αλλο μηνα) θα επιστεψεουν στην γραμμη το Ελ. Βενιζελος και το Λατω στα συνηθισμενα δρομολογια τους με αναχωρηση στις 21:00.

----------


## JASON12345

Πέρσυ ήταν Λισσός,Βενιζέλος όμως.
Ο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που θα πάει.?

----------


## Apostolos

Στο καλό και να μας γράφει!

----------


## μιχαλης79

χα χα!! πλακα πλακα ωρα του ειναι να μας αφησει  και να παει αλλου να βρει την τυχη του.
Αν και κατα την γνωμη μου δεν θα ηταν κακο να μπει Περαια-Κρητη-Κυπρο-Ισραηλ-Αλεξανδρεια και πισω παλι.μια χαρα θα του ερθει.
Ή και Κρητη-κυκλαδες (σε οσα νησια μπορει να δεσει)-Σποραδες-Θεσσαλονικη

----------


## JASON12345

> χα χα!! πλακα πλακα ωρα του ειναι να μας αφησει  και να παει αλλου να βρει την τυχη του.



Αχ μη μου λέτε τέτοια.
Με πληγώνετε :Sad:

----------


## Aberystwyth

> Αν και κατα την γνωμη μου δεν θα ηταν κακο να μπει Περαια-Κρητη-Κυπρο-Ισραηλ-Αλεξανδρεια και πισω παλι.μια χαρα θα του ερθει.


Γιατί υπάρχει τέτοια γραμμή ?  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

> Γιατί υπάρχει τέτοια γραμμή ?


Δεν πειράζει φίλε Neptune ..... ας ανοίξουμε μια να έχουμε  :Razz: . Ναααααα.... κάτι βαπόρες έρχονται να μην τις ταχτοποιήσουμε?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aberystwyth

> Ναααααα.... κάτι βαπόρες έρχονται να μην τις ταχτοποιήσουμε?


Και βέβαια να τους ταχτοποιήσουμε ... αλλά σε ποιους βάπορες αναφέρεσαι ?  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Κάτι ακούγεται για ένα μεγάλο και γρήγορο ρο-ρο που θα φέρει ο Αγαπητός... (περισσότερο πειράχτικό ήταν το μήνυμα μου), δεν πιστέυω σε τέτοια θαύματα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και υπάρχει! Εν καιρώ την κάνουν τα Ro/Ro του Αγπητού! Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο - Χάιφα - Αελξάνδρια - Πειραια! Όταν ανοίγει η αγορά της Αιγύπτου γίνονται συνέχεια τέτοια δρομολόγια και ζητάν και ποστάλι

----------


## profitis

Τώρα που πλησιάζει άνοιξη και το Olympic champion σε δύο βδομάδες αποχεραιτάει την γραμμή θα δούμε κάποιο άλλο πλοίο πέρα απο το Λισσος-Βενιζέλος;Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατέβει πάλι το Αριάδνη ή τουλάχιστον το Highspeed.Ειναι κρίμας μια τέτοια γραμμή να μην διαθέτει δεύτερη εναλλακτική πέρα απο την ΑΝΕΚ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *profitis*, μου φαίνεται πως ξεχνάς ότι ή ''δεύτερη εναλλακτική πέρα απο την ΑΝΕΚ'', δηλαδή η *HSW* -μιας και αναφέρεις το Highspeed και την Αριάδνη-, αν δεν είναι και αυτή τώρα πια ''ΑΝΕΚ'', έχει τουλάχιστον το ίδιο αφεντικό, και άρα ανήκει στο ίδιο ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς.  :Wink:

----------


## profitis

> Φίλε μου *profitis*, μου φαίνεται πως ξεχνάς ότι ή ''δεύτερη εναλλακτική πέρα απο την ΑΝΕΚ'', δηλαδή η *HSW* -μιας και αναφέρεις το Highspeed και την Αριάδνη-, αν δεν είναι και αυτή τώρα πια ''ΑΝΕΚ'', έχει τουλάχιστον το ίδιο αφεντικό, και άρα ανήκει στο ίδιο ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς.


Kαθόλου δεν το ξεχνάω, απλα υποτίθεται πως με τέτοια κίνηση που έχει η γραμμή απο ανοιξη εως φθινόπωρο,ανεξαρτήτως οτι η Αnek πλέον ελέγχει την HSW( και την συμπαθούσα τόσο σαν εταιρεία και πήγε στα χέρια της αντιπαθής ΑΝΕΚ με τα χάλια καράβια της), σηκώνει και δεύτερο καράβι και ειδικά ένα Highspeed...

Θα μείνουμε λοιπον μόνο με τα κλασσικά πλοία φέτος της ΑΝΕΚ;  :Sad:

----------


## panthiras1

Εάν επιστρέψει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Χανιά, δεν θα φύγει από την γραμμή το CHAMPION (είναι θέμα γοήτρου ή αν θέλετε επίδειξη δύναμης για την γραμμή των Χανίων).

----------


## Ellinis

> Εάν επιστρέψει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Χανιά, δεν θα φύγει από την γραμμή το CHAMPION (είναι θέμα γοήτρου ή αν θέλετε επίδειξη δύναμης για την γραμμή των Χανίων).


Tις αποφάσεις για το αν θα μείνει το CHAMPION και για το αν θα έρθει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ τις πέρνει ο ίδιος άνθρωπος, δηλαδή ο Βαρδινογιάννης. Τώρα τα περί κύρους δεν μετριούνται με Ευρώ και ο κάθε μεγαλομέτοχος κοιτάει μόνο την τσέπη του.

Προσωπική μου άποψη οτι η ΑΝΕΚ/HELLENIC δεν χρειάζονται 3 πλοία στη γραμμή. Δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση να μείνει ένα από τα ΛΑΤΩ/ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για να προσφέρει μια εναλλακτική λύση σε όσους δεν βολεύονται απο το ωράριο του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και για να αποσυμφορίσει τα φορτία του καλοκαιριού.

----------


## JASON12345

Μα αφού τώρα δυστηχώς ή ευτηχώς ΑΝΕΚ και ΗΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ είναι ίδια εταιρεία δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να έχουμε μάχη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ - ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ.
Δεν συμφέρει κανέναν για πολλούς λόγους.
Τώρα πάλι μου φαίνεται πράξενο και αντιαισθητικό να φορέσει τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ αλλά άμα το κρίνει κερδοφόρο ο Βαρδινογιάνης μπορεί και να το δούμε κι αυτό.
Πάντως με την ενοποίηση των τριών εταιρειών κάπου έχει γίνει ξενέροτο το πράγμα.
Είχαμε μπει σε ένα ρυθμό πριν και τώρα ξαφνικά όλα αντράπηκαν.
Δεν ξέρουμε τι μας γίνατε.
Ακόμα και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ με ΑΝΕΚ μπορεί να δούμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...με το Λατώ και το Λισσός τα οποία ως γνωστόν ανήκουν στην ΑΝΕΚ, και συνεχίσουν να μποικοτάρουν την Αριάδνη που ως γνωστόν και αυτή (πλέον) ανήκει στην ...ΑΝΕΚ.





> Για την ακρίβεια και οι δύο έχουν ως μεγαλομέτοχο τη Sea Star...





> Στην οποία *Sea Star* βεβαίως-βεβαίως τυγχάνει να είναι μεγαλομέτοχος, ο ...μεγαλομέτοχος της ΑΝΕΚ.  Ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας παιδιά ...............





> ...Tις αποφάσεις για το αν θα μείνει το CHAMPION και για το αν θα έρθει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ τις πέρνει ο ίδιος άνθρωπος, δηλαδή ο Βαρδινογιάννης...


Αυτό είπα και εγώ ο ...φουκαράς  :Razz:  φίλε μου *Ellinis*. Νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## panthiras1

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι:
1. Υπάρχουν 3 διαφορετικές εταιρίες, οι: ΑΝΕΚ, ΜΙΝΟΑΝ και HSW
2. Μπορεί αυτές οι εταιρίες να έχουν ίδιο βασικό μέτοχο, αλλά έχουν και άλλους μικρότερους μετόχους.
3. Έχουν 3 διαφορετικές διοικήσεις που μπορεί να επηρεάζονται σημαντικά από τον βασικό μετόχο 
    (μεγαλομέτοχο) αλλά πρέπει να κρατούν και τους τύπους για τους άλλους μικρότερους.
4. Πρέπει να ικανοποιούνται οι όροι περί ανταγωνισμού και δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός με μία 
    εταιρία.
5. Μπορεί όμως να υπάρξει μιά στενή συνεργασία σε επίπεδα εφοδιασμού, *καθορισμού τιμής εισιτηρίων* 
*    (δυστυχώς για μας)* κ.λ.π.

----------


## JASON12345

> , [/U]*καθορισμού τιμής εισιτηρίων* 
> *    (δυστυχώς για μας)* κ.λ.π.



Αυτό δεν σημαίνει αυτ'όματα και παύση ανταγωνισμού? επομένως εάν η διαφορά
από μια εταιρεία σε άλλα είναι ο ανταγωνισμός δεν εννοποιήτε ρε παιδιά.?
Εκτός από αυτό και καράβια ανταλάσωνται και αν όχι αγορλαζονται ναυλώνονται σίγουρα επομένως εκτός από την τυπική διαφοροποίηση ουσιαστικά είναι μία εταιρία.
Και το πιο σημαντικό,όταν ο μεγαλομέτοχος θέλει κάτι το παιρνάει πιστεύω εγώ

----------


## Nautikos II

Eιναι αληθεια οτι το ARIADNE στη γραμμη Πειραια χανια, Δεν θα εχει την τυχη ποτε να συναγωνιστει καποιο πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ, οποιο και αν ειναι αυτο, η ΑΝΕΚ πιστευω πως τουλαχιστον για τους ντοποιους, ειναι πλεον παραδοση

----------


## Paralia

Άμα ίσχυε αυτό φίλε μου, η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα έφερνε το Champion στα Χανιά, ούτε θα κατέβαζε κατά 40&#37; τις τιμές. O επιβάτης σταθμίζει παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες και τιμές και με αυτά τα κριτήρια επιλέγει το πλοίο του.

----------


## scoufgian

> Eιναι αληθεια οτι το ARIADNE στη γραμμη Πειραια χανια, Δεν θα εχει την τυχη ποτε να συναγωνιστει καποιο πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ, οποιο και αν ειναι αυτο, η ΑΝΕΚ πιστευω πως τουλαχιστον για τους ντοποιους, ειναι πλεον παραδοση


αγαπημενε μου φιλε.εαν κοιταξεις σε παλαιοτερες αναφορες μας πιστευω πως το εχουμε καλυψει το θεμα αυτο.η ΑΝΕΚ ειναι και θα ειναι η αγαπη του Ν.Χανιων.

----------


## scoufgian

> ¶μα ίσχυε αυτό φίλε μου, η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα έφερνε το Champion στα Χανιά, ούτε θα κατέβαζε κατά 40% τις τιμές. O επιβάτης σταθμίζει παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες και τιμές και με αυτά τα κριτήρια επιλέγει το πλοίο του.


δεν νομιζω φιλε παραλια να παιζει κατι τετοιο.πιο χαρακτηριστικα παραδειγματα αγαπημενων διδυμων απο nel-κατοικοι μυτιληνης και anek-κατοικοι χανιων δεν υπαρχει.κολλητοι

----------


## Nautikos II

> Άμα ίσχυε αυτό φίλε μου, η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα έφερνε το Champion στα Χανιά, ούτε θα κατέβαζε κατά 40&#37; τις τιμές. O επιβάτης σταθμίζει παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες και τιμές και με αυτά τα κριτήρια επιλέγει το πλοίο του.


Πιστευω η ANEK Στην γραμμη της Κρητης δεν θα βρει ποτε  Δυνατο Αντιπαλο,

----------


## El Greco

tora opos exoun gini ta pragmata sigoura oxi.

----------


## panthiras1

> Eιναι αληθεια οτι το ARIADNE στη γραμμη Πειραια χανια, Δεν θα εχει την τυχη ποτε να συναγωνιστει καποιο πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ, οποιο και αν ειναι αυτο, η ΑΝΕΚ πιστευω πως τουλαχιστον για τους ντοποιους, ειναι πλεον παραδοση





> ¶μα ίσχυε αυτό φίλε μου, η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα έφερνε το Champion στα Χανιά, ούτε θα κατέβαζε κατά 40% τις τιμές. O επιβάτης σταθμίζει παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες και τιμές και με αυτά τα κριτήρια επιλέγει το πλοίο του.


Και τα δύο ισχύουν. Και η ΑΝΕΚ είναι παράδοση στα Χανιά, αλλά είναι αποφασισμένη ταυτόχρονα να κάνει τα πάντα για να κρατήσει ψηλά τα ποσοστά της.
Έχω γράψει και άλλες φορές ότι το καλύτερο για την ΑΝΕΚ είναι να καλύπτει αυτή το 80% της επιβατικής κίνησης και να υπάρχει ένα δεύτερο πλοίο άλλης εταιρίας που θα καλύπτει το υπόλοιπο 20%, ώστε να ισχύουν όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα του νόμου περί ανταγωνισμού και ταυτόχρονα να μην φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει χώρος για να επιβιώσει άλλη εταιρία στη γραμμή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύμφωνα με το πάντα αξιόπιστο *OPENSEAS* το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ την Κυριακή 17-2ου κάνει το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο προς Χανιά.

Από Δευτέρα 18-2ου τέρμα το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ, και μέχρι 10-4ου μόνο βραδινά από *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ* (που είσαι *JASON* !!!) και *ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟ* εναλλάξ.

Ενώ για το Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο (πάντα για το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα, και μόνο όσον αφορά πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ), *ΛΑΤΩ* και *ΚΡΗΤΗ 1* εναλλάξ

----------


## JASON12345

Λέτε να το αφήσουν και το καλοκαίρι τελικώς;.Ποιος θα το περίμενε...

----------


## μιχαλης79

Απο εγκυρη πηγη, πριν λιγο εμαθα οτι αυτη την βδομαδα το ΔΣ της HSW πηρε αποφαση να μην ξαναστειλει πλοιο στα Χανια... 
Δεν εμαθα τι σχεδιαζουν για την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ομως

----------


## JASON12345

Και το Αριάδνη πλοίο τους είναι άρα δεν χρειάζεται να πουν κάτι ειδικά για την Αριαδνή.
Τελος εποχής για την ελλενίκ στα Χανιά (έτσι φαίνεται τουλάχιστο μέχρι στιγμής)

----------


## μιχαλης79

Δεν ανεφεραν που θα την δρομολογισουν ή τι σκεφτονται να την κανουν γενικα!! Σε 25 μερες τελειωνει η ναυλωση του...

----------


## JASON12345

Έχει φάση να την πουλήσουν :Sad:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Πολυ φοβαμε μην την πουλησουν σε καμοια ΑΝΕΚ 
Και ειναι ολοι ευχαριστιμενοι μετα...

----------


## Trakman

Δεν νομίζω να το πουλήσουν... Πάντως επειδή κάνω Χανιά-Πειραιά συνέχεια, δε θα με χάλαγε να καταλήξει στην ΑΝΕΚ και να κάνει το δρομολόγιο μαζί με το ΈΛΥΡΟΣ!!!
Ωστόσο πρέπει να δούμε τι θα απογίνει και με τις μετοχές της HSW.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ουτε και εμενα θα με χαλαγε,αλλα δεν ξερω χωρις μετασκευη τυπου Έλυρος΄αν μπορει να καλυψει την γραμμη απο θεμα καμπινων,γιατι σιγουρα η γραμμη θελει πλοιο με 1000 κρεβατια (και μην σας φαινονται πολλα) και για χειμωνα και για καλοκαιρι.

----------


## Trakman

Συμφωνώ, αλλά αν σκεφτείς ότι κατά καιρούς βλέπαμε στη γραμμή ¶πτερα, Πρέβελη, τότε... Αριάδνη και πάλι Αριάδνη!! Πάντως συμφωνώ ότι χρειάζεται βαπόρι 1000 καμπινών η γραμμή χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Trakman

Ουπς... χίλια κρεββάτια ήθελα να πω!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Μα και με την Ελλενικ που ήταν και μόνη της τόσο καιρό χώραγε.
Τώρα που θα είναι και το Ελυρος πλάι της να την βοηθάει δε νομίζω να είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα

----------


## JASON12345

Μα και με την Ελλενικ που ήταν και μόνη της τόσο καιρό χώραγε.
Τώρα που θα είναι και το Ελυρος πλάι της να την βοηθάει δε νομίζω να είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα

----------


## Trakman

Πότε το AΡΙΑΔΝΗ ήταν μόνο? Δεν έχει υπάρξει ούτε μέρα που η HSW να ήταν μόνη στη γραμμή. Ήταν με την ΑΝΕΚ, η οποία απορροφούσε τον περισσότερο κόσμο, οπότε και τα κρεββάτια του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ επαρκούσαν.

----------


## JASON12345

Ήταν μόνη της σε μια εταιρεία εννούσα,και χωρίς τον Έλυρο.
Αφού  ήταν μαζί με το Τσάμπιον τόσο καιρό,τότε γιατί να έχει τώρα το πρόβλημα;;

----------


## Trakman

Δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα γιατί εκτελούσαν το δρομολόγιο *2* καράβια την ίδια ώρα. Αν μπει στη γραμμή Αριάδνη και Έλυρος κάτω από την ίδια εταιρεία θα εκτελούν τα δρομολόγια εναλλάξ, δηλαδή πχ Χανιά-Πειραιά το Έλυρος το ένα βράδυ και Πειραιά- Χανιά το Αριάδνη το ίδιο βράδυ. Όπως έκανε τόσα χρόνια η ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## JASON12345

Έχει πλάκα που μέσα σε 3 μέρες πήγαν ΧΑΝΙΑ 4 διαφορετικά βαπόρια.
Κρλιτι 1,Τσάμπιον,ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σήμερα,Ελ Βενιζέλος αύριο!

----------


## profitis

Kαταραμένη ΑΝΕΚ...Δηλαδή σε μία απο τις πιο εμπορικές γραμμές του Αιγαίου θα μείνουμε φέτος με το Λισσος,Λατω,Ελ Βενιζέλος(όσο κάτσει) και αντε και το Πρέβελης;Πλοια όλα 20ετίας αν δεν κάνω λάθος που ΠΑΝΤΑ αργουν,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ απο το ταχύτερο Αριαδνη και Olympic Champion,δεν βρίσκεις σχεδον ποτέ να κάτσεις στα σαλόνια και που δεν έχει ούτε μία αεροπορική θέση που όλους τους φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους(εκτος απο τους χανιώτες,δεν έχω τπτ με τους ανθρώπους αλλα το έχω απορία με την εμμονή  στην ΑΝΕΚ,άλλωστε σπουδάζω στα Χανια και μου αρέσει πολύ εδωπέρα) τους βολεύει και στο κατέβασμα τις περισσότερες φορές έχουν μία  και μόνο μικρή πορτούλα για ολοκληρο πλοίο...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη και εγω σπουδαζω Χανια και εχω κανει παρα πολλα ταξιδια σιγουρα μια γραμμη με τετοια κινηση θα επρεπε να εχει αναβαθμιστει και να εχουμε μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες και νεοτερα βαπορια,αλλα διαφωνω καθετα στο γεγονος οτι τα βαπορια δεν εχουν χωρους.Ισα ισα θα ελεγα οτι τα παλια βαπορια εχουν περισσοτερους και εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα.Ειδικα το Olympic Champion αν και εξαιρετικο πλοιο συνολικα δεν ειχε τους εσωτερικους χωρους που θα επρεπε πολυ απλα γιατι εχει σχεδιαστει για τη γραμμη Πατρα-Αγκωνα που δεν χρειαζεται πολυ σαλονι αφου καθε επιβατης σχεδον εχει και την καμπινα του,σε αντιθεση με το Πειραιας-Χανια που το εκανε σε 5:45 οποτε το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο την εβγαζε στα σαλονια...Σιγουρα αν ειχε σχεδιαστει για το Πειραιας-Χανια θα ηταν εσωτερικα αναλογο του Αριαδνη,δηλαδη περισσοτερες θεσεις λιγοτερες καμπινες...

----------


## JASON12345

Symf;vnv me ton captain ionios
Thimame tin fora pou itan to blue star stin grammi den eihame pou na tin bgaloume
Sinithesmeni apo ta palia anekokaraba

----------


## smarag

Τι έγινε με τα χανία τελικά ? Δεν θα υπάρχει δρομολογιο φέτος ???

----------


## despo

Τι δρομολογια να υπαρχουν βρε παιδιά ?. Η εικόνα μιλάει μόνη της. Τι Μπλου Σταρ περάσανε, τι ταχυπλοα, τι Αριαδνη, το αποτελεσμα η Ανεκ μονοπώλιο !

----------


## Trakman

Το χειρότερο είναι οι τιμές των εισιτηρίων... Για το αυτοκίνητο στην μετά Champion εποχή επανήλθε το εισιτήριο στα 86 ευρώ. Όλοι οι ξειτεμένοι Χανιώτες θα κατεβούμε για Πάσχα χωρίς αυτοκίνητα... Είναι ειρωνία να παρακαλάμε οι Χανιώτες να έρθει ανταγωνιστικό πλοίο για να πέσουν οι τιμές. Γ_ _ ώ το μονοπώλιο...

----------


## marioskef

Όλοι ξεραμε οτι αυτές οι χαμηλές τιμές ήτα προσωρινές, ίσως να μην εφταναν στις περσινες αλλά σε μπορουσαν να διατηρηθούν εκεί και το καλοκαίρι...
Αλλωστε οι εκτπωσεις ισχυαν και στις αλλες γραμμες της Κρητης που δεν υπήρχει ο ανταγωνισμός...
Όσο για το αν θα κατέβουν όλοι οι Χανιωτες χωρίς τουτου, αυτό μενει να αποδειχθει σε ενα μήνα. Πολυ αμφιβάλλω

----------


## Trakman

Όσοι τα'χουν τα λεφτά τα δίνουν χωρίς να το σκέφτονται. Κάποιοι από μας όμως δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε και μισό μηνιάτικο για εισιτήρια...

----------


## marioskef

Το ότι πολλοί δεν μπορούν να δώσουν το μισό μηνιάτικό τους δεν αποτελεί κατ ανάγκη κριτήριο για την τιμολογιακή πολιτική της εταιρειας... Αλλωστε ως γνωστόν οι έλληνες δεν είναι και από τους πιο ευπορους στην ευρώπη...
Η απορία μου πάνω σε αυτό είναι η διαπίστωση οτι τα ΙΧ στην Ελλάδα έχουν αυξημένες τιμές εισητηρίων σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες (τουλάχιστον αυτη την εντύπωση έχω) και δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί συμβαίνει κάτι τετοιο.
ΑΣχετα με αυτό όμως αν δούμε τις τιμές για ΙΧ για τις Κυκλάδες δεν μου φαινεται παράλογο το κόστος για Χανιά...

----------


## Trakman

Η ΑΝΕΚ σαφώς και έχει ως σκοπό το κέρδος ως ανώνυμη εταιρεία εισηγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο. Ωστόσο είναι και Χανιώτικη εταιρεία, δημιουργημένη για να εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες του Χανιώτικου λαού. Οπότε όταν αυξάνει το εισιτήριο από 54 στα 86 ευρώ μόλις παύει ο ανταγωνισμός, αυτό δεν δείχνει και τόσο όμορφο στα μάτια των Χανιωτών που τη στηρίζουν τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## Trakman

(Εννοώ πάντα το εισιτήριο για το αυτοκίνητο)

----------


## marioskef

Η συγκεκριμένη τιμή αποτελούσε μέρος προσφοράς (χειμερινό ναυλολόγιο) κι δεν αποτελούσε αποκλειστικά απάντηση στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ

----------


## Trakman

Η συγκεκριμένη τιμή ήταν ΚΥΡΙΩΣ λόγω ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ. Πέρυσι δε θυμάμαι να είχαν κάνει ανάλογη προσφορα.

----------


## μιχαλης79

*Κόντρες ακτοπλόων με επίκεντρο την Κρήτη*
8/4/2008  

-Το παρασκήνιο της συνεδρίασης του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών.

-Όλα όσα είπε ο Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος

Φωτό: Ο καπετάν Μάκης Αγούδημος άφησε ανοικτό το ενδεχόμενο είτε ο ίδιος είτε κάποιος άλλος να κατεβούν στην Κρήτη, σφήνα στην ΑΝΕΚ, στα Χανιά και στο Ρέθυμνο.

ΤΟΥ
ΜΗΝΑ ΤΣΑΜΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ
Για το protothema.gr

Θερμό θα είναι το καλοκαίρι για την ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα. Το σύνθημα το έδωσε ο γνωστός ακτοπλόος καπετάν Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος της G.A.Ferries, ο οποίος άφησε ανοικτό το ενδεχόμενο είτε ο ίδιος είτε κάποιος άλλος να κατεβούν στην Κρήτη, σφήνα στην ΑΝΕΚ, στα Χανιά και στο Ρέθυμνο.
Στη συνεδρίαση του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών,(Σ.Α.Σ.), που πραγματοποιήθηκε την περασμένη Πέμπτη, προσήλθε ο ίδιος, αφού προηγουμένως είχε διαρρεύσει ότι πήγαινε να τους μιλήσει…κινέζικα.
Φαίνεται ότι η απόφαση της ΑΝΕΚ να ξεφύγει από τα όρια της Κρήτης και να δρομολογήσει πλοίο στην Παροναξία και πιο συγκεκριμένα το ε/γ-ο/ Πρέβελης στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη, έχει προκαλέσει καραμπόλες και αντιδράσεις από τους ανταγωνιστές της.

Ο καπετάν Μάκης Αγούδημος, αρχικά ανακοίνωσε στη συνεδρίαση του ΣΑΣ ότι αποσύρει την αίτηση για τη δρομολόγηση του ε/γ-ο/γ Μαρίνα στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Ικαρία-Σάμος.
Από τις κουβέντες του άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι σκοπεύει να το δρομολογήσει σε άλλη γραμμή και μάλιστα στην Κρήτη: «Δεν θα είστε μόνοι σας στα Χανιά και στο Ρέθυμνο» είπε ο Κεφαλλονίτης εφοπλιστής απευθυνόμενος στους εκπροσώπους της ΑΝΕΚ που συμμετείχαν στο ΣΑΣ» για να συμπληρώσει: «Μπορεί να έρθει και κάποιος άλλος.» 

Τα μονοπώλια

Ο καπετάν Μάκης Αγούδημος ξιφούλκησε και εναντίον των μονοπωλιακών καταστάσεων λέγοντας: « Δεν θα περάσουν τα μονοπώλια που προσπαθούν να περάσουν κάποιοι τώρα.»Προηγουμένως είχε κάνει αναδρομή την εποχή που πήγε να γίνει προσπάθεια για δημιουργία μονοπωλιακών καταστάσεων. Όπως τόνισε κλήθηκε να πουλήσει τα πλοία του στον φίλο του , τον αείμνηστο Παντελή Σφηνιά: «Τότε το έκανε, με τους δικούς μου όμως όρους. Και για αυτό είμαι ακόμα εδώ.» 


Οι Κυκλάδες

Η ΑΝΕΚ, με το ε/γ-ο/γ Πρέβελης, το οποίο μεταδρομολόγησε από το Ρέθυμνο από το Ρέθυμνο, εντείνει τον ανταγωνισμό στην περιοχή των ανατολικών Κυκλάδων, όπου δραστηριοποιείται η Blue Star Ferries με τρία σύγχρονα πλοία, τα Blue Star Ιthaki, Paros και Naxos. 
Το «Πρέβελης»θα κάνει μέχρι τον Ιούνιο, τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη και από τον Ιούνιο μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο τα δρομολόγια να διπλασιαστούν και να γίνουν έξι. 
Επίσης, στις ανατολικές Κυκλάδες δραστηριοποιείται παραδοσιακά η Hellenic Seaways, που τώρα έχει τα ταχύπλοα Highspeed 2 και 3 εναλλάξ και το Highspeed 5.
Από τον Πειραιά θα αποπλέει και το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι της ΝΕΛ, που ξεκινάει δρομολόγια τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα. Η ΝΕΛ θα έχει και το Παναγιά Θαλασσινή το οποίο θα αποπλέει από τον Πειραιά αντί από το Λαύριο όπως γινόταν πέρσι.


ΠΗΓΗ: marinews.gr

ΧΑ!!! πλακα θα εχει να κατεβει στα Χανια το ε/γ-ο/γ Μαρινα!!!!
Νυχτα θα φυγει.Εδω η Αριαδνη και Blue Star 2  (που ειναι και καραβαρες) δεν αντεξαν και θα αντεξει το Μαρινα....:-D

----------


## marioskef

> ΧΑ!!! πλακα θα εχει να κατεβει στα Χανια το ε/γ-ο/γ Μαρινα!!!!
> Νυχτα θα φυγει.Εδω η Αριαδνη και Blue Star 2  (που ειναι και καραβαρες) δεν αντεξαν και θα αντεξει το Μαρινα....:-D


Σίγουρα όμως θα ποντάρειστα φορτηγά σε αντίθεση με όλους τους άλλους που για να επιβιώσουν στη γραμμή έπρεπε να έχουν και επιβάτες και φορτηγά...Και μάλιστα με νορμάλ τιμές...
Αντίθετα ο Αγούδημος ξέρει το παιχνίδι και μπορει να δώσει καλές τιμές στα φορτηγά για να συντηρηθεί...

Πάραυτα όμως δεν νομίζω οτι θα το κάνει και απλά το λέει για να το πει.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Δεν νομιζω να πετυχει τιποτα και ας πονταρει στα φορτηγα.
Στα Χανια οι μεταφορικες εχουν μια περιεργη σχεση με την ΑΝΕΚ και δυσκολα φευγουν οσο και ας κατεβουν οι τιμες.
Λογικα το εκανε για να φοβησει το Βαρδινογιαννη, αλλα δεν βλεπω να καταλαβενει και τιποτα

----------


## kalypso

συμφωνώ μαζί σου μιχάλη79!οι φορτηγατζήδες και ειδικότερα οι κρητικοί αυτοκινητιστές δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν εταιρία...

----------


## jumpman

Το άλλο το μάθατε?Η Μινοα βάζει 3 έκτακτα πρωϊνά δρομολόγια από Ηράκλειο - Πειραιά και Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο που θα περνούν και από τα Χανιά.Ναι καλά διαβάσατε Χανιά.Ίσως είναι για τις εκδρομές και γίνουν μόνο τώρα,θα πάρουν και επιβάτες όμως.Θα κάνουν 8:30 ώρες αναχωρώντας στις 10:00 από Ηράκλειο και 12:15 άφιξη στα Χανιά από όπου θα αναχωρίσουν στις 12:45 για Πειραιά με ώρα άφιξης στις 18:30.Από Πειραιά θα αναχωρήσουν 9:00 με άφιξη στη Σούδα στις 15:00 και αναχώρηση για Ηράκλειο στις 15:30 με άφιξη στις 18:00.Θα ήθελα να δώ τα Παλάτια στη Σούδα αλλά δυστηχώς δε μπορώ.Αν μπορεί κάποιος να τα βγάλει μια φωτογραφία θα του ήμουν πολύ υπόχρεος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε jupman ειναι σιγουρο πως αυτα τα δρομολογια ειναι για μαθητικες εκδρομες.Τον Απριλη του 2006 ειχα ταξιδεψει απο Πειραια για Χανια με το Κνωσσος σε ενα δρομολογιο μονο για μαθητες,πενθημερη γαρ...Καθαρος χρονος ταξιδιου χωρις μανουβρα 5:25-5:30.Δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να παω Σουδα να σου κανω τη χαρη παντως οπως λες θα ειναι σπανιες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ μαζί με το jumpman, φίλε μου Captian_Nionios μην φωνάξουμε κι άλλους εέ? Ξέρω θα προσπαθήσεις να πας... :Razz:

----------


## harry_fyt

Παιδια γεια σας. Ειμαι πολυ εκνευρισμενος απο τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις σχετικα με την ανεκ. Χθες καθως οδηγουσα στο Πειραια κοντα στον Αγιο Σπυριδωνα, τραβαει το ματι μου ενα μεγαλο παρκαρισμενο πλοιο στην προβλητα του Αγ. Διονυση. Κοιταω καλυτερα και τι να δω? Ειναι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ με τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ!!!!! Τρελαθηκα! Χαρηκα πολυ γιατι ξαναμπηκε ενα καραβι πραγματικα αξιο της γραμμης σε κινηση. Ελα ομως που εμαθα κ τα δυσαρεστα σημερα... Το πλοιο ειναι νοικιασμενο απο την ΑΝΕΚ, και εκτελει την γραμμη Πειραιας- Ηρακλειο!!!!! Θα μας τρελανουν???? Μας εχουν χεσμ**ους εντελως εμας τους χανιωτες?????

----------


## Nautikos II

Φιλε μου οι Χανιωτες, μπορει να εχουν την Anek Lines σαν παραδοση, αλλα η Anek και η καθε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια δεν εχει παραδοση πουθενα, η μονη παραδοση ειναι το κερδος, και για να βαλει το πλοιο, καποιο κερδος θα εχει

----------


## Trakman

Μην τρελαίνεσαι φίλε, σε λίγες μέρες μπαίνει στη γραμμή των Χανίων μαζί με το Λατώ.

----------


## smarag

Μπαίνει στην Γραμμή απο τις 6/5. Το άσχημο είναι ότι δέν κάνει ένα γρήγορο δρομολόγιο αλλά θα φεύγει στις 21:00 και θα φτάνει 5:30 το πρώι. Στο site τις anek μετά τις 6/5 ειναι ανερτημένο στο πρόγραμμα για online booking.

----------


## cmitsos

φίλε μου tzentzos σε πάω, συμφωνούμε απόλυτα!! όσο για τις ταχύτητες ρώτησα και υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση στο Topic της αριάδνης όπου μπορείτε να δείτε και τις διευκρινίσεις που μου έδωσαν τα παιδιά. :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

> Το άσχημο είναι ότι δέν κάνει ένα γρήγορο δρομολόγιο αλλά θα φεύγει στις 21:00 και θα φτάνει 5:30 το πρώι.


Όταν με το καλο το διπλώσει το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ θα μπορούν να προσφέρουν -όποτε χρειάζεται- δύο δρομολόγια ανα κατεύθηνση ημερισίως (και πρωϊ και απόγευμα).
Αναρωτιέμαι τι το χρειάζεται το τρίτο καράβι που λέει οτι θα κρατήσει στη γραμμή η ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## harry_fyt

Ισως ενα τριτο καραβι να κανει γρηγορα ημερίσια δρομολογια

----------


## Paralia

Μα αυτό ακριβώς (γρήγορα ημερήσια) θα κάνουν τα άλλα δύο όταν χρειάζεται. *Αν και όταν* μπουν Αριάδνη και Έλυρος στη γραμμή, τρίτο καράβι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίξει από ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδια επειδη τη γραμμη την εχω φαει με το κουταλι μια ταχυτητα γυρω στους 24 κομβους ειναι η πιο ιδανικη.Με αυτη την ταχυτητα κανεις καθαρο χρονο ταξιδιου (χωρις δεσιμο) ακριβως 6:30.Επισης η διαφορα καυσιμου με τους 27 κομβους ειναι τεραστια,ενω η διαφορα σε ωρα ειναι μικρη αφου απο 6:30 κανεις 5:45 καθαρο χρονο.Νομιζω οτι κανεναν επιβατη δεν τον πειραζει η διαφορα 45 λεπτων σε ενα τετοιο ταξιδι,αντιθετα την εταιρεια την παρα πειραζει να καιει πολυ περισσοτερο καυσιμο για μονο 45 λεπτα διαφορα.Η διαφορα 24 με 27 κομβων σε καυσιμο αυξανεται γεωμετρικα πραγμα που μπορουν να εξηγησουν οι ναυπηγοι φιλοι μας.Οποτε φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι για τα Χανια η ιδανικη ταχυτητα ειναι 24 κομβοι,πραγμα που δινει και τη δινατοτητα για αυθημερον δρομολογια.Δε νομιζω οτι καποιος πιο γρηγορος θα ειναι πιο κερδοφορος.Βεβαια ακομα πιο κερδοφορα ειναι τα βραδινα δρομολογια που η ταχυτητα ειναι γυρω στο 18,5-20 και οι επιβατες παιρνουν καμπινα.Δεν ειναι χαζοι στο Ηρακλειο που πανε τα Παλατια αργα...Αυτα απο μενα. :Wink:  (Αν γινεται να μεταφερθει στο thread Πειραιας-Χανια θα ηταν καλυτερο.Ζητω συγνωμη για το λαθος)

----------


## Trakman

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου Captain Nionios!

----------


## marioskef

Πιστευω πως απλως θα είναι ένα RoRo...

----------


## fotis

Παιδια μακαρι να μπυον και τα δυο πλοια στη γραμμη, αλλα οχι μονο για τους θερινους μηνες. Ελπιζω να μεινουν για μεγαλο διαστημα. Κι επισης ελπιζω να μπει και κανα ανταγωνιστικο πλοιο αλλης εταιρειας, αν και το εγχειρημα εχει αποδειχθει οχι και τοσο επιτυχημενο στο παρελθον.
  Ειδαμε ολοι επερσυ που ηταν δυο εταιρειες πως εφευγαν της ΑΝΕΚ στην ωρα τους.Μολις ομως εφυγε η Αριαδνη (τοτε HSW) η ΑΝΕΚ απεκτησε παλι το μονοπώλιο και αρχισε να τους γραφει τους επιβατες.

----------


## navigation

H ΑΝΕΚ ανακοίνωσε τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια της για το επόμενο τετράμηνο.... 
http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/chania2.html

----------


## ndimitr93

Η ΑΝΕΚ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΧΑΝΙΑ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ 30/9. ΜΕΤΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΤΩ. ΡΩΤΑΤΕ, ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΩ. ΓΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ. ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΟΛΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ.
http://rapidshare.com/files/12138130...__931_.ra.html

----------


## Paralia

Το γεγονός πως αυτή τη στιγμή στα πλάνα της εταιρείας εμφανίζονται μετά τις 30/9 τα Λατώ και Λισσός, δεν σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση πως αυτά τα πλοία θα είναι στη γραμμή εκείνη την περίοδο.

----------


## ndimitr93

Δεν τους συμφέρει να αφήσουν αυτά τα πλοία εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός!!!!!!

----------


## Paralia

Νομίζω πως κάνεις λάθος…  ο καιρός θα δείξει!

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο καιρός δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο στην επιλογή των πλοίων!!!!

----------


## Paralia

Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες το μήνυμα μου… εννοώ πως ο χρόνος θα δείξει ποιος θα πέσει μέσα στις προβλέψεις του!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## eytyhis128

ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ LATO ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΚΡΗΤΗ.

----------


## meco

> ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ LATO *ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΚΡΗΤΗ*.


Επιτέλους!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Είναι επιβεβαιωμένο αυτό?

----------


## marioskef

To Λατω είναι πολύ μεγάλο για το Θεσ/νικη Κρήτη (και με τα νησιά που αυτό συνεπάγεται) τόσο όσον αφορά τα λιμάνια που θα κληθεί να προσεγγίζει όσο και για την κίνηση που έχει αυτή η γραμμή. Προσωπική μου αποψη είναι οτι αν δεν παραμείνει σε κάποια γραμμή της Κρήτης ουσιαστικά μόνο Αδριατική μπορεί να μπει...
Όχι βέβαια πως για Χιο Μυτηλίνη δεν κάνει αλλά νομίζω οτι αν η ΝΕΛ ζητούσε κάποιο καράβι (γιατί η ΑΝΕΚ δεν νομίζω να το έβαζε αυτόνομα) τότε θα έπαχνε για κάτι πιο αναβαθμισμένο

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αν στις 30/9 βγούν τα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-ΈΛΥΡΟΣ πού θα μπουν?? Και πές μπαίνει ΛΑΤΩ-ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ παει πίσω στην HSW,ο ΈΛΥΡΟΣ πάει για ναύλωση ή για ακινησία? Προτιμότερο για ακινησία το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ή σε άλλη γραμμή,παρά ο Έλυρος που έριξαν τόσα λέφτά για τη μετασκευή του.

----------


## marioskef

Τι εννοείς, επαναδιατύπωσε σε παρακαλώ...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η γραμμή του Ελυρός είναι τα Χανιά, όπως όλα δείχνουν τουλάχιστον. Γενικά Λατώ και Λισσος είτε αποχωρούν από την εταιρεία, είτε προωθούνται σε νέες γραμμές. Πχ για το Λισσός με την απουσία του Τεο (αλήθεια γίνεται τίποτα στον Τεο?) θα μπορούσα να οραματιστώ μια πολύ καλή καριέρα σε αυτή τη γραμμή, Ενώ για το Λατω, νότια Ιταλία ή δυτική Μεσόγειο είναι περιοχές που θα μπορούσε να δραστηροποιηθεί αξιοπρεπώς.
Τώρα για το Αριάδνη δεν ξέρω αν θα μείνει στη γραμμή αλλά επί μονίμου δεν πιστεύω να ξαναδούμε τα παλιά πλοία.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τι να πώ! Μακάρι!!!

----------


## kapas

παιδια, ελυρο δεν νομιζω να εχουμε (μεχρι το τελος του μηνα τουλαχιστον) :Sad:  Η αριαδνη ποτε ξενοικιαζεται ξερουμε??? ρωταω για να δω τι θα γινει με τα δρομολογια... το λατο δεν ειναι πολυ αργο σε σχεση με την ελυρο????? κατα την γνωμη μου θα πρεπει να βαλουν 2 καραβια με την ιδια ταχυτητα οπως τα λατο-λισσος(οχι ΤΟΣΟ αργα ομως) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris!

Αρα Ελυρος -Αριάδνη (αγορασμένο απο Ανεκ) νομίζω πληρούν τις προυποθέσεις σου!

----------


## kastro

> Αρα Ελυρος -Αριάδνη (αγορασμένο απο Ανεκ) νομίζω πληρούν τις προυποθέσεις σου!


Με περισότερες καμπίνες τις Αριάδνης αλλιώς δεν γίνεται.

----------


## scoufgian

κι επειδη υπηρχαν αμφιβολιες, για το blue star που κατεβαινε ,καποια στιγμη στα χανια ,οριστε η λυση του γριφου.Ας ειναι καλα το αρχειο...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12530

----------


## kapas

τι ακριβως αμφιβολειες υπηρχαν???

----------


## scoufgian

> τι ακριβως αμφιβολειες υπηρχαν???


αν ηταν το 1 ή το 2 φιλε μου.........

----------


## kapas

μα η blue star οταν ειχε πρωτομπει στην γραμμη ειχε το 1 και την επομενη χρονια το 2 ή αναποδα. το ξερω γιατι ειχα ταξιδεψει και με τα δυο...

----------


## scoufgian

> μα η blue star οταν ειχε πρωτομπει στην γραμμη ειχε το 1 και την επομενη χρονια το 2 ή αναποδα. το ξερω γιατι ειχα ταξιδεψει και με τα δυο...


αυτο δεν το γνωριζω ,αλλα αμα το λες εσυ ,παω πασο.........

----------


## marsant

Ειχε μπει  και το 1 οταν το 2 πηγαινε δωδεκανησα,μαλιστα ειχα ταξιδεψει με το 1 για χανια.

----------


## kastro

Εγώ ειδικά σε αυτήν την γραμμή δεν θα ταξίδευα με καμία άλλη εταιρεία πέρα από την Ανέκ.

----------


## scoufgian

> Εγώ ειδικά σε αυτήν την γραμμή δεν θα ταξίδευα με καμία άλλη εταιρεία πέρα από την Ανέκ.


μηπως φιλε kastro ,μπορεις να μας τεκμηρειωσεις ,την αποψη σου?οι αλλες εταιριες τι εχουν?μηπως ειναι δυσκολη η γραμμη?μηπως οι αλλες εταιρειες δεν εχουν ομοια ή καλυτερα πλοια? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Orion_v

Εδω που τα λεμε , ο ανταγωνισμος βοηθαει, και "ξυπναει " εταιριες γιατι αναγκαζονται να προσφερουν καλυτερες υπηρεσιες προς οφελος του επιβατη , οποτε ακομα κι αν ο φιλος μας kastro δεν επιλεξει ποτε αλλη εταιρια να ταξιδεψει , πιθανως να οφελειθει !!! ;-)

----------


## marsant

Eγω οταν ειχα παει η Ανεκ ειχε το Λισσος και το Απτερα στα τελευταια του.Οποτε η επιλογη μου ηταν το Blue Star 1 οντας πολυ καλυτερο πλοιο απο τα αλλα 2.Οποτε φιλε Κastro δεν νομιζω να στεκει αυτο που λες οτι'' για αυτη τη γραμμη δεν θα ταξιδευα με καμια αλλη εταιρια περα απο την Ανεκ''...

----------


## vinman

Εχω ταξιδέψει απο Χανιά και με το Blue star 2 και με το Λατώ....
Σύγκριση μεταξύ τους δεν υπάρχει...το Βlue star ήταν πολύ καλύτερο απο το Λατώ...
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι το Blue star 2 θα ήταν και η επιλογή μου την επόμενη φορά που θα ταξίδευα...
Πέρυσι που κατέβηκα μία βόλτα επέλεξα το Νήσος Χίος αντί για Λισσός ή Λατώ....
Το Λατώ δυστυχώς έχει μία εικόνα εγκατάληψης στο εσωτερικό του παρόλο που κάποτε διαφημιζόταν ως το μεγαλύτερο και πολυτελέστερο φέρυ της Μεσογείου...
Θα μου πείτε τα χρόνια πέρασαν...κ.λ.π....όμως σε αντίθεση με το Λατώ το Λισσός που ταξίδεψαν πέρυσι οι γονείς μου είναι πολύ πιο καλοδιατηρημένο εσωτερικά...
Συμφωνώ απολυτα και με το σχόλιο του φίλου Orion V... :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κοιταξε,ταξιδευω πολλες φορες το χρονο οποτε εχω γνωμη.Το Λισσος ειναι σε καλη κατασταση οπως ΚΑΙ το Λατω.Σε προσφατο ταξιδι μου ηταν σε ικανοποιητικοτατη κατασταση,μην τα παραλεμε.Επισης το Λατω αν και τις τελευταιες μερες εχει πεσει στο 19,5 στην αρχη του καλοκαιριου χτυπουσε ανετα 20,5 στο ταξιδι,δηλαδη μια πολυ καλη ταχυτητα...Δεν εχω πει βεβαια ακομα το κυριοτερο.Στις 12/7 ταξιδεψα σε ημερησιο με οκταρι και δεν καταλαβαινε τιποτα...Μαζι με το Πασιφαη ηταν το καλυτερο βαπορι στον καιρο που εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε.Σαφως και το Blue Star ειναι νεοτερο και ανανεωμενο,αλλα μην μηδενιζουμε το Λατω.Ειναι ενα εξαιρετρικο βαπορι και το Blue Star δεν ειναι πολυ καλυτερο του.Ειναι καλυτερο αλλα δεν ειναι δα και τεραστια η διαφορα...

----------


## lissos

> Εγώ ειδικά σε αυτήν την γραμμή δεν θα ταξίδευα με καμία άλλη εταιρεία πέρα από την Ανέκ.


Θα συμφωνησω χωρις να θελω να μειωσω τις αλλες εταιριες
και τα αλλα πλοια.
Εχω ταξιδεψει για χανια με το Κνωσσος αλλα και με το BS2.
Αλλα οπως και να εχει, αν πηγαινεις με ΑΝΕΚ υπαρχει ενας
"αλλος αερας", κατι το ανεξηγητο αλλα οπωσδηποτε καταλαβαινεις
οτι πας χανια.

----------


## mike_rodos

Αν είσαι χανιώτης θα πας με ΑΝΕΚ, αν είσαι Μυτηληνιός θα πας με ΝΕΛ, αν είσαι ηρακλιώτης θα πας με minoan και εγώ αν υπήρχε η ΔΑΝΕ εκεί θα πήγαινα!!! Αν δεν στηρίξεις το σπίτι σου, θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει...

----------


## Orion_v

Και εμεις οι υπολοιποι να παμε με αεροπλανο !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## .voyager

> Αν είσαι χανιώτης θα πας με ΑΝΕΚ, αν είσαι Μυτηληνιός θα πας με ΝΕΛ, αν είσαι ηρακλιώτης θα πας με minoan και εγώ αν υπήρχε η ΔΑΝΕ εκεί θα πήγαινα!!! Αν δεν στηρίξεις το σπίτι σου, θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει...


Σπίτι σου, φίλε μου, είναι αν είσαι μέτοχος. Αν δε είσαι και ταξιδεύεις με σαπιοκάραβα (όταν μιλάμε για σαπιοκάραβα) έναντι νεοτεύκτων στη ίδια γραμμή, είσαι -επιεικώς- κορόιδο.

----------


## kastro

Καλοκαίρι 2002 ήταν το Blue star 2 αλλά αποχώρησε γιατί δεν έπερνε φορτηγά και για τα επόμενα πέντε καλοκαίρια τα Highspeed 4 και 5,και μετά την αποτυχία του Αριάδνη στην γραμμή με τα χρώματα της Hsw δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός.
Τα έγραψα καλά;

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου kastro καλά τα γράφεις ! Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι ο ανταγωνισμός ωφελεί σχεδόν πάντα τον επιβάτη... Όταν ήταν η Αριαδνη στα κόκκινα και Champion στα Χανιά αγόραζα εισητήρια σε τιμές που τώρα ούτε στο όνειρό μου δεν βλέπω... Επίσης ταξίδευα με την ησυχία μου και την άνεσή μου. Ταξίδευα σαν να ήμουν μόνος στο καράβι ! 
 Για την ΑΝΕΚ είναι επιτυχία να είναι μόνη της στην Σούδα, για τον επιβάτη όμως είναι ταλαιπωρία...

----------


## vinman

> Καλοκαίρι 2002 ήταν το Blue star 2 αλλά αποχώρησε γιατί δεν έπερνε φορτηγά και για τα επόμενα πέντε καλοκαίρια τα Highspeed 4 και 5,και μετά την αποτυχία του Αριάδνη στην γραμμή με τα χρώματα της Hsw δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός.
> Τα έγραψα καλά;


Δεν ξέρω το Blue star 2 αν ήταν απο το 2002 στη γραμμή...
Ξερω σίγουρα όμως ότι το καλοκαίρι του 2004 γύρισα απο Χανιά με αυτό... :Wink:

----------


## erwdios

Το κορυφαίο που είχε κάνει η ΑΝΕΚ όταν είχε πρωτομπεί το Blue Star 2, ήταν πως λίγο πριν την έξοδο από το καράβι το πρωί, έδινε δωρεάν φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι που τον έστιβαν εκείνη την ώρα. Ήταν τέτοιος ο πανικός της εταιρίας....

----------


## Leo

Α ναι? Κάποιος χθές σε κουβέντα μου πέταξε κάτι για χυμό και καφέ αλλά δεν γνώριζα και δεν έδωσα συνέχεια στο θέμα . Τώρα κατάλαβα τι μου έλεγε  :Very Happy:

----------


## erwdios

Ναι ναι...Μιλάμε για γέλια...Περίοδος διακοπών Χριστουγέννων, να γίνεται χαμός από κόσμο που περίμενε να κατέβει στον Πειραιά και το πλήρωμα να στίβει χυμούς, λες και μόνο αυτό έλειπε από τους επιβάτες...

----------


## Orion_v

Νομιζω οτι αν εχετε την υπομονη να περιμενετε λιγακι και οχι να στριμωχνεσται στην εξοδο για να βγειτε γρηγορα και χυμο και καφε προσφερει η ΑΝΕΚ  :Wink:  
Φετος δεν ειχε ανταγωνιστη στη γραμμη κι αν θυμαμαι καλα το καφεδακι μας και τον χυμο μας τον ηπιαμε πριν κατεβουμε απο το καραβι.

----------


## marioskef

Ναι γενικα προσφέρεται στην άφιξη στα λιμανια της κρητης εδω και πολυ καιρό...

----------


## dimitris

Τι αλλαγη εγινε και ειναι και "Ελυρος" και "Αριαδνη" στον Πειραια?

----------


## kastro

> Τι αλλαγη εγινε και ειναι και "Ελυρος" και "Αριαδνη" στον Πειραια?


Μάλλον θα αναχωρήσει σήμερα για Ηράκλειο το Αριάδνη,αν πάει Πέραμα το Κρήτη Ι.

----------


## ndimitr93

Παιδιά δεν προκειται να δείτε Έλυρος και Αριάδνη να διπλώνουν στα Χανιά... Στο θέμα του Έλυρος έχω αναφέρει σε προηγούμενες σελίδες το λόγο. Μην τα ξαναλέμε τώρα. Και επίσης το Αριάδνη αντικαθιστά το Κρήτη 1 που πήγε στο Πέραμα για τεχνικούς λόγους.

----------


## panthiras1

Δηλαδή στα Χανιά το Καλοκαίρι που έρχεται θα διπλώνουν ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ΛΑΤΩ;

----------


## marioskef

μην βιαζεσαι...
εχουν πολλα να δουν τα ματια σου ακόμα

----------


## ndimitr93

> μην βιαζεσαι...
> εχουν πολλα να δουν τα ματια σου ακόμα


Πάρα ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## GEOMA

> Πάρα ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!!!!!


ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ? ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΩΝΙΑ.

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ? ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΩΝΙΑ.


Που ξέρεις τι γίνεται...εδώ κοτζαμ Superfast 2 ετοιμάζεται να έρθει (αν έρθει ή μάλλον αν έρθει στα Χανιά). Όλα είναι απρόβλεπτα

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αν κανει το λαθος και ξανακατεβασει Χανια πλοιο,εχασε παλι το παιχνιδι (για δευτερη φορα). ειδικα τωρα που υπαρχει και νεο πλοιο στην γραμμη δυσκολα θα αλλαξουν οι Χανιωτες.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Ειδικά με τόση αγάπη που έχει το Ρέθυμνο για την ΑΝΕΚ ναι σίγουρα δεν θα μπει κανένας στα κόκκινα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Για αρχη ναι ,αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει τι θα γινει μετα,περιμενουν την αποφαση της σουπερφαστ για το σε ποια γραμμη θα μπει,οποτε μπορει να το δουμε να κανει δρομολογια στην Κρητη (χανια) αν παει καποιο σουπερφαστ εκει

----------


## ndimitr93

> Για αρχη ναι ,αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει τι θα γινει μετα,περιμενουν την αποφαση της σουπερφαστ για το σε ποια γραμμη θα μπει,οποτε μπορει να το δουμε να κανει δρομολογια στην Κρητη (χανια) αν παει καποιο σουπερφαστ εκει


Ναι Μιχάλη μου αυτό θα έλεγα!!! Εμείς εδώ ακούμε πολλούς ψιθύρους Nissos Mykonos οπότε μπορεί να ξαναδούμε τα δρομολόγια του χειμώνα-άνοιξη 07-08...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ναι Μιχάλη μου αυτό θα έλεγα!!! Εμείς εδώ ακούμε πολλούς ψιθύρους Nissos Mykonos οπότε μπορεί να ξαναδούμε τα δρομολόγια του χειμώνα-άνοιξη 07-08...


*Παντως αν βαλει η σουπερφαστ πλοιο για χανια σιγουρα θα πρεπει να βαλει η ΑΝΕΚ ενα απο το δυο αδελφια(Hellenic Spirit ή Olympic Champion) για να ανταγωνιστουν την σουπερφαστ.*

----------


## dimitris

> Για αρχη ναι ,αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει τι θα γινει μετα,περιμενουν την αποφαση της σουπερφαστ για το σε ποια γραμμη θα μπει,οποτε μπορει να το δουμε να κανει δρομολογια στην Κρητη (χανια) αν παει καποιο σουπερφαστ εκει


φιλε μιχαλης79 η Superfast βασει καποιων δημοσιευματων και καποιες φημες που κυκλοφορουν κατεβαζει το ΧΙΙ για Ηρακλειο και αυτο αρχες Φεβρουαριου...

----------


## ndimitr93

> φιλε μιχαλης79 η Superfast βασει καποιων δημοσιευματων και καποιες φημες που κυκλοφορουν κατεβαζει το ΧΙΙ για Ηρακλειο και αυτο αρχες Φεβρουαριου...


Μαλλον ο Μιχάλης μιλάει για το Superfast2 που ακούγόταν ότι θα ερχόταν,έτσι Μιχάλη;;

----------


## konigi

Που θα έρθει το Σουπερφαστ 2?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αυτο ενοω εγω απο τοπικη εφημεριδα των Χανιων
http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/photos/File/PDF/56.pdf

----------


## prutanis

Το αρθρο της εφημεριδας αναφερει Superfast 11 και 12  ενα για Ηρακλειο κι ενα για Χανια επισης γραφει οτι ενδιαφερον δειχνει και για το δρομολογιο του Ρεθυμνου η Attica...
ηδη βγηκαμε εκτος θεματος ομως...Hellenic Spirit...

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέθηκε εκ νέου, στο θέμα του Hellenic Spirit, η συζήτηση για δρομολόγηση πλοίου από τον όμιλο Attica στην Κρήτη. Αν θέλουμε να συζητήσουμε το θέμα αυτό, πρέπει να το θέσουμε σε νέα βάση και να μην γυρήσουμε να κοιτάξουμε τα προηγούμενα έτη που έγιναν παρόμοιες κινήσεις στα Χανιά. Αρχικά γιατί έχουμε ένα νεο πλοίο και το κύρος της μαμάς ΑΝΕΚ στην γραμμή ανανεωμένο.
Ας ξεκινήσουμε από την ΑΝΕΚ και τι θα συμβεί σε περίπτωση που κάτι τέτοιο θα περάσει στην σφαίρα της πραγματικότητας. Αρχικά δεν θα χρειαστεί να "κατεβάσει" από την Αδριατική κάποια από τα δυνατά χαρτιά της. Και αυτό γιατί εν πρώτης μπορεί να φεύγει το πλοίο της μισή ώρα πριν το πλοίο της Attica και αυτό το πλοίο θα είναι ο Έλυρος. Την επαύριον κανονικά μόνο του το Λατώ (forever  :Razz:  - ΔΥΝΑΜΗ). Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση του εξαώρου (οψόμεθα). Επίσης μέχρι τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου (συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος) θα έχει πάει κάθε "κατεργάρης στον μπάγκο του". Και αν δεν φτάνει το Λατώ έχουμε Αριάδνη (πάσα δύναμη που λέμε). Και ένα μπαλαντερ τον Βενιζέλο. Μα το κυριότερο χαρτί της ΑΝΕΚ είναι οι Χανιώτες καθώς δεν βοηθούν τον ανταγωνισμό ! 
Πάμε τώρα στην πλευρά της Attica. Για εκείνην τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά, αλλά πιο δύσκολα. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η Attica άργησε. Έχασε την ευκαιρία (της έλλειψης νέου πλοίου) στην γραμμή και τώρα θα είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα γι' αυτήν. Έχει ένα δυνατό χαρτί αλλά δεν είναι το παν : Τα πλοία της είναι πιο γρήγορα από της ΑΝΕΚ (αν θυμάμαι καλά). 
Όσο για το Ρέθυμνο η ΑΝΕΚ είναι ήδη χαμένη ! Επίσης τα Superfast δεν χωράνε στο Ρέθυμνο και πρόκειται καθαρά για "πυροβολισμό εκφοβισμού". Μιας και η ΑΝΕΚ δεν κάνει παιχνίδι στο Ρέθυμνο. 
Ο επίλογος βρίσκει κερδισμένο τον επιβάτη. Παράλληλα, χωρίς να αποκλείω τον αστάθμιτο παράγοντα, η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα χάσει. Ποτέ δεν ξέρουμε όμως ! Υπάρχουν φορές που γεγονότα μας έκαναν να τρίβουμε τα μάτια μας ! 


Παρακάλω να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί κάθε είδους ζαρζαβατικό !
Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας ! :razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Αν βαλει η Αττικα πλοιο για Χανια τοτε ερχεται και ενα απο τα μεγαλα ΑΝΕΚοπλοια,φευγη το Ελυρος και που παει?Αλλαζουν παρα πολλα δηλαδη....μακαρι να εχουν ερθει μεχρι τις 9 του Φλεβαρη τα Σουπερφαστ για να τα δω και εγω απο κοντα...τεσπα σορρυ για το off topic

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αν βαλει η Αττικα πλοιο για Χανια τοτε ερχεται και ενα απο τα μεγαλα ΑΝΕΚοπλοια,φευγη το Ελυρος και που παει?Αλλαζουν παρα πολλα δηλαδη....μακαρι να εχουν ερθει μεχρι τις 9 του Φλεβαρη τα Σουπερφαστ για να τα δω και εγω απο κοντα...τεσπα σορρυ για το off topic


_Θανο γιατι να φυγει ο Ελυρος απο τα Χανια? Μπορει εκεινος να κανει εναλλαξ δρομολογια με ενα απο τα μεγαλα ΑΝΕΚοπλοια.Την πολυτελεια την εχει απο ταχυτητα υστερει σε σχεση με τα σουπερφαστ...._

----------


## Vortigern

> _Θανο γιατι να φυγει ο Ελυρο απο τα Χανια? Μπορει εκεινος να κανει εναλλαξ δρομολογια με ενα απο τα μεγαλα ΑΝΕΚοπλοια.Την πολυτελεια την εχει απο ταχυτητα υστερει σε σχεση με τα σουπερφαστ...._


Αυτο ειναι που θα παιξει και ποιο πολυ ρολο η ταχυτητα και μετα η πολυτελεια...

----------


## konigi

Kαταρχήν θέλω να ζητήσω μια μεγάλη συγνώμη που είμαι εκτός θέματος αλλα το μόνο που έχω να πω κατα την γνώμη μου πάντα ειναι πως και το Queen Mary 2 να έρθει στα Χανια,οι ΧΑνιώτες κ μιλάω αποκλειστικά για τους Χανιώτες πάλι με ΑΝΕΚ θα πήγαίνουν!!!και λόγω ονόματος και ελόγω εντοπιότητος αλλα και λόγω μεγάλου χρέους προς αυτήν οι εταιρίες των φορτηγών οχημάτων..Μην ξεχναμε άλλωστε τα ναυάγεια των προσπαθειών προ ετών της Blue Star με το Blue Star 2 αλλά και πιο πρόσφατα της Hellenic με το Χίος κια το Αριάδνη!!!Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι συγνώμη. :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αυτο ειναι που θα παιξει και ποιο πολυ ρολο η ταχυτητα και μετα η πολυτελεια...


*Σωστα αλλα τοτε θα πρεπει να φερει η Ανεκ και τα δυο μεγαλα ΑΝΕΚοπλοια αν θελει να κερδισει σε ταχυτητα...Επειδη ημαστε λιγο off topic καλυτερα να συνεχισουμε εδω* .

----------


## Speedkiller

> Kαταρχήν θέλω να ζητήσω μια μεγάλη συγνώμη που είμαι εκτός θέματος αλλα το μόνο που έχω να πω κατα την γνώμη μου πάντα ειναι πως και το Queen Mary 2 να έρθει στα Χανια,οι ΧΑνιώτες κ μιλάω αποκλειστικά για τους Χανιώτες πάλι με ΑΝΕΚ θα πήγαίνουν!!!και λόγω ονόματος και ελόγω εντοπιότητος αλλα και λόγω μεγάλου χρέους προς αυτήν οι εταιρίες των φορτηγών οχημάτων..Μην ξεχναμε άλλωστε τα ναυάγεια των προσπαθειών προ ετών της Blue Star με το Blue Star 2 αλλά και πιο πρόσφατα της Hellenic με το Χίος κια το Αριάδνη!!!Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι συγνώμη.



Δεν ξέρω για την Blue Star ωστόσο η Αριαδνη με την Helenic Seaways δεν ήταν καθόλου μα καθόλου ναυάγιο!!!Για αλλους λόγους έφυγε το πλοίο απ τη γραμμή! :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Να υποθέσω την ναύλωση του,σωστα?Κι όμως,φορτηγά δεν έπαιρνε!!!μόνο ότι περίσευε,μη χωρόντας στην ΑΝΕΚ,αντε κ δυο-τρεία καθαρά δικά του..

----------


## hsw

κατά τη γνώμη, θα μπορούσε η ΑΝΕΚ να βάλει για Χανιά την Αριάδνη και τον Έλυρο. όσο για την ταχύτητα, η διαφορά είναι μικρή και παίζει ρόλο μόνο στα ημερήσια το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## profitis

Σαν φοιτητής στα Χανια ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να κατεβει η Superfast Χανιά γιατι ο ανταγωνισμός μονο καλο κάνει. Η αλήθεια οτι το Ελυρος και ωραιο καραβάκι ειναι και οι 8 maximum 8.30 ώρες που κανει δεν ειναι ασχημες σε σχέση με τις 10 με 11 ωρες που κάναμε το χειμώνα του 06-07 με Λισσος και Βενιζέλος ορισμενες φορες. ΑΛΛΑ αλλο 8 ωρες και άλλο οι 6 με 6.30 ωρες. Τα φορτηγα δεν τα βολευει μεν αλλα κατ' εμε το να φευγεις 12 ειναι πολυ καλύτερο απο το να τη βγάζεις απο τις 21.00 μεσα στο πλοιο μεχρι το πρωι.

Εκτος των άλλων θα υπαρξει σίγουρα και ανταγωνισμός στις τιμες. Η γραμμή το χειμώνα οντως δεν ειναι για 2 πλοια την ημέρα, ΑΛΛΑ απο Μαρτιο και μετα πιστευω οτι χαλαρα δουλευουνε και τα δύο. Θυμάμαι που ταξίδευα τόσο με highspeed οσο και με Νησος Χιος και μονο αδεια δεν ηταν. Φετος που εμεινε μονη της η ΑΝΕΚ στη γραμμή δεν ητανε οτι καλύτερο να ψάξεις να βρεις εισητήριο για Ιούλιο-Αυγουστο.

----------


## hsw

πριν έρθει ο Έλυρος, ποιο πλοίο πήγαινε στα Χανιά εκτός από το Λατώ;

----------


## kapas

> πριν έρθει ο Έλυρος, ποιο πλοίο πήγαινε στα Χανιά εκτός από το Λατώ;


το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε ηταν η αριαδνη και τα προηγουμενα το λισσος!!!(ωραιες εποχες τοτε) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## sunflower

Θυμηθειτε και τo 1998 αν δεν κανω λαθος τo Superfast III ή IV που εκανε αποπειρα να μπει στην γραμμη του Ηρακλειου !...Και αυτο αποτυχια !

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω να έκανε ποτε απόπειρα κανένα Σουπερφαστ να μπει στη γραμμή της Κρήτης, εκτος απο μια απλη φημολογία που αρον-αρον οι Μινωικές ναυπήγησαν τα Κνωσός/Φαιστος Παλας και τωρα με την αναμενόμενη δρομολόγηση του ΣΦ12 στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## dimitris

> Δεν νομίζω να έκανε ποτε απόπειρα κανένα Σουπερφαστ να μπει στη γραμμή της Κρήτης, εκτος απο μια απλη φημολογία που αρον-αρον οι Μινωικές ναυπήγησαν τα Κνωσός/Φαιστος Παλας και τωρα με την αναμενόμενη δρομολόγηση του ΣΦ12 στο Ηράκλειο.


δεν ηταν μια απλη φημολογια ηταν δηλωση και πρωτοσελιδο στον Εφοπλιστη εκεινη την εποχη που ειχε κανει ο Π.Παναγοπουλος θα σου ελεγα και σε ποιο τευχος αλλα λιγο δυσκολο να παω αποθηκη :Very Happy: 
sunflower ποτε δεν δρομολογησε Superfast η Attica οπως λεει και despo
η Blue Star ναι στα Χανια το Blue Star 1/2 και στις αντικαταστασεις για δεξαμενισμους το Blue Horizon.
τωρα βεβαια ερχεται το 12 για Ηρακλειο και οχι για Χανια...

----------


## Νaval22

το θυμάμαι αυτό το τεύχος έγραφε με μεγάλα γράμματα στο εξόφυλλο τη δήλωση του Παναγόπουλου
'Βάζω τα superfast στη Κρήτη'
νομίζω πως πρέπει να ήταν τευχος του 98
Να σημειώσουμε πως ο παναγόπουλος ήταν εκείνος που έφερε τη φιλοσοφία των ro ro passenger υψηλών ταχυτήτων και ανάγκασε εντός εισαγωγικών σχέδον όλες τις εταιρείες να τον ακολουθήσουν
βέβαια τότε είχαν πάθει πατατράκ όλοι και με την επερχόμενη άρση του cabotage που ποτέ όμως δεν τους απήλησε,τέσπα τουλάχιστον οι μινωικές μπορεί να χρεωθηκάν πολύ αλλά έκαναν σωστές επενδύσεις σε μια γραμμή χρυσάφι όπως είναι το ηράκλειο

----------


## despo

Εντάξει και εγω τα είχα διβάσει ολα αυτά, αλλά αν κάτσουμε και μαζέψουμε τι έχει δηλώσει ο καθένας, τοτε ολα αυτά σίγουρα απέχουν παρασάγγες απο την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## ndimitr93

Παλαιότερα είχε γίνει αναφορά ποιο από τα 2 Blue Star είχε έρθει στα Χανιά.....
Βρήκα λοιπόν την σελίδα στο site της εταιρείας και φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι ερχόταν το Blue Star 1 και είχε έρθει και το Blue Horizon κάποια στιγμή, κάτι για το οποίο αμφιβάλλω να είχε γίνει (δηλ να είχε έρθει το Blue Horizon).

----------


## Trakman

Η Blue Star κατέβηκε αρχικά με τo Blue Star 2. Στη συνέχεια μπήκε στη θέση του το 1. Αυτό που βλέπεις στο site της Blue Star αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο! Και είναι αλήθεια ότι κατέβηκε το Blue Horizon Χανιά, αντικατέστησε το 2 αν θυμάμαι καλά για την ετήσιά του.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Η Blue Star κατέβηκε αρχικά με τo Blue Star 2. Στη συνέχεια μπήκε στη θέση του το 1. Αυτό που βλέπεις στο site της Blue Star αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο! Και είναι αλήθεια ότι κατέβηκε το Blue Horizon Χανιά, αντικατέστησε το 2 αν θυμάμαι καλά για την ετήσιά του.


Καλησπ'ερα! Επιτρέψτε μου να συμπληρώσω ότι (λόγω χειμερινής περιόδου και άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών αρκετά συχνά) το BLUE HORIZON είχε αφήσει υπέροχες εντυπώσεις για το πολύ σταθερό ταξίδεμά του.

----------


## manolis_creta

> Καλησπ'ερα! Επιτρέψτε μου να συμπληρώσω ότι (λόγω χειμερινής περιόδου και άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών αρκετά συχνά) το BLUE HORIZON είχε αφήσει υπέροχες εντυπώσεις για το πολύ σταθερό ταξίδεμά του.


νομιζω οτι οτι το blue star ειχε παθει βλαβη στους μειωτηρες . οπως και να χει , ταξιδεψα μια φορα μαζι του τοτε απο Σουδα προς Πειραια , και ειχε τον καιρο καταπλωρα 8αρι και
τοπικα 9αρι , δεν καταλαβαμε τιποτα! καθαρο θαλασσοβαπορο made in japan  :Wink:

----------


## orisibios

Kαλησπερα.Μολις διαβασα και γω οτι θα δρομολογηθει το superfast για Ηρακλειο.Αν ειναι δυνατον, δεν μπορουσαν να το φερουν στη γραμμη των Χανιων να εχει λιγο αναταγωνισμο?Τωρα απο το Ηρακλειο θα πηγαινουν 3 πλοια στο Πειραια και στα Χανια μονο ενα οπου εξυπηρετουνται και Ρεθυμνιωτες??:shock:
Τωρα που θα καλοκαιριασει δεν θα βρισκουμε εισητηρια με τιποτα απο την κινηση στη Σουδα...

----------


## kostastzo

καθε κυριακη βραδυ στις 7 η ωρα θα εχει και βιτσετζος κορναρος απο ρεθυμνο για πειραια μεσω κυθηρων και καθε παρασκευη στις 7 επισης για ρεθυμνο μεσω κυθηρων

----------


## orisibios

> καθε κυριακη βραδυ στις 7 η ωρα θα εχει και βιτσετζος κορναρος απο ρεθυμνο για πειραια μεσω κυθηρων και καθε παρασκευη στις 7 επισης για ρεθυμνο μεσω κυθηρων


Σε ποσες ωρες θα ειναι Πειραια?Και τι τιμη θα εχει προς Πειραια?

----------


## ndimitr93

Για να τα καθαρογράψουμε λοιπόν.....
Στο Ηράκλειο έχουμε τρία βαπόρια.....
Στο Ρέθυμνο το Κορνάρος το οποίο δεν ξέρουμε πόσο θα κάτσει και έχει δρομολόγιο δύο φορές την εβδομάδα αλλά είνα ταλαιπωρία πιστεύω και οι περισσότεροι θα επιλέξουν και πάλι Χανιά ή Ηράκλειο,
Στη Σούδα υπάρχει ένα βαπόρι αλλά σχεδιάζεται να μπεί και στα Χανιά και η Superfast αλλά αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο....




> Σε ποσες ωρες θα ειναι Πειραια?Και τι τιμη θα εχει προς Πειραια?


Δες στο αντίστοιχο θέμα....

----------


## MILTIADIS

το κορναρος πηρε τη γραμμη για τρια χρονια νομιζω.οσο για τη γραμμη των χανιων εχει αποδειχθει απο παλια οτι δεν σηκωνει δυο πλοια ημερησιως(θυμηθειτε τι ειχε γινει με την blue star και την hellenic)και αυτο διοτι η μεγαλη κινηση εμφανιζεται εποχικα.Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι σε περιοδουσ μεγαλης κινησης(πασχα,χριστουγεννα,15αυγουστο)θα βολευε η δρομολογηση του βενιζελου αντι του λατω

----------


## kostastzo

> Για να τα καθαρογράψουμε λοιπόν.....
> Στο Ηράκλειο έχουμε τρία βαπόρια.....
> Στο Ρέθυμνο το Κορνάρος το οποίο δεν ξέρουμε πόσο θα κάτσει και έχει δρομολόγιο δύο φορές την εβδομάδα αλλά είνα ταλαιπωρία πιστεύω και οι περισσότεροι θα επιλέξουν και πάλι Χανιά ή Ηράκλειο,
> Στη Σούδα υπάρχει ένα βαπόρι αλλά σχεδιάζεται να μπεί και στα Χανιά και η Superfast αλλά αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο....
> 
> 
> 
> Δες στο αντίστοιχο θέμα....


 Ειπαμε ενα δρομολογια απο πειραια και ενα απο ρεθυμνο, 12 ωρες περιπου ταξιδι,το ποσο θα κατσει στο ρεθυμνο δεν ξερω αλλα την αγονο την πηρε για 8 χρονια και σε 30 μηνες η εταιρεια υποχρεουται να αλλαξει πλοιο με καλλιτερες προδιαγραφες.τον  ναυλο δυστυχως δεν τον ξερω :Confused:

----------


## profitis

> το κορναρος πηρε τη γραμμη για τρια χρονια νομιζω.οσο για τη γραμμη των χανιων εχει αποδειχθει απο παλια οτι δεν σηκωνει δυο πλοια ημερησιως(θυμηθειτε τι ειχε γινει με την blue star και την hellenic)και αυτο διοτι η μεγαλη κινηση εμφανιζεται εποχικα.Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι σε περιοδουσ μεγαλης κινησης(πασχα,χριστουγεννα,15αυγουστο)θα βολευε η δρομολογηση του βενιζελου αντι του λατω



Kαλα σίγουρα η γραμμή των Χανίων εχει πολύ λιγότερη κίνηση απο αυτη του Ηρακλείου. Ομως κατα τη γνώμη μου ΑΝΕΤΑ σηκώνει 2 εταιρείες απο τέλη Μαρτίου που αυξάνεται η κίνηση μεχρι και τέλη Οκτωβριου αφου εχει πολυ υψηλή τουριστική κίνηση η γραμμή και εκτος των άλλων το Ρέθυμνο εξακολουθεί να μην εχει δική του σταθερη σύνδεση με το Πειραια. Τώρα για τον υπολοιπο καιρο ειναι λιγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα αλλα σ αυτο φροντίζουν και οι Χανιώτες που δεν δώσανε μια ευκαιρία ούτε στη Blue star ούτε στην Hellenic να μεινει στη γραμμή (καλα την Hellenic τη προλαβαν και το γεγονος της εξαγορας.)

----------


## sea world

> Kαλα σίγουρα η γραμμή των Χανίων εχει πολύ λιγότερη κίνηση απο αυτη του Ηρακλείου. Ομως κατα τη γνώμη μου ΑΝΕΤΑ σηκώνει 2 εταιρείες απο τέλη Μαρτίου που αυξάνεται η κίνηση μεχρι και τέλη Οκτωβριου αφου εχει πολυ υψηλή τουριστική κίνηση η γραμμή και εκτος των άλλων το Ρέθυμνο εξακολουθεί να μην εχει δική του σταθερη σύνδεση με το Πειραια.


Ki egw etsi pisteuw! Eidika an h HSW afhne to NHSOS XIOS, tha htan idaniko tetoiou megethous ploio me auth thn xwrhtikothta gia thn grammh! Kai milaw vasei statistikwn!! :Wink: 
Estw, ean to ARIADNH eixe tis diastaseis twn NHSWN pisteuw oti akoma ekei tha htan!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Βασικα το καλο χρημα οι ναυτιλιακες το εισπρατουν απο τα φορτηγα ,μη γελιομαστε ,και φυσικα εδω στα χανια λογω και του τοπικισμου που ως γνωστον επικρατει ολες οι εταιριες διεθνων μεταφορων ανεκαθεν ταξιδευαν και θα ταξιδευουν με την ανεκ.θεωρω οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να δουμε αλλη εταιρεια στα χανια.ειδικα με αυτην την κριση.

----------


## sea world

> Βασικα το καλο χρημα οι ναυτιλιακες το εισπρατουν απο τα φορτηγα ,μη γελιομαστε ,και φυσικα εδω στα χανια λογω και του τοπικισμου που ως γνωστον επικρατει ολες οι εταιριες διεθνων μεταφορων ανεκαθεν ταξιδευαν και θα ταξιδευουν με την ανεκ.θεωρω οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να δουμε αλλη εταιρεια στα χανια.ειδικα με αυτην την κριση.


Gi auto milame gia ploia megethous NISSOS CHIOS/MYKONOS! Otan htan sth grammh h HSW epairne kata meso oro ana taksidi peripou 20 forthga! Alla apo IX kai epivates, epairne arketh merida apo ton antagwnisth :Wink: 
Ploia typou ARIADNH/BLUE STAR, fusika kai den mporoun na antapekselthoun sth sugkekrimenh grammh!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Gi auto milame gia ploia megethous NISSOS CHIOS/MYKONOS! Otan htan sth grammh h HSW epairne kata meso oro ana taksidi peripou 20 forthga! Alla apo IX kai epivates, epairne arketh merida apo ton antagwnisth
> Ploia typou ARIADNH/BLUE STAR, fusika kai den mporoun na antapekselthoun sth sugkekrimenh grammh!!


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Tα εν λογω πλοια ομως φιλε μου τα χει πλεον ο βαρδινογιαννης οποτε αποκλειονται.Οποτε απο τυχον υποψηφιες εταιριες εχουμε μονο τον ομιλο της attica ο οποιος ομως εχει βαποραρους. :Wink:

----------


## sea world

> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Tα εν λογω πλοια ομως φιλε μου τα χει πλεον ο βαρδινογιαννης οποτε αποκλειονται.Οποτε απο τυχον υποψηφιες εταιριες εχουμε μονο τον ομιλο της attica ο οποιος ομως εχει βαποραρους.


Exoun gnwsh oi fulakes :Wink:  Gi auto h group Attica strafhke pros to Hrakleio kai oxi pros ta Xania!

----------


## hsw

Το Κνωσός Παλάς στις 03/04 και το Φαιστός στις 07/04 θα εκτελέσουν έκτακτο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Χανιά (με προέκταση το Ηράκλειο). Αναχώρηση στις 09:00 και άφιξη στις 14:30. Στις 18/04 το Λατώ θα φύγει από τον Πειραιά στις 12:30 (άφιξη στις 20:30) και στις 19/04 δεν θα εκτελέσει κανένα πλοίο δρομολόγιο για Χανιά.
Στις 03/04 το Φαιστός Παλάς και στις 07/04 το Κνωσός Παλάς θα φύγουν από Χανιά 13:00 το μεσημέρι (προερχόμενα από Ηράκλειο) και θα φτάσουν στον Πειραιά 18:30 το απόγευμα. Επίσης, στις 11/04 το Φαιστός θα περάσει από Χανιά για Πειραιά (13:45-19:00), στις 18/04 ο Έλυρος θα φύγει στις 12:30 από Χανιά (άφιξη στις 20:00) και στις 19/04 δεν θα αναχωρήσει κανένα πλοίο για Πειραιά.

----------


## scoufgian

μου μυριζουν 5ημερες...................

----------


## ndimitr93

> μου μυριζουν 5ημερες...................


Εμένα να δεις...ε ρε nautilia που θα πέσει εκείνες τις μέρες!!!

Να τα δρομολόγια αναλυτικά....
Έκτακτα Δρομολόγια για Χανιά.xls

----------


## orisibios

Τις τελευταιες μερες ταξιδευω συχνα Χανια-Πειραια.Το Ελυρος ρε παιδια πολυ βιασυνη το εχει πιασει.Πολλες φορες 5 παρα εχει δεσει στη Σουδα!Απο την μια παρα πολυ καλο για μερικους αλλα οχι για ολους(που δεν εχουν μεσο να φυγουν).
Και στον Πειραια φτανει 5 πριν απο ολα τα αλλα Κρητικα πλοια.Πραγμα τελειο αφου γλιτωνεις την απελπιστικη κινηση στο δρομο!
Θυμαμαι κατι εποχες(πριν 2 χρονια) του Λισσος που εμπαινε στο λιμανι 7-7.30 και αν!Φρικη!

Eπισης αξεχαστα θα μου μεινουν τα ταξιδια με το highspeed 5.Πυραυλος!χεχε!
Σε 3,5 ωρες εβλεπες Κρητη!Σε 4,5 εδενε.Αν υπηρχε ακομη στη γραμμη μονο αυτο θα προτιμουσα!Μετετρεπε το ταξιδι απο μια βαρετη νυχτα, σε παιχνιδακι....

----------


## dimitris

Και την γραμμη των Χανιων σκεφτεται παλι ο ομιλος Attica... :Confused: 
για ριχτε μια ματια εδω

----------


## kapas

φανταστειτε τι εχει να γινει το καλοκαιρι αν κανει αυτη την κινηση η attica...μας βλεπω με olympic champion-hellenic spirit στα χανια και τα εισιτιρια θα "χαριζονται" με 5 ευρω για τους επιβατες και 20 τα αυτοκινητα!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> φανταστειτε τι εχει να γινει το καλοκαιρι αν κανει αυτη την κινηση η attica...μας βλεπω με olympic champion-hellenic spirit στα χανια και τα εισιτιρια θα "χαριζονται" με 5 ευρω για τους επιβατες και 20 τα αυτοκινητα!!!


Να τα καταλογίσω ένα ένα να μην έχουμε μπλεξίματα....
1) Αν μπει εδώ στα Χανιά θα μπει μετά το Σεπτέμβρη δλδ μετά την παράδοση του νεότευκτου.....
2) Εισιτήρια δεν θα χαρίζονται απλά η μία εταίρεια θα έχει πιο ακριβό και η άλλη πιο χαμηλό....
3) Δεν νομίζω, αν τελικά δρομολογηθεί και ισχύσουν τα παραπάνω, ότι θα βάλει η ΑΝΕΚ και τα δύο αδέρφια εδώ....είναι πολυδάπανο και θα χάσει κόσμο από την Ιταλία.....
Αυτά είχα να πω... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> Να τα καταλογίσω ένα ένα να μην έχουμε μπλεξίματα....
> 1) Αν μπει εδώ στα Χανιά θα μπει μετά το Σεπτέμβρη δλδ μετά την παράδοση του νεότευκτου.....
> 2) Εισιτήρια δεν θα χαρίζονται απλά η μία εταίρεια θα έχει πιο ακριβό και η άλλη πιο χαμηλό....
> 3) Δεν νομίζω, αν τελικά δρομολογηθεί και ισχύσουν τα παραπάνω, ότι θα βάλει η ΑΝΕΚ και τα δύο αδέρφια εδώ....είναι πολυδάπανο και θα χάσει κόσμο από την Ιταλία.....
> Αυτά είχα να πω...


καταλαβες πιστευω οτι ολα αυτα τα ειπα για πλακα ετσι? αυτες τις μερες ολοι εχουμε λιγο κατεβασμενη διαθεση....  το λογικο ειναι αυτο που ειπες εσυ...  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> καταλαβες πιστευω οτι ολα αυτα τα ειπα για πλακα ετσι? αυτες τις μερες ολοι εχουμε λιγο κατεβασμενη διαθεση....  το λογικο ειναι αυτο που ειπες εσυ...


Μα δεν ήθελα να σε θίξω η κάτι άλλο απλώς τα καθαρόγραψα γιατί μπορεί να υπάρξουν διάφορες παρεξηγήσεις....εννοείται πως κάνεις πλάκα!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## george123

Σε περίπτωση που δε γίνει κάτι απ' όλα αυτά, νομιζω οτι η ATTICA θα μειώσει από το φθινόπωρο τις τιμές της OLYMPIC AIRLINES για να χτυπήσει την ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Και την γραμμη των Χανιων σκεφτεται παλι ο ομιλος Attica...
> για ριχτε μια ματια εδω


 αν τελικα φερει καραβι στα χανια ο βγενο δεν νομιζω να φερει τo b.horizon λογω ταχυτητας..ισως βαλει blue star 1 η' 2 οπως παλια.

----------


## scoufgian

> αν τελικα φερει καραβι στα χανια ο βγενο δεν νομιζω να φερει τo b.horizon λογω ταχυτητας..ισως βαλει blue star 1 η' 2 οπως παλια.


superfast xi και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα.αμα βαλει ο κος ATTICA πλοιο σ αυτη τη γραμμη θα ναι αυτο.............. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> superfast xi και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα.αμα βαλει ο κος ATTICA πλοιο σ αυτη τη γραμμη θα ναι αυτο..............


Μην με αφήσεις μια φορά να πω αυτό που θέλω.....αμέσως να βιαστείς να το πεις :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μην με αφήσεις μια φορά να πω αυτό που θέλω.....αμέσως να βιαστείς να το πεις


κατι μου λεει οτι το ποδηλατο πρεπει να το αντικαταστησεις με 50αρι παπακι για να προλαβαινεις......... :Razz:  :Razz: (πλακα κανω).το ξερα να μην το πω?να σαι καλα Νικο

----------


## Thanasis89

> κατι μου λεει οτι το ποδηλατο πρεπει να το αντικαταστησεις με 50αρι παπακι για να προλαβαινεις.........(πλακα κανω).το ξερα να μην το πω?να σαι καλα Νικο


Να 'ταν μόνο αυτός που θα φτάνει και δεν θα προλαβαίνει...  :Razz:  Κάποιος θα κάτσει σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα...  :Smile:  Μυρίζομαι φθηνά εισητήρια ! Περάστε κόσμε !

----------


## sea world

Επειδή o όμιλος ATTICA έχει δοκιμάσει την γραμμή ήδη με το Blue Star και ξέρει τις μεταφορικές ικανότητες της γραμμής, πιστεύω ότι θα βάλουν κάποιο απο τα μικρά (Paros/Naxos) για να έχουν και επιτυχία! :Wink: 

____________
(Μιας και ήρθα Ελλάδα,μπήκαν τα Ελληνικά :Wink:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## scoufgian

> Επειδή o όμιλος ATTICA έχει δοκιμάσει την γραμμή ήδη με το Blue Star και ξέρει τις μεταφορικές ικανότητες της γραμμής, πιστεύω ότι θα βάλουν κάποιο απο τα μικρά (Paros/Naxos) για να έχουν και επιτυχία!
> 
> ____________
> (Μιας και ήρθα Ελλάδα,μπήκαν τα Ελληνικά)


 μηπως σε αυτη τη γραμμη χρειαζομαστε καμπινες ............λεω εγω τωρα.........τα πλοια που προτεινεις δεν το εχουν αυτο σε μεγαλο βαθμο

----------


## sea world

Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ που δούλεψε τέλεια, είχε μήπως περισσότερες?? Λέω τώρα!! Απο έρευνες που έχουν γίνει (το έχω ξαναναφέρει στο ίδιο θέμα), η γραμμή δεύτερο πλοίο σηκώνει, αλλά δεν έχει επιτυχία απο θέμα φορτηγών. Και ιδιαίτερα το χειμώνα, τα φορτηγά σ'ένα πλοίο (και δή μεγάλο) είναι ζωτικής σημασίας!

----------


## scoufgian

> Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ που δούλεψε τέλεια, είχε μήπως περισσότερες?? Λέω τώρα!!


 κραταω μονο αυτο για να το ψαξεις..........τιποτα αλλο........οταν εχεις αποτελεσματα πες μου

----------


## sea world

Να ψάξω τί??? Έχω την έκθεση για τη συγκεκριμμένη γραμμή και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στα χέρια μου! Ποτέ δεν μιλάω αβάσιμα και ξέρω πολύ καλά πως πήγε το Blue star, πως πήγε το Νήσος Χίος και πώς το Αριάδνη!!
Οπότε για την γραμμή Πειραιά-Χανιά, για να έχουν επιτυχία, πρέπει να βάλουν πλοίο μεγέθους Paros/Naxos!

----------


## scoufgian

> Να ψάξω τί??? Έχω την έκθεση για τη συγκεκριμμένη γραμμή και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στα χέρια μου! Ποτέ δεν μιλάω αβάσιμα και ξέρω πολύ καλά πως πήγε το Blue star, πως πήγε το Νήσος Χίος και πώς το Αριάδνη!!
> Οπότε για την γραμμή Πειραιά-Χανιά, για να έχουν επιτυχία, πρέπει να βάλουν πλοίο μεγέθους Paros/Naxos!


ωραια φιλε μου παρουσιασετα μας γιατι δεν τα γνωριζουμε............να σου επισημανω και κατι αλλο που μαλλον το χεις αμελησει.οτι το νησος χιος μπηκε καλοκαιρι...................

----------


## scoufgian

και για να σε βοηθησω λιγο ,επειδη βλεπω οτι εισαι "γνωστης" των θεματων.......δεν ξερω αν εχεις ακουσει ,η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που εχει μακραν περισσοτερες καμπινες απο τα πλοια που προτεινεις για να ξαναμπει στη γραμμη πρεπει να προστεθουν κι αλλες καμπινες για να εξυπηρετει τη γραμμη........που πας με τα Blue Star...........

----------


## sea world

Έρευνες που γίνοντε για κάποιο σκοπό επί πληρωμή, μετά αποτελεί πνευματικό και νομικό δικαίωμα του εκάστοτε εντολέα (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, της όποιας ναυτιλιακής το ζήτησε) και δεν παρουσιάζοντε φάτσα κάρτα τα αποτελέσματα σε κάποιο site παγκοσμίου εμβέλειας!!
Όσο για το ΧΙΟΣ, στη γραμμή δούλεψε 2 μήνες με πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Έρευνες που γίνοντε για κάποιο σκοπό επί πληρωμή, μετά αποτελεί πνευματικό και νομικό δικαίωμα του εκάστοτε εντολέα (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, της όποιας ναυτιλιακής το ζήτησε) και δεν παρουσιάζοντε φάτσα κάρτα τα αποτελέσματα σε κάποιο site παγκοσμίου εμβέλειας!!
> Όσο για το ΧΙΟΣ, στη γραμμή δούλεψε 2 μήνες με πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία!


 αν ειχε δουλεψει με τοσο μεγαλη επιτυχια οπως λες φιλε μου,γιατι εμεινε μονο 2 μηνες??δεν σου φαινεται περιεργο που δυο εταιριες αποχωρησαν μεσα σε διαστημα λιγων μηνων απο την γραμμη???αν ηταν τοσο βιωσιμη οπως λες θα την κρατουσαν με νυχια και με δοντια..ειδικα η μπλου σταρ.

----------


## scoufgian

τι να πω !!με αφηνεις καταπληκτο με τις απαντησεις που εδωσες στα ερωτηματα μου.δυστυχως ο χρονος μου ειναι πολυτιμος και δεν θ αναλωθω αλλο σε ανουσια θεματα.σ ευχαριστω

----------


## dimitris

Το Blue Star ειχε ανεβασει περιπου στο 50% την κινηση σε επιβατες και αλλο τοσο σε ΙΧ αν δεν κανω λαθος... νταλικες ομως τιποτα στην συνεχεια ηρθε για πολυ λιγο το Νησος Χιος που πηγε καλα οντως αλλα λογο εποχης πιστευω, με το που ηρθε το Αριαδνη  τιποτα... πλακωσε και η ΑΝΕΚ με το Champion και το ισωπεδωσε για τα καλα, σιγουρα μπορει να δουλεψει κι ενα δευτερο στη γραμμη και αυτη την φορα η Attica μπορει να παιξει το δικο της παιχνιδι μιας και ο ομιλος MIG εχει δικα του  φορτηγα που πανε στην Κρητη, βλεπε Vivartia κτλ.

----------


## sea world

> αν ειχε δουλεψει με τοσο μεγαλη επιτυχια οπως λες φιλε μου,γιατι εμεινε μονο 2 μηνες??δεν σου φαινεται περιεργο που δυο εταιριες αποχωρησαν μεσα σε διαστημα λιγων μηνων απο την γραμμη???αν ηταν τοσο βιωσιμη οπως λες θα την κρατουσαν με νυχια και με δοντια..ειδικα η μπλου σταρ.


Όλοι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε γνώστες για το τί πράττουν, πώς πράττουν και με ποιόν γνώμονα οι εταιρείες!
Για μένα με την πορεία της εκάστοτε εταιρείας (Blue Star-HSW) ήταν αναμενόμενη η απομάκρυνση απο τη γραμμή!!
Ειδικά απο την HSW. Αν είχε αφήσει πάντως το ΧΙΟΣ στη γραμμή και δεν γινόταν η αλλαγή διοίκησης, το πλοίο θα ήταν ακόμη εκεί!
Το λήγω εδώ, γιατί γνωρίζω τί είδους πλοίο θα ήταν καλύτερο για τον εκάστοτε "εραστή της γραμμής" - καθώς αναφερόμαστε σε μια γραμμή με τοπικιστικό χαρακτήρα - και δεν μ'αρέσει να έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση με κανέναν!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το Blue Star ειχε ανεβασει περιπου στο 50% την κινηση σε επιβατες και αλλο τοσο σε ΙΧ αν δεν κανω λαθος... νταλικες ομως τιποτα στην συνεχεια ηρθε για πολυ λιγο το Νησος Χιος που πηγε καλα οντως αλλα λογο εποχης πιστευω, με το που ηρθε το Αριαδνη τιποτα... πλακωσε και η ΑΝΕΚ με το Champion και το ισωπεδωσε για τα καλα, σιγουρα μπορει να δουλεψει κι ενα δευτερο στη γραμμη και αυτη την φορα η Attica μπορει να παιξει το δικο της παιχνιδι μιας και ο ομιλος MIG εχει δικα του φορτηγα που πανε στην Κρητη, βλεπε Vivartia κτλ.


 δηλαδη η MIG θα βγει κερδισμενη εαν βγαλει λεφτα απο τα ιδια της τα φορτηγα :Confused: αυτο εννοεις???γιαννης κερνα γιαννης πινει δηλαδη..

----------


## dimitris

> δηλαδη η MIG θα βγει κερδισμενη εαν βγαλει λεφτα απο τα ιδια της τα φορτηγααυτο εννοεις???γιαννης κερνα γιαννης πινει δηλαδη..


Σκεψου φιλε μου οτι τα εξοδα που εκαναν μεχρι τωρα τα φορτηγα του ομιλου MIG για να πανε στην Κρητη ηταν/ειναι εσοδα για ΑΝΕΚ ή ΜΙΝΟΑΝ δεν ξερω με ποια εταιρεια ταξιδευαν, τωρα στο Ηρακλειο λογικο ειναι να πηγαινουν με Superfast... και η καθε εταιρεια του ομιλου λειτουργει ανεξαρτητα :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Σκεψου φιλε μου οτι τα εξοδα που εκαναν μεχρι τωρα τα φορτηγα του ομιλου MIG για να πανε στην Κρητη ηταν/ειναι εσοδα για ΑΝΕΚ ή ΜΙΝΟΑΝ δεν ξερω με ποια εταιρεια ταξιδευαν, τωρα στο Ηρακλειο λογικο ειναι να πηγαινουν με Superfast... και η καθε εταιρεια του ομιλου λειτουργει ανεξαρτητα


 καλα σιγουρα θα γλυτωνει τα μεταφορικα,αλλα σημασια εχει να βρει νεους πελατες και στα χανια το εδαφος δεν ειναι και πολυ προσφορο για κατι τετοιο :Wink: θελω να ζητησω συγγνωμη για την επιμονη μου πανω στο εν λογω θεμα,αλλα επειδη λογω υποχρεωσεων κανω τουλαχιστον μια φορα το μηνα αυτην τη διαδρομη ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω πολυ καλα πως παει η κινηση της.οπως και να χει το πραγμα τα κυκλωμα μεταφορικες-ανεκ εχει αποδειξει οτι δεν σπαει οτι και να γινει,ο βαρδινογιαννης αν δει οτι απειλειται να χασει  σημαντικο μεριδιο επιβατων θα φερει κλασικα το ολυμπικ τσαμπιον και θα επαναληφθει οτι εγινε και παλαιοτερα..

----------


## Leo

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω ότι θα κάνει πάλι το ίδιο η ΑΝΕΚ. Αν έρθει δεύτερο κόκκινο στο Αιγαίο (αw πούμε Χανιά) έχουμε μείον δυό κόκκινα στην Ancona που εκεί δουλεύουν οι όμορφες και γρήγορες κόρες της ΑΝΕΚ... Δες το λίγο σαν "αλισβερίσι" το όλο σκηνικό και θα δείς ότι κάτι (λέω εγώ τώρα) παίζει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Σιγά μην αφίσει μετά μόνο του τον Εμμανουέλε η ΑΝΕΚ να αλωνίζει την Ancona.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Δεν θα συμφωνήσω ότι θα κάνει πάλι το ίδιο η ΑΝΕΚ. Αν έρθει δεύτερο κόκκινο στο Αιγαίο (αw πούμε Χανιά) έχουμε μείον δυό κόκκινα στην Ancona που εκεί δουλεύουν οι όμορφες και γρήγορες κόρες της ΑΝΕΚ... Δες το λίγο σαν "αλισβερίσι" το όλο σκηνικό και θα δείς ότι κάτι (λέω εγώ τώρα) παίζει...  Σιγά μην αφίσει μετά μόνο του τον Εμμανουέλε η ΑΝΕΚ να αλωνίζει την Ancona.....


σωστος ο συλλογισμος σου leo αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι η αττικα περιμενει ηδη να της ερθει ενα καινουριο πλοιο για την αδριατικη που σημαινει οτι αυτοματως θα της περισευει ενα-το blue horizon συμφωνα με την ημερησια-αλλα και οτι αναμενεται να ναυπηγησει αλλα δυο για τις αναγκες του αιγαιου.συνεπως μαλλον περισεια πλοιων θα εχει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): οσο για την ανεκ να ειστε σιγουροι οτι οπως εφερε τοτε το τσαμπιον χανια θα το κανει ευχαριστως παλι!-μεχρι να βγαλει νοκ αουτ τον αντιπαλο βεβαια- :Very Happy: και αυτο γιατι η ανεκ απο τα χανια βγαζει τα ''σπασμενα''των γραμμων της ιταλιας.επισης μπορει μια χαρα να βαλει εκεινη την περιοδο στην αδριατικη την αριαδνη η'το ελυρος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): το οποιο ελυρος βεβαια αρχικα προοριζοταν για ιταλια αλλα μετα κατοπιν αντιδρασεων ηρθε εδω

----------


## lissos95

για να ειναι βιωσιμη μια εταιρια πρεπει να παρει ενα μεριδιο απο τα φορτηγα, η ΑΝΕΚ δουλευει με επιταγεs ενω οι αλλεs εταιριεs που μπηκαν στη γραμμη ηθελαν τα λεφτα μετρητα!

----------


## orisibios

Υπαρχει κανενα νεο για το αν θα κατεβει κανενας ανταγωνιστης της ΑΝΕΚ στα Χανια?

----------


## marioskef

Από τη νεα σεζον  και βλέπουμε. Κάνε ξανα την ερωτηση τον Οκτώβριο

----------


## orisibios

Τι θα γινεται ρε παιδια με την ανεκ? Δευτερη φορα που παει Μηλο το Ελυρος απροειδοποιητα. 10 λεπτα πριν φυγει το ανακοινωνουν.Μεγαλο σπασιμο για οσους εχουν δουλεια το πρωι!!Ουτε μια ανακοινωση στο site τους??? :Mad:

----------


## Vortigern

> Τι θα γινεται ρε παιδια με την ανεκ? Δευτερη φορα που παει Μηλο το Ελυρος απροειδοποιητα. 10 λεπτα πριν φυγει το ανακοινωνουν.Μεγαλο σπασιμο για οσους εχουν δουλεια το πρωι!!Ουτε μια ανακοινωση στο site τους???


Σιγα το πραγμα ποια!!Ναι ολοι θα εχουν δουλεια το πρωι!!Παει να παρει εκδρομεις οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης.Κριμα να μην εχουμε ενα ανταποκριτη απο Μηλο...
Ας εν τους εφερνε στη Σιφνο μα σιγα τη διαφορα διπλα διπλα ειναι τα νησια λιμανια εχουν και τα 2,μερη ωραια να πανε να δουνε οι ανθρωποι εχωμε..... :Razz:  :Razz: 
Φωτογραφικες εχουμε εδω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..

----------


## orisibios

> Σιγα το πραγμα ποια!!Ναι ολοι θα εχουν δουλεια το πρωι!!Παει να παρει εκδρομεις οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης.Κριμα να μην εχουμε ενα ανταποκριτη απο Μηλο...


Ωραια κινηση παντως της ανεκ αυτη,απροειδοποιητα! Ναι ολοι για διακοπες ερχονται στα Χανια ειδικα αυριο........

----------


## Naias II

Σε σημερινή δήλωση το πρωί στη ΝΕΤ ο νομάρχης Χανίων ζητάει ταχύπλοο για τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά!

----------


## Vortigern

> Σε σημερινή δήλωση το πρωί στη ΝΕΤ ο νομάρχης Χανίων ζητάει ταχύπλοο για τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά!


  Γιατι τα συμβατικα τους αργουν παρα πολυ ε?.....αν ειναι δυνατον το πολυ να μειωση το ταχυπλοο το δρομολογιο κατα 1,30 ωρα.....

----------


## meco

> Τι θα γινεται ρε παιδια με την ανεκ? Δευτερη φορα που παει Μηλο το Ελυρος απροειδοποιητα. 10 λεπτα πριν φυγει το ανακοινωνουν.Μεγαλο σπασιμο για οσους εχουν δουλεια το πρωι!!Ουτε μια ανακοινωση στο site τους???


Μα σοβαρά μιλάς τώρα? :Confused: 

Για το νομάρχη Χανίων τώρα τι να πει κανείς. Δεν είχε μπει παλιότερα ταχύπλοο στη γραμμή και έφυγε γιατί έμπαινε μέσα?

----------


## vageliss23

Αν το καράβι καλύψει την καθυστέρηση της προσέγγισης στη Μήλο με αυξημένη ταχυτητα, τότε κακώς διαμαρτύρεται ο επιβάτης

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αν το καράβι καλύψει την καθυστέρηση της προσέγγισης στη Μήλο με αυξημένη ταχυτητα, τότε κακώς διαμαρτύρεται ο επιβάτης


Που έτσι κι αλλιώς αξημέρωτα φτάνει....έλεος ο επιβάτης....αφού θα κοιμάται....δεν σε ξύπνησε κανείς αγόρι μου, εκτός αν είσαι του nautilia.gr:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## MILTIADIS

αρχισανε και οι επιστολες..http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/index.php?art_id=33244  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Naias II

Είδαν την εξέλιξη στο Ηράκλειο και ζηλέψανε  :Very Happy: . Κάτι Χανιώτες φίλοι μου το είπαν το παράπονό τους πριν το νομάρχη: Γιατί να πάει στο Ηράκλειο το SF και όχι σε εμάς;  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Είδαν την εξέλιξη στο Ηράκλειο και ζηλέψανε . Κάτι Χανιώτες φίλοι μου το είπαν το παράπονό τους πριν το νομάρχη: Γιατί να πάει στο Ηράκλειο το SF και όχι σε εμάς;


Παιδιά ο κ. Βγενοπουλάκης το είπε ξεκάθαρα....ήρθαμε στην κρήτη και θα μείνουμε....σας βεβαιώνω εγώ σαν Νίκος ότι τα επόμενα χρόνια η Κρήτη θα έχει γίνει κόκκινη και μπλε :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Παιδιά ο κ. Βγενοπουλάκης το είπε ξεκάθαρα....ήρθαμε στην κρήτη και θα μείνουμε....σας βεβαιώνω εγώ σαν Νίκος ότι τα επόμενα χρόνια η Κρήτη θα έχει γίνει κόκκινη και μπλε


Μια Κρητη μωβ δηλαδη.....αντε με το καλο να προσθεσεται και αλλα χρωματα στο ραφι....

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μια Κρητη μωβ δηλαδη.....αντε με το καλο να προσθεσεται και αλλα χρωματα στο ραφι....


Ανοιχτό μωβ γιατί έχουμε και τα άσπρα πλοία που το ανοίγουν λίγο!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## MILTIADIS

η ΑΝΕΚ θα πρεπει να δρομολογησει ξανα στα χανια το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ!και αν δεν το ειχε ναυλωσει στους γαλλους θα ηταν οτι πρεπει για το καλοκαιρι!καταρχην,πιστευω οτι δεν συμβαινει σε καμια αλλη γραμμη της ελλαδας το ενα πλοιο(ΕΛΥΡΟΣ)να πιανει στο λιμανι 4.45 το πρωι(και καλα κανει και φτανει τοσο νωρις)και το αλλο να φτανει στις 6.30(ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ/ΛΑΤΩ)δυο ωρες μετα δηλαδη :Mad: για να μην μιλησω για την εσωτερικη κατασταση που επικρατει στο κατα τα αλλα αρχοντικο βαπορι ΛΑΤΩ!

----------


## ndimitr93

> η ΑΝΕΚ θα πρεπει να δρομολογησει ξανα στα χανια το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ!και αν δεν το ειχε ναυλωσει στους γαλλους θα ηταν οτι πρεπει για το καλοκαιρι!καταρχην,πιστευω οτι δεν συμβαινει σε καμια αλλη γραμμη της ελλαδας το ενα πλοιο(ΕΛΥΡΟΣ)να πιανει στο λιμανι 4.45 το πρωι(και καλα κανει και φτανει τοσο νωρις)και το αλλο να φτανει στις 6.30(ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ/ΛΑΤΩ)δυο ωρες μετα δηλαδηγια να μην μιλησω για την εσωτερικη κατασταση που επικρατει στο κατα τα αλλα αρχοντικο βαπορι ΛΑΤΩ!


μιλτιάδη συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά θα επισημάνω κάτι.....Το Λατώ το αργότερο μέχρι τις 5:30 έχει δέσει.....ο Λευτέρης αργεί πολύ.....και τώρα στο φλέγον ζήτημα.....όπως είπες παραπάνω οι χανιώτες θέλουν κι άλλο πλοίο το οποίο το γνωρίζω και εγώ πολύ καλά....αλλά άπαξ και βάλει η ΑΝΕΚ Αριάδνη-Έλυρο και τα βάλει βραδυνά 8,5ωρα(που τόσο θα τα βάλει, μην γελιόμαστε :Wink: )οι Χανιώτες θα ξεσηκωθούν....ξέρουν ότι θα έχουν δύο γρήγορα πλοία και θα ταξιδεύουν αργά :Confused:  ¶ρα σε κάθε περίπτωση η ΑΝΕΚ για να διπλώσει Έλυρο με Αριάδνη χλωμό αλλά ποτέ μην λες ποτέ.....Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι θα πρέπει να τα βάλει σε 7ωρα όπως τα παλάτια, αλλά δεν την συμφέρει....οπότε η λύση είναι μονόδρομος....SUPERFASt ή μάλλον πιο σωστά πλέον, ATTICA! Να δεις για πότε θα κατέβει η Αδριατική στα Χανιά!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

εγω αφου ειδα στα χανια τοτε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ την εχω ικανη για ολα την ΑΝΕΚ!:mrgreen:να κατεβει επειγοντως η αδριατικη παρακαλω.. :Wink: εστω τον ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗ!! :Razz:

----------


## vageliss23

Μην ξεχνάτε όμως κάτι:

Τότε που κατέβηκε το Τσάμπιον στα Χανιά αντιπαλος ήταν η Αριάδνη των 25 κόμβων και όχι το SF12 των 28, με το οποίο δε θα μπορεί να γίνεται η προσπέραση στη μέση της διαδρομής.

Επίσης, αν κατέβει ο Βγενό σε δεύτερο λιμάνι της Κρήτης, θα είναι σαφές ότι "ήρθε για να μείνει", με ο,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε θεματα μεταφορικών εταιρειών, εμπιστοσύνης του κοινού, κλπ

----------


## meco

> Είδαν την εξέλιξη στο Ηράκλειο και ζηλέψανε . Κάτι Χανιώτες φίλοι μου το είπαν το παράπονό τους πριν το νομάρχη: Γιατί να πάει στο Ηράκλειο το SF και όχι σε εμάς;


Εσύ μπορεί να το λες για πλάκα αλλά αυτός είναι ο λόγος. 
Δυστυχώς τα Χανιά δε σηκώνουν και τρίτο βαπόρι στη γραμμή. Ούτε τον όγκο των προϊόντων που έχει το Ηράκλειο έχουν ούτε τον όγκο των επιβατών. Ακόμα και το καλοκαίρι που τα Χανιά είναι ο κατεξοχήν προορισμός εσωτερικού τουρισμού, η σύγκριση με τα νούμερα του Ηρακλείου σε επιβάτες είναι αστεία. Για αυτό το λόγο το να βγάλεις ένα από τα καινούρια πλοία της Ιταλίας και να τα φέρεις στη γραμμή των Χανίων για να ανεβοκατεβαίνει άδειο δε μου φαίνεται και τόσο ορθή επιχειρηματική επιλογή.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Εσύ μπορεί να το λες για πλάκα αλλά αυτός είναι ο λόγος. 
> Δυστυχώς τα Χανιά δε σηκώνουν και τρίτο βαπόρι στη γραμμή. Ούτε τον όγκο των προϊόντων που έχει το Ηράκλειο έχουν ούτε τον όγκο των επιβατών. Ακόμα και το καλοκαίρι που τα Χανιά είναι ο κατεξοχήν προορισμός εσωτερικού τουρισμού, η σύγκριση με τα νούμερα του Ηρακλείου σε επιβάτες είναι αστεία. Για αυτό το λόγο το να βγάλεις ένα από τα καινούρια πλοία της Ιταλίας και να τα φέρεις στη γραμμή των Χανίων για να ανεβοκατεβαίνει άδειο δε μου φαίνεται και τόσο ορθή επιχειρηματική επιλογή.


 αδειο???ποιος σας ειπε οτι το μπλου σταρ πηγαινοερχοταν αδειο??φορτηγα δεν ειχε...

----------


## mike_rodos

> πιστευω οτι δεν συμβαινει σε καμια αλλη γραμμη της ελλαδας το ενα πλοιο(ΕΛΥΡΟΣ)να πιανει στο λιμανι 4.45 το πρωι(και καλα κανει και φτανει τοσο νωρις)και το αλλο να φτανει στις 6.30(ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ/ΛΑΤΩ)δυο ωρες μετα δηλαδη


Kαι όμως συμβαίνει..  :Smile:  Πότε δεν έχουμε σταθερή ώρα άφιξης εμείς οι Ροδίτες, την μία καθυστέρηση, την άλλη πιάνει άλλα λιμάνια κτλ κτλ! Εμένα η θέση μου είναι μακάρι να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός σε όλα τα λιμάνια.. Χωρίς αυτόν οι τιμές πιάνουν ύψη και δεν μας νοιάζουν οι καθυστερήσεις... Είμαστε παθόν....

----------


## vageliss23

Αν όμως οι Βγενό-lines :P παγιωθούν ως "μόνιμος" παίκτης στην Κρήτη αργά ή γρήγορα θα έρθουν και οι επικερδείς συμφωνίες φορτηγών. Νομίζω πως 2ο πλοίο στη γραμμή των Χανίων χωράει.

----------


## ndimitr93

> εγω αφου ειδα στα χανια τοτε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ την εχω ικανη για ολα την ΑΝΕΚ!:mrgreen:να κατεβει επειγοντως η αδριατικη παρακαλω..εστω τον ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗ!!


Ναι καλά...ποιον Σοφοκλή......κατευθείαν Spirit(που δεν έχει κατέβει κιόλας) να δεις κόντρες και τιμές......Κατευθείαν από τα μεγάφωνα μετά από μία ώρα αναχώρησης από Πάτρα και μόλις ο κ. Βγενοπουλάκης έχει ανακοινώσει την δρομολόγηση: Προσοχή παρακαλώ το πλοίο θα σταματήσει στο λιμάνι της Ιθάκης και απο εκει οι επιβάτες θα μεταφερθούν με άλλο πλοίο στον προορισμό τους καθώς το πλοίο πρέπει να αναχωρήσει άμεσα για Χανιά, Ευχαριστούμε!
:mrgreen:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ναι καλά...ποιον Σοφοκλή......κατευθείαν Spirit(που δεν έχει κατέβει κιόλας) να δεις κόντρες και τιμές......Κατευθείαν από τα μεγάφωνα μετά από μία ώρα αναχώρησης από Πάτρα και μόλις ο κ. Βγενοπουλάκης έχει ανακοινώσει την δρομολόγηση: Προσοχή παρακαλώ το πλοίο θα σταματήσει στο λιμάνι της Ιθάκης και απο εκει οι επιβάτες θα μεταφερθούν με άλλο πλοίο στον προορισμό τους καθώς το πλοίο πρέπει να αναχωρήσει άμεσα για Χανιά, Ευχαριστούμε!
> :mrgreen:


 καλα ας ξαναερθει νορβηγικο στα χανια και δεν θελω τιποτα αλλο μετα.. :Wink:

----------


## orisibios

Προς το παρον ας ερθει κανενα highspeed 5 (το χω μαραζι:mrgreen :Smile:  να εξυπηρετηθει ταχυτατα ο κοσμος τις δυσκολες μερες και μετα βλεπουμε για μεγαλο πλοιο...

----------


## orisibios

> Μα σοβαρά μιλάς τώρα?


Δεν καταλαβαινω τι το παραλογο βρισκεις πραγματικα.
Δεν εχω παραπονο καθολου για την ταχυτητα του πλοιου Ελυρος το οποιο εφτασε 6.30 εκεινη την μερα,δηλαδη οσο θα εκανε το Ελ.Βενιζελος χωρις σταση στη Μηλο.
Αλλα ο επιβατης δεν πρεπει να ειναι ενημερωμενος απο πριν??
Νομιζεις δεν υπαρχουν επιβατες που εχουν ειδικους λογους και ταξιδευουν ειδικα με το Ελυρος επειδη εχει αφιξη 4.45??
Αλλο 4.45 αλλο 6.30+.

----------


## Naias II

> Προς το παρον ας ερθει κανενα highspeed 5 (το χω μαραζι:mrgreen να εξυπηρετηθει ταχυτατα ο κοσμος τις δυσκολες μερες και μετα βλεπουμε για μεγαλο πλοιο...


Κάποιοι από τα Χανιά μου εξομολογήθηκαν ότι το ήθελαν και το θέλουν το Highspeed, αλλά ο λόγος που δεν το προτίμησαν τότε αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν άβολες οι ώρες αναχώρησης-άφιξης. Οι τιμές λιγότερο τους ένοιαζαν σε σχέση με το πλεονέκτημα μικρότερου χρόνου ταξιδιού.
Διορθώστε με αν σφάλλω κάπου. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## meco

> Δεν καταλαβαινω τι το παραλογο βρισκεις πραγματικα.
> Δεν εχω παραπονο καθολου για την ταχυτητα του πλοιου Ελυρος το οποιο εφτασε 6.30 εκεινη την μερα,δηλαδη οσο θα εκανε το Ελ.Βενιζελος χωρις σταση στη Μηλο.
> Αλλα ο επιβατης δεν πρεπει να ειναι ενημερωμενος απο πριν??
> Νομιζεις δεν υπαρχουν επιβατες που εχουν ειδικους λογους και ταξιδευουν ειδικα με το Ελυρος επειδη εχει αφιξη 4.45??
> Αλλο 4.45 αλλο 6.30+.


Βρίσκω παράλογο το γεγονός ότι επειδή το πλοίο έκανε 1+1 παράκαμψη για να εξυπηρετήσει Χανιώτες εκδρομείς του τριημέρου, που υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες για να μεταβούν σε ένα νησί πρέπει να πάνε στο Ηράκλειο, το κάνεις θέμα γιατί δεν έφτασε το πλοίο 5 παρά στα Χανιά.

Ο επιβάτης φυσικά και είναι καλό να ενημερωθεί όμως δε νομίζω ότι αυτό αλλάζει κάτι στο σχεδιασμό του. Συνήθως μας ενδιαφέρει τι ημέρα θα φτάσουμε στον προορισμό μας και αργότερα το τι ώρα. Δηλαδή δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι κάποιον τον βολεύει να φτάσει π.χ. τη Δευτέρα 05:45 στα Χανιά αντί 06:30 την Κυριακή ή 06:30 την Τρίτη και με βάση το 05:45 να επιλέξει τη Δευτέρα. Αν υπήρχαν δύο πλοία στη γραμμή καταλαβαίνω κάποιον που θα επιλέξει αυτό που φτάνει νωρίτερα. Από τη στιγμή όμως που υπάρχει ένα πλοίο δε βρίσκω νόημα σε αυτό που λες.

----------


## orisibios

> Βρίσκω παράλογο το γεγονός ότι επειδή το πλοίο έκανε 1+1 παράκαμψη για να εξυπηρετήσει Χανιώτες εκδρομείς του τριημέρου, που υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες για να μεταβούν σε ένα νησί πρέπει να πάνε στο Ηράκλειο, το κάνεις θέμα γιατί δεν έφτασε το πλοίο 5 παρά στα Χανιά.
> 
> Ο επιβάτης φυσικά και είναι καλό να ενημερωθεί όμως δε νομίζω ότι αυτό αλλάζει κάτι στο σχεδιασμό του. Συνήθως μας ενδιαφέρει τι ημέρα θα φτάσουμε στον προορισμό μας και αργότερα το τι ώρα. Δηλαδή δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι κάποιον τον βολεύει να φτάσει π.χ. τη Δευτέρα 05:45 στα Χανιά αντί 06:30 την Κυριακή ή 06:30 την Τρίτη και με βάση το 05:45 να επιλέξει τη Δευτέρα. Αν υπήρχαν δύο πλοία στη γραμμή καταλαβαίνω κάποιον που θα επιλέξει αυτό που φτάνει νωρίτερα. Από τη στιγμή όμως που υπάρχει ένα πλοίο δε βρίσκω νόημα σε αυτό που λες.


Kαταρχην ειναι 4.45 και οχι 5.45 που λες.  4.45 με 6.30 ειναι 2 ωρες και 45 λεπτα διαφορα.Αν ηταν 45 λεπτα διαφορα οπως το λες εσυ δεν υπηρχε λογος να το αναφερω καν.

Δεν διαφωνω για αυτο που λες δηλαδη για το οτι τον επιβατη τον νοιαζει η μερα και οχι η ωρα.
Αλλα υπαρχουν πολλοι που εχουν καποιο λογο και επιλεγουν να ταξιδεψουν με το Ελυρος μονο και μονο για να φτασουν 4.45 το πρωι.Πιστεψε με.Μη τα βλεπεις ολα απο την δικη σου πλευρα.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Kαταρχην ειναι 4.45 και οχι 5.45 που λες.  4.45 με 6.30 ειναι 2 ωρες και 45 λεπτα διαφορα.Αν ηταν 45 λεπτα διαφορα οπως το λες εσυ δεν υπηρχε λογος να το αναφερω καν.
> 
> Δεν διαφωνω για αυτο που λες δηλαδη για το οτι τον επιβατη τον νοιαζει η μερα και οχι η ωρα.
> Αλλα υπαρχουν πολλοι που εχουν καποιο λογο και επιλεγουν να ταξιδεψουν με το Ελυρος μονο και μονο για να φτασουν 4.45 το πρωι.Πιστεψε με.Μη τα βλεπεις ολα απο την δικη σου πλευρα.


Εδώ orisibie είμαι και εγώ αντίθετος.....πρώτα πρώτα το Βενιζέλος δεν φτάνει 6:30, πόσο μάλλον 6:30+ που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω......δεύτερον ο επιβάτης ο οποίος ταξιδεύει ακούει από τα μεγάφωνα του Έλυρος κάθε φορά που ταξιδέυει ότι η άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Σούδας/ Πειραιά αναμένεται στις 5 και μισή το πρωί.....σαφώς ξαφνιάζεται όταν τον ξυπνούν πρωί πρωι να πάει στο garage αλλά μετά το χαίρεται........και στο site 5:30 γράφει για όσους επιβάτες επισκέπτονται την ιστοσελίδα της ΑΝΕΚ και φυσικά δεν είναι σαν εμάς να ξέρουμε τι ώρα φτάνει το πλοίο :Wink: .....παρόλαυτά μία στάση του πλοίου στη Μήλο δεν αποτελεί τραγικό γεγονός....έφτασε με μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση στο λιμάνι της Σούδας, και όχι με 1,5, που τό χετε δέσει σκοινί κορδόνι οτι το πλοίο έχει άφιξη 4:45.....αμάν πια.....εγώ 5 έδεσα στην Σούδα και 5 παρα πέντε στον Πειραιά....σαφώς έχει γίνει άφιξη και 4:40 αλλά δεν θα το λέμε ότι το πλοίο έφτασε μία ώρα νωρίτερα και μετά που βλέπουμε την στάση στην Μήλο να πούμε 1 ώρα και 3 τέταρτα καθυστέρηση βασιζόμενοι στο 4:45.....να σταματήσει αυτό....η προβλεπόμενη ώρα άφιξης είναι 5:30 και το πλοίο έχει το χάρισμα να γλιστράει στο νερό και φτάνει νωρίτερα........Καλομάθαμε και θέλουμε κάθε μέρα να είμαστε στην Σούδα στις 4:30;;; :Confused:  Και αν όντως αυτό θέλουμε-ετε (εδώ θα συνδυάσω και το άλλο θέμα, του Highspeed)το highspeed αν θυμάμαι καλά έφτανε 2:00 στον Πειραιά.....δεν τους βόλευαν οι ώρες..........δεν τους ένοιαζαν τα λεφτά.......τότε τι το ξαναθέλουν;;;Πάρτε Έλυρος, άφιξη 3 ώρες αργότερα(μπορεί και νωρίτερα), καμπινούλα, και αν δεν έχετε αμάξι κοιμηθείτε μέχρι τις 7 στο πλοίο ή αν έχετε να πάτε κατά τις 18:00 στο πλοίο, βάλτε το αμάξι μέσα, και μετά άνετοι και πάλι να κοιμάστε!!!!!!!!!!! Αυτά είχα να πώ....κούρασα αλλά κουράστηκα και εγώ :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## meco

> Kαταρχην ειναι 4.45 και οχι 5.45 που λες.  4.45 με 6.30 ειναι 2 ωρες και 45 λεπτα διαφορα.Αν ηταν 45 λεπτα διαφορα οπως το λες εσυ δεν υπηρχε λογος να το αναφερω καν.
> 
> Δεν διαφωνω για αυτο που λες δηλαδη για το οτι τον επιβατη τον νοιαζει η μερα και οχι η ωρα.
> Αλλα υπαρχουν πολλοι που εχουν καποιο λογο και επιλεγουν να ταξιδεψουν με το Ελυρος μονο και μονο για να φτασουν 4.45 το πρωι.Πιστεψε με.Μη τα βλεπεις ολα απο την δικη σου πλευρα.


Ναι 4:45. Έγραψα 5:45 από λάθος. ¶λλωστε αν προσέξεις πιο πάνω αναφερόμενος στην ώρα άφιξης γράφω 5 παρά αν και δε νομίζω ότι είναι αυτή η σωστή ώρα άφιξης του Έλυρος.

----------


## moutsokwstas

το highspeed 5 οταν το ειχα πετυχει 2 φορες στα χανια την ωρα της αφιξης του εκει, ηταν τιγκα στον κοσμο και στα αυτοκινητα. ενα ακομη πλοιο, το χρειαζονται τα χανια, εν οψει καλοκαιριου.

----------


## ndimitr93

> το highspeed 5 οταν το ειχα πετυχει 2 φορες στα χανια την ωρα της αφιξης του εκει, ηταν τιγκα στον κοσμο και στα αυτοκινητα. ενα ακομη πλοιο, το χρειαζονται τα χανια, εν οψει καλοκαιριου.


Σαφώς το χρειάζονται, αλλά ποιός θα το βάλει;;; Και όχι συγκεκριμένα highspeed....ένα πλοίο που να αποφέρει ανταγωνισμό.....και εγώ όταν είχα ταξιδέψει....γεμάτοι φύγαμε, γεμάτοι γυρίσαμε!! :Smile:

----------


## vageliss23

Πάντως το να φτάνει ο Έλυρος 05:00 το πρωι στο λιμάνι είναι σοβαρός λόγος για να ΜΗΝ τον προτιμώ, και αναρωτιέμαι ποιός(εκτός από φορτηγά που συνεχίζουν για άλλες περιοχές της ΕΛλάδας) θέλει να φτάνει ΤΟΣΟ νωρίς

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Σαφώς το χρειάζονται, αλλά ποιός θα το βάλει;;; Και όχι συγκεκριμένα highspeed....ένα πλοίο που να αποφέρει ανταγωνισμό.....και εγώ όταν είχα ταξιδέψει....γεμάτοι φύγαμε, γεμάτοι γυρίσαμε!!


 εδω πρωτιστως θα παιξει πρωτα απο συγκριση η μεταφορικη ικανοτητα επιβατων και κοντα σε αυτο και η ταχυτητα. παντως το 5 τα πηγε καλα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πάντως το να φτάνει ο Έλυρος 05:00 το πρωι στο λιμάνι είναι σοβαρός λόγος για να ΜΗΝ τον προτιμώ, και αναρωτιέμαι ποιός(εκτός από φορτηγά που συνεχίζουν για άλλες περιοχές της ΕΛλάδας) θέλει να φτάνει ΤΟΣΟ νωρίς


 ΕΓΩ.. :Wink: εχουμε και οικογενειες..

----------


## orisibios

Το HS 4 ειχε μια ψιλοκαθυστερηση παντα στο δρομολογιο Πειραιας-Χανια λογο του οτι υπολείπεται λιγο σε ταχυτητα απο το HS 5.Με το 5 παντα στην ωρα μου ημουν,και μαλιστα εκοβε απο πολυ πριν ταχυτητα λογω κανονισμων οπως μας ελεγαν στα μεγαφωνα..
Το ωραριο απο Πειραια προς Χανια 15.45-20.15 ηταν ολα τα λεφτα.Το αντιστροφο λιγο ζορικο για οσους δεν ειχαν αμαξι.

----------


## orisibios

> Πάντως το να φτάνει ο Έλυρος 05:00 το πρωι στο λιμάνι είναι σοβαρός λόγος για να ΜΗΝ τον προτιμώ, *και αναρωτιέμαι ποιός(εκτός από φορτηγά που συνεχίζουν για άλλες περιοχές της ΕΛλάδας) θέλει να φτάνει ΤΟΣΟ νωρίς*


Μαλιστα. 
Μετα τις 6 και οσο περναει η ωρα εχεις δει ποτε τι γινεται στους δρομους της Αθηνας?Το εχεις ζησει καθολου?

Ενα πλοιο που φτανει 5 αμα βιαζεσαι βγαινεις αμεσως και ολα οκ. Αμα ομως δεν θες(οπως εσυ που προφανος θες να κοιμασαι παραπανω) τοτε καθεσαι και κοιμασαι και βγαινεις σε καμια ωρα αφου εχει αδειασει το πλοιο(και θα σαι και ατσαλακωτος χωρις στριμωξιδι).Κανεις δε σε υποχρεωνει να εισαι 5 στην προβλητα του λιμανιου.

----------


## manasta

Ταξιδεύω συχνότατα και πάρα πολύς κόσμος γκρινιάζει για την ώρα άφιξης του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ. Εκείνη την ώρα δεν υπάρχει καν συγκοινωνία. Όσο το για να κοιμηθείς, δεν ισχύει. Οι καμαρώτοι χτυπάνε αγενέσταστα 30 φορές την πόρτα αν αργήσεις λίγο να αφήσεις την καμπίνα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

ενω για την ωρα αφιξης του βενιζελος ειναι ικανοποιημενοι δηλαδη?υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος ο οποιος εχει πρωι-πρωι δουλεια!και δεν καταλαβα δηλαδη αν αντι για να ξυπνησεις στις 6 ξυπνησεις στις 5 τι προβλημα υπαρχει?πηγαινετε σπιτια σας μετα και κοιμηθειτε οσο θελετε....ελεος πια!

----------


## manasta

Το πρόβλημα για πολλούς είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει συγκοινωνία. Όποιος ταξιδεύει συχνά, αποκλείεται να μην έχει ακούσει τις σχετικές γκρίνιες...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ταξιδεύω συχνότατα και πάρα πολύς κόσμος γκρινιάζει για την ώρα άφιξης του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ. Εκείνη την ώρα δεν υπάρχει καν συγκοινωνία. Όσο το για να κοιμηθείς, δεν ισχύει. Οι καμαρώτοι χτυπάνε αγενέσταστα 30 φορές την πόρτα αν αργήσεις λίγο να αφήσεις την καμπίνα.


Εμ....πρεπει και αυτοί να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους....αλλά ο Μιλτιάδης έχει δίκιο.....Το 6 είναι καλύτερο.....κάνουμε αμάν για ταχύτητα και γκρινιάζετε??? Μα έλεος!!

----------


## vageliss23

Θεωρώ ότι ώρα άφιξης γύρω στις 06:00 είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή.

----------


## orisibios

> Θεωρώ ότι ώρα άφιξης γύρω στις 06:00 είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή.


Mα τοτε μπαινουν πρωτα τα Ηρακλειωτικα και περιμενουμε απεξω απο το λιμανι μεχρι να μανουβραρουν.Και το 6 γινεται........ αστο καλυτερα.

----------


## vageliss23

Εννοώ ώρα δεσίματος 06:00 - 06:15

----------


## nikosdet

> Mα τοτε μπαινουν πρωτα τα Ηρακλειωτικα και περιμενουμε απεξω απο το λιμανι μεχρι να μανουβραρουν.Και το 6 γινεται........ αστο καλυτερα.


Τα Ηρακλειώτικα που λες μπαίνουν: 5 οι Μινωικές, 5:30 θεωρητικά η ΑΝΕΚ και 6:15 το Superfast. :P

Επίσης για όσους δε μένουν Πειραιά το 5 είναι μια χαρά (εγώ που φθάνω πλέον στις 5 από Ηράκλειο) καθώς έχει ηλεκτρικό από τις 5 και είναι ό,τι πρέπει (μέχρι να φτάσεις Αθήνα θα έχουν ξεκινήσει και τα λεωφορεία κτλ και δεν τρως και κίνηση!

----------


## scoufgian

διαβασα λιγο τις τελευταιες σελιδες του συγκεκριμενου thread και απορησα με τις αποψεις μερικων φιλων.Αλλον τον βολευει 5 το πρωι ,αλλον 5μιση αλλον 6.Και προσπαθουν απο αυτο το διαστημα της μιας ωρας να πουν οτι ενα δρομολογιο ειναι καλυτερο απο το αλλο.Ειμαστε σοβαροι?Να ελεγα οτι η διαφορα ειναι 2-3 ωρες να πω ενταξει.Ολες οι ωρες αφιξης στο Πειραια για τα Χανιωτικα πλοια ειναι μια χαρα .Και Μεσα Μαζικης Μεταφορας εχουμε εκεινη την ωρα και πολυ κινηση δεν υπαρχει στους δρομους.Εν τω μεταξυ λιγες δουλειες ξεκινουν πρις τις 8.Και 6 και 6μιση να φτασεις στο λιμανι προλαβαινεις να κανεις τις δουλειες σου.Να ασχολουμαστε με ουσιωδη πραγματα παρακαλω

----------


## orisibios

> διαβασα λιγο τις τελευταιες σελιδες του συγκεκριμενου thread και απορησα με τις αποψεις μερικων φιλων.Αλλον τον βολευει 5 το πρωι ,αλλον 5μιση αλλον 6.Και προσπαθουν απο αυτο το διαστημα της μιας ωρας να πουν οτι ενα δρομολογιο ειναι καλυτερο απο το αλλο.Ειμαστε σοβαροι?Να ελεγα οτι η διαφορα ειναι 2-3 ωρες να πω ενταξει.Ολες οι ωρες αφιξης στο Πειραια για τα Χανιωτικα πλοια ειναι μια χαρα .Και Μεσα Μαζικης Μεταφορας εχουμε εκεινη την ωρα και πολυ κινηση δεν υπαρχει στους δρομους.Εν τω μεταξυ λιγες δουλειες ξεκινουν πρις τις 8.Και 6 και 6μιση να φτασεις στο λιμανι προλαβαινεις να κανεις τις δουλειες σου.Να ασχολουμαστε με ουσιωδη πραγματα παρακαλω


Φιλε οσο λιγοτερες ωρες στο πλοιο τοσο το καλυτερο. Αν δεν ειναι ουσιωδες πραγμα οι ωρες ενος ταξιδιου τοτε τι ειναι?
Σε λιγες βδομαδες που θα αρχισει η μεγαλη κινηση για ταξιδια θα δειτε και τι ωρες αναχωρησης θα εχουμε.Πλεον εχει γινει μονιμο το 9.15-9.30 χωρις παρα πολυ κινηση.
Θα ξαναπω οτι ευτυχως που ειναι το Ελυρος και ''καταπινει'' τετοιες καθυστερησεις.
Επισης φιλε δεν εχουν ολοι ενα γραφειο σε καποια δημοσια υπηρεσια που πρεπει να ειναι εκει 8(λεμε τωρα).
Τωρα η κατασταση εχει βελτιωθει λιγο.Μην ξεχναμε την κατασταση που επικρατουσε με τις ωρες αφιξεων και τις καθυστερησεις μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.(αξεχαστες στιγμες σχεδον 12 ωρων μεσα στο πλοιο)

----------


## dimitris

φιλε orisibios συμφωνω οτι για καποιους και το λεπτο εχει σημασια, αλλα τουλαχιστον για το λιμανι του Πειραια αλλος ενα σημαντικος παραγοντας που παιζει ρολο και δεν το γνωριζει ή θελει να μην το γνωριζει ο επιβατης ειναι και το traffic που εχει το λιμανι δηλαδη την κινηση των πλοιων και με ποια σειρα θα μπουν μεσα που μπορει ενα βαπορι να φτασει στην μπουκα και να περιμενει αρκετη ωρα μεχρι να του δωθει η αδεια να περασει μεσα λογο κανονισμων ασφαλειας κτλ.
Βεβαια σε καποιες συζητησεις που ετυχε να εχω με καποιους που γνωριζουν πολυ καλυτερα το θεμα το πως λειτουργει το Πειραιας traffic τον τελευταιο καιρο και σε αυτο το θεμα εχει γινει πολυ καλη δουλεια και οι ανθρωποι αυτοι προσπαθουν να δινουν την καλυτερη λυση να γινονται γρηγορα οι αφιξο-αναχωρησεις και με ασφαλεια!

----------


## orisibios

> φιλε orisibios συμφωνω οτι για καποιους και το λεπτο εχει σημασια, αλλα τουλαχιστον για το λιμανι του Πειραια αλλος ενα σημαντικος παραγοντας που παιζει ρολο και δεν το γνωριζει ή θελει να μην το γνωριζει ο επιβατης ειναι και το traffic που εχει το λιμανι δηλαδη την κινηση των πλοιων και με ποια σειρα θα μπουν μεσα που μπορει ενα βαπορι να φτασει στην μπουκα και να περιμενει αρκετη ωρα μεχρι να του δωθει η αδεια να περασει μεσα λογο κανονισμων ασφαλειας κτλ.
> Βεβαια σε καποιες συζητησεις που ετυχε να εχω με καποιους που γνωριζουν πολυ καλυτερα το θεμα το πως λειτουργει το Πειραιας traffic τον τελευταιο καιρο και σε αυτο το θεμα εχει γινει πολυ καλη δουλεια και οι ανθρωποι αυτοι προσπαθουν να δινουν την καλυτερη λυση να γινονται γρηγορα οι αφιξο-αναχωρησεις και με ασφαλεια!


Το χω παρατηρησει και αυτο.Δεν εχουμε πια αυτες τις αναμονες στη μπουκα που ειχαμε παλια.Σχεδον παντα μπαινει κατευθειαν.
Αν καποιος ξερει μπορει να μας  πει ποια ειναι η ωρα αιχμης το πρωι στις αφιξο-αναχωρισεις?Πιστευω οτι οσο πιο νωρις φτανει το πλοιο μειωνεται και η πιθανοτητα να μεινει ακινητο στη μπουκα και να περιμενει.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το χω παρατηρησει και αυτο.Δεν εχουμε πια αυτες τις αναμονες στη μπουκα που ειχαμε παλια.Σχεδον παντα μπαινει κατευθειαν.
> Αν καποιος ξερει μπορει να μας  πει ποια ειναι η ωρα αιχμης το πρωι στις αφιξο-αναχωρισεις?Πιστευω οτι οσο πιο νωρις φτανει το πλοιο μειωνεται και η πιθανοτητα να μεινει ακινητο στη μπουκα και να περιμενει.


Μα η ώρα που έρχονται τα Κρητικά!! Απο τις 5 έως τις 7 είναι η περισσότερη κίνηση και στις 18 έως τις 19 το απόγευμα που έχουμε συνεχόμενες αναχωρήσεις και όποιο πλοίο θέλει να μπει θα περιμένει πολύ.....και εγώ πιστεύω άλλωστε ότι το Έλυρος πηγαίνει γρήγορα για να προλάβει τα υπόλοιπα πλοία!! :Wink:

----------


## vageliss23

Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται τζάμπα σπατάλη καυσίμου. Συνήθως όταν επιστρέφω από Κρήτη πηγαίνω κατευθείαν δουλειά, οπότε και 06:20 να δέσει, το πολύ 07:30 ειμαι στο γραφείο.

Αντιθέτως, αν ξυπνήσω 04:40 είτε θα παω δουλειά αξημέρωτα και θα είμαι σαν το ζόμπι, είτε απλά θα παω σπίτι, να κάτσω 20 λεπτά και να ξαναφύγω μετά.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μεταφέρω εδώ την συζήτηση για το Superfast γιατί βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος.

Μιλτιάδη δεν νομίζω να σπάσει το μονοπώλιο της ΑΝΕΚ μιας και του έχω ικανούς τους χανιώτες να "ταξιδεύουν" με τις λαμαρίνες του Λατώ για τα επόμενα 30 χρόνια. Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν έχω κάτι με τους Χανιώτες αλλά τους είχαν φέρει μερικά από τα καλύτερα σκαριά της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας (Blue Star, Nissos, Αριάδνη) και ιδού οι προτιμήσεις τους... Τέλος πάντων...

Τώρα αν θα έρθει το πλοίο στα Χανιά δεν με αφορά καθώς μένω στο Ρέθυμνο. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει στο τέλος ! Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή...
Όσο για καινούριο πλοίο από την μαμά ΑΝΕΚ μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα... Με 125.000.000 εκατομμύρια ευρώ... Δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να το σχολιάσω...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μεταφέρω εδώ την συζήτηση για το Superfast γιατί βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος.
> 
> Μιλτιάδη δεν νομίζω να σπάσει το μονοπώλιο της ΑΝΕΚ μιας και του έχω ικανούς τους χανιώτες να "ταξιδεύουν" με τις λαμαρίνες του Λατώ για τα επόμενα 30 χρόνια. Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν έχω κάτι με τους Χανιώτες αλλά τους είχαν φέρει μερικά από τα καλύτερα σκαριά της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας (Blue Star, Nissos, Αριάδνη) και ιδού οι προτιμήσεις τους... Τέλος πάντων...
> 
> Τώρα αν θα έρθει το πλοίο στα Χανιά δεν με αφορά καθώς μένω στο Ρέθυμνο. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει στο τέλος ! Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή...
> Όσο για καινούριο πλοίο από την μαμά ΑΝΕΚ μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα... Με 125.000.000 εκατομμύρια ευρώ... Δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να το σχολιάσω...


 συμφωνω με ολα οσα ειπες παραπανω!ειδικα με το δευτερο σκελος του μυνηματος.οσο για τις προτιμησεις των χανιωτων,επειδη θυμαμαι καλα εκεινες τις περιοδους εχω να πω οτι τα αλλα καραβια ειχαν καθε βραδυ πιο πολλους επιβατες απο την ΑΝΕΚ.οχι ομως και φορτηγα :Wink: ειδικα για το μπλου σταρ που γνωριζω καποια ατομα απο την εταιρεια μου το ειχαν πει αυτολεξι οτι αυτος ηταν ο λογος που αποχωρησαν.μετα με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ειχαμε μια απ τα ιδια+το ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ οποτε..παντως δεν ισχυει απολυτα το οτι προτιμηθηκαν ΛΑΤΩ-ΛΙΣΣΟΣ!ηταν τακτικη τους να φερνουν τα καλα καραβια μεχρι να φυγουν οι ανταγωνιστες και μετα παλι ΛΙΣΣΟΣ..αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που παρα πολλοι στα χανια-αναμεσα τους κα εγω-μολις ακουνε για ΛΙΣΣΟΣ βγαζουν σπυρακια.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): οχι πως το ΛΑΤΩ παει πισω βεβαια,αλλα τουλαχιστον τωρα εχουμε κ ενα ΕΛΥΡΟΣ για να παρηγοριομαστε.

----------


## vageliss23

Μην ξεχνάτε κάποιους παράγοντες που μπορεί αυτή τη φορά να καταστήσουν το εγχείρημα πετυχημένο:

1) Είναι η πρώτη φορά που κατεβαίνει τόσο καλό καράβι. Το SF 11 είναι καλύτερο και από το Blue star, και το Αριάδνη
2) Η παρουσία της Attica στο Ηράκλειο είναι απτή απόδειξη ότι η εταιρεία "ήρθε για να μείνει"
3) H μεγάλη ρευστότητα της εταιρείας την καθιστά ικανή να "αγοράσει χρόνο"

----------


## agnostos

Μα μην ξεχναμε οτι ολα ειναι θεμα πολιτικης...
Ποιος ο λογος σε ενα πλοιο που κανει νυχτερινο να φτασει στο λιμανι πριν τις 5-6 ωρα? Ουτε να κοιμη8ει δεν εχει προλαβει ο επιβατης αλλα ουτε και οι συγκοινωνιες εχουν 3εκινησει καλα καλα... Απο την αλλη θα μου πειτε ας αναχωρουσε αργοτερα-ναι αλλα το εστιατοριο ποτε 8α δουλεψει?
Καποιος ειπε πως οσο λιγοτερες ωρες ταξιδι τοσο καλυτερα. Λοιπον οποιος βιαζεται περνει αεροπλανο :Wink: ... Δεν ειναι ουτε οικονομικο ουτε και πρακτικο (κυριως) ενα γρηγορο νυκτερινο. Τρανο παραδειγμα το οτι το Elyros εχει μεγιστη υπηρεσιακη 24+ και το ARIADNE 25+ αλλα μεχρι 21 πηγαιναν... Το ημερισιο παλι θελει το κατι παραπανω απο ταχυτητα, αλλα νομιζω πλεον το χει...
Μεση λυση ειναι ενα Highspeed (που πλεον εχει η ΑΝΕΚ) αλλα δεν μπαινει για πολλους λογους. Οσο για καινουριο πλοιο, με τα 125000000ε πλεον δεν χρειαζεται... Εχει εμεσα παρει 10 συμβατικα και 11 ταχυπλοα!!!
Οσο για την επιτυχια του SF, με την ταχυτητα (καταναλωση) που (θεωρητικα) θα εχει και με ενα δεδομενα αδειο γκαραζ μαλλον δεν βγαινει. Αν μεινει θα ειναι μονο για επειδηξη ισχυος και λογο ρευστοτητας που λεει και ο φιλος vageliss23. Αλλα κατι τετοιο δεν την συμφερει,οπως ειδαμε και προπερσυ με την αντιστοιχη κινηση της ΑΝΕΚ με το Olympic Champion

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μα μην ξεχναμε οτι ολα ειναι θεμα πολιτικης...
> Ποιος ο λογος σε ενα πλοιο που κανει νυχτερινο να φτασει στο λιμανι πριν τις 5-6 ωρα? Ουτε να κοιμη8ει δεν εχει προλαβει ο επιβατης αλλα ουτε και οι συγκοινωνιες εχουν 3εκινησει καλα καλα... Απο την αλλη θα μου πειτε ας αναχωρουσε αργοτερα-ναι αλλα το εστιατοριο ποτε 8α δουλεψει?
> Καποιος ειπε πως οσο λιγοτερες ωρες ταξιδι τοσο καλυτερα. Λοιπον οποιος βιαζεται περνει αεροπλανο... Δεν ειναι ουτε οικονομικο ουτε και πρακτικο (κυριως) ενα γρηγορο νυκτερινο. Τρανο παραδειγμα το οτι το Elyros εχει μεγιστη υπηρεσιακη 24+ και το ARIADNE 25+ αλλα μεχρι 21 πηγαιναν... Το ημερισιο παλι θελει το κατι παραπανω απο ταχυτητα, αλλα νομιζω πλεον το χει...
> Μεση λυση ειναι ενα Highspeed (που πλεον εχει η ΑΝΕΚ) αλλα δεν μπαινει για πολλους λογους. Οσο για καινουριο πλοιο, με τα 125000000ε πλεον δεν χρειαζεται... Εχει εμεσα παρει 10 συμβατικα και 11 ταχυπλοα!!!


 δεν ξερω απο που να πρωτοαρχισω.. :Wink: ενα πρωτο συμπερασμα που εβγαλα ειναι οτι δεν σου αρεσει η ωρα αφιξης του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.ωραια λοιπον ας εισηγηθουμε τοτε να επιστρεψει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη γραμμη!!δευτερον,αν το πλοιο εφευγε 22.00 δηλαδη δεν θα δουλευε το εστιατορειο?? :Confused: ουτως η αλλως μεχρι 23.30 ειναι ανοικτο..τριτον,απο αυτα τα πλοια που πηρε τωρα η ΑΝΕΚ ποιο πιστευεις οτι ειναι καταλληλο να ερθει?να σου πω εγω..το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.αλλα θα ερθει?οχι κυριοι αν ειχαν σκοπο να το βαλουν μονιμα τωρα δεν θα ειχαν το ΛΑΤΩ ουτε θα το ναυλωναν.και μη μου πειτε για ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ γιατι ειναι αρκετα μικρο για να σηκωσει ολο το βαρος..αν ειχε η ΑΝΕΚ σκοπο να αναβαθμισει ουσιαστικα τη γραμμη θα το εκανε!απλα απο την στιγμη που ''παιζει''μονη της ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ!!!

----------


## agnostos

> δεν ξερω απο που να πρωτοαρχισω..ενα πρωτο συμπερασμα που εβγαλα ειναι οτι δεν σου αρεσει η ωρα αφιξης του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.ωραια λοιπον ας εισηγηθουμε τοτε να επιστρεψει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη γραμμη!!δευτερον,αν το πλοιο εφευγε 22.00 δηλαδη δεν θα δουλευε το εστιατορειο??ουτως η αλλως μεχρι 23.30 ειναι ανοικτο..τριτον,απο αυτα τα πλοια που πηρε τωρα η ΑΝΕΚ ποιο πιστευεις οτι ειναι καταλληλο να ερθει?να σου πω εγω..το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.αλλα θα ερθει?οχι κυριοι αν ειχαν σκοπο να το βαλουν μονιμα τωρα δεν θα ειχαν το ΛΑΤΩ ουτε θα το ναυλωναν.και μη μου πειτε για ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ γιατι ειναι αρκετα μικρο για να σηκωσει ολο το βαρος..αν ειχε η ΑΝΕΚ σκοπο να αναβαθμισει ουσιαστικα τη γραμμη θα το εκανε!απλα απο την στιγμη που ''παιζει''μονη της ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ!!!


Εγω δεν διαμαρτηρηθηκα ποτε για την ωρα αφιξης του elyros ουτε και ειπα οτι το ταξιδι θα πρεπει να ειναι κρουαζιερα 25 ωρων :Wink: ...
Απλα τα πραγματα θα πρεπει να τα βλεπουμε και λιγο πιο ρεαλιστικα και σφαιρικα. Το ιδανικο λοιπον για τον πελατη-επιβατη θα ηταν να πληρωνει 1ε και να τον διακτινιζει απο τον πειραια στα χανια σε 30 δευτερα  :Razz: !!!
Αν το δουμε τωρα πιο ρεαλιστικα πιστευω οτι το διδυμο ariadne-elyros ειναι ιδανικο...και αποτελει αναβαθμιση στη γραμμη. Το lissos ηδη εχει φυγει εδω και καιρο (και σε λιγο και απο την εταιρια) και το lato σε κανενα χρονο προς τα κει θα παει...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εγω δεν διαμαρτηρηθηκα ποτε για την ωρα αφιξης του elyros ουτε και ειπα οτι το ταξιδι θα πρεπει να ειναι κρουαζιερα 25 ωρων...
> Απλα τα πραγματα θα πρεπει να τα βλεπουμε και λιγο πιο ρεαλιστικα και σφαιρικα. Το ιδανικο λοιπον για τον πελατη-επιβατη θα ηταν να πληρωνει 1ε και να τον διακτινιζει απο τον πειραια στα χανια σε 30 δευτερα !!!
> Αν το δουμε τωρα πιο ρεαλιστικα πιστευω οτι το διδυμο ariadne-elyros ειναι ιδανικο...και αποτελει αναβαθμιση στη γραμμη. Το lissos ηδη εχει φυγει εδω και καιρο (και σε λιγο και απο την εταιρια) και το lato σε κανενα χρονο προς τα κει θα παει...


Λοιπόν κύριοι.......Για σκεφτείτε Αριάδνη-Έλυρος μαζί σε 9ωρα βραδυνά δρομολόγια......Για σκεφτειτε και Λατώ-Λισσός σε 9ωρα βραδυνά δρομολόγια.....
Έστω ότι έχουμε εμείς την επιλογή να διαλέξουμε τα πλοία.....Σαφώς θα διαλέξουμε Αριάδνη-Έλυρος....όμως ξέρουμε ότι έχουμε δύο επιλογές που το κοινό σημείο είναι η διάρκεια ταξιδιού, και η διαφορά οι δυνατότητες του πλοίου.....Θα δεχτούμε να έχουμε τόσες ώρες ταξίδι με τόσο γρήγορα καράβια?? Θα μου πεις, έχουν και μία διαφορά παροχής υπηρεσιών, το οποίο είναι άκρως λογικό!! Και οι περισσότεροι ξέρουν ότι έχουν αυτή την διαφορά ταχύτητας.....δεν θα διαμαρτυρυθούν?? Δεν είναι πρόκληση να βάζεις δύο τέτοια πλοία σε τέτοιες ώρες?? Πότε θα ξυπνήσουν κύριοι?? Όταν έρθει ένα άλλο πλοίο, *αντάξιας* μεταφορικής ικανότητας, όπου δεν θα υπάρχει το πρόβλημα "δεν έχιε χώρο για φορτηγά", "δεν έχει πολλές καμπίνες" και όλα αυτά που λέγαμε για τα προηγούμενα πλοία........Τότε μόνο θα ταιριάξει ο συνδυασμός Αριάδνη-Έλυρος :Wink: !!!

----------


## orisibios

Το θεμα παιδια ειναι να μειωθουν καπως οι ωρες ταξιδιου. 
Ο αλλος στο Ηρακλειο εχει να διαλεξει μεταξυ 3 πλοιων και ειδικα τωρα με τα ημερησια εχει και επιλογες αν θα παει σε 9, σε 6,5 ή σε 5+3/4 ωρες στον προορισμο του.
Στα Χανια πρεπει να κυνηγας το Ελυρος για να φτασεις λιγο νωριτερα αν εχεις τετοια αναγκη.
Σουπερφαστ και παλι σουπερφαστ!! :Very Happy:

----------


## profitis

> Λοιπόν κύριοι.......Για σκεφτείτε Αριάδνη-Έλυρος μαζί σε 9ωρα βραδυνά δρομολόγια......Για σκεφτειτε και Λατώ-Λισσός σε 9ωρα βραδυνά δρομολόγια.....
> Έστω ότι έχουμε εμείς την επιλογή να διαλέξουμε τα πλοία.....Σαφώς θα διαλέξουμε Αριάδνη-Έλυρος....όμως ξέρουμε ότι έχουμε δύο επιλογές που το κοινό σημείο είναι η διάρκεια ταξιδιού, και η διαφορά οι δυνατότητες του πλοίου.....Θα δεχτούμε να έχουμε τόσες ώρες ταξίδι με τόσο γρήγορα καράβια?? Θα μου πεις, έχουν και μία διαφορά παροχής υπηρεσιών, το οποίο είναι άκρως λογικό!! Και οι περισσότεροι ξέρουν ότι έχουν αυτή την διαφορά ταχύτητας.....δεν θα διαμαρτυρυθούν?? Δεν είναι πρόκληση να βάζεις δύο τέτοια πλοία σε τέτοιες ώρες?? Πότε θα ξυπνήσουν κύριοι?? Όταν έρθει ένα άλλο πλοίο, *αντάξιας* μεταφορικής ικανότητας, όπου δεν θα υπάρχει το πρόβλημα "δεν έχιε χώρο για φορτηγά", "δεν έχει πολλές καμπίνες" και όλα αυτά που λέγαμε για τα προηγούμενα πλοία........Τότε μόνο θα ταιριάξει ο συνδυασμός Αριάδνη-Έλυρος!!!


Πάντως ακόμη και στο κλασσικο "9ώρο" να βάλουνε το Αριαδνη-Ελυρος είναι πολυ καλύτερα αφου ήδη τώρα το Ελυρος το κανει ελαφρα πιο γρήγορα το δρομολόγιο (φευγει 9:10-9:20 και φτάνει περιπου στις 5:00) και μπορει να καταπίνει άνετα καθυστερήσεις που ειδικα τώρα το καλοκαιρι με τον πολυ κόσμο ειναι συνηθισμένες. Ομοιως το Αριάδνη με τα 25+ μίλια του θα εχει αυτη την δυνατότητα. Αν ήταν το Λισσός, ή ακομη και το ΛΑΤΩ τώρα οριακα ανταπεξέρχεται στο 9.00-5.30, με μια καθυστέρηση ή με μια κακοκαιρία, 7.30-8.00 το πρωι θα φτάναμε Πειραιά. Τις περισσότερες φορες που ειχα ταξιδέψει με ΑΝΕΚ_ πριν_ερθει το Νησος και το Αριαδνη είχαμε καταλήξει να κατεβαινουμε 6..30-7.00 + (μια φορα ειχε 3ωρη καθυστερηση οπότε ειχαμε φτασει πειραια στις 8.30 +, αλλη φορά πάλι στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος ειχανε ανοιξει μια μικρη πορτούλα απο τις σκάλες στο γκαραζ για 2500 κόσμο ). Για κάποιον που ειναι ολο το βραδυ ξύπνιος ή έχει κοιμηθει σχετικα λιγο ειναι πολυ κουραστικό αφου δεν έχουμε ολη την δυνατότητα της καμπίνας.

Και στη τελικη προτιμώ να δώσω οτι θα εδινα για καμπίνα και κατι παραπάνω αν τύχει να υπαρχει κανα αεροπορικό (50-60 ¤) και όχι να τα δώσω στην ΑΝΕΚ που θυμήθηκε να κατεβασει καλο πλοιο μόνο οταν ήρθε ο ανταγωνισμός στα Χανιά και που τώρα έχει στήσει ενα υπέροχο καρτελ στο Αιγαίο. Ειδικά κάποιες τιμες της, 70 ¤ η δίκλινη λες και ειναι ξενοδοχείο 4 αστέρων, είναι απαράδακτες. Το μοναδικο καλο που έμεινε τελικά απο την κόντρα τότε ήταν οτι για καποιον καιρο τα εισητήρια ηταν απιστευτα φθηνα και επιπλέον αναγκαστηκε η ΑΝΕΚ να εκσυγχρονιστει καπως με το Έλυρος που οντως ειναι πανεμορφο και  σχετικα βολικο με το 8ώρο που κάνει.

----------


## aeroplanos

Σε όλα αυτα έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Σίγουρο κατ'εμε είναι οτι η ΑΝΕΚ, οταν η SF δρομολογησει το ΧΙΙ, θα φερει το Αριαδνη να το διπλώσει με το Ελυρος...Για μενα ομως το πλεονεκτημα της γραμμης θα ειναι τα ημερησια δρομολογια του ΧΙΙ. Με ταχυτητα 28.5, οι δυο Ιάπωνες (ακομα και το Χιος και Μυκονος) θα εχουν σαφεστατο προβλημα.

Νομιζω επισης οτι ειναι τεραστια ευκαιρια της SF να κατεβασει *τωρα* το ΧΙΙ, οπως λενε καποιες πληροφοριες (αν και κομματακι δυσκολο), οχι μονο για λόγους καθαρα οικονομικους: μεριδιο αγορας-καλοκαιρινη σαιζον-περισσοτερα εισιτηρια & κερδη, αλλα κυρίως για λόγους μαρκετινγκ και εικόνας της εταιριας στην δυσκολη αγορα των Χανιων...δεδομενου οτι η ομορφη Αριαδνη σεργιανιζει στο Αλγερι...

----------


## nikosdet

> Σε όλα αυτα έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. Σίγουρο κατ'εμε είναι οτι η ΑΝΕΚ, οταν η SF δρομολογησει το ΧΙΙ, θα φερει το Αριαδνη να το διπλώσει με το Ελυρος...Για μενα ομως το πλεονεκτημα της γραμμης θα ειναι τα ημερησια δρομολογια του ΧΙΙ. Με ταχυτητα 28.5, οι δυο Ιάπωνες (ακομα και το Χιος και Μυκονος) θα εχουν σαφεστατο προβλημα.
> 
> Νομιζω επισης οτι ειναι τεραστια ευκαιρια της SF να κατεβασει *τωρα* το ΧΙΙ, οπως λενε καποιες πληροφοριες (αν και κομματακι δυσκολο), οχι μονο για λόγους καθαρα οικονομικους: μεριδιο αγορας-καλοκαιρινη σαιζον-περισσοτερα εισιτηρια & κερδη, αλλα κυρίως για λόγους μαρκετινγκ και εικόνας της εταιριας στην δυσκολη αγορα των Χανιων...δεδομενου οτι η ομορφη Αριαδνη σεργιανιζει στο Αλγερι...


Μία διόρθωση. Φημολογείται ότι θα κατέβει το ΧΙ που είναι τώρα στην Ανδριατική, το ΧΙΙ είναι το αδερφάκι του που είναι ήδη στο Ηράκλειο.
Αναφορικά με το 2ο, η ΣΦ δεν μπορεί να φέρει από τώρα το ΧΙ στα Χανιά γιατί δεν έχει παραλάβει ακόμη το ΣΦ 2 που θα "απελευθερώσει" το ΧΙ. Αυτό θα γίνει κάπου τον Αύγουστο λογικά, οπότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μιλάμε για Σεπτέμβρη. Η ΣΦ δεν μπορεί να αφήσει την Ανδριατική με -1 πλοίο για να ρισκάρει απλώς 1-2 μήνες νωρίτερα. Γιατί Χανιά είναι αυτά  :Very Happy: 
(πλάκα κάνω φίλοι μου Χανιώτες, κι εγώ εξάλλου γι'αυτό χρησιμοποιώ φανατικά Μινωικές, παρότι πλέον ανήκουν στον Ιταλό - αλλά και πάλι η συμπεριφορά της ΑΝΕΚ είναι άθλια στους σταθερούς της πελάτες και (πρώην) μετόχους!)
Το πλοίο θα είχε κόσμο (όσοι πάνε διακοπές δεν έχουν το τοπικιστικό), αλλά φορτηγά; Οπότε η ΣΦ όταν κάνει την κίνηση δε θα σου πέσει με τα μούτρα στο ρίσκο, θα προσπαθήσει να το μετριάσει πρώτα.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μία διόρθωση. Φημολογείται ότι θα κατέβει το ΧΙ που είναι τώρα στην Ανδριατική, το ΧΙΙ είναι το αδερφάκι του που είναι ήδη στο Ηράκλειο.
> Αναφορικά με το 2ο, η ΣΦ δεν μπορεί να φέρει από τώρα το ΧΙ στα Χανιά γιατί δεν έχει παραλάβει ακόμη το ΣΦ 2 που θα "απελευθερώσει" το ΧΙ. Αυτό θα γίνει κάπου τον Αύγουστο λογικά, οπότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μιλάμε για Σεπτέμβρη. Η ΣΦ δεν μπορεί να αφήσει την Ανδριατική με -1 πλοίο για να ρισκάρει απλώς 1-2 μήνες νωρίτερα. Γιατί Χανιά είναι αυτά 
> (πλάκα κάνω φίλοι μου Χανιώτες, κι εγώ εξάλλου γι'αυτό χρησιμοποιώ φανατικά Μινωικές, παρότι πλέον ανήκουν στον Ιταλό - αλλά και πάλι η συμπεριφορά της ΑΝΕΚ είναι άθλια στους σταθερούς της πελάτες και (πρώην) μετόχους!)
> Το πλοίο θα είχε κόσμο (όσοι πάνε διακοπές δεν έχουν το τοπικιστικό), αλλά φορτηγά; Οπότε η ΣΦ όταν κάνει την κίνηση δε θα σου πέσει με τα μούτρα στο ρίσκο, θα προσπαθήσει να το μετριάσει πρώτα.


Πρώτον...εξηγήθηκε τις προηγούμενες ημέρες ότι αν κοπει το βραδυνό για Ανγκώνα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς κίνηση δεν έχει....
Δεύτερον να τονίσω την έντονη επισκεψιμότητα στα Χανιά....μέχρι τα μέσα Ιουλίου δεν υπάρχει κρέββατι στα βραδυνά δρομολόγια!!!! Αφού έψαχνα μία λουξ καμπίνα για να φύγουν δύο νεόνυμφοι σήμερα και τους στέλνω από Ηράκλειο με το 12......Στα ημερήσια τα πράγματα λίγο καλύτερα....με το ζόρι θα βρεις κατάστρωμα, αλλά υπάρχουν *λίγες* καμπίνες.....τελικά ο τουρισμός φέτος χτυπάει στα Χανιά.....γεμάτα πάνε, γεμάτα έρχονται.....
Χρειάζεται άλλο ένα πλοίο κύριοι!!! Δεν μας φτάνουν τα δρομολόγια!!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## aeroplanos

Το θεμα με το SF 2 δεν το εχω καταλαβει. Λογικα το 2 θα απελευθερωσει το Horizon στην γραμμη του Bari. ΜΕ δεδομενο οτι το Horizon ουτε για πλακα δεν μπαινει στην Ανκωνα, το κατεβεσμα του 11 (σορρυ για το λαθος παραπανω) στα Χανια αυτοματα θα σημανει μια mini απεμπλοκη της εταιριας απο την γραμμη της Ανκωνα που δεν εχει να κανει με το αν και ποτε θα ερθει το 2.




> .....τελικά ο τουρισμός φέτος χτυπάει στα Χανιά.....γεμάτα πάνε, γεμάτα έρχονται.....
> Χρειάζεται άλλο ένα πλοίο κύριοι!!! Δεν μας φτάνουν τα δρομολόγια!!!!!


Aν και λογικα κατι ξερουν οι ειδημονες της Αττικα, θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ μεγαλη χαμενη ευκαιρια το γεγονος οτι δεν το κατεβαζουνε τωρα (Παντα με την Αριαδνη στο Αλγερι)

----------


## nikosdet

> Πρώτον...εξηγήθηκε τις προηγούμενες ημέρες ότι αν κοπει το βραδυνό για Ανγκώνα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς κίνηση δεν έχει....
> Δεύτερον να τονίσω την έντονη επισκεψιμότητα στα Χανιά....μέχρι τα μέσα Ιουλίου δεν υπάρχει κρέββατι στα βραδυνά δρομολόγια!!!! Αφού έψαχνα μία λουξ καμπίνα για να φύγουν δύο νεόνυμφοι σήμερα και τους στέλνω από Ηράκλειο με το 12......Στα ημερήσια τα πράγματα λίγο καλύτερα....με το ζόρι θα βρεις κατάστρωμα, αλλά υπάρχουν *λίγες* καμπίνες.....τελικά ο τουρισμός φέτος χτυπάει στα Χανιά.....γεμάτα πάνε, γεμάτα έρχονται.....
> Χρειάζεται άλλο ένα πλοίο κύριοι!!! Δεν μας φτάνουν τα δρομολόγια!!!!!


Δεν το είχα δει αυτό που ανέφερες, αν και προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να έχω πληροφόρηση για το τι ισχύει και είμαι επιφυλακτικός!
Πάντως για 2ο πλοίο στα Χανιά -αν και προσωπικά ούτε έχω ούτε πρόκειται να ταξιδέξω από Χανιά- εννοείται ότι πρέπει να μπεί κι άλλο πλοίο! Αυτοί που διαφωνούν είναι απλώς κολλημένοι στην ΑΝΕΚ! Γι'αυτό άλλωστε κράζω την ΑΝΕΚ που μόνο τότε θα θυμηθεί να κάνει κάτι με τα πλοία της στη γραμμή! Κι όντως το Έλυρος σε πιθανό συνδυασμό με Αριάδνη είναι αναβάθμιση για τη γραμμή, αλλά αρκεί; Όταν μπορείς να κάνεις το ταξίδει με καλύτερη ποιότητα ή/και ταχύτητα; Κι αν δεν είχε κατέβει παλαιότερα ανταγωνιστής στα Χανιά -παρότι έφυγε- δε νομίζω η ΑΝΕΚ να είχε καν το Έλυρος σήμερα εκεί! Απλά έχει φάει τόσο κράξιμο που είναι το ελάχιστο που πρέπει να κάνει αφενός για την ίδια τη γραμμή που δεν της αξίζουν τα πλοία που έστελνε η ΑΝΕΚ κι αφετέρου για να τιμήσει τα Χανιά με ό,τι αυτά σημαίνουν για την εταιρεία! Έχει τους πιο πιστούς πελάτες και τους θυμάται μόνο μπροστά στον "κίνδυνο"!

Σήμερα το Ηράκλειο έχει 3 πλοία καθημερινώς (τα 2 είναι και τα καλύτερα της Ελλάδας!), τις μισές μέρες φτάνουν τα 4 και σε λίγες μέρες θα γίνουν σχεδόν καθημερινά 4 με τα ημερήσια των Μινωικών! Και δεν έχω καν υπολογίσει τα λίγα για φέτος ημερήσια της ΑΝΕΚ και τυχόν επιπλέον δρομολόγια της ΣΦ! Είναι εμφανές ότι στα Χανιά χωράει άνετα και 2ο πλοίο και γρήγορα! :-)

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δεν το είχα δει αυτό που ανέφερες, αν και προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να έχω πληροφόρηση για το τι ισχύει και είμαι επιφυλακτικός!
> Πάντως για 2ο πλοίο στα Χανιά -αν και προσωπικά ούτε έχω ούτε πρόκειται να ταξιδέξω από Χανιά- εννοείται ότι πρέπει να μπεί κι άλλο πλοίο! Αυτοί που διαφωνούν είναι απλώς κολλημένοι στην ΑΝΕΚ! Γι'αυτό άλλωστε κράζω την ΑΝΕΚ που μόνο τότε θα θυμηθεί να κάνει κάτι με τα πλοία της στη γραμμή! Κι όντως το Έλυρος σε πιθανό συνδυασμό με Αριάδνη είναι αναβάθμιση για τη γραμμή, αλλά αρκεί; Όταν μπορείς να κάνεις το ταξίδει με καλύτερη ποιότητα ή/και ταχύτητα; Κι αν δεν είχε κατέβει παλαιότερα ανταγωνιστής στα Χανιά -παρότι έφυγε- δε νομίζω η ΑΝΕΚ να είχε καν το Έλυρος σήμερα εκεί! Απλά έχει φάει τόσο κράξιμο που είναι το ελάχιστο που πρέπει να κάνει αφενός για την ίδια τη γραμμή που δεν της αξίζουν τα πλοία που έστελνε η ΑΝΕΚ κι αφετέρου για να τιμήσει τα Χανιά με ό,τι αυτά σημαίνουν για την εταιρεία! Έχει τους πιο πιστούς πελάτες και τους θυμάται μόνο μπροστά στον "κίνδυνο"!
> 
> Σήμερα το Ηράκλειο έχει 3 πλοία καθημερινώς (τα 2 είναι και τα καλύτερα της Ελλάδας!), τις μισές μέρες φτάνουν τα 4 και σε λίγες μέρες θα γίνουν σχεδόν καθημερινά 4 με τα ημερήσια των Μινωικών! Και δεν έχω καν υπολογίσει τα λίγα για φέτος ημερήσια της ΑΝΕΚ και τυχόν επιπλέον δρομολόγια της ΣΦ! Είναι εμφανές ότι στα Χανιά χωράει άνετα και 2ο πλοίο και γρήγορα! :-)


Είμαστε απόλυτα σύμφωνοι!!!!!! Το 11 αν είναι να μπει, πρέπει να μπει τώρα...ε όχι και αύριο αλλά μέχρι τον Αύγουστο θα πρεπε να δρομολογηθεί.....Η κίνηση είναι μεγάλη στα Χανιά.....

----------


## nikosdet

> Το θεμα με το SF 2 δεν το εχω καταλαβει. Λογικα το 2 θα απελευθερωσει το Horizon στην γραμμη του Bari. ΜΕ δεδομενο οτι το Horizon ουτε για πλακα δεν μπαινει στην Ανκωνα, το κατεβεσμα του 11 (σορρυ για το λαθος παραπανω) στα Χανια αυτοματα θα σημανει μια mini απεμπλοκη της εταιριας απο την γραμμη της Ανκωνα που δεν εχει να κανει με το αν και ποτε θα ερθει το 2.


Φίλε δεν ξέρω ακριβώς το σκηνικό στην Ανδριατική για να πω σίγουρα.
Πάντως όπως και να'χει τα πράγματα υα αλλάξουν πάρα πολύ και του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή η κατάσταση θα είναι πολύ διαφορετικά τόσο στα Χανιά (που είναι το θέμα μας) και στον ελλαδικό χώρο όσο και στην Ανδριατική: έχουν βγει άλλωστε τόσες φήμες για τα πάρε δώσε γραμμών με πιθανές αποχωρήσεις εταιρειών κτλ που και οι μισές να βγούν πάλι τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ διαφορετικά! Εξάλλου για Ανκώνα που λες έχουν παραδεχθεί και οι 3 εταιρείες ότι 3 εταιρείες για τη γραμμή είναι υπερβολικά πολλές με τα σημερινά δεδομένα! Το θέμα είναι ποιος θα φύγει, πότε και τι θα κερδίσει από ενδεχόμενες άτυπες συμφωνίες για άλλες γραμμές/πλοία/μετοχές.
Τέσπα, σόρρυ για το ολίγον τι off-topic, το σταματάω εδώ.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ποτε προκειται περιπου δηλαδη το πλοιο να δρομολογηθει στα χανια??

----------


## DimitrisT

> ποτε προκειται περιπου δηλαδη το πλοιο να δρομολογηθει στα χανια??


Όταν παραδωθεί το superfast ii δηλαδή γύρω στο Σεπτέμβρη

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τελεια..πιστευω να το κανει αρκετα γρηγορα το δρομολογιο..δεδομενου οτι το bluestar εκανε 5 και 45  το superfast στο χαλαρο θα μπορει 5 κ15 με 5-30

----------


## ndimitr93

Μην βιάζεστε....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μην βιάζεστε....


 εμεις δεν βιαζομαστε καθολου..μηπως εσυ βιαζεσαι?:mrgreen:
το να κανει τη γραμμη σε 5ωρες και 15' ειναι λιγο απιθανο.το 5 και 30'-45' ειναι πιο λογικο φιλε highspeed.

----------


## diagoras

Πρωτον να μην το δενουμε σχοινι-κορδονι οτι θα κατεβει στα χανια(υπαρχει και το ηρακλειο που ειναι το αδερφο του)και δευτερον υπομονη,οτι και να γινει θα το μαθουμε οποτε ας μην βιαζομαστε :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν ειπα 5 και 15 , αλλα΄5 κ 15 - 5 κ 30..αν αναλογιστουμε οτι το bluestar έκανε 5 ωρες και 45 λεπτα με ταχυτητα 28 μεγιστη το superfast που τελικη έχει 31,25 που σημαινει οτι ανετα περναει τα 29+ μιλια,οπως άλλωστε κανει το 12 στο ηρακλειο τον τελευταιο καιρο που δινει απο 29 μεχρι 29,5   θα μπορεί να βγαζει το δρομολόγιο σε λιγοτερο απο 5 κ 30 .

----------


## MILTIADIS

> δεν ειπα 5 και 15 , αλλα΄5 κ 15 - 5 κ 30..αν αναλογιστουμε οτι το bluestar έκανε 5 ωρες και 45 λεπτα με ταχυτητα 28 μεγιστη το superfast που τελικη έχει 31,25 που σημαινει οτι ανετα περναει τα 29+ μιλια,οπως άλλωστε κανει το 12 στο ηρακλειο τον τελευταιο καιρο που δινει απο 29 μεχρι 29,5 θα μπορεί να βγαζει το δρομολόγιο σε λιγοτερο απο 5 κ 30 .


 σωστος συλλογισμος και πολυ λογικος,αλλα στο ηρακλειο υπαρχουν και τα παλατια που χτυπανε κ αυτα κατι 30αρια στα ημερησια και υπαρχει τρομερος ανταγωνισμος.ενω στα χανια...ΛΑΤΩ:mrgreen:μην νομιζεις τα σκεφτονται τα 100.000 ευρω καυσιμα που θελει ενα τετοιο highspeed πλοιο για να παει και να ρθει κρητη και δεν θα τα πεταξουν χωρις λογο.τα 28 πιστευω δεν θα τα περναει

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

το 12 πιστευω οτι θα το δουμε εν καιρω να πιανει και αυτο 30αρια γιατι μπορει...μην το ξεχναμε αυτο..εγω παλι πιστευω οτι επειδη θελουν να προσφερουν ενα καινοτομο προιον  στα χανια και να κανει γρηγορα ωστε να φανει και η διαφορα απο την ανεκ οταν καποτε εκανε 6μισαωρα κ εκεινη στα ημερισια οτι τα 28 θα τα περναει...και θα δινει και παραπανω..

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αν μπεί το ΧΙ στα Χανιά προβλέπω να κατέβει κι ένα εκ των Champion/Spirit  :Wink: 
Εκεί θα έχει show......

----------


## diagoras

Η Αδριατικη κατεβαινει στο Αιγαιο:-D.Παντως αν κατεβει ενα εκ των champion/spirit θα επαναληφθει το σκηνικο που ειχε γινει και με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μονο που εδω η μαχη θα ειναι ιση γιατι ολα στην ταχυτητα κρινονται.Τοτε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν μπορεσε το ΧΙ ομως μπορει ανετα

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Έτσι....αυτό πιστέυω κι εγω......

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παιδια το superfast το εχει σε ταχυτητα το champion

----------


## diagoras

Οχι οπως ειπες κ εσυ το XII εχει μεγιστη 31,κατι ενω το champion 32

----------


## diagoras

Το XI.Συγνωμη:-D

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ναι αυτο το ξερω αλλά η υπηρεσιακη που και τα δυο μπορουν να έχουν ειναι η ίδια γυρω στους 30 κομβους..το champion ποτε δεν το παταει τοσο παει με 27-28 αντιθετως to superfast το ανοιγει αρκετα 29+ και γτ οχι αμα τα βρει σκουρα θα παει και 30...

----------


## diagoras

Ομως το champion μπορει να παει και με 31+αλλα δεν χρειαζεται.Τωρα αν δρομολογηθει το XI πιθανοτερο ειναι να κατεβει για να το ανταγωνιστει οποτε τοτε θα χρειαστει να ανοιξει παραπανω και θα μπορει να το κανει ενω το XI οχι και τοσο.Για να ανταγωνιστει το champion σε ταχυτητα πρεπει να καψει πολλα καπακια(χωρις παρεξηγηση δεν υποστηριζω τον πρωταθλητη αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια).Λεω ομως ναα κλεισουμε εδω την συζητηση περι ταχυτητας και να περιμενουμε λιγο για να δουμε τι θα γινει γιατι οπως ειπα και πριν υπαρχει και το Ηρακλειο :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Παρατηρώ εδώ και ώρες ότι ασχολούμαστε με την γραμμή ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΑΝΙΑ... Ας μεταφερθεί απο τους moderators και να συνεχιστεί εκεί....... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Μεταφερθήκαμε λοιπόν παληκάρια και συνεχίζουμε εδώ.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αν με όλα αυτά που έχουν ειπωθεί κι εδώ καθώς και σε άλλα νύματα για το μεγάλο μπάμ.......αρχίζω να μπαίνω σε άλλες σκέψεις πλέον.......

----------


## orisibios

Και μενα μου περνανε σκεψεις οτι θα μεινουμε ως εχουμε,δεν θα κατεβει τιποτα....:mrgreen:

----------


## nikosdet

> Και μενα μου περνανε σκεψεις οτι θα μεινουμε ως εχουμε,δεν θα κατεβει τιποτα....:mrgreen:


axaxa ωραίο! Σε μια εποχή που όλο ακούγονται για αλλαγές το μπαμ λες να είναι να μην αλλάξει τίποτα;!  :Razz: 
Απλά μη θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι το ΧΙ θα κατέβει Χανιά γιατί όλοι, εκτός από τον διαγόρα που το επισημαίνει, κάπως έτσι μιλάμε!

----------


## diagoras

Επειδη το θεμα εχει ξεχαστει λιγο και επειδη ολο και περισσοτερα ακουγονται να ρωτησω δυο πραγματα τους χανιωτες ναυτιλωτες.Πρωτον,θα κατεβει τελικα το 11 χανια και δευτερον,αν κατεβει εχει ακουστει τιποτα για καποιο της ΑΝΕΚ να κατεβαινει απο Αδριατικη?

----------


## nikosdet

> Επειδη το θεμα εχει ξεχαστει λιγο και επειδη ολο και περισσοτερα ακουγονται να ρωτησω δυο πραγματα τους χανιωτες ναυτιλωτες.Πρωτον,θα κατεβει τελικα το 11 χανια και δευτερον,αν κατεβει εχει ακουστει τιποτα για καποιο της ΑΝΕΚ να κατεβαινει απο Αδριατικη?


Αν έχεις δει και σε άλλα θέματα στο φόρουμ, θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι η ΣΦ θα κατέβει Χανιά, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο το 11, ίσως να μετακομίσει το 12 μετά τα απογοητευτικά του αποτελέσματα στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου!
Το λογικότερο είναι πάντως να κατέβει το 11 στα Χανιά και να μείνει για την ώρα στο Ηράκλειο το 12.
Πάντως ως μη Χανιώτης, δε γνωρίζω αν έχει ακουστεί τίποτα για ποιο θα κατέβει! Αλλά δε νομίζω να ξέρει και κανείς... Σενάρια πολλά! Για μένα πάντως αν όσο καιρό επιστρέψει η Αριάδνη από Αλγερία (μέχρι να ξαναφύγει) θα είναι καλή λύση (είναι αυτό που έχω ακούσει και περισσότερο σα σενάριο) καθώς, παρότι σαν δίδυμο υστερούν (Έλυρος-Αριάδνη), είναι πολύ καλά πλοία για τη γραμμή και με τα ιδιαίτερα στοιχεία των Χανιωτών δε θα έχουν πρόβλημα!! Κυρίως που πλέον δε μιλάμε για καλοκαίρι ώστε οι τουρίστες (Έλληνες και ξένοι) να μην έχουν τίποτα το τοπικιστικό κτλ και να προτιμήσουν την ταχύτητα και το μέγεθος του κόκκινου.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Επειδη το θεμα εχει ξεχαστει λιγο και επειδη ολο και περισσοτερα ακουγονται να ρωτησω δυο πραγματα τους χανιωτες ναυτιλωτες.Πρωτον,θα κατεβει τελικα το 11 χανια και δευτερον,αν κατεβει εχει ακουστει τιποτα για καποιο της ΑΝΕΚ να κατεβαινει απο Αδριατικη?


φιλε διαγορα,για το πρωτο που ρωτας πιστευω οτι θα εχεις λαβει απαντηση τοσο απο αλλα θεματα του φορουμ,οσο και απο την απαντηση του nikosdet.για το δευτερο τωρα,ειναι παρα πολυ νωρις ακομα για να ακουστει το οτιδηποτε για τις κινησεις της ανεκ..ολα τα σεναρια παιζουν...απο το πιο λογικο,δηλαδη να ερθει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη σουδα(πραγμα που μεταξυ μας πιστευω οτι θα συμβει,εστω και προσωρινα,ακομα και στην σχεδον απιθανη περιπτωση που δεν ερθει σουπερφαστ)μεχρι στο να ξανακατεβει ο ολυμπιονικης!μην ξεχναμε οτι αλλη η αττικα που ειχε ερθει παλια στα χανια,αλλη η τωρινη..τωρα υπαρχουν μεγαλυτερες ''πλατες'' στον ομιλο..συνεπως,δεν θα εγκαταλειψει τοσο ευκολα..αρα και η ανεκ θα τα δωσει ολα για ολα.. :Wink: θα δουμε..οσο για το θεμα της κινησης,που θιχτηκε αλλου, ειναι μεγα λαθος να λεμε οτι δεν σηκωνει δευτερο καραβι η γραμμη...και δεν λεω για τον φλεβαρη π.χ.που η κινηση ειναι 1000 ατομα ημερισιως κατα μεσο ορο,αλλα για χριστουγεννα,πασχα,τριημερα,αργιες που για να βρεις εισιτηριο πρεπει να το κλεισεις βδομαδες πριν..ας μην μιλησω για τωρα το καλοκαιρι...πηγαινετε δειτε τις φωτογραφιες του νικου και των αλλων παιδιων απο το...υποβρυχιον ΕΛΥΡΟΣ!!:mrgreen:ειναι δυνατον με τετοια υπερφορτωση να μην χρειαζεται δευτερο :Confused: και συμφωνα με επισημα στοιχεια ενα 10% των επισκεπτων στα χανια φετος ηρθαν ακτοπλοιικως μεσω ηρακλειου!!!μαζι τους κι εγω.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): μαγικα χαρτακια τα εισιτηρια βλεπετε..

----------


## ndimitr93

> φιλε διαγορα,για το πρωτο που ρωτας πιστευω οτι θα εχεις λαβει απαντηση τοσο απο αλλα θεματα του φορουμ,οσο και απο την απαντηση του nikosdet.για το δευτερο τωρα,ειναι παρα πολυ νωρις ακομα για να ακουστει το οτιδηποτε για τις κινησεις της ανεκ..ολα τα σεναρια παιζουν...απο το πιο λογικο,δηλαδη να ερθει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη σουδα(πραγμα που μεταξυ μας πιστευω οτι θα συμβει,εστω και προσωρινα,ακομα και στην σχεδον απιθανη περιπτωση που δεν ερθει σουπερφαστ)μεχρι στο να ξανακατεβει ο ολυμπιονικης!μην ξεχναμε οτι αλλη η αττικα που ειχε ερθει παλια στα χανια,αλλη η τωρινη..τωρα υπαρχουν μεγαλυτερες ''πλατες'' στον ομιλο..συνεπως,δεν θα εγκαταλειψει τοσο ευκολα..αρα και η ανεκ θα τα δωσει ολα για ολα..θα δουμε..οσο για το θεμα της κινησης,που θιχτηκε αλλου, ειναι μεγα λαθος να λεμε οτι δεν σηκωνει δευτερο καραβι η γραμμη...και δεν λεω για τον φλεβαρη π.χ.που η κινηση ειναι 1000 ατομα ημερισιως κατα μεσο ορο,αλλα για χριστουγεννα,πασχα,τριημερα,αργιες που για να βρεις εισιτηριο πρεπει να το κλεισεις βδομαδες πριν..ας μην μιλησω για τωρα το καλοκαιρι...πηγαινετε δειτε τις φωτογραφιες του νικου και των αλλων παιδιων απο το...υποβρυχιον ΕΛΥΡΟΣ!!:mrgreen:ειναι δυνατον με τετοια υπερφορτωση να μην χρειαζεται δευτεροκαι συμφωνα με επισημα στοιχεια ενα 10% των επισκεπτων στα χανια φετος ηρθαν ακτοπλοιικως μεσω ηρακλειου!!!μαζι τους κι εγω..μαγικα χαρτακια τα εισιτηρια βλεπετε..


Μίλτο εκτός από τις φώτο με το υποβρύχιον ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, είχα βάλει και μερικά στατιστικά στοιχεία που δείχνουν ότι η γραμμή το θέλει και το σηκώνει το βαπόρι....πλέον μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν τρια πλοία ταυτόχρονα! Πρεπει να σπασει το μονοπωλιο αυτο της ΑΝΕΚ.....η κατάσταση έχει γίνει ανυπόφορη....

----------


## vageliss23

Νομίζω ότι από Απρίλη μέχρι Οκτώβρη εύκολα αντέχει και 3ο πλοιο η γραμμή. Τους χειμερινους μηνες το όποιο καράβι της γραμμής θα μπορεί ενδεχομένως να κάνει συντήρηση καθώς και τις σκάντζες στα καράβια των κερδοφόρων διαδρομών.

Θα μπορούσε π.χ να μπει το καράβι από το Νοέμβρη(ώστε να το μάθει ο κόσμος την περίοδο των γιορτών), και του χρόνου να φύγει τον Οκτώβρη για σκάντζες και δεξαμενισμό. Ενδεχομένως μάλιστα να βόλευε τότε το SF12 να δουλεύει εναλλάξ Χανιά / Ηράκλειο (με π.χ 3 δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα στα Χανιά και 4 στο Ηράκλειο), με το XI να επανέρχεται στα Χανιά το Μάρτιο(λιγο πριν την Κ. Δευτέρα)

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ενδεχομένως μάλιστα να βόλευε τότε το SF12 να δουλεύει εναλλάξ Χανιά / Ηράκλειο (με π.χ 3 δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα στα Χανιά και 4 στο Ηράκλειο), με το XI να επανέρχεται στα Χανιά το Μάρτιο(λιγο πριν την Κ. Δευτέρα)


Αυτό το τελευταίο μου αρέσει πολύ!!! Μίλτο ακούς??

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αυτό το τελευταίο μου αρέσει πολύ!!! Μίλτο ακούς??


επανηλθα και ακουω!!:-Dδεν ειναι κακη η ιδεα του βαγγελη..το γεγονος παντως ειναι οτι και τα δυο πλοια θα ειναι στο αιγαιο απο φετος..

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> Νομίζω ότι από Απρίλη μέχρι Οκτώβρη εύκολα αντέχει και 3ο πλοιο η γραμμή. Τους χειμερινους μηνες το όποιο καράβι της γραμμής θα μπορεί ενδεχομένως να κάνει συντήρηση καθώς και τις σκάντζες στα καράβια των κερδοφόρων διαδρομών.
> 
> Θα μπορούσε π.χ να μπει το καράβι από το Νοέμβρη(ώστε να το μάθει ο κόσμος την περίοδο των γιορτών), και του χρόνου να φύγει τον Οκτώβρη για σκάντζες και δεξαμενισμό. Ενδεχομένως μάλιστα να βόλευε τότε το SF12 να δουλεύει εναλλάξ Χανιά / Ηράκλειο (με π.χ 3 δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα στα Χανιά και 4 στο Ηράκλειο), με το XI να επανέρχεται στα Χανιά το Μάρτιο(λιγο πριν την Κ. Δευτέρα)


συμδωνω με τ 2ο σκελοσ τις προτασεις ομως οσο αφορα την 1η θεωρω οτι δν θ κανει κ πολυ καλο στην εταιρεια αφου οι επιβατες θ σκεφτονται οτι ο μονος λογος π ηρθε ειναι για ν τους, οχι οτι ειναι ψεματα!
Αλλα μια εταιρεια πιστευω οτι δν θελει ν δειχνει αυτη την εικονα προς τ εξω, καθως εχει κοινωνικη ευθυνη απεναντι στ περιβαλλον! βεβαια τ καλοκαιρι θ τραβηξει λογικα πολυ κοσμο!

----------


## MILTIADIS

απο τη στιγμη που στην ιταλια δεν υπαρχει κινηση και ειναι υπερκορεσμενη αγορα,στα χανια θα τα πηγαινει σιγουρα καλυτερα.το θεμα δεν ειναι ο κοσμος..ο κοσμος θα μπαινει,οπως εμπαιινε και στο μπλου σταρ και στο χαισπιντ,αλλα τα φορτηγα..βεβαια επαφες γινονται απο καιρο και ενδεχομενως και συμφωνιες με μεταφορικες.

να υπενθυμισουμε οτι η κρητη ειναι αγορα μεταφορικα ιση με την ιταλια..
και ενω στην δευτερη δραστηριοποιουνται 20 πλοια,στην πρωτη μολις 7!!
αρα λετε οτι θα συνεχιστει για πολυ η τακτικη της σφ να εχει τρια πλοια στην αγκωνα που πηγαινοερχονται μισοαδεια? :Wink:

----------


## vageliss23

Αν η SF βάλει 2ο πλοίο στην Κρήτη ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΩΣ οι μεταφορικές θα καταλαβουν ότι "ηρθε για να κάτσει", οπότε θα τους ειναι ευκολότερο να απαγκιστρωθούν από την ΑΝΕΚ και τις Μινωϊκές.

Φανταστείτε λοιπόν ένα ωραίο σύστημα με καθημερινό καράβι για Ηράκλειο και Χανιά από Μάρτη έως Οκτώβρη, και μετά εναλλάξ Ηράκλειο/Χανιά μέχρι και το Μάρτη. Π.χ:

Οκτώβρη/Νοέμβρη ξεκουράζονται εναλλάξ τα δύο "Κρητικά" Superfast, επανέρχονται σε καθημερινά δρομολόγια 15 Δεκέμβρη με 15 Γενάρη, κάπου εκεί κάνουν σκάντζες στους δεξαμενισμούς των Ιταλικών(οπότε πάλι εναλλάξ) και περίπου στο Μάρτη επανέρχονται σε καθημερινά δρομολόγια:

Έτσι:
1) Ακόμα και τους χειμερινούς μήνες δε χάνεται η αίσθηση της "παρουσίας" στη γραμμή
2) Εκμεταλλεύονται και την πολύ κερδοφόρα Χριστουγεννιάτικη κίνηση
3) Κάνουν μια σχετική οικονομία

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αν η SF βάλει 2ο πλοίο στην Κρήτη ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΩΣ οι μεταφορικές θα καταλαβουν ότι "ηρθε για να κάτσει", οπότε θα τους ειναι ευκολότερο να απαγκιστρωθούν από την ΑΝΕΚ και τις Μινωϊκές.
> 
> Φανταστείτε λοιπόν ένα ωραίο σύστημα με καθημερινό καράβι για Ηράκλειο και Χανιά από Μάρτη έως Οκτώβρη, και μετά εναλλάξ Ηράκλειο/Χανιά μέχρι και το Μάρτη. Π.χ:
> 
> Οκτώβρη/Νοέμβρη ξεκουράζονται εναλλάξ τα δύο "Κρητικά" Superfast, επανέρχονται σε καθημερινά δρομολόγια 15 Δεκέμβρη με 15 Γενάρη, κάπου εκεί κάνουν σκάντζες στους δεξαμενισμούς των Ιταλικών(οπότε πάλι εναλλάξ) και περίπου στο Μάρτη επανέρχονται σε καθημερινά δρομολόγια:
> 
> Έτσι:
> 1) Ακόμα και τους χειμερινούς μήνες δε χάνεται η αίσθηση της "παρουσίας" στη γραμμή
> 2) Εκμεταλλεύονται και την πολύ κερδοφόρα Χριστουγεννιάτικη κίνηση
> 3) Κάνουν μια σχετική οικονομία


Βαγγέλη αυτό είναι η καλύτερη λύση για την εταιρεία! Πραγματικά αν γίνει έτσι, τότε θα είναι που ήρθε για να μεινει.....!!!! :Wink:

----------


## nikosdet

Εμένα πάλι δε θα πω ότι δε μου άρεσε σαν ιδέα, αλλά μου φαίνεται και κάπως υπεραισιόδοξη!
Επίσης με τα όσα γίνονται τον τελευταίο καιρό τα δεδομένα μπορούν να αλλάξουν ανά πάσα στιγμή!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

NA ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΚΑΤΙ, ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ??
ΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 4 ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ??

----------


## MILTIADIS

> NA ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΚΑΤΙ, ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ??
> ΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 4 ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ??


ειχε κοσμο και ηταν καθε μερα γεματο,αλλα στο ταξεδεμα του το χειμωνα ηταν αστα να πανε..γι αυτο και το σταματησανε!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> ειχε κοσμο και ηταν καθε μερα γεματο,αλλα στο ταξεδεμα του το χειμωνα ηταν αστα να πανε..γι αυτο και το σταματησανε!


ΔΗΛΑΔΗ???ΚΟΥΝΑΓΕ??
ΑΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΠΛΗΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ!!!

----------


## nikosdet

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ???ΚΟΥΝΑΓΕ??
> ΑΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΠΛΗΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ!!!


Φαντάζομαι ότι λέγοντας άστε να πάνε εννοεί από κίνηση, λογικό το χειμώνα.
Το θέμα όμως φίλε είναι, αν έχεις δει πιο πάνω στο θέμα, τα φορτηγά κι όχι οι επιβάτες! Εκεί θα τα πήγαν οι ανταγωνιστές καλά και παλαιότερα, θα πάνε καλά και τώρα. Αλλά από τα φορτηγά εξαρτάται εν πολλοίς η "επιβίωση" ανταγωνιστή στα Χανιά έναντι της ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ???ΚΟΥΝΑΓΕ??
> ΑΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΠΛΗΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ!!!


 κουναγε δε λες τιποτα φιλε!!!με 6 μποφωρ δεν παλευοτανε με τιποτα η κατασταση..ουτε και στο χαισπιντ 5 που ηρθε αργοτερα βεβαια κι εκει το ιδιο προβλημα...ειναι η κατασκευη τους τετοια :Wink: 

μα και βεβαια υπαρχει!!δεν εχει παρασει μονο η ανεκ απο τα χανια παιδια..οι μινωικες γραμμες ειχαν επι παρα πολλα χρονια καραβι στην γραμμη!το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ(το παλιο),τα ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ/ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ(επισης τα παλια),αργοτερα(2002)πηρε αδεια σκοπιμοτητας και το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ για 6ωρο δρομολογιο στη γραμμη,αλλα το κυκλωμα της ανεκ αντεδρασε εντονοτατα,ειχε πεσει πολυ παρασκηνιο τοτε,και τελικα μια βδομαδα πριν ξεκινησει ακυρωθηκαν τα δρομολογια του..

θελω να πω οτι ειναι ενα κερδοφορο δρομολογιο και ανεκαθεν υπηρχε ενδιαφερον απο ολες τις μεγαλες εταιρειες,αλλα τα συμφεροντα βλεπετε.. :Mad:

----------


## kapas

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ???ΚΟΥΝΑΓΕ??
> ΑΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΠΛΗΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ!!!


αυτο που λες ισχυει για τοτε... τωρα αν παει hellenic seaways στα χανια πολυ απλα θα ειναι σαν να βαζει η ανεκ 3ο καραβι... :Razz:

----------


## nikosdet

> αυτο που λες ισχυει για τοτε... τωρα αν παει hellenic seaways στα χανια πολυ απλα θα ειναι σαν να βαζει η ανεκ 3ο καραβι...


Ε ναι, θα είναι σαν ψευδαίσθηση ότι αφενός ξεπερνιώνται τοπικιστικες αντιλήψεις κι αφετέρου ότι υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Tότε με το Blue Star 2 η ΑΝΕΚ είχε κατεβάσει το Champion...? :Confused:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Οχι, με το Λατω και το Λισσος παλεψε και νικησε κιολας

----------


## kapas

> Οχι, με το Λατω και το Λισσος παλεψε και νικησε κιολας


 σε παρακαλω!! εννοειτε!! μην τα βαζεις με ιαπωνες και μαλιστα εμπειρους!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> λες να πανε δυο στο ηρακλειο και να μεινουμε με την ΑΝΕΚ στο χερι και για φετος στα χανια?:cryρητορικη ερωτηση,μην βγουμε εκτος συζητησης)


Μίλτο δεν εννοώ αυτό...για σκέψου λίγο...για Χανιά χρειάζεται λιγότερος χρόνος....άρα αφήσανε κενό το 15:30....που σημαίνει ότι κάτι θα μπεί εκεί....μην με πιέζετε δεν θα πώ άλλα!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## diagoras

Εμεις δεν σε πιεζουμε :Razz: .Μονος σου τα ξεφουρνιζεις.Φανατσου αν σε πιεσουμε τι θα γινει :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μίλτο δεν εννοώ αυτό...για σκέψου λίγο...για Χανιά χρειάζεται λιγότερος χρόνος....άρα αφήσανε κενό το 15:30....που σημαίνει ότι κάτι θα μπεί εκεί....μην με πιέζετε δεν θα πώ άλλα!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 αν παρατηρησεις παρομοια διαρθρωση δρομολογιων εχουν και θα εχουν ολο το χειμωνα και οι μινωικες για ηρακλειο(με δυο πλοια)γι αυτο ειπα μηπως τελικα κανει και η σουπερφαστ το ιδιο..

δεν εχω ακουσει τις τελευταιες μερες καμια εξελιξη στο δικο μας ''μετωπο'',αντιθετα ακουω για αλλαγες το νοεμβρη στο ηρακλειο γι αυτο ανησυχω.. :Wink: αλλα αν ξερεις κατι πες το πληζζζζ... :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> αν παρατηρησεις παρομοια διαρθρωση δρομολογιων εχουν και θα εχουν ολο το χειμωνα και οι μινωικες για ηρακλειο(με δυο πλοια)γι αυτο ειπα μηπως τελικα κανει και η σουπερφαστ το ιδιο..
> 
> δεν εχω ακουσει τις τελευταιες μερες καμια εξελιξη στο δικο μας ''μετωπο'',αντιθετα ακουω για αλλαγες το νοεμβρη στο ηρακλειο γι αυτο ανησυχω..αλλα αν ξερεις κατι πες το πληζζζζ...


Μην με πιέζετε λέω.....όχι όχι....μην με βασανίζετε δεν λέω τίποτααα!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Μίλτο μου...αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 15:30, άφιξη στα Χανιά κατα τις 21:15, αναχώρηση 23:15 και άφιξη στον Πειραιά κατά τις 5:15!!! Πόσο μου αρέσει να το λέω και να το διαβάζω.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μην με πιέζετε λέω.....όχι όχι....μην με βασανίζετε δεν λέω τίποτααα!!!
> Μίλτο μου...αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 15:30, άφιξη στα Χανιά κατα τις 21:15, αναχώρηση 23:15 και άφιξη στον Πειραιά κατά τις 5:15!!! Πόσο μου αρέσει να το λέω και να το διαβάζω.....


βρε καταλαβα τι εννοεις με τα ωραρια... :Wink: τα θυμαμαι αλλωστε και απο την εποχη του μπλου σταρ που ηταν πανω-κατω τα ιδια..
αλλα κοιταξε να δεις..δεν θα στα βγαζουμε και με το τσιγκελι.. :Wink: αν δεν μιλησεις θα την πληρωσει το καμπριο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): θα σε καταγγειλω στην τροχαια που το κυκλοφορεις χωρις πινακιδες..:mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

> βρε καταλαβα τι εννοεις με τα ωραρια...τα θυμαμαι αλλωστε και απο την εποχη του μπλου σταρ που ηταν πανω-κατω τα ιδια..
> αλλα κοιταξε να δεις..δεν θα στα βγαζουμε και με το τσιγκελι..αν δεν μιλησεις θα την πληρωσει το καμπριο...θα σε καταγγειλω στην τροχαια που το κυκλοφορεις χωρις πινακιδες..:mrgreen:


Αμαν.....εντάξει μίλτο....από αύριο θα έχω και πινακίδες.....Τέσπα.....πλέον είμαστε σίγουροι στην δρομολόγηση δεύτερου πλοίου.....τα ωράρια υπάρχουν....το μόνο που μένει είναι το πλοίο.....ακούω προσφορές.....

----------


## Notis

Ικαρος Παλλάς: Τι λέτε;
Παίζει να μείνει το ΖΕΥΣ επάνω και να κατέβει το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ Χανιά;

----------


## meco

> Ικαρος Παλλάς: Τι λέτε;
> Παίζει να μείνει το ΖΕΥΣ επάνω και να κατέβει το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ Χανιά;


Πώς σου ήρθε αυτό? Υπάρχει κάτι που αγνοούμε?

----------


## Notis

Το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα θα ήταν διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων..
Απλά μιά υπόθεση εργασίας έκανα, και αυτό για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι, βλέπουμε..

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο Ίκαρος θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση για τα Χανιά αλλά δε.... :Sad:

----------


## meco

> Το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα θα ήταν διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων..
> Απλά μιά υπόθεση εργασίας έκανα, και αυτό για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι, βλέπουμε..


Εντάξει, όλα καλά...  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ικαρος Παλλάς: Τι λέτε;
> Παίζει να μείνει το ΖΕΥΣ επάνω και να κατέβει το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ Χανιά;


Α,ρε Νοτη μου θυμισες παλιες καλες εποχες μ αυτη σου την υποθεση.. :Smile: ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ναι μεν τελικα δεν πωλειται,αλλα πιστευω οτι θα τον εχουν για μπαλαντερ στην αδριατικη και για ηρακλειο οταν ξεκινησουν οι ετησιες..
κοινως,για χανια δεν...:cry:

ο ΖΕΥΣ παντως θα φυγει..

----------


## ndimitr93

> Α,ρε Νοτη μου θυμισες παλιες καλες εποχες μ αυτη σου την υποθεση..ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ναι μεν τελικα δεν πωλειται,αλλα πιστευω οτι θα τον εχουν για μπαλαντερ στην αδριατικη και για ηρακλειο οταν ξεκινησουν οι ετησιες..
> κοινως,για χανια δεν...:cry:
> 
> ο ΖΕΥΣ παντως θα φυγει..


Μίλτο δηλαδή ο Ίκαρος δεν πουλήθηκε στην SNCM??

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μίλτο δηλαδή ο Ίκαρος δεν πουλήθηκε στην SNCM??


 Α!δεν τα μαθες?? :Wink: ειχε βγει προς πωληση αλλα μετα την μη αγορα του κρουιζ ευρωπη(το οποιο τελικα ναυλωθηκε),αποφασιστηκε να μεινει στην εταιρεια!! :Very Happy: 
ετσι απο σποντα την γλυτωσε ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ! :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Α!δεν τα μαθες??ειχε βγει προς πωληση αλλα μετα την μη αγορα του κρουιζ ευρωπη(το οποιο τελικα ναυλωθηκε),αποφασιστηκε να μεινει στην εταιρεια!!
> ετσι απο σποντα την γλυτωσε ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ!


Αααα...Μίλτο καθυστερημένα μας ενημερώνεις!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ....το μόνο που μένει είναι το πλοίο.....ακούω προσφορές.....


 και το πλοιο ξερουμε ποιο θα ειναι.. :Wink: το θεμα ειναι θα ρθει?!

----------


## ndimitr93

> και το πλοιο ξερουμε ποιο θα ειναι..το θεμα ειναι θα ρθει?!


Μίλτο είπαμε ότι δεύτερο πλοίο θα έρθει....δεν ξέρουμε ποιο θα είναι....το επικρατέστερο είναι αυτό που λές....αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις μήπως γίνουν αλλαγές.... :Wink:

----------


## Notis

Μελετώντας το δελτίο τύπου από 28.08.2009 των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ σχετικά με τα αποτελέσματα του α εξαμήνου του 2009, παρατηρεί κανείς ότι η Εταιρεία διακίνησε στην αγορά της Βόρειας Αδριατικής,191.000 επιβάτες, 49.000 Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα και 42.000 φορτηγά.ενώ στη γραμμή «Ηράκλειο – Πειραιάς» 389.000 επιβάτες, 48.000 Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα και 31.000 φορτηγά!
Δηλαδή με τα μισά πλοία η μοναδική εσωτερική γραμμή της Εταιρείας μετέφερε διπλάσιο αριθμό επιβατών.
Με γνώμονα λοιπον το παραπάνω, σκέφτηκα ότι ο Grimaldi ίσως αναθεωρήσει κάποτε την δήλωσή του ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται για περαιτέρω δραστηριοποίηση της Εταιρείας στο εσωτερικό της Ελλάδας.
Όταν-σε περίοδο ύφεσης ακόμη- υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης της Εταιρείας σου σε έναν τομέα, δεν μπορεί παρα να σκεφτείς να αναθεωρήσεις ορισμένες αποφάσεις σου, που πάρθηκαν σε στιγμές ευφορίας.
Αυτή η οπτική θεώρηση, με οδήγησε να σκεφτώ πώς δεν θεωρώ απίθανο την δραστηριοποίηση της Εαταιρείας και στα Χανιά, μετά βέβαια τις απαραίτητες σκάντζες που πρέπει να γίνουν.
Ειδικά αν η ATTICA επιλέξει να βάλει το δεύτερο πλοίο της στο Ηράκλειο και όχι στα Χανιά!

Και με αυτό το αισιόδοξο σενάριο ολοκληρώνω την 100η μου καταχώρηση!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μελετώντας το δελτίο τύπου από 28.08.2009 των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ σχετικά με τα αποτελέσματα του α εξαμήνου του 2009, παρατηρεί κανείς ότι η Εταιρεία διακίνησε στην αγορά της Βόρειας Αδριατικής,191.000 επιβάτες, 49.000 Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα και 42.000 φορτηγά.ενώ στη γραμμή «Ηράκλειο – Πειραιάς» 389.000 επιβάτες, 48.000 Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα και 31.000 φορτηγά!
> Δηλαδή με τα μισά πλοία η μοναδική εσωτερική γραμμή της Εταιρείας μετέφερε διπλάσιο αριθμό επιβατών.
> Με γνώμονα λοιπον το παραπάνω, σκέφτηκα ότι ο Grimaldi ίσως αναθεωρήσει κάποτε την δήλωσή του ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται για περαιτέρω δραστηριοποίηση της Εταιρείας στο εσωτερικό της Ελλάδας.
> Όταν-σε περίοδο ύφεσης ακόμη- υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης της Εταιρείας σου σε έναν τομέα, δεν μπορεί παρα να σκεφτείς να αναθεωρήσεις ορισμένες αποφάσεις σου, που πάρθηκαν σε στιγμές ευφορίας.
> Αυτή η οπτική θεώρηση, με οδήγησε να σκεφτώ πώς δεν θεωρώ απίθανο την δραστηριοποίηση της Εαταιρείας και στα Χανιά, μετά βέβαια τις απαραίτητες σκάντζες που πρέπει να γίνουν.
> Ειδικά αν η ATTICA επιλέξει να βάλει το δεύτερο πλοίο της στο Ηράκλειο και όχι στα Χανιά!
> 
> Και με αυτό το αισιόδοξο σενάριο ολοκληρώνω την 100η μου καταχώρηση!


οι μινωικες αρκετο καιρο τωρα εχουν εκφρασει την προθεση τους σε γραμμες της ιταλιας(και για την ακριβεια στην αγκωνα)να δρομολογησουν νεοτευκτα πλοια ρο/ρο τυπου σουπερφαστ Ι/ΙΙ(new),πλοια που πιστευω οτι σε ενα περιπου χρονο απο τωρα θα δρομολογηθουν εκει! :Wink: τα παλατια της αγκωνας θα ανεβουν βενετια και μετα μας μενει ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ,ο οποιος αν δεν βγει τοτε προς πωληση η' αν δεν εγκαινιασει καμια νεα γραμμη στην αδριατικη ωστοσο απο τον γκριμαλντι,θα μπορεσει να δουλεψει σε γραμμη του εσωτερικου.ο γκριμαλντι πιστευω οτι εξακολουθει να μην σκεφτεται το αιγαιο,αν σκεφτουμε οτι προσφατα πουλησε και την χελενικ.απο την αλλη βεβαια τα σεναρια για διασπαση της εταιρειας σε minoan italia(υπο τον ελεγχο γκριμαλντι)και minoan lines(εσωτερικου,υπο τον ελεγχο ελληνων)δινουν και παιρνουν και σε μια τετοια περιπτωση δεν ξερουμε οι ελληνικες πλεον μινωικες ποσα πλοια θα κρατησουν,αν δηλαδη θα ειναι πανω απο 2,αλλα και αν ειναι πανω απο 2 σε ποιες γραμμες θα μπουν δεδομενου οτι στο deal θα προβλεπεται δραστηριοποιηση της δευτερης μονο στο εσωτερικο.
ολα αυτα ισως να μην γινουν σε 1-2 μηνες,αλλα σε 1-2 χρονια απο τωρα βεβαια..

με την κατασταση που εχει τωρα δημιουργηθει για *ΦΕΤΟΣ* περα απο την αττικα αλλη εταιρεια δεν παιζει να μπει στα χανια για τους λογους που ανελυσα και παραπανω :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> με την κατασταση που εχει τωρα δημιουργηθει για *ΦΕΤΟΣ* περα απο την αττικα αλλη εταιρεια δεν παιζει να μπει στα χανια για τους λογους που ανελυσα και παραπανω


Όταν λές φέτος εννοείς σεζόν ή μέχρι 31/12?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Όταν λές φέτος εννοείς σεζόν ή μέχρι 31/12??


 ενννοω μεχρι του χρονου τετοια μερα! :Smile: αρα βαζω και το επομενο καλοκαιρι μεσα... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ενννοω μεχρι του χρονου τετοια μερα!αρα βαζω και το επομενο καλοκαιρι μεσα...


Μάλιστα...δλδ μάπα το καρπούζι....φτουυυ :Cool:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μάλιστα...δλδ μάπα το καρπούζι....φτουυυ


 για τις ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ελεγα οχι για την αττικα!η αττικα μια χαρα μπαινει και φετος αν θελει! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> για τις ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ελεγα οχι για την αττικα!η αττικα μια χαρα μπαινει και φετος αν θελει!


¶λλο εννοώ....αν μου δίνεις ένα χρόνο ως "διορία" για να μπει πλοίο....αστο...Ας μου έλεγες ένα εξάμηνο να πώ οκ... :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> οι μινωικες αρκετο καιρο τωρα εχουν εκφρασει την προθεση τους σε γραμμες της ιταλιας(και για την ακριβεια στην αγκωνα)να δρομολογησουν νεοτευκτα πλοια ρο/ρο τυπου σουπερφαστ Ι/ΙΙ(new),πλοια που πιστευω οτι σε ενα περιπου χρονο απο τωρα θα δρομολογηθουν εκει!τα παλατια της αγκωνας θα ανεβουν βενετια και μετα μας μενει ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ,ο οποιος αν δεν βγει τοτε προς πωληση η' αν δεν εγκαινιασει καμια νεα γραμμη στην αδριατικη ωστοσο απο τον γκριμαλντι,θα μπορεσει να δουλεψει σε γραμμη του εσωτερικου.ο γκριμαλντι πιστευω οτι εξακολουθει να μην σκεφτεται το αιγαιο,αν σκεφτουμε οτι προσφατα πουλησε και την χελενικ.απο την αλλη βεβαια τα σεναρια για διασπαση της εταιρειας σε minoan italia(υπο τον ελεγχο γκριμαλντι)και minoan lines(εσωτερικου,υπο τον ελεγχο ελληνων)δινουν και παιρνουν και σε μια τετοια περιπτωση δεν ξερουμε οι ελληνικες πλεον μινωικες ποσα πλοια θα κρατησουν,αν δηλαδη θα ειναι πανω απο 2,αλλα και αν ειναι πανω απο 2 σε ποιες γραμμες θα μπουν δεδομενου οτι στο deal θα προβλεπεται δραστηριοποιηση της δευτερης μονο στο εσωτερικο.
> ολα αυτα ισως να μην γινουν σε 1-2 μηνες,αλλα σε 1-2 χρονια απο τωρα βεβαια..
> 
> με την κατασταση που εχει τωρα δημιουργηθει για *ΦΕΤΟΣ* περα απο την αττικα αλλη εταιρεια δεν παιζει να μπει στα χανια για τους λογους που ανελυσα και παραπανω


 αγαπητε νικο...δεν με παρακολουθεις!!!!! :Wink:  :Smile: 
ολο το παραπανω ποστ αφορουσε τις ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ και το ενδεχομενο που ανεφερε ο Νοτης!!
για την αττικα τα εχουμε ξαναπει....φετος τον χεμωνα αν ειναι!

----------


## ndimitr93

> αγαπητε νικο...δεν με παρακολουθεις!!!!!
> ολο το παραπανω ποστ αφορουσε τις ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ και το ενδεχομενο που ανεφερε ο Νοτης!!
> για την αττικα τα εχουμε ξαναπει....φετος τον χεμωνα αν ειναι!


Ναι Μίλτο....κατάλαβα....μην θυμώσεις και μας πάθεις τίποτα και μετα δεν θα μαθαίνουμε τίποτα...οκ πάω πάσο!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## Tsikalos

Σήμερα χρειάστηκε να ανέβω στα Χανιά και να επιστρέψω αυθημέρόν. ¶νέβηκα παρέα με ένα φίλο και μετά επέστρεψα με το ΚΤΕΛ. Ξέρω θα μου πείτε πριν κάμποσα χρόνια θα επέστρεφα με βαπόρι, αλλά τώρα ΒΟΑΚ (που κοντά στο φόδελε είχε φάει τούμπα ένα τζιπάκι).

Στο ρέθυμνο ανεβάσαμε αρκετό κόσμο. Μάλιστα τουλάχιστον 4 άτομα πουανέβηκαν είχαν τελικό προόρισμό τα παλάτια. Ανέφερε η μία κυρία ότι ήθελαν να ανέβουν από Χανιά (πιο κοντά) αλλά δεν εύρισκαν εισήτήριο. Ήταν κι ο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ σήμερα κι ολα.

Επίσης η ίδια κυρία ανέφερε ότι τους ταλαιπώρησε η κάθοδος μέσω Κυθήρων και ίσως να ταν καλύτερα να κατέβαινε πάλι από Ηράκλειο.
Έστω και στο ΚΤΕΛ λοιπόν μαθαίνουμε για την πόρεία 3 γραμμών της κρήτης

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ανέφερε η μία κυρία ότι ήθελαν να ανέβουν από Χανιά (πιο κοντά) αλλά δεν εύρισκαν εισήτήριο. Ήταν κι ο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ σήμερα κι ολα.


καλα με τα εισιτηρια ειναι αστα να πανε η κατασταση..για τις αρχες οκτωβρη που ειναι και οι εκλογες ειναι θεμα ημερων να εξαντληθουν..αν δεν εχουν εξαντληθει ηδη δηλαδη..:evil:αλλα κι εγω μετα μαλλον απο ηρακλειο θα ανεβω..δεν σας λεω με ποια πλοια ομως!! :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## Tsikalos

> καλα με τα εισιτηρια ειναι αστα να πανε η κατασταση..για τις αρχες οκτωβρη που ειναι και οι εκλογες ειναι θεμα ημερων να εξαντληθουν..αν δεν εχουν εξαντληθει ηδη δηλαδη..:evil:αλλα κι εγω μετα μαλλον απο ηρακλειο θα ανεβω..δεν σας λεω με ποια πλοια ομως!!:mrgreen:


Το σηματάκι στο Nickname είναι δηλωτικό μήπως??? Ή όπως λένε στα έργα οιαδήποτε ομοιότητα με την πραγματικότητα είναι συμπτωματική;

----------


## ndimitr93

> καλα με τα εισιτηρια ειναι αστα να πανε η κατασταση..για τις αρχες οκτωβρη που ειναι και οι εκλογες ειναι θεμα ημερων να εξαντληθουν..αν δεν εχουν εξαντληθει ηδη δηλαδη..:evil:αλλα κι εγω μετα μαλλον απο ηρακλειο θα ανεβω..δεν σας λεω με ποια πλοια ομως!!:mrgreen:


Μίλτο πίστεψέ με δεν θα βρούμε εισιτήρια ούτε για τους ετεροδημότες στα γραφεία των κομμάτων.... :Very Happy:

----------


## vageliss23

Με δεδομένη τη μικρότερη απόσταση Σούδας - Πειραιά, νομίζω ότι το SF11 μπορεί να καλύπτει την απόσταση "καταπέλτη με καταπέλτη" περίπου σε 6:15, αντί για 06:40 που κάνει στο Ηράκλειο.

Ίδωμεν!

----------


## ndimitr93

Αν ταξιδεύει με 28+ τότε υπολογίζεται να κάνει 5 ώρες και 50 λεπτά....
Σας δίνω ένα φύλλο με το οποίο μπορείτε να τα υπολογίζετε....Οι αποστάσεις είναι μετρημένες με το google earth σύμφωνα με τα στίγματα των πλοίων από το AIS...Για κάθε ενδιάμεσο λιμάνι προσθέτετε 15 λεπτά στο συνολικό χρόνο :Wink:

----------


## vageliss23

> Αν ταξιδεύει με 28+ τότε υπολογίζεται να κάνει 5 ώρες και 50 λεπτά....
> Σας δίνω ένα φύλλο με το οποίο μπορείτε να τα υπολογίζετε....Οι αποστάσεις είναι μετρημένες με το google earth σύμφωνα με τα στίγματα των πλοίων από το AIS...Για κάθε ενδιάμεσο λιμάνι προσθέτετε 15 λεπτά στο συνολικό χρόνο


Πολύ ωραίος!

Για Σούδα λοιπόν παίρνουμε 156 μίλια με 28 κόμβους μέση ταχύτητα, μας δίνει 5 ώρες κ' 35. Προσθέτουμε την περιορισμένη ταχύτητα στον κόλπο, προσθέτουμε τους χειρισμούς πρόσδεσης και σημαίνει ότι το SF11 θα μπορεί να αναχωρεί 15:30 και χαλαρότατα στις 21:40 να ρίχνει καταπέλτη στη Σούδα, διαφορά δηλαδή περίπου 30λεπτά σε σχέση με το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μακαρι  το σουπερφαστ θα ειναι πολυ βολικο να μπει στα χανια..παντως επειδη προαναφερθηκαν πριν λιγες σελιδες τα χαισπιντ, ηταν οτι καλυτερο οταν πηγαιναν σουδα!! σου επετρεπε να κατεβεις ακομα και για σαββατοκυριακο και οχι να φας το μανικι του πολυωρου ταξιδιου..ε και ενταξει δεν κουναγαν παντα και τοσο τραγικα..αλλωστε στον καιρο τα περισσοτερα κουνανε..6 μποφορ αναποδο καιρο και το φεστος παει σαν καρυδοτσουφλο..Πραγματικα ηταν σουπερ με τα χαισπιντ ειδικα γ μας τους φοιτητες!!

----------


## vageliss23

Τι να ταξιδέψεις 4 ώρες, τι να ταξιδέψεις 6; Μικρή η διαφορά στο κατέβασμα, και αμελητέα στο ανέβασμα, όπου με το Highspeed φτάνεις "τσακισμένος" λόγω έλλειψης κρεβατιού, ενώ με κανονικό καράβι κοιμάσαι.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μην το λες!!εγω προσωπικα ουτε στα 6 ωρα δεν παιρνω κρεβατι καθως και οι περισσοτεροι φοιτητες..Τσακισμενος γιατι??εφευγε 9 απο σουδα και εφτανε 1 κ 15 στον πειραια!!ο περισσοτερος κοσμος κοιμαται πιο αργα απο τη μια που εφτανε..και σκεψου το να πας απο κρητη αθηνα σε 4 ωρες ειναι πολυ μεγαλη υποθεση..

----------


## ndimitr93

> μην το λες!!εγω προσωπικα ουτε στα 6 ωρα δεν παιρνω κρεβατι καθως και οι περισσοτεροι φοιτητες..Τσακισμενος γιατι??εφευγε 9 απο σουδα και εφτανε 1 κ 15 στον πειραια!!ο περισσοτερος κοσμος κοιμαται πιο αργα απο τη μια που εφτανε..και σκεψου το να πας απο κρητη αθηνα σε 4 ωρες ειναι πολυ μεγαλη υποθεση..


Δεν έφευγε 9.....έφευγε 22 και 15 και έφτανε 2 και εγώ είχα φτάσει 2:30 σε ένα δρομολόγιο....

----------


## orisibios

Χθες το Ελυρος απο Χανια εφυγε γεματο με 35 λεπτα καθυστερηση. Πολυ νταλικα παιδια! Ειχε γεμισει ολο το γκαραζ!
Παλι καλα ομως 4.30 ηταν εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραια και περιμενε να μπει ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο...Παντα στην ωρα του!

Οσο για το highspeed μην λεμε τι 4 ωρες τι 5 τι 6 τι 7.
Οι 4,5 ωρες που εκανε ηταν μεγαλη υποθεση οπως λεει ο φοιτητης.
Εξαλλου και καμπινα να εχω στα Ανεκ καπου 1 η ωρα παω για υπνο και ξυπναω 5 (αν κοιμηθω).
Ελαχιστοι ειναι αυτοι που κοιμουνται απο τις 9-10 η ωρα.

----------


## orisibios

> Δεν έφευγε 9.....έφευγε 22 και 15 και έφτανε 2 και εγώ είχα φτάσει 2:30 σε ένα δρομολόγιο....


Εγω θυμαμαι οτι ερχοταν χανια 8.15 και 9.15 αν ειχε πολυ κοσμο ειχε φυγει! Για το 5 λεω.

Ειχε βεβαια και καθυστερησεις στο φορτωμα αλλα μετα μας προσπερνουσε με ''σουζα'' :Razz:

----------


## hsw

Σύμφωνα με φυλλάδιο με τα δρομολόγια των Highspeed, το Highspeed 4 έφευγε το καλοκαίρι του 2006 από Πειραιά στις 16.00, έφτανε 20.45 και από τα Χανιά έφευγε 21.15 με άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 02.00

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Σύμφωνα με φυλλάδιο με τα δρομολόγια των Highspeed, το Highspeed 4 έφευγε το καλοκαίρι του 2006 από Πειραιά στις 16.00, έφτανε 20.45 και από τα Χανιά έφευγε 21.15 με άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 02.00


αν δεν κανω λαθος μετα απο λιγο καιρο εγινε μια αλλαγη και εφευγε κατα τις δεκα.δεν θυμαμαι τωρα αν ηταν δεκα παρα τεταρτο,δεκα και τεταρτο κτλ,αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει και τοση σημασια το λεπτο..οι συνολικες ωρες ταξιδιου μετρανε.. :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

οταν δεν ηταν ετοιμο το αριαδνη τοτε εκανε διπλα το 5 γ αυτο και εφευγε στις 5μισι απο την αθηνα και εφτανε 10παρα τεταρτο XANIA ...αυτο ομως εγινε για 1,5 μηνα!!!!!!!
τα προηγουμενα δρομολογια του HIGHSPEED 5 ηταν 3μισι με 8 για χανια και απο χανια 9 με 1 κ 15 για αθηνα..

----------


## panthiras1

τα HIGHSPEED δεν κάνουν για Κρήτη. Έτσι και τα πιάσει καιρός..... Τα πιό κατάλληλα γρήγορα πλοία είναι τα μεγάλα όπως το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ κ.λ.π.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μια χαρα κανουν τα highspeed για κρητη.ολα κουνανε με τον καιρο..και τα μεγαλα και τα μικρα..αλλο να κουναει 4 ωρες και αλλο 9..ε και δεν εχουν ολοι πια προβλημα με τα μποφορ!!.το 4 ειδικα που ειναι και το μεγαλυτερο ηταν σουπερ...ειναι δυνατον να τα εχουν σε κοντινες αποστασεις , εκει που εχουν με το συμβατικο μονο 1 ωρα διαφορα και κρητη που εχουν τοσες ωρες διαφορα να μην υπαρχουν??ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΚΡΗΤΗ-ΑΘΗΝΑ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ...ειναι δυνατον να τα εχουν σε κοντινες αποστασεις , εκει που εχουν με το συμβατικο μονο 1 ωρα διαφορα και κρητη που εχουν τοσες ωρες διαφορα να μην υπαρχουν??ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΚΡΗΤΗ-ΑΘΗΝΑ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ...


 μα για κοντινες αποστασεις ειναι κατασκευασμενα πλοια τετοιου τυπου..και ειναι θεματα ασφαλους ναυσιπλοιας στη μεση,μην κοιτας μονο τα ρολογια και τους κομβους.. :Wink: ταχυπλοα για κρητη κανουν ΜΟΝΟ πλοια τυπου σουπερφαστ,τσαμπιον.παλατια..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

διαφωνω καθετα!!δεν μιλαμε για τα μικρα αλλα το 4 συγκεκριμενα ειναι μεγαλο ταχυπλοο και δοκιμασμενο οπως και το 5..πανε σαντορινη για καποια μιλια παραπανω το κανουμε θεμα..3 χρονια που ηταν στη γραμμη χανια και 1 στο ρεθυμνο ποτε δεν δημιουργηθηκε προβλημα ασφαλειας, ισα ισα που τα highspeed  ειναι οτι πιο προηγμενο απο συστηματα ασφαλειας!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> διαφωνω καθετα!!δεν μιλαμε για τα μικρα αλλα το 4 συγκεκριμενα ειναι μεγαλο ταχυπλοο και δοκιμασμενο οπως και το 5..πανε σαντορινη για καποια μιλια παραπανω το κανουμε θεμα..3 χρονια που ηταν στη γραμμη χανια και 1 στο ρεθυμνο ποτε δεν δημιουργηθηκε προβλημα ασφαλειας, ισα ισα που τα highspeed ειναι οτι πιο προηγμενο απο συστηματα ασφαλειας!!


πανε σαντορινη και το χειμωνα? :Confused: γιατι εμεις εδω για τους χειμερινους μηνες μιλαμε..εχεις αναρωτηθει ομως ποτε για ποιον λογο σταματησαν να εκτελουν αυτα τα δρομολγια??! :Wink: μηπως τελικα καποιοι επιβατες προτιμουν(καλως η' κακως δεν με ενδιαφερει)να πηγαινουν πειραια σε 8 ωρες και με το κεφαλι τους ησυχο και οχι σε 4,5 και με κομματιασμενο στομαχι??! :Wink: 

και αυτο που ειπες σε προηγουμενο ποστ για το κουνημα με συγχωρεις αλλα ειναι τελειως λαθος φιλε μου!!αμα ηταν ετσι θα περναμε ολοι φουσκωτα.. :Very Happy: αλλιως αντιδραει στη θαλασσα το μεγαλο βαπορι κι αλλιως τα καταμαραν..ακομα και το ρομιλντα πιο σταθερο ειναι απο τετοιου τυπου πλοια στους καιρους..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τα σταματησαν gt hellenic k anek ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα οποτε μαλλον οπως κρινουν δεν χρειαζεται να εχουν  2 πλοια τους..εδω μιλαμε γενικα για την γραμμη και οχι μονο για χειμωνα..σαφως και χειμωνα να εχουν τα μεγαλα, αλλα απο μαρτη μεχρι οκτωβρη το highspeed θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο!!οσο για το κουνημα εχω πεσει σε 6μποφορ αναποδο καιρο μκε το φαιστος και πηγαινε σαν μαουνα..οποτε ολα ειναι υποκειμενικα..σαφως και κουναει το highspeed αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο τραγικο πια..παντως πληροφοριακα απο την σουδα το highspeed μεχρι και οκτωβρη γεμιζε συνεχεια και ηταν το μοναδικο χαισπιντ που ηταν καθημερινο ενω τα υπολοιπα τον οκτωβρη δεν τα εβαζαν καθε μερα!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> τα σταματησαν gt hellenic k anek ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα οποτε μαλλον οπως κρινουν δεν χρειαζεται να εχουν 2 πλοια τους..εδω μιλαμε γενικα για την γραμμη και οχι μονο για χειμωνα..σαφως και χειμωνα να εχουν τα μεγαλα, αλλα απο μαρτη μεχρι οκτωβρη το highspeed θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο!!οσο για το κουνημα εχω πεσει σε 6μποφορ αναποδο καιρο μκε το φαιστος και πηγαινε σαν μαουνα..οποτε ολα ειναι υποκειμενικα..σαφως και κουναει το highspeed αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο τραγικο πια..παντως πληροφοριακα απο την σουδα το highspeed μεχρι και οκτωβρη γεμιζε συνεχεια και ηταν το μοναδικο χαισπιντ που ηταν καθημερινο ενω τα υπολοιπα τον οκτωβρη δεν τα εβαζαν καθε μερα!!


 το ξερω οτι γεμιζαν γιατι κι εγω μ αυτα ταξιδευα..γι αυτο ειπα και για τους λογους που τα βγαλανε..απο τα χανια!!!γιατι τοτε που ερχοντουσαν στα χανια για τα οποια μιλαμε σε αυτο το θεμα η εταιρεια δεν ανηκε στην ανεκ!και επισης δεν ερχοντουσαν για 3 χρονια οπως ειπωθηκε πριν,αλλα για μια σεζον.. :Wink: 

οπως και να χει δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος να το συζηταμε περαιτερω μιας και highspeed στο κρητη-πειραιας,μετα και απο τις συγχωνευσεις που θα γινουν,δεν προκειται να ξαναρθει *ποτε*.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

3 σεζον ερχοταν το χαισπιντ απο χανια και 2005 2006 2007 και 2008 απο ρεθυμνο

----------


## MILTIADIS

> 3 σεζον ερχοταν το χαισπιντ απο χανια και 2005 2006 2007 και 2008 απο ρεθυμνο


 αποκλειεται να ερχοταν τοσο πολυ καιρο χαισπιντ στα χανια και να μην το θυμαμαι!εκτος αν βαζεις μαζι και την περιοδο του νησος χιος και του αριαδνη..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

και ομως τοσο ερχοταν ξεκινησε το 2005 μετα ξανα το 2006 και το 2007 απο μαρτη μεχρι τελη ιουλιου που μετα ανελαβε το ΧΙΟΣ κ μετα το Αριαδνη..και το 2008 ρεθυμνο

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> πανε σαντορινη και το χειμωνα?γιατι εμεις εδω για τους χειμερινους μηνες μιλαμε..εχεις αναρωτηθει ομως ποτε για ποιον λογο σταματησαν να εκτελουν αυτα τα δρομολγια??!μηπως τελικα καποιοι επιβατες προτιμουν(καλως η' κακως δεν με ενδιαφερει)να πηγαινουν πειραια σε 8 ωρες και με το κεφαλι τους ησυχο και οχι σε 4,5 και με κομματιασμενο στομαχι??!
> 
> και αυτο που ειπες σε προηγουμενο ποστ για το κουνημα με συγχωρεις αλλα ειναι τελειως λαθος φιλε μου!!αμα ηταν ετσι θα περναμε ολοι φουσκωτα..αλλιως αντιδραει στη θαλασσα το μεγαλο βαπορι κι αλλιως τα καταμαραν..ακομα και το ρομιλντα πιο σταθερο ειναι απο τετοιου τυπου πλοια στους καιρους..


Μια διευκρινισι φιλε μου δεν θα λες ακομα και το ρομιλντα ειναι πιο σταθερο γιατι το ρομιλντα εισα εισα ειναι παρα πολλι καλοθαλασο ..μπορεις να πεις ας πουμε για το αδαμαντιος κοραϊς που ειναι πολλι κουνιστρα για το μεγεθος του ..

----------


## speedrunner

Δεν νομίζω ότι η Κρήτη χρειάζεται ταχύπλοα, είναι εντελώς άχρηστα για την 
Κρήτη την στιγμή που τα "συμβατικά" πιάνουν ταχύτητες 30 μιλίων

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Δεν νομίζω ότι η Κρήτη χρειάζεται ταχύπλοα, είναι εντελώς άχρηστα για την 
> Κρήτη την στιγμή που τα "συμβατικά" πιάνουν ταχύτητες 30 μιλίων


Έχει δίκιο ο φιλος speedrunner.Στην μόνη γραμμή που χρειάζεται το Highspeed είναι σε αυτήν της γραμμής Κρήτης-Κυκλάδες..

----------


## ndimitr93

Λοιπόν...Αυτό που μας αφορά αυτή την περίοδο είναι να μπεί δεύτερο πλοίο και όχι τι πλοίο....αυτό το κοιτάμαι στο τέλος......Χρειαζόμαστε μεγαλύτερη μεταφορική ικανότητα και φθηνότερα εισιτήρια.....Όσο για τα ταχύπλοα καταμαράν, δεν κάνουν για αυτές τις γραμμές.....Χρειάζονται πλοία τύπου cruise ferries ώστε να έχουν μεγάλη μεταφορική ικανότητα και ταχύτητα συγχρόνως.....αν θυμάμαι καλά φίλε Highspeed4 ταχύπλοο στα Χανιά είχαμε μόνο το 2005!! Δεν θυμάμαι δεύτερη σεζόν!!!!
Μίλτο κανα νέο από την SUPERFAST έχουμε?? :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μια διευκρινισι φιλε μου δεν θα λες ακομα και το ρομιλντα ειναι πιο σταθερο γιατι το ρομιλντα εισα εισα ειναι παρα πολλι καλοθαλασο ..μπορεις να πεις ας πουμε για το αδαμαντιος κοραϊς που ειναι πολλι κουνιστρα για το μεγεθος του ..


τη ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ την εφερα ως παραδειγμα λογω παλαιοτητας και μεγεθους..ηταν το πρωτο που μου ηρθε στο μυαλο,δεν ηθελα να την προσβαλω :Wink: ..με τον κοραη απο την αλλη δεν εχω ταξιδεψει για να εκφερω αποψη..



> Μίλτο κανα νέο από την SUPERFAST έχουμε??


γεια σας κυριε λιμεναρχα! :Wink: :mrgreen:
δεν εχω μαθει τιποτα καινουριο γιατι ειμαι και μακρια απο την πατριδα αυτον τον καιρο..οταν ερθω θα ξαναενοχλησω τους υπευθυνους,να δω τι αποφασισαν! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> τη ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ την εφερα ως παραδειγμα λογω παλαιοτητας και μεγεθους..ηταν το πρωτο που μου ηρθε στο μυαλο,δεν ηθελα να την προσβαλω..με τον κοραη απο την αλλη δεν εχω ταξιδεψει για να εκφερω αποψη..
> 
> 
> γεια σας κυριε λιμεναρχα!:mrgreen:
> δεν εχω μαθει τιποτα καινουριο γιατι ειμαι και μακρια απο την πατριδα αυτον τον καιρο..οταν ερθω θα ξαναενοχλησω τους υπευθυνους,να δω τι αποφασισαν!


:mrgreen: Οτσέι....Μήνυμα ελήφθη.........

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν μιλησα μονο για το 4 οτι ειχαμε..το 2006 κ 2007 ηταν το 5..να προσθεσω οτι απο τελη μαιου και για λιγο ξανα μπηκε το 4 το 2007 κ μετα παλι αντικατασταθηκε απο το 5..
η αναφορα μου στο 4 ηταν οτι επειδη ειναι το πιο μεγαλο θεωρω οτι μια χαρα κανει για την κρητη..ε και αλλο 30 κομβοι που δεν τους δινουν και σε καθημερινη βαση και αλλο 36-40+

----------


## george123

2 δρομολόγια από τη SEA JETS?

----------


## ndimitr93

Κι άλλο εν όψει εκλογών.... :Wink:  :Smile: 
EDIT: Σε επικοινωνία μου με το λιμεναρχείο μου είπαν ότι έχει σταλεί αίτημα για να το εγκρίνουν! Δηλαδή δεν είναι ακόμα σίγουρο...επίσης μου είπαν μόνο για τις 5/10....Θα ξαναεπικοινώνησω εν καιρώ...

----------


## speedrunner

Ότι ποιο κουφό μπορούσα να δω σήμερα :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
...και στο σύστημα κρατήσεων μόνο στις 05/10 υπάρχει απο Πειραιά για Χανιά, αλλα δεν μπορούν να εκδοθούν εισιτήρια ακόμη, είναι κλειστό!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Ναυλομένο ίσως να μεταφέρει ψηφοφόρους? το πιθανότερο.

----------


## ndimitr93

Εκτός σχεδίων της εταιρίας Attica η δρομολόγηση πλοίου στην Σούδα.... :Sad:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

γιατι ετσι?δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο το ηρακλειο??

----------


## MILTIADIS

> γιατι ετσι?δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο το ηρακλειο??


ας γελασω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): γιατι να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι?

----------


## ndimitr93

> γιατι ετσι?δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο το ηρακλειο??


Μωρέ από Ηράκλειο είναι παραευχαριστημένοι!
Στα Χανιά φοβούνται.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μωρέ από Ηράκλειο είναι παραευχαριστημένοι!


μην ορκιζεσαι.. :Wink: μονο και μονο επειδη τους περισευει απο την αδριατικη το κρατανε εκει..και το δευτερο περισευουμενο θα παει τελιακ μυτιληνη γι αυτο δεν ερχονται χανια.

----------


## ndimitr93

> μην ορκιζεσαι..μονο και μονο επειδη τους περισευει απο την αδριατικη το κρατανε εκει..και το δευτερο περισευουμενο θα παει τελιακ μυτιληνη γι αυτο δεν ερχονται χανια.


Λες και το ξερα απο την αρχή..... :Mad:

----------


## leonidas

> Εκτός σχεδίων της εταιρίας Attica η δρομολόγηση πλοίου στην Σούδα....


Αμαν!!!
Πανε οι γιορτες και τα πανηγυρια καλωσορισματος του βαπορα στα Χανια...
Κριμα :cry:...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Λες και το ξερα απο την αρχή.....


 παντως ειχε πεσει πολυ ψαξιμο μεχρι προσφατα..αλλα οταν βγαινεις οριακα η' μπαινεις και μεσα στο ηρακλειο με τα τοσες δεκαδες φορτηγα που διακινουνται καθε μερα τι να πας να κανεις στο καστρο της ΑΝΕΚ τα χανια?

----------


## gtogias

> Εκτός σχεδίων της εταιρίας Attica η δρομολόγηση πλοίου στην Σούδα....


 
Υπήρξε κάποια επίσημη (ή και ανεπίσημη) δήλωση ή είναι απλά εκτιμήσεις?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Υπήρξε κάποια επίσημη (ή και ανεπίσημη) δήλωση ή είναι απλά εκτιμήσεις?


Ανακοίνωση δεν έγινε από την εταιρεία αλλά στέλεχος της εταιρείας με ενημέρωσε ότι δεν προτίθεται να δρομολογήσει πλοίο στα Χανιά...

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Παιδια η αποψη μου ειναι οτι οποιο βαπορι και να ερθει στην γραμμη χανια-πειραιας δεν θα αντεξει οικονομικα την εταιρια του διοτι οι φορτηγατζηδες χρωστανε πολλα λεφτα στην ανεκ και δεν γινετε να πανε σε αλλο βαπορι..και οπως ξερετε οι νταλικες εχουν τους πολλους παραδες και οχι οι απλοι επιβατες.

----------


## Naias II

> Εκτός σχεδίων της εταιρίας Attica η δρομολόγηση πλοίου στην Σούδα....


Κρίμα......είναι αλήθεια πάντως ότι στο Ηράκλειο δεν έχει κερδίσει το παιχνίδι.Είναι ευτύχημα που κρατάει το πλοίο στη γραμμή.
Από την άλλη για Μυτιλήνη καλό σενάριο για τους Χιώτες και Μυτιληνιούς που η γραμμή έχει αδικηθεί πολύ τελευταία. Όμως η Attica το Blue Horizon δεν προορίζει;

----------


## KABODETHS

Και Χίο-Μυτιλήνη αυτή την περίοδο είναι δύσκολο (λόγω ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ) να πάρει μερίδιο στα φορτηγά. Μόνο επιβάτες μπορεί

----------


## ndimitr93

> Όμως η Attica το Blue Horizon δεν προορίζει;


Αυτό προορίζει για δρομολόγηση μέχρι την έλευση των νεότευκτων από την Κορέα....μετά αλλάζει ριζικά το Αιγαίο αλλά είναι πολύ βραχυπρόθεσμες προβλέψεις και καλύτερα να μείνουμε στα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα..... :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

*Για τριτο παλατι στο αιγαιο ακουω,για αγορα του ΖΕΥΣ-που ειναι λουκουμι για τη γραμμη-παει το πραγμα,κυκλοφορησαν(απο τωρα)και διαφημιστικα για την  επισκεψη των παλατιων στη σουδα τον προσεχη Μαρτιο,για τις εκδρομες.Μηπως καποιοι συντροφοι εκει στη σουδα πρεπει σιγα-σιγα να παρουν τις τρομπες τους και να αρχισουν να φουσκωνουν τα οχηματα τους ωστε να ειναι σε ετοιμοτητα?*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *Για τριτο παλατι στο αιγαιο ακουω,για αγορα του ΖΕΥΣ-που ειναι λουκουμι για τη γραμμη-παει το πραγμα,κυκλοφορησαν(απο τωρα)και διαφημιστικα για την επισκεψη των παλατιων στη σουδα τον προσεχη Μαρτιο,για τις εκδρομες.Μηπως καποιοι συντροφοι εκει στη σουδα πρεπει σιγα-σιγα να παρουν τις τρομπες τους και να αρχισουν να φουσκωνουν τα οχηματα τους ωστε να ειναι σε ετοιμοτητα?*


 Μακάρι κ να ξερα απο που τα ξεφιτρώνεις εσυ όλα αυτά.....στανταρ για τις πολυήμερες είναι κ ευκαιρεία να το εκμεταλευτούν..να τα οικονομήσουν κ απο εκεί!!!!Πάντως δεν νομιζω να βάλουν βαπόρι για την συγκεκριμένη γραμμη μόνιμο!!!!Αν κ θα το ήθελα... :Wink:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Καλός ο ανταγωνισμός. Ελπίζω στηρίξουν την γραμμή και να κρατήσει.

----------


## ndimitr93

Πρώτον, τα οχήματα είναι έτοιμα.....
Δεύτερον το φυλλάδιο δεν μιλάει για Μάρτιο.....
Τρίτον μακάρι να είναι το Ζευς....
Και τέταρτον αν μπεί παλάτι για δρομολόγια εδώ, τότε ετοιμαστείτε για μεγάααααληηηη Φιέστα!!!!
ΠΕΤΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 

Μίλτο πές μου ότι δεν έριξες φώτοσοπ στο φυλλάδιο για να το πιστέψω, και ότι δεν είναι ένας ελαιοχρωματισμός του nautilia!!!!!!! :Cool: .....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πρώτον, τα οχήματα είναι έτοιμα.....
> Δεύτερον το φυλλάδιο δεν μιλάει για Μάρτιο.....
> Τρίτον μακάρι να είναι το Ζευς....
> Και τέταρτον αν μπεί παλάτι για δρομολόγια εδώ, τότε ετοιμαστείτε για μεγάααααληηηη Φιέστα!!!!
> ΠΕΤΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Μίλτο πές μου ότι δεν έριξες φώτοσοπ στο φυλλάδιο για να το πιστέψω, και ότι δεν είναι ένας ελαιοχρωματισμός του nautilia!!!!!!!.....


 τι φωτοσοπ μωρε??δεν ξερω να κανω εγω τετοια πραματα..το πηρα απευθειας απο την κουτα το φυλλαδιο!ακομα ουτε στα γκισε των πρακτορειων δεν εχει βγει! :Wink: το φυλλαδιο εχει βγει με την προοπτικη του μαρτιου.

----------


## ndimitr93

> τι φωτοσοπ μωρε??δεν ξερω να κανω εγω τετοια πραματα..το πηρα απευθειας απο την κουτα το φυλλαδιο!ακομα ουτε στα γκισε των πρακτορειων δεν εχει βγει!το φυλλαδιο εχει βγει με την προοπτικη του μαρτιου.


Εγω θυμάμαι να έρχονται εκδρομές τον Απρίλη......Τι μου λέτε για Μάρτιο εμένα...αν είναι Μάρτης μάλλον για δρομολόγια το κοβω...δεν κάνεις ανακοίνωση στο ευρύ κοινό για τους μαθητές που θα μεταφέρεις.....αυτά είναι σε συνεργασία με πρακτορείο.....¶ρα εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι δρομολογείται κι άλλο πλοίο στα Χανιά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πραγματι παρολο που τα συγκεκριμενα πλοια περνανε καθε χρονο απο τη σουδα,δεν εχει τυχει να ξαναβγαλουν διαφημιστικο το οποιο εστιαζει μαλιστα και στον χρονο ταξιδιου..προφανες ειναι οτι σε πρωτη φαση μιλαμε για εκδρομες γιατι βλεπουμε τα ΚΝΩΣΟΣ/ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ στην φωτο.το αν ολο αυτο το μανιφεστο αποτελει προβα generale για κατι μεγαλυτερο και αν τελικα ερθει τριτο παλατι στο αιγαιο,οπως ειχε αναφερει σε αρθρο της προ καιρου η εγκυροτατη ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ,θα φανει εν καιρω..

σας παραπεμπω στα κατα τοπους πρακτορεια για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες!!

----------


## vageliss23

Μακροπρόθεσμα πάντως αυτό ίσως κάνει κακό στην Attica, καθιστώντας την εντελώς "περιθωριακή" παρουσία στο νησί.

Αντιθέτως, ενδεχόμενη δρομολόγηση του XI στα Χανιά θα έβαζε "μπουρλότο" στην Κρήτη και θα οδηγούσε σε γενικευμένη έξαρση του ανταγωνισμού

----------


## meco

Πολύ περίεργο αυτό. ¶λλο να πάει ένα πλοίο σε ένα λιμάνι να παραλάβει κόσμο για εκδρομή (είτε είναι μαθητές είτε οποιοδήποτε group) και άλλο να παραλάβει μεμονωμένους επιβάτες για δρομολόγιο. Για να γίνει το δεύτερο, από όσα ξέρω, απαιτείται άδεια σκοπιμότητας, διαφορετικά δεν επιτρέπεται. Μάλλον το φυλλάδιο προετοιμάζει το έδαφος για κάθοδο των Μινωικών στα Χανιά το οποίο είναι και πάλι περίεργο με βάση την πολιτική του grimaldi που σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για διεθνείς γραμμές. Μάλλον βέβαια μυρίστηκε το πόσο φιλέτο είναι η και συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.

----------


## sg3

το φυλλαδιο μας λεει και για 5 1/2 ωρες! δεν μου μοιαζει για εκδρομικο!!εγω νομιζω αν ερθει πλοιο για χανια (ζευς) θα ειναι δρομολοδιο τυπου σουπερφαστ (αναχωρηση μεσημερι απο πειραια και βραδυ απο σουδα)

----------


## vageliss23

Θα επιμείνω πάντως πως αυτο θα πιέσει ακόμα περισσότερο την Attica.

Αντιθέτως, μια ενδεχόμενη κάθοδος του XI στα Χανιά θα εξασφαλίσει την οξύτητα του ανταγωνισμού στην Κρήτη, με τις τρεις εταιρείες να έχουν σημαντική παρουσία στη γραμμή.

Αντιθέτως, αν κατέβουν οι Μινωικές στα Χανιά και τελικά αποχωρήσει το XII από το Ηράκλειο δε νομίζω ότι μακροπρόθεσμα θα αλλάξει κάτι σημαντικό.

----------


## jumpman

Παιδιά πάντως για όσους δε το γνωρίζουν, πέρσι και πρόπερσι τα παλάτια μαζί τους μαθητές των εκδρομών έπαιρνα και κανονικούς επιβάτες. Ήταν να κάνω και εγώ ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι από Ηράκλειο προς Πειραιά, αλλά δυστυχώς δε τα κατάφερα. Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι το εισητήριο από Ηράκλειο για Χανιά ήταν 10 ευρώ για επιβάτες και θυμάμαι που σχολίαζα ότι το πλοίο έκανε πιο λίγο χρόνο από το λεωφορείο για Σούδα και ήταν και πιο φτηνό. Επομένως μπορεί όλα αυτά που λέτε να μην είναι παρά μια απλή διαφήμιση για περισσότερο κόσμο, γιατί ίσως φέτος να κάνουν περισσότερα τέτοια δρομολόγια τα παλάτια, χωρίς βέβαια να αποκλείεται το γεγονός για δρομολόγηση πλοίου των Μινοϊκών στα Χανιά. Πάντως αν είναι το Ζευς χωρίς ελληνική σημαία, δε νομίζω να έχει πολλές ελπίδες. Πιστεύω πως η σημαία θα παίξει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο, χωρίς να υποτιμώ το πλοίο.

----------


## meco

> Παιδιά πάντως για όσους δε το γνωρίζουν, πέρσι και πρόπερσι τα παλάτια μαζί τους μαθητές των εκδρομών έπαιρνα και κανονικούς επιβάτες. Ήταν να κάνω και εγώ ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι από Ηράκλειο προς Πειραιά, αλλά δυστυχώς δε τα κατάφερα. Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι το εισητήριο από Ηράκλειο για Χανιά ήταν 10 ευρώ για επιβάτες και θυμάμαι που σχολίαζα ότι το πλοίο έκανε πιο λίγο χρόνο από το λεωφορείο για Σούδα και ήταν και πιο φτηνό.


Μάλιστα. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή η πληροφορία. Εκεί θα υπήρχε λογικά παραθυράκι στο νόμο/κανονισμό για αυτό και το εισιτήριο ήταν Ηράκλειο > Χανιά και όχι Πειραιά > Χανιά οπότε και λογικά πάλι θα ήταν δυνατό κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## nikosdet

> Πάντως αν είναι το Ζευς χωρίς ελληνική σημαία, δε νομίζω να έχει πολλές ελπίδες. Πιστεύω πως η σημαία θα παίξει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο, χωρίς να υποτιμώ το πλοίο.


Εφόσον αγοραστεί (που μένουν μόνο τα τυπικά δλδ) από τις Μινωικές, το πλοίο θα αλλάξει σινιάλα, πλήρωμα και σημαία..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

περυσι για την ακριβια στις εκδρομες που πηγαιναν τα παλατια στη σουδα εκαναν το πειραιας -χανια σε 5 ωρες κ 15 λεπτα..παντως θα ηταν παρα πολυ καλο να μπει παλατι μνιμο στη σουδα και να κανει και highspeed δρομολογιο τυπου olympic champion..ειδικα για φοιτητες θα ειναι σουπερ

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Θέλω να πιστεύω οτι θα μπεί το ΖΕΥΣ...!!! Και το ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ να μπεί το έχει στην ταχύτητα... :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη αν παει παλατι στα χανια θα κανει παταγο!!τα ηδη υπαρχοντα πλοια της ανεκ στη σουδα δεν μπορουν να ανταγωνιστουν τα παλατια..ακομα και το καταπληκτικο ελυρος υστερει σε καποια πραγματα σε σχεση με τα παλατια..

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Κοιτα φιλε Highspeed,...σε θεματα ξενοδοχειακού κ σε θέματα υπηρεσιων κ τα δυο βαπόρια πιστεύω οτι είναι ισάξια...ο ΈΛΥΡΟΣ είναι απίστευτος....η μόνη διαφορά τους πιστευω εγώ είναι η ταχύτητα...κ τιποτε άλλο!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

αυτο ειπα στο μηνυμα μου εμμεσως πλην σαφως..και το τονισα οτι το ελυρος ειναι καταπληκτικο. η μονη διαφορα ειναι η ταχυτητα..ειναι ομως ενας παραγοντας που ενδιαφερει πολυ κοσμο, και ιδιαιτερα φοιτητοκοσμο.

----------


## MILTIADIS

εεειιιι!!!περιμεντε!ακομα δεν τον ειδαμε,γιαννη τον βαφτισαμε? :Very Happy: καντε λιγο υπομονη και θα δουμε αν οντως παιζει τετοιο ενδεχομενο δρομολογησης.. :Wink:

----------


## profitis

Παιδια είχα πολυ καιρο να μπω στο forum και μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα :P :P :P

Δεν το συζητώ για φοιτητόκοσμο, όλοι κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε κάθε φορα για να αποφευγουμε το 9ώρο της ΑΝΕΚ. Καλο και χρυσό το Έλυρος αλλα όλοι νοσταλγούμε εποχές που το Αριαδνη το έκανε σε 6,5 ώρες (ή και το Νήσος Χίος). Μακάρι να έρθει αν και μονο το καλοκαιρι θα στεριώσει και θα πάει καλα...Το χειμώνα με ολα τα φορτηγα στην ΑΝΕΚ...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

να σου πω καλο , χρυσο το αριαδνη αλλα το olympic champion ηταν ακομα καλυτερο..εκανε 5 ωρες και 50 λεπτακια ενω το αριαδνη πολλες φορες βαραγε 7ωρο..θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα στην αρχη που ειχαν πρωτομπει εφυγα με το αριαδνη 23κ45 και το champion  ειχε αναχωρηση  00:20 και οταν φτασαμε 7 παρατεταρτο με το αριαδνη και κατεβηκαμε το champion ειχε δεσει, και ειχε αδειασει!!

----------


## profitis

> να σου πω καλο , χρυσο το αριαδνη αλλα το olympic champion ηταν ακομα καλυτερο..εκανε 5 ωρες και 50 λεπτακια ενω το αριαδνη πολλες φορες βαραγε 7ωρο..θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα στην αρχη που ειχαν πρωτομπει εφυγα με το αριαδνη 23κ45 και το champion  ειχε αναχωρηση  00:20 και οταν φτασαμε 7 παρατεταρτο με το αριαδνη και κατεβηκαμε το champion ειχε δεσει, και ειχε αδειασει!!


Kαμία αντίρρηση, το Champion ήτανε γρηγορότερο. Ομως αν δεν ειχε έρθει το Αριάδνη απο την Hellenic Seaways(ή κάποιο παρόμοιο ανταγωνιστικο-καλο πλοίο) δεν θα ερχότανε Π-Ο-Τ-Ε το Champion απο την Αδριατική. Αποδείχθηκε αργότερα που έφυγε το Αριαδνή και μετα απο ένα μήνα είχαμε πάλι Λισσός και Λατω.

----------


## IPAPO

> το φυλλαδιο μας λεει και για 5 1/2 ωρες! δεν μου μοιαζει για εκδρομικο!!εγω νομιζω αν ερθει πλοιο για χανια (ζευς) θα ειναι δρομολοδιο τυπου σουπερφαστ (αναχωρηση μεσημερι απο πειραια και βραδυ απο σουδα)



νομιζω οτι το ζευς με τιποτα δν μπορει να το κανει σε 5 1/2 ωρες!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

το zeus αν κοιταξεις τα χαρακτηριστικα του στο ιντερνετ δινει μεγιστη 32 κομβους..(www.ferries.gr)...επομενως μπορει να το κανει και πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο 5μισι ωρες

----------


## giannisk88

> εεειιιι!!!περιμεντε!ακομα δεν τον ειδαμε,γιαννη τον βαφτισαμε?καντε λιγο υπομονη και θα δουμε αν οντως παιζει τετοιο ενδεχομενο δρομολογησης..


Το σοφότερο που διάβασα σε αυτή τη σελίδα..
Πολύ ανυπομωνησία πέφτει στα Χανιά για νέο πλοίο..
Να ρωτήσω κάτι, στα Χανιά τα πλοία που είναι ήδη στη γραμμή με τί περίπου ποσοστό φεύγουν σε σχέση  με το κόσμο? δηλαδή πιστεύετε οτι ένα πλοίο ακομη θα ευδοκιμήσει στη γραμμή? γενικά δηλαδή θέλω να πώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την κίνηση?

----------


## MILTIADIS

πιστευω οτι ενα δευτερο πλοιο στα χανια θα παει πολυ καλυτερα απο οτι τα παει ενα τριτο πλοιο στο ηρακλειο..
οταν ψαχνεις πχ να κατεβεις χανια τετοιες μερες κ για να βρεις εισιτηριο πρεπει να το κλεισεις ενα μηνα πριν τοτε..

----------


## profitis

Το καλοκαίρι κιόλας, και γενικά απο Μάρτιο εως Σεπτέμβριο ένα δεύτερο πλοίο η γραμμή το σηκώνει ΑΝΕΤΑ αφού έχει πάρα πολυ τουρισμο ο νομός και μετακινούνται και πάρα πολυ οι ντόπιοι. Η κυριότερη παράμετρος βέβαια σε ολη την υπόθεση ειναι τα φορτηγα που πολύ δύσκολα θα φύγουν απο την ΑΝΕΚ για πάρα πολλους λόγους.

Μακάρι να κατέβει ένα δεύτερο βαπόρι στη γραμμή και ας ειναι μονο για την high season...

----------


## giannisk88

Και εγώ παιδιά πιστεύω πως καλύτερα να είχαμε στο Ηράκλειο τα 2 κλασσικά βαπόρια και το Σουπερφαστ να ήταν στα Χανιά να διπλώσει με Ελυρο. Είναι δύσκολο στα Χανιά να βγούν ειδικά καλοκαίρι τη στιγμή που το Ηράκλειο βολεύεται με τα 2 βαπόρια.
Αλλα παιδιά ας κάνουμε υπομονή λίγο με αυτό το θέμα και θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα πιστεύω προς το καλό!Δε ξέρει κανείς μας ποιο βαπόρι θα είναι και όταν μάθουμε τότε κάνουμε ρεπορτάζ κανονικό :Smile:

----------


## malkostas

> το zeus αν κοιταξεις τα χαρακτηριστικα του στο ιντερνετ δινει μεγιστη 32 κομβους..(www.ferries.gr)...επομενως μπορει να το κανει και πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο 5μισι ωρες


Αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να το πιστέψουμε...και το Αριάδνη λένε για 27 αλλά άφαντα...ένα πλοίο μετά από κάποια χρόνια από κάπου θα χάσει...Ακόμα και νεογέννητο δεν θυμάμαι να είχε τέτοια ταχύτητα!
Η γραμμή πιστεύω το σηκώνει το βαπόρι, όταν το καλοκαίρι τα πλοία είναι γεμάτα με μέσο όρο 6000 επιβατών την ημέρα των ημερησίων την περίοδο Ιούλοιος-Αύγουστος και φυσικά δεν είναι από το μυαλό μου, βγήκαν στατιστικά από πρακτορεία. Όταν το καλοκαίρι ζορίζεται, ένα δεύτερο πλοίο χρειάζεται...
Θεωρώ λάθος την κίνηση της Superfast με το Ηράκλειο...Στο αντίστοιχο θέμα διάβασα ότι δεν ξεκίνησε καλά αλλά ανέβηκε μετά...Στα Χανιά θα ξεκινούσε πολύ καλύτερα...Και ειδικά τον κόσμο από το Ρέθυμνο... :Wink:

----------


## nikosdet

> Αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να το πιστέψουμε...και το Αριάδνη λένε για 27 αλλά άφαντα...ένα πλοίο μετά από κάποια χρόνια από κάπου θα χάσει...Ακόμα και νεογέννητο δεν θυμάμαι να είχε τέτοια ταχύτητα!
> Η γραμμή πιστεύω το σηκώνει το βαπόρι, όταν το καλοκαίρι τα πλοία είναι γεμάτα με μέσο όρο 6000 επιβατών την ημέρα των ημερησίων την περίοδο Ιούλοιος-Αύγουστος και φυσικά δεν είναι από το μυαλό μου, βγήκαν στατιστικά από πρακτορεία. Όταν το καλοκαίρι ζορίζεται, ένα δεύτερο πλοίο χρειάζεται...
> Θεωρώ λάθος την κίνηση της Superfast με το Ηράκλειο...Στο αντίστοιχο θέμα διάβασα ότι δεν ξεκίνησε καλά αλλά ανέβηκε μετά...Στα Χανιά θα ξεκινούσε πολύ καλύτερα...Και ειδικά τον κόσμο από το Ρέθυμνο...


Μάλλον φίλε διάβασες λάθος στο θέμα του Ηρακλείου.. Ή μάλλον διάβασες τις εκτιμήσεις κάποιων και όχι τα στοιχεία! Το ΣΦ δεν ξεκίνησε καλά και συνέχισε πολύ χειρότερα!! Όχι μόνο δεν ανέβασε ποσοστά όσο περνούσε ο καιρός όπως θα ήταν λογικό, αλλά απεναντίας τα μείωσε και έμεινε στην 3η θέση σε όλες τις κατηγορίες!!! Δεν έχουμε δει βέβαια στοιχεία Δεκέμβρη, αλλά περισσότερα σε εκείνο το θέμα όταν έρθει η ώρα.
Οπότε ναι, λάθος κίνηση εκεί (τουλάχιστον για την ώρα)! Τα Χανιά σηκώνουν σίγουρα 2 πλοία, δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο μπορούν να αντέξουν 2 "καλά" πλοία! Από την άλλη απέναντι στην ΑΝΕΚ στην έδρα της δεν μπορείς να πας με πιο "συμβατικό" πλοίο...
Όμως πού χώρεσαν οι κατά μ.ό. 6000 επιβάτες;;;!

Το Ζευς προφανώς και πιάνει τους 32 κόμβους. Ακόμη κι αυτούς να μην πιάνει, άντε να φτάνει τους 31-31,5! Δες και τα Παλάτια στο Ηράκλειο που μια χαρά πιάνουν τη μεγ.ταχύτητα τους, παρότι είναι ελαφρώς πιο παλιά από το Ζευς. Ακόμη και χαμηλότερης "ποιότητας" να είναι τα Κορεάτικα από τα Ιταλικά, πόσο να πάει; Και πού το στηρίζουμε;

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, συνεχίζουμε να ασχολούμαστε με σενάρια επί σεναρίων!!

----------


## malkostas

> Μάλλον φίλε διάβασες λάθος στο θέμα του Ηρακλείου.. Ή μάλλον διάβασες τις εκτιμήσεις κάποιων και όχι τα στοιχεία! Το ΣΦ δεν ξεκίνησε καλά και συνέχισε πολύ χειρότερα!! Όχι μόνο δεν ανέβασε ποσοστά όσο περνούσε ο καιρός όπως θα ήταν λογικό, αλλά απεναντίας τα μείωσε και έμεινε στην 3η θέση σε όλες τις κατηγορίες!!! Δεν έχουμε δει βέβαια στοιχεία Δεκέμβρη, αλλά περισσότερα σε εκείνο το θέμα όταν έρθει η ώρα.
> Οπότε ναι, λάθος κίνηση εκεί (τουλάχιστον για την ώρα)! Τα Χανιά σηκώνουν σίγουρα 2 πλοία, δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο μπορούν να αντέξουν 2 "καλά" πλοία! Από την άλλη απέναντι στην ΑΝΕΚ στην έδρα της δεν μπορείς να πας με πιο "συμβατικό" πλοίο...
> Όμως πού χώρεσαν οι κατά μ.ό. 6000 επιβάτες;;;!
> 
> Το Ζευς προφανώς και πιάνει τους 32 κόμβους. Ακόμη κι αυτούς να μην πιάνει, άντε να φτάνει τους 31-31,5! Δες και τα Παλάτια στο Ηράκλειο που μια χαρά πιάνουν τη μεγ.ταχύτητα τους, παρότι είναι ελαφρώς πιο παλιά από το Ζευς. Ακόμη και χαμηλότερης "ποιότητας" να είναι τα Κορεάτικα από τα Ιταλικά, πόσο να πάει; Και πού το στηρίζουμε;
> 
> Εν πάση περιπτώσει, συνεχίζουμε να ασχολούμαστε με σενάρια επί σεναρίων!!


Οι 6000 επιβάτες ηταν άφιξη το πρωί, αναχώρηση το πρωί άφιξη το απόγευμα και αναχώρηση το βράδυ....μιλάω για συνολική κίνηση ημέρας...

Τον Δία δεν τον έχω δει να χτυπάει τέτοιες ταχύτητες...τώρα αν τις χτυπήσει το δέχομαι...

Το ΣΦ λέω ότι ανέβηκε μετά, όχι ότι ξεπέρασε τις άλλες εταιρείες... :Wink:

----------


## despo

Φίλοι μου ισως είναι και καλό να ... ονειροπολούμε, αλλά ο Δίας δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπεί στη γραμμή.

----------


## ορφεας

Απο σήμερα έως και τις 05/02/2010 στην γραμμή αυτή τα "ΛΑΤΩ" και "ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ".

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εχει ακουστει κατι νεοτερο για το αν θα υπαρξει δρομολογηση πλοιου της μινοαν στα χανια??η θα αρκεστει μοναχα στα εκτακτα δρομολογια για της πενθημερες?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Έκτακτα δρομολόγια για τις ημέρες του Πάσχα έχει σχεδιάσει η ΑΝΕΚ LINES, συνεπής στη δέσμευσή της για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση του επιβατικού κοινού όλο τον χρόνο, και ιδίως σε περιόδους με αυξημένη ζήτηση._ 

http://www.nautilia.gr/content.asp?contentid=14688

----------


## panthiras1

Όμως στα ημερήσια δεν ισχύουν οι προσφορές του Καλοκαιριού ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## profitis

Kαλησπέρα σας!

Είδα οτι η ΑΝΕΚ έχει βγάλει προσφορές για τα ΙΧ στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Χανιά με  49 ευρώ μέχρι τις 23 Μαρτίου. Η τιμή αυτή ισχύει και για ασυνόδευτα αμάξια; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να την πάει και για το Πάσχα αυτη τη τιμή η ΑΝΕΚ; Νομίζω οτι τη φοιτητική έκπτωση 35% δεν την κάνουν στα αυτοκίνητα, σωστα; Επίσης αν έχει κανεις υπόψιν του αν η προσφορά που δίνεις 5 εισητήρια και σου βγάζουν το μ.ο. για έκπτωση ισχύει αν δώσεις ανάκατα τα εισητηρια; Δηλαδή ένα αμαξιου, ένα καμπίνας και τα υπόλοιπα;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Kαλησπέρα σας!
> 
> Είδα οτι η ΑΝΕΚ έχει βγάλει προσφορές για τα ΙΧ στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Χανιά με 49 ευρώ μέχρι τις 23 Μαρτίου. Η τιμή αυτή ισχύει και για ασυνόδευτα αμάξια; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να την πάει και για το Πάσχα αυτη τη τιμή η ΑΝΕΚ; Νομίζω οτι τη φοιτητική έκπτωση 35% δεν την κάνουν στα αυτοκίνητα, σωστα; Επίσης αν έχει κανεις υπόψιν του αν η προσφορά που δίνεις 5 εισητήρια και σου βγάζουν το μ.ο. για έκπτωση ισχύει αν δώσεις ανάκατα τα εισητηρια; Δηλαδή ένα αμαξιου, ένα καμπίνας και τα υπόλοιπα;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!


Λογικα για να λεει μεχρι 23(low season)δεν νομιζω οτι θα παει παρακατω.Ειδικα τωρα κ με την ανοδο του φπα που θα εχει επιβαρυνση και στα εισιτηρια.Η φοιτητικη εκπτωση πραγματι δεν ισχυει για τα ιχ αλλα μονο για το εισιτηριο του επιβατη.Για τα πεντε εισιτηρια τελος πρεπει να ειναι ολα ιδιας θεσης(πχ 5 deck η'5 αεροπορικα κτλ).

----------


## Jonnie P.

Καλησπέρα! Τα πέντε εισιτήρια πρέπει να έχουν εκδοθεί μέσα σε διάστημα 12 ημερολογιακών μηνών και το έκτο (το δωρεάν) να εκδοθεί μέσα στο ίδιο διάστημα. Η αξία του δωρεάν εισιτηρίου ισούται με το μέσο όρο της αξίας των 5 (ανεξαρτήτου θέσης).

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μπηκαμε αγαπητοι φιλοι επιτελους στον κρισιμο για την ακτοπλοια μηνα απριλιο!Μηνας με πολλες ανακαταταξεις,μεταδρομολογησεις και..ο,τι αλλο προκυψει.
Μια απο τις πιο ενδιαφερουσες εξελιξεις αυτο τον μηνα ειναι σιγουρα και η δρομολογηση του μπλου οραιζον στη γραμμη των χανιων.
Κινηση *θετικοτατη* για τους επιβατες και τον ανταγωνισμο και κυριως για τον τουρισμο του νομου ειδικα σε αυτους τους δυσκολους καιρους..
Προσωπικη μου αποψη βεβαια ειναι οτι προκειται για μια''απονενοημενη'' κινηση της αττικα,που εχει προφανεστατο στοχο να πιεσει την sea star να αποχωρησει απο τα δωδεκανησα.Πραγματικα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω για ποιο λογο η αττικα ανοιγει ενα..τεταρτο μετωπο.Η μειωση κινησης στην αδριατικη,τα αρνητικα αποτελεσματα στο ηρακλειο και το κερασακι στην τουρτα..η δρομολογηση του χελενικ βογιατζερ και των 2 ρο/ρο της ΝΕΛ στα δωδεκανησα.Ολα αυτα ισως κοστισουν στον ομιλο περισοτερα απο τα 27,5 εκατ ζημιων που κατεγραψε το 2009.
Επι της ουσιας τωρα,αυτη η καθοδος δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να προκαλεσει την ανατροπη που δεν καταφεραν να επιφερουν τοσα χρονια τα μπλου σταρ2,αριαδνη,νησος χιος,χαισπιντ 5 κτλ..Οσο για το ενδεχομενο καθοδου του ολυμπιονικη στο αιγαιο,οπως ακουστηκε,ως απαντηση νομιζω οτι ουτε καν περναει απο το μυαλο των υπευθυνων της ΑΝΕΚ.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgosss

Στο σχετικό άρθρο της τοπικής εφημερίδας http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/index.php?artid=44111 αναφέρεται το προς δρομολόγηση απο τη Blue Star πλοίο ως "γρήγορο", τόσο στον τίτλο όσο και μέσα στο άρθρο. Τώρα εάν το Blue Horizon με την παραπάνω ταχύτητα που αναπτύσει σε σχέση με τα ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ/ΛΑΤΩ θεωρείται "γρήγορο", τότε εξίσου γρήγορο ή και highspeed :Smile: ακόμα είναι το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (το οποίο σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφονται στο forum αναμένεται να επιστρέψει σύντομα στα Χανιά) Εννοείται πως δεν σχολιάζω την κίνηση της Blue Star ή το πλοίο απλά τα όσα γράφονται...

----------


## despo

Προσωπικά προβληματίζομαι με τον 'πολεμο' που κηρύχτηκε στο Αιγαίο για το μόνο και απλό λόγο οτι βρισκόμαστε σε περίοδο ισχνών αγελάδων, αλλά και με ριμές πετρελαίου σιγά-σιγά αυξανόμενες. Και αυτός ο προβληματισμός δεν μου αφήνει περιθώρια να σκεφτώ κατι άλλο, παρά οτι το αποτέλεσμα θα φέρει αλλαγές στον ακτοπλοικό χάρτη με δυσμενείς (ως συνήθως γίνεται) επιπτώσεις στον επιβάτη και στον κόσμο που δουλεύει στις εταιρείες.

----------


## NAXOS

Μη στενοχωριεσαι DESPO. Το πολυ πολυ να δουμε οτι και με τις αεροπορικες εταιριες. Δηλαδη καμμια ΕΝΩΣΗ και τοτε θα δεις τι εχει να γινη στα μικρα νησια,στα δρομολογια στις τιμες κτλ.κτλ.
Μονο ετσι θα σταματηση ο πολεμος οπως λες..Ιδωμεν.
Αντε και του χρονου ναμαστε καλα να δουμε τις εξελιξεις.............
Η φωτο με τους...μονομαχους για σενα

IMG_4443-1.JPG

----------


## lissos

Από blog : 


> O Γιάννης Βαρδινογιάννης έχει πόλεμο με τον Ανδρέα Βγενόπουλο επειδή ο  τελευταίος έβαλε πλοία στα Χανιά. Πάτησε στο απόρθητο...
> φρούριο του Βαρδινογιάννη και αυτός τώρα  ετοιμάζεται με αντίποινα στις άγονες γραμμές. Γιαυτό και αποχώρησε από  το ΣΕΕΝ για να ετοιμαστεί για τι μάχες.

----------


## panthiras1

*Τελικά έρχεται το Blue Horizon στα Χανιά.* 
Μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρεται σε σχετικό άρθρο της σημερινής (11-4-10) "Κυριακάτικης Ελευθεροτυπίας"
Πιό πολλά:
http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&...2010&id=150064

----------


## hsw

Σύγκριση τιμών ΑΝΕΚ / BSF 

Οικονομική 31 / 30 (Special:25, Super: 19)
Καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου 39 / --
ΑΒ4 49 / 48
Α4 53 / 52
ΑΒ3 56 / 57
Α3 63 / 64
ΒΗ2 65 / --
ΑΒ2 67 / 66
Α2 73 / 72
Α1 -- / 108
ΑΒ1 -- / 99
ΛΟΥΞ 82 (2κλινη) / 84 (2κλινη), 125 (μονόκλινη)

ΙΧ 55 / 56
ΜΟΤΟ < 250cc 18 / 17
MOTO > 250cc 25 / 34

Minibuses, Τροχόσπιτα, Campers 114 (0-6m), 128 (6-8m), 151 (8m+) / 21/μέτρο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδια εγω ξερω πως η τσεπη μας και ειδικα των φοιτητων θα ΑΝΑΣΑΝΕΙ και μαλιστα ΠΟΛΥ. Μεχρι προσφατα ενας φοιτητης αν ηθελε να ταξιδεψει πληρωνε 20 ευρω το ντεκ, 24 ευρω την αεροπορικη και 39 ευρω με κρεβατι σε τετρακλινη εσωτερικη. Τωρα μολις ενημερωθηκα πως με τη Blue Star οι φοιτητες εχουν 50% εκπτωση στις ηδη μειωμενες τιμες των κανονικων επιβατων. Τι σημαινει αυτο; Οτι θα πηγαινουμε με 15.5 ευρω στο ντεκ και με 25 ευρω με κρεβατι σε τετρακλινη εσωτερικη. Μαλιστα ενα απο τα δυο δρομολογια εχει κατω απο 25 ευρω το κρεβατι οποτε πηγαινε-ελα ερχεται οριακα κατω απο 50 ευρω. Για την τσεπη μου ειναι μεγαλη ανασα γιατι χρησιμοποιω συχνα τα βαπορια στη γραμμη. Κερδιζω 4.5 ευρω στο ντεκ και 14 στην κλινη, ειδικα το δευτερο ειναι ΕΝΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ. Λογικα θα απαντησει και η ΑΝΕΚ που εχει κανει ηδη το ντεκ 16 ευρω και φανταζομαι πως θα μειωσει πολυ το κρεβατι... Για να δουμε λοιπον, εμενα παντως μου αρεσει πολυ η παρουσα εξελιξη.

----------


## Naias II

Οι τιμές σε συνδυασμό με την ταχύτητα(1ώρα και 15λεπτά νωρίτερα) είναι το σούπερ της BSF!
Μακάρι τέτοιο ανταγωνισμό να το βλέπαμε και στις υπόλοιπες γραμμές.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για τα ωραρια οι διαφορες παιζουν.Οι Blue Star δηλωνει 7:15, αυτος ο χρονος ειναι ο συνολικος και οχι ο καθαρος χρονος ταξιδιου ,φαναρι με φαναρι. Το Horizon με ταχυτητες της ταξης των 22.3 κομβων θα καλυπτει τα 156 ναυτικα μιλια σε καθαρο χρονο ακριβως 7 ωρων, ενω αν πηγαινει με 22.5 θα καλυπτει την αποσταση σε 6:56 . Συνεπως οι 7:15 ειναι ο συνολικος χρονος ταξιδιου κατι που θα ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι πολυ πιασαρικο για την Blue Star μιας που το κανει και στο Ηρακλειο με το XII. Δηλαδη δηλωνει συνολικο χρονο, ενω θα μπορουσε να δηλωνει τον καθαρο που ειναι λιγοτερος. Τωρα οσον αφορα την ΑΝΕΚ η διαφορα με τα βαπορια της κυμαινεται αναλογα με το βαπορι. Ο Ελυρος για παραδειγμα που τον εχω ταξιδεψει απειρες φορες κανει συνηθως 7:20-7:30 καθαρο χρονο αναλογα με το δρομολογιο, ενω το Λατω το εχω δει απο 7:50 μεχρι και 8:20 με συνηθισμενο χρονο το 7:57-8:05. Για να μην παρεξηγηθω γραφω παντα τους καθαρους χρονους χωρις μανουβρες και χωρις καθυστερησεις απο το λιμανι αναχωρησης. Τελος ο Βενιζελος κανει καθαρο 8:20 ακομα και περισσοτερο πολλες φορες. Οποτε η διαφορα χρονου θα ειναι περιπου 0:25 λεπτα με τον Ελυρο, 00:55-1:05 με το Λατω και απο 1:20 και πανω με το Βενιζελο. Παντως το κλιμα στους κυκλους μου ειναι οτι θα στηριξουν την Blue Star επειδη με το ανταγωνισμο οι τιμες κατεβηκαν κατακορυφα, ειδικα στην κλινη οπως εγραψα παραπανω!!!

----------


## Naias II

Σαν συνολικό χρόνο δεν θα έχουν 1 ώρα πάνω-κάτω διαφορά με την ΑΝΕΚ;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Σαν συνολικό χρόνο δεν θα έχουν 1 ώρα πάνω-κάτω διαφορά με την ΑΝΕΚ;



Για τους χρονους ισχυει το παρακατω.




> Οποτε η διαφορα χρονου θα ειναι περιπου 0:25 λεπτα με τον Ελυρο, 00:55-1:05 με το Λατω και απο 1:20 και πανω με το Βενιζελο.


Οπως ειπα αυτοι οι χρονοι ειναι φαναρι με φαναρι, τωρα αυτες οι διαφορες μπορουν να αυξηθουν η να μειωθουν 5-7 λεπτα αναλογα με το ποσο γρηγορα μανουβραρει ενα βαπορι. Τα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ εχουν διαφορες σε ταχυτητα το ενα με το αλλο ανεξαρτητα τι δηλωνει επισημα. :Wink:

----------


## vageliss23

Είναι σαφέστατα προς τιμήν της Blue Star ότι ανακοινώνει καθαρούς χρόνους ταξιδιού

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαλλον συνολικους θελεις να πεις. Οταν εγω λεω καθαρο χρονο εννοω χωρις τη μανουβρα, δηλαδη σε ποση ωρα καλυπτει την καθαρη αποσταση. Η Blue Star κατα τη γνωμη μου ανακοινωνει το συνολικο χρονο!!! Δηλαδη μαζι με τη μανουβρα. Ουσιαστικα το ιδιο λεμε αλλα με διαφορετικο ορισμο και συμφωνω οτι ειναι προς τιμην της, αλλα για να μη αδικουμε και την ΑΝΕΚ δηλωνει σχεδον σε ολα τα βαπορια της χρονο 8:30 και ειδικα ο Ελυρος κανει συνολικο χρονο 7:35-7:45.

----------


## Naias II

Καλά αφού κάνει συνολικά 7*30 ώρες γιατί δηλώνει 1 ώρα παραπάνω....

----------


## vageliss23

Ναι, συνολικούς εννοούσα  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Καλά αφού κάνει συνολικά 7*30 ώρες γιατί δηλώνει 1 ώρα παραπάνω....


Δεν ξερω γιατι, αλλα αυτο ισχυει αλλωστε δεν κανει σταθερο χρονο. Κανει γυρω στο 7:20-7:30 καθαρο και 7:35-7:45 συνολικο. Ισως δεν θελει να δειξει για τους τυπους τη διαφορα με τα αλλα βαπορια της στη γραμμη αλλα στην πραξη το παει πιο γρηγορα.

----------


## nikosdet

Δεν μπορεί μία εταιρεία να έχει 2 βαπόρια που το ένα κάνει Χ χρόνο και το 2ο Ψ χρόνο κι εκείνη να δηλώνει το χαμηλότερο, γι'αυτό!
Τώρα όμως, λόγω ανταγωνισμού, φαντάζομαι ότι θα προσπαθήσει να κάνει τα δρομολόγια πιο σταθερά (εννοώ περίπου τον ίδιο χρόνο ανεξαρτήτως καραβιού), κυρίως προς τα κάτω! Το ελπίζουμε!

----------


## orisibios

Ειδατε στις προσφορες τι λεει? Οι φοιτητες 50% εκπτωση και οτι ισχυει για τα οχηματα αυτων!! Ισχυει ή εχει γινει τυπογραφικο λαθος? http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/porta...ffers#offid_37 Απιστευτο...δλδ 55 ευρω το οχημα -50% = 27,5 ευρω το αμαξι??? :Surprised:  Για την ανεκ μιλαω τωρα...Εχει κατι αντιστοιχο η BS για φοιτητες??

Παιδια μακαρι να προτιμησετε το νεο πλοιο μην μας φυγει σαν τα αλλα...βλεπετε τι αλλαγες εφερε στους τιμοκαταλογους ακομη δεν ξεκινησε...

----------


## Naias II

Να και το σχετικό δημοσίευμα από τη *Ναυτεμπορική
*

----------


## orisibios

Tωρα που δαν τα ζορια εφεραν τον Ελυρο παλι...αλλιως αμφιβαλλω αν τον ξαναβλεπαμε στα Χανια(στα ημερησια μπορει να τον εφερναν)...
Μας κοροιδευει η ανεκ, δεν μπορουσε τοσο καιρο να κανει μια υποτυπωδη μειωση στα εισητηρια(οχι και τοσο οπως τωρα, αλλα κατι ελαχιστο για τα ματια του κοσμου που τοσο την αγαπαει), παρα τωρα που ηρθε ο Βγενόπουλος τα βαλανε ιδια τιμή -50% απο την μια μερα στην αλλη!
Οταν καταφερουν και το διωξουν παλι το πλοιο οι Χανιωτες, την ιδια μερα θα ανεβασουν τις τιμες.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Εχεις δικιο σ αυτα που λες και συμφωνω πατριωτη orisibios αλλα για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο τα πραγματα με τις τιμες στα χανια δεν ηταν και τοσο τραγικα πριν την μπλου σταρ...και εισιτηριο απο 19ευρω εβρισκες και φτηνη καμπινα αν εκλεινες νωρις εβρισκες και δωρεαν εισιτηρια για καθε 5 διαδρομες και αλλες προσφορες.Πιστευω οτι παρα τις οσες αρνητικες κινησεις εκανε η ΑΝΕΚ στα χανια απο θεμα ποιοτητας πλοιων-κ αυτη η αποχωρηση του ελυρου ηταν η σταγονα που ξεχυλησε το ποτηρι-απο αποψη τιμων ηταν/ειναι αρκετα ενταξει.Ψαξε να δεις σε αλλες γραμμες τι γινεται με τις τιμες και αναφερομαι σε γραμμες εκτος κρητης που απεχουν λιγοτερο απο τον πειραια.Δες τι λησταρχειο επικρατει εκει περα και κανε τις συγκρισεις σου.

Φυσικα και τωρα με τον ανταγωνισμο θα γινουν ακομα καλυτερα ολα βεβαια! :Very Happy:

----------


## panthiras1

Έχω την εντύπωση πως το "ΕΛΥΡΟΣ" θα επέστρεφε στα Χανιά όταν θα έφευγε το "ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ" για τις κρουαζιέρες του, άσχετα αν θα υπήρχε πλοίο της BLUE STAR ή όχι.

----------


## panthiras1

Πάντως αν λάβουμε υπ' όψη μας την πολιτική της ΑΝΕΚ με τα ημερήσια, η BLUE STAR είναι πολύ ακριβότερη, αν σκεφτούμε ότι το ένα από τα δύο δρομολόγια που κάνει το πλοίο της (ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΧΑΝΙΑ) είναι ημερήσιο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου με συγχωρεις αλλα διαφωνω και μαλιστα καθετα. Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορεις να συγκρινεις τα μεμονομενα ημερησια της ΑΝΕΚ με την καθημερινη αναχωρηση του Horizon απο Πειραια. Η ΑΝΕΚ εκανε (δεν ξερω για το μελλον) τα ημερισια της ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ Η ΠΛΗΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ, γι'αυτο ακριβως και οι τιμες ηταν κατεβασμενες. Για 35 μερες το χρονο που το πλοιο ειναι φισκα με συγχωρεις αλλα παραπλανεις γραφοντας το παραπανω. Δεν σχολιαζεις ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ το γεγονος οτι μεχρι προσφατα η ΑΝΕΚ ειχε αισθητα υψηλοτερες τιμες για τα κοινα εισητηρια επιβατη και αυτοκινητου ενω ειδικα στους φοιτητες τα πραγματα ηταν ακομα χειροτερα αναλογικα. Γιατι; Γιατι σημερα στις ηδη μειωμενες τιμες του κοινου επιβατη εκανε εκπτωση 50% ενω πριν ηταν 30%. Παλια για να παρει φοιτητης κρεβατι σε τετρακλινη καμπινα εδινε 39 ευρω και τωρα 25, ενω για να ανεβασει αυτοκινητο εδινε 80+ ενω τωρα που πηγε στα 55 του κανει και 50% οποτε παει στα 27.5 . Το ντεκ για το φοιτητη εκανε 20 ενω τωρα 16. Σκεψου οτι οι προηγουμενες τιμες ισχυαν οταν η ΑΝΕΚ επαιρνε ολη τη μεταφορικη μεριδα της γραμμης ενω τωρα επεσαν τοσο ενω ολο και κατι θα παρει το Horizon. Οποτε *ΑΝ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΗΜΕΡΙΣΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ* ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΛΙΩΝ ΗΜΕΡΙΣΙΩΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΕΛΟ. Εν προκειμενω ομως τα ημερισια και οι αντιστοιχες μειωμενες τιμες τους γινονταν μονο 30-35 φορες το χρονο σε ημερες που το βαπορι ειναι φουλ γεματο. Με εξασφαλισμενο το κερδος κανεις ευκολα προσφορα!!! Οποτε εγω βλεπω μονο ως κοροιδια το γεγονος οτι η ΑΝΕΚ κατεβασε τοσο τις τιμες των ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΩΝ βραδινων δρομολογιων της μονο οταν ειδε τα σκουρα απο τη Blue Star. Κοινως ημερισιο δρομολογιο δεν σημαινει ντε και καλα ακομα μεγαλυτερη προσφορα!!! Ημερισιο δρομολογιο ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ σημαινει κανονικες τιμες διοτι δεν εχει καθε μερα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ.

ΥΓ: Δεν υποστηριζω την Blue Star ως εταιρια, οι τιμες της στις Κυκλαδες και τα Δωδεκανησα ειναι ΥΨΗΛΟΤΑΤΕΣ αλλα η παρουσια της στα Χανια προς το παρον με συμφερει. Μην προσπαθουμε λοιπον να παραπλανησουμε με ποστ οπως το παραπανω.

----------


## panthiras1

Ούτε εγώ υποστηρίζω την ΑΝΕΚ. Την άποψή μου είπα. Και φυσικά δεν θέλω για κανένα λόγο να παραπλανήσω.

----------


## vageliss23

Οι εταιρίες δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα, ούτε και εμείς όμως πρέπει να είμαστε "οπαδοί" τους. Ας στηρίζουμε λοιπόν τις καταστάσεις ανταγωνισμού όπου τις βρίσκουμε!

----------


## Leo

> Οι εταιρίες δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα, ούτε και εμείς όμως πρέπει να είμαστε "οπαδοί" τους. Ας στηρίζουμε λοιπόν τις καταστάσεις ανταγωνισμού όπου τις βρίσκουμε!


 
Αυτό είναι πολύ σωστό και το επικροτώ για το καλό των επιβατών κάθε γραμμής και όχι μόνο της συγκεκριμένης.

----------


## speedrunner

"Επιτέλους έρχετε και 2ο εναλακτικό ακτοπλοικό δρομολόγιο στα Χανιά απο  την Blue Star με τιμές που ξεκινούν απο 19 Ευρώ!! Ώρα ηταν γιατί η ΑΝΕΚ  μας κατακλέβει τόσα χρόνια και με τις τιμές της κάνει τον εσωτερικό  τουρισμό να μην κοιτάζει ...
 εύκολα τα Χανιά.  Τώρα φυσικά θα της πάει να και θα κατεβάσει και αυτη τις τιμές της αλλά  σιγουρα εμείς οι πιο πολλοί Χανιώτες θα στραφούμε προς Blue Star για  τις εξόδους μας απο Χανιά προς βόρεια. Ευχαριστούμε Blue Star"

ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/04/blue-star.html

----------


## panthiras1

> Από vageliss23: Οι εταιρίες δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα, ούτε και εμείς όμως πρέπει να είμαστε "οπαδοί" τους. Ας στηρίζουμε λοιπόν τις καταστάσεις ανταγωνισμού όπου τις βρίσκουμε!


Συμφωνώ και εγώ

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Μόλις αυτή την ώρα έκανε ποδαρικό ο ανταγωνισμός στα Χανιά. ¶ντε του εύχομαι καλοτάξιδο και να είναι στη γραμμή για πάντα:smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πρώτη άφιξη του πλοίου Χανιά ! Καλώς όρισες ! Για όλο το nautilia.gr

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πατωντας στο syros.observer το ιχνος του πλοιου εχω δει οτι τα δρομολογια του εχουν καθαρο χρονο φαναρι με φαναρι 6:55-6:58 . Πριν κατεβει το υπολογιζα για καθαρο χρονο γυρω στις 7:02-7:04 αλλα προς το παρον μας διαψευδει ευχαριστα και καλυπτει την καθαρη αποσταση κατω απο το ψυχολογικο οριο των 7 ωρων. Το ειχα γραψει και πολυ παλαιοτερα οτι για τα Χανια ιδανικο βαπορι θα ειναι αυτο που θα κανει καθαρο χρονο 6:30-6:55 με μεση ταχυτητα 24-22.6 κομβων αντιστοιχα. Ειδικα οι 6:30 ειναι ενας πολυ καλος χρονος και δε νομιζω οτι αν καποιος εκανε 5:45 (27.1 κομβοι μεση ταχυτητα) η διαφορα με τις 6:30 ειναι τοσο μεγαλη για να δικαιολογει την τρομακτικα μεγαλη καταναλωση που δημιουργει η διαφορα μεταξυ 27.1 και 24 κομβων. Ενα τετοιο βαπορι και ευχαριστημενους, χρονικα, επιβατες θα ειχε και το κοστος του θα κρατουσε χαμηλα.Κατι τετοιο θεωρω οτι προσεγγιζει το Horizon με μονη διαφορα οτι οι 6:55 δεν το κανουν ιδανικο αλλα το φερνουν κοντα στο ιδανικο (6:30). Εχει ολα τα φοντα να μεινει στη γραμμη και το ευχομαι. Θεωρω ομως πως αν τα καταφερει ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να του γινει μια ακομα μετασκευη ωστε πανω απο το κυριο ντεκ επιβατων να χτιστει λιγο περισσοτερο ωστε να μπουν ειτε αλλες καμπινες ωστε να φτασει τα 700 περιπου κρεβατια ειτε επιπλεον αεροπορικες, μιας που δεν εχει τους απειρους κοινοχρηστους χωρους της Αριανδης η οποια δεν εχει πολλα κρεβατια (460) αλλα εχει 3 μεγαλα σαλονια και 1000+ αεροπορικες. Μεχρι τωρα σαφως συνεφερε την ΑΝΕΚ να πηγαινει με 20 (Λατω) και 18.5 κομβους (Βενιζελος)  με πολυ χαμηλη καταναλωση σε αποκλειστικα βραδινα δρομολογια που περισσοτερος κοσμος θελει καμπινα που ειναι ακριβοτερη, τωρα ομως αν ζοριστει πρεπει να απαντησει αναλογα. Περνωντας ομως και παλι στα της Attica να σας πως την αληθεια βεβαιως και θα προτιμουσα το Superfast XI αλλα θεωρω πως ειναι μια πολυ πιο δυσκολη περιπτωση βαποριου-γραμμης-ταχυτητας-καταναλωσης ωστε να μπορει να επιβιωσει. Μεχρι 24 κομβους ταχυτητα λοιπον και μακαρι να απαντησει η ΑΝΕΚ με την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ καποτε ( ΠΟΤΕ;;; ) με αναλογα δρομολογια.

Τελος να πω οτι η ταχυτητα του καθε βαποριου πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στους 0.2-0.3 κομβους πανω απο τη παραπανω δηλωμενη μεση διοτι βγαινοντας απο Πειραια και φτανοντας στη Σουδα επιταχυνει και επιβραδυνει για αρκετη ωρα οποτε για να εχει πχ μεση 22.6 πρεπει να πηγαινει 22.9 περιπου. :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πατωντας στο syros.observer το ιχνος του πλοιου εχω δει οτι τα δρομολογια του εχουν καθαρο χρονο φαναρι με φαναρι 6:55-6:58 . Πριν κατεβει το υπολογιζα για καθαρο χρονο γυρω στις 7:02-7:04 αλλα προς το παρον μας διαψευδει ευχαριστα και καλυπτει την καθαρη αποσταση κατω απο το ψυχολογικο οριο των 7 ωρων. Θεωρω ομως πως αν τα καταφερει ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να του γινει μια ακομα μετασκευη ωστε πανω απο το κυριο ντεκ επιβατων να χτιστει λιγο περισσοτερο ωστε να μπουν ειτε αλλες καμπινες ωστε να φτασει τα 700 περιπου κρεβατια ειτε επιπλεον αεροπορικες


ενταξει το 6.58 απο το 7.00 η το 7.02 δεν εχει και πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: 
οσο για το αλλο φιλε Νιονιο τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να γινει κατι τετοιο??πιστευεις οτι με 2 πλοια στη γραμμη,οποιας εταιρειας κ αν ειναι αυτα θα γεμιζουν ποτε κα τα δυο κ ειδικα οι καμπινες τους?μαλλον οχι και θα ηταν μεγαλο οικονομικο ρισκο για την εταιρεια να βαλει μεσα το βαπορι κ να του κανει μια τετοια μετασκευη και μαλλον και αχρειαστη για τον σκοπο που εξηπηρετει.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εγραψα ενα μεγαλο ποστ με καλη διαθεση. Γιατι πρεπει να σχολιασεις μονο δυο πραγματα με αρνητικη διαθεση; Δεν ειπα οτι η διαφορα χρονου ειναι μεγαλη *αλλα οτι κατεβαινει απο το ψυχολογικο οριο των 7 ωρων.* Επισης εγραψα οτι κανει 6:55-6:58 ενω υπολογιζα 7.02 η το 7.04 και οχι αυτο




> ενταξει το 6.58 απο το 7.00 η το 7.02 δεν εχει και πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα..


και ξαναλεω δεν ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα αλλα φτανει και τα 9 λεπτα μεγιστο εν αντιθεσει με αυτο που γραφεις οτι εγραψα και ειναι μεγιστο 4 λεπτα.Αν ηταν μονο για 4 max λεπτα δεν θα το εγραφα καν.

Τωρα οσον αφορα το δευτερο σκελος εκτιμω πως αν εδρεωθει στη γραμμη και μεινει σε αυτη για χρονια (μακαρι) θα επρεπε να του γινει για μετασκευη για να αποκτησει λιγο περισσοτερους χωρους, ειτε καμπινες ειτε αεροπορικες, δεν μιλησα μονο για καμπινες. Θεωρω οτι αν ο κοσμος σε ανταμοιψει και σε κρατησει στη γραμμη μπορεις να τροποποιησεις λιγο το ,σχεδιασμενο για Αδριατικη, βαπορι σου ωστε να τον ευχαριστησεις εστω τις λιγες μερες που θα εχει πολυ κινηση. Σαφως και αυτο ειναι κατι που θελει μελετη και θα το αποφασισει η εταιρια αλλα εγω μιλαω σαν επιβατης. Τελος με την ιδια λογικη, επειδη πλεον ο κοσμος κατανεμεται σε δυο βαπορια ανα ημερα, η ΑΝΕΚ θα επρεπε να φερει τα Κρητη 1- Κρητη 2 μιας που οι χωροι Ελυρου, Λατω, Βενιζελου και Αριαδνης (αμα  ερθει ποτε) ειναι υπεραρκετοι με την υπαρξη του Horizon, δε νομιζω ομως οτι κατι τετοιο θα γινει.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Kαλα αυτα τα περι κακης διαθεσης τα αντιπαρερχομαι για ευνοητους λογους,αν και ειναι ιδεα σου!δες πως σε προσφωνησα καταρχην..

Για τον χρονο αλλο θελω να πω,ο επιβατης δεν θα πει ποτε ηρθα σε 6.59 η σε 7.04.το λογικο ειναι να πει εκανα 7 ωρες.αλλωστε αυτα τα 9 λεπτα που ειπες κ εσυ δεν απεχουν και τοσο πολυ απο τα 4 που χρησιμοποιησα στο παραδειγμα μου για να αποτελεσουν αξιο αναφορας απο μερους του επιβατη.Μην ξεχνας οτι αν με το καλο πιασει η κινηση ειναι πολυ πιθανο να εχει και καθυστερησεις απο σουδα τουλαχιστον που εχει μονο 1ωρα στην διαθεση του.Αρα ας αφησουμε κατα μερος την γλωσσα των αριθμων,των λεπτων κ των δευτερολεπτων καλυτερα. :Wink: 

Οσο για τα κρητη τι να σου πω?αν θελεις να μιλησουμε σε ενα καθαρα θεωρητικο επιπεδο σου λεω λοιπον οτι σε μια γραμμη που κατα μεσο ορο την ημερα εχει 700 επιβατες,αν το horizon παιρνει τους 300 οι υπολοιποι βολευονται μια χαρα και σε ενα πλοιο τυπου κρητη.Αλλα ουτε κ εγω νομιζω οτι θα γινει κατι τετοιο,οποτε..

----------


## nikosdet

> Εγραψα ενα μεγαλο ποστ με καλη διαθεση. Γιατι πρεπει να σχολιασεις μονο δυο πραγματα με αρνητικη διαθεση; Δεν ειπα οτι η διαφορα χρονου ειναι μεγαλη *αλλα οτι κατεβαινει απο το ψυχολογικο οριο των 7 ωρων.* Επισης εγραψα οτι κανει 6:55-6:58 ενω υπολογιζα 7.02 η το 7.04 και οχι αυτο
> 
> 
> 
> και ξαναλεω δεν ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα αλλα φτανει και τα 9 λεπτα μεγιστο εν αντιθεσει με αυτο που γραφεις οτι εγραψα και ειναι μεγιστο 4 λεπτα.Αν ηταν μονο για 4 max λεπτα δεν θα το εγραφα καν.
> 
> Τωρα οσον αφορα το δευτερο σκελος εκτιμω πως αν εδρεωθει στη γραμμη και μεινει σε αυτη για χρονια (μακαρι) θα επρεπε να του γινει για μετασκευη για να αποκτησει λιγο περισσοτερους χωρους, ειτε καμπινες ειτε αεροπορικες, δεν μιλησα μονο για καμπινες. Θεωρω οτι αν ο κοσμος σε ανταμοιψει και σε κρατησει στη γραμμη μπορεις να τροποποιησεις λιγο το ,σχεδιασμενο για Αδριατικη, βαπορι σου ωστε να τον ευχαριστησεις εστω τις λιγες μερες που θα εχει πολυ κινηση. Σαφως και αυτο ειναι κατι που θελει μελετη και θα το αποφασισει η εταιρια αλλα εγω μιλαω σαν επιβατης. Τελος με την ιδια λογικη, επειδη πλεον ο κοσμος κατανεμεται σε δυο βαπορια ανα ημερα, η ΑΝΕΚ θα επρεπε να φερει τα Κρητη 1- Κρητη 2 μιας που οι χωροι Ελυρου, Λατω, Βενιζελου και Αριαδνης (αμα  ερθει ποτε) ειναι υπεραρκετοι με την υπαρξη του Horizon, δε νομιζω ομως οτι κατι τετοιο θα γινει.


Sorry που επεμβαίνω, αλλά μάλλον εσύ έχεις αρνητική διάθεση κι όχι ο Μιλτιάδης!
Επίσης απόψεις είναι αυτές, αλλά νομίζω ότι παραασχολείσαι με λεπτομέρειες! Ακόμα κι εσύ ο ίδιος λες ότι 5:45 με 6:30 ώρες δεν κάνει τόση διαφορά κι ασχολείσαι με max 9' διαφορά; Στην τελική είτε 6:45 να το πήγαιναν είτε 7:15 ο κόσμος θα το λέει 7 ώρες, οπότε έχει νόημα το 6:58 ή 7:04 κτλ; No offence!

Τέλος, μόνο σου κάνεις την υπόθεση ότι θα μείνει η εταιρεία και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στη γραμμή για χρόνια. Εδώ δεν ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει αύριο, μιλάμε για χρόνια μετά; ¶σε που και να δεχτούμε ότι η εταιρεία θα μείνει στην εταιρεία, κάτι παραπάνω από εμάς θα ξέρει και μπορεί αν χρειαστεί να αλλάξει και βαπόρι. Σιγά μην κάνει ειδική μετασκευή και πληρώσει τόσα με απλώς μία υπόθεση. Ελάχιστους μήνες πριν που λεγόταν ότι θα έμπαινε η εταιρεία στη γραμμή, άλλο πλοίο έλεγαν, οπότε; Για παράδειγμα, αρκεί να γίνει πράξη αυτό που τόσο καιρό λέγεται περί "συνεννόησης" των 3 μεγάλων για Ανδριατική και Ηράκλειο, οπότε μία αλλάγη σε τουλάχιστον 1 από τις παραπάνω γραμμές μπορεί να φέρει τα πάνω κάτω!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πρωτον δεν ασχολουμαι με λεπτα, δευτερολεπτα ουτε με νανοδευτερολεπτα, απλα λεω οτι ενα βαπορι που το περιμενα με καθαρες 7+ κανει 7- και ειναι περιπου 9-10 λεπτα ταχυτερο απο αυτο που περιμενα. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ, ειπα οτι ειναι θετικο να ειναι γρηγοροτερο απ' οσο πιστευα. Διαφορες αξιες λογου *μεταξυ δυο βαποριων* ειναι της ταξης των 20-30 λεπτων, απλα θεωρω πως τα 45 λεπτα απο 5:45 σε 6:30 εχουν πολυ παραπανω καυσιμο γιατι απαιτουν 27+ κομβους και ειναι ΑΣΥΜΦΟΡΑ. Τελος ειπα αν μεινει το πλοιο στη γραμμη ΑΝ ξαναλεω ΑΝ θα θεωρουσα θετικο να γινει μια μετασκευη σε αυτο και να μη φερουν αλλο γρηγοροτερο και με μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση.Ακομα και αν αυτη θεωρειται περιττη για την κινηση της γραμμης καλο θα ηταν να γινει μιας που τα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ εχουν μεγαλυτερους χωρους, ασχετα αν δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να τους εκμεταλευτουν συχνα. Δε νομιζω οτι απαγορευεαι να κανω υποθεσεις, δεν ειπα κατι οριστικο η σιγουρο, ολοι μας κανουμε υποθεσεις και καλο ειναι να μπορουμε να συζηταμε και με ΑΝ διοτι δινουν τροφη για εκτιμησεις.

----------


## orisibios

Ποσο εκπτωση εχει η blue star στους φοιτητες τελικα?Δινει την ιδια εκπτωση και στα οχηματα των φοιτητων οπως εκανε η ΑΝΕΚ? Δεν το βλεπω πουθενα στο site της.

----------


## manolis m.

Σιγουρα το οτι ενα πλοιο το οποιο εχει ανταγωνιστικες βλεψεις εναντι του μονοπωλιου ειναι θετικο να παρεχει εναν αξιοπρεπη χρονο ταξιδιου εφοσον θελει να διεκδικησει μεριδιο απο την πιτα της επιβατικης ( και οχι μονο - μεταφορες ) κινησης ! Το πλοιο απεδειξε πως χωρις ιδιεταιρη πιεση εκτελει το δρομολογιο του σε χρονο κατω των 7 ωρων οπως προβλεποταν ! Οσων αφορα το θεμα μετασκευης για την εξασφαλιση περρισοτερων κλινων - προσωπικη αποψη - πιστευω πως ειναι κατι αδιαφορο ως προς την εταιρια λογω ηλικιας (23χρ) αλλα ΟΧΙ περριτο !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Έγω ένα έχω να πώ.......τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν......κ φτιαχνανε φραπέδες!!!!Captain Nionioo δεν είναι ανάγκη να το ψιρίζεις τόσοοοο...τόσο έκανε μεχρι το ένα φανάρι..τόσο εκανεεε με τοση ταχύτητα κ τα λοιπά.....τα λες δεν τα λές το ίδιο κ το αυτό...ο κάθε επιβάτης που μπαίνει μέσα στο βαπόρι,δεν βάζει χρονόμετρο για να μετρήση σε πόση ώρα θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Χανιά-Πειραιάς κ το αντίστροφοο κ ούτε έχει να κερδίσει κάτι ο επιβάτης αν φτάσει 5' νωρίτερα.....να είχε μια ώρα διαφορά.....ναιιι αυτό παίζει ρόλο...αλλά δεν θα κάτσουμε τώρα να ασχοληθούμε κ με τα λεπτά.........Ας ευχηθούμε σστο βαπόρι να είναι καλοτάξιδο κ να έχει επιτυχία κ όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν μόνα τους!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρτεμη ΕΛΕΟΣ, δεν δινω σημασια στα λεπτα. Δεν ειπα οτι νοιαζει τον επιβατη αυτο, *απλα θεωρω πως ειναι ευχαριστο να ειναι μερικα λεπτα πιο γρηγορο απ' οσο το περιμεναμε, δειχνει συνεπεια.* Επειδη πολυ κουρασα απ'οτι φαινεται δεν ξανασχολουμε, ουτε ξαναγραφω γνωμη!!! Φαινεται οι αποψεις ειναι δυσκολο να συζητηθουν ενω ταυτοχρονα παρεξηγειται το νοημα και ο σκοπο τους. Καληνυχτα!!!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αν και βραδυ, ακουστε κατι και περιμενω σχολια....
Σημερα στα Χανια ακουστηκε το παρακατω σεναριο που αν γινει τελικα θα φερει τρελες ανατροπες (προς το καλυτερο) για την γραμμη
BLUE HORIZON ως εχει στα δρομολογια  (καθημερινα)
OLYMPIC CHAMPION αναχωρηση απο Πειραια 16:οο αφιξη Σουδα 22:00 , αναχωρηση απο Σουδα 00:00 και αφιξη πειραια 06:00  (καθημερινα)
ΛΑΤΩ  ως εχει κανονικα. 
Δηλαδη μερα παρα μερα θα φευγουν 3 πλοια απο Σουδα με αναχωρησεις 21:00  - 23:00  - 00:00   :Very Happy: 
Σημερα παντως ακουγοταν παρα πολυ εντονα αυτο..Θα διξει ο χρονος βεβαια.
Καληνυχτα!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Και το Ελυρος που θα παει στην Ανκονα?

----------


## panthiras1

Και τα ήδη προγραμματισμένα ημερήσια, πως θα γίνουν;

----------


## meco

> Δηλαδη μερα παρα μερα θα φευγουν 3 πλοια απο Σουδα με αναχωρησεις 21:00  - 23:00  - 00:00


Παρανοϊκό σενάριο. 
Ντόβερ>Καλέ έγινε το Πειραιάς>Σούδα και θα έχει τρία δρομολόγια έστω και μέρα παρά μέρα;

----------


## Naias II

Κομπίνα με μεταγωγές κρατουμένων στα Χανιά :shock:

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

αποψη μου οτι μεχρι στον σεπτεβρη η ανεκ δεν εχει και τοσο προβλημα με την ελευση δευτερου πλοιου στα χανια..οταν ερθει ο σεπτεβρης τοτε λογικο ειναι ειναι να κατεβασει το τσαμπιον και να στειλει αλλου το λατω για να φυγει το μπλου οριζον,,

----------


## Leo

> αποψη μου οτι μεχρι στον σεπτεβρη η ανεκ δεν εχει και τοσο προβλημα με την ελευση δευτερου πλοιου στα χανια..οταν ερθει ο σεπτεβρης τοτε λογικο ειναι ειναι να κατεβασει το τσαμπιον και να στειλει αλλου το λατω για να φυγει το μπλου οριζον,,


Πιστεύεις ότι θα φύγει το Blue Horizon σ αυτή την περίπτωση και δεν απνατήσουν οι ανταγωνιστές με το Blue Star 1 ή αν χρειαστεί και Σουπερφάστ XI? Δεν ξέρω αλλά απλές σκέψεις κάνω.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Αν και βραδυ, ακουστε κατι και περιμενω σχολια....
> Σημερα στα Χανια ακουστηκε το παρακατω σεναριο που αν γινει τελικα θα φερει τρελες ανατροπες (προς το καλυτερο) για την γραμμη
> BLUE HORIZON ως εχει στα δρομολογια (καθημερινα)
> OLYMPIC CHAMPION αναχωρηση απο Πειραια 16:οο αφιξη Σουδα 22:00 , αναχωρηση απο Σουδα 00:00 και αφιξη πειραια 06:00 (καθημερινα)
> ΛΑΤΩ ως εχει κανονικα. 
> Δηλαδη μερα παρα μερα θα φευγουν 3 πλοια απο Σουδα με αναχωρησεις 21:00 - 23:00 - 00:00 
> Σημερα παντως ακουγοταν παρα πολυ εντονα αυτο..Θα διξει ο χρονος βεβαια.
> Καληνυχτα!!!


...μην το θεωρειτε απίθανο....μάλλον είναι αναμενόμενο....
Εξάλλου,αυτο ακριβώς ειχε γίνει και με την έλευση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Χανιά,πριν 2 χρόνια......
 ...για θυμηθείτε.....!!!

----------


## eytyhis128

Το καλοκαιρι η  ΑΝΕΚ   με  το  δωρεαν  αυτοκινητο,  και  τις  πολυ  καλες  προσφορες  δεν  μπορει  να  ανταγωνιστη  απο  την Β S.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Προσωπικά πάντως προβλέπω ναυμαχία στα Χανιά.......και κοντρίτσες με Champion και του ΧΙ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Προσωπικά πάντως προβλέπω ναυμαχία στα Χανιά.......και κοντρίτσες με Champion και του ΧΙ


Παιδιά αυτά δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί, συνεπώς δεν χρειάζεται να μιλάμε για υποθέσεις και κόντρες. Εϊναι λίγο κουραστικό να ασχολούμαστε με τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Όταν ανακοινωθεί από την Εταιρεία ή τις Εταιρείες το ξανασυζητάμε.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> αποψη μου οτι μεχρι στον σεπτεβρη η ανεκ δεν εχει και τοσο προβλημα με την ελευση δευτερου πλοιου στα χανια..οταν ερθει ο σεπτεβρης τοτε λογικο ειναι ειναι να κατεβασει το τσαμπιον και να στειλει αλλου το λατω για να φυγει το μπλου οριζον,,


Όταν λες ΄΄ να φύγει ΄΄ μάλλον θα εννοείς να αντικαταστεί με κάποιο ποιοτικά καλύτερο?? Γιατί δε νομίζω να ήρθε η BLUE STAR στα Χανιά μόνο για ένα χρόνο!!!!

----------


## GiannisV

Καλό είναι να βλέπουμε ανταγωνισμό ειδικά σε μια τέτοια γραμμή προς όφελος των επιβατών αλλά όλα αυτά τα βλέπω πολύ μακριά απο την πραγματικότητα βέβαια κρατάω τις επιφυλάξεις μου.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

12/6 εχουμε δρομολογια απο το μπλου οριζον και ελυρος-ολυμπικ τσαμπιον..

----------


## george5

φίλε Λεβεντογιάννη είναι σίγουρο???Ποιές είναι οι πηγές σου??

----------


## despo

Και στη θέση του Ολ. Τσαμπιον στην Αγκώνα ποιο θα στείλουν, το Κύδων ?.
Πρώτα ρωτάνε και μετα βάζουμε οποια πληροφορία μας κατέβει.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Δουλευει μεσα ο ανθρωπος.τα λευκα ορη η' ο σοφοκλης θα μπουν στην αγκωνα αμα γινει αυτο.Ευχης εργο παντως η καθοδος τσαμπιον στα χανια!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ!! :Very Happy:

----------


## panthiras1

> Φάκελος "ΛΑΤΩ" Από ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ: Το ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 θα παει πατρα και θα κατεβει το τσαμπιον να κανει δρομολογια μαζι με το ελυρος..


Το αναφέρει στον φάκελο του ΛΑΤΩ.

----------


## panthiras1

Εάν κατέβει το CHAMPION υποθέτω ότι η BLUE STAR θα απαντήσει.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Εάν κατέβει το CHAMPION υποθέτω ότι η BLUE STAR θα απαντήσει.


Δεν θα απάντηση μόνο η BLUE STAR αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι Χανιώτες. Έγινε και στο παρελθόν η κάθοδο του CHAMPION με σκοπό (όπως τους υποσχέθηκε ) για να μήνη στη γραμμή. Προς απογοήτευση τους όμως έφυγε με το που έμεινε μόνη της η Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. στα Χανιά. Το έχουν αποθαμένο τα Χανιά και δεν το έχουν ξεχάσει αυτό!!!!!!!!

----------


## Georgecz3

Στα Χανια κρατανε πολλα αποθημενα στην Α.Ν.Ε.Κ . Μια η καθοδο του champion και το πισωγυρισμα μετά, μια η αποδρομολογηση του Ελυρου(για να παει στο Ηρακλειο) την περιοδο του Πασχα και στην θέση του να ρθει το Ελ.Βενιζελος χτυπησανε ασχημα στην τοπική κοινωνια(Αν και η δευτερη περιπτωση εγινε πιο πολυ για να "εξυπηρετηθεί" η γραμμη λογο μεγαλύτερου προτοκολου του Βεν. απο λεγομενα.).

----------


## panthiras1

Εάν κατέβει το CHAMPION, όλα θα ξεχαστούν και θα τρέξουν να ταξιδέψουν όλοι μαζί του.
Θα δημιουργηθεί όμως πρόβλημα εάν η BLUE STAR βάλει κάποιο ισάξιο ή καλύτερο πλοίο. Το BLUE HORIZON (άποψή μου) δεν μπορει να ανταγωνιστεί "ΕΛΥΡΟΣ" και "CHAMPION".

Είναι αυτονόητο ότι εάν η BLUE STAR εγκαταλείψει την γραμμή των Χανίων, θα περάσει ο κίνδυνος για την ΑΝΕΚ και το CHAMPION πιθανόν να επιστρέψει στα σημερινά δρομολόγιά του.

Υ.Γ. Εγώ θα ήθελα (και με συμφέρει) να μείνει το CHAMPION στα Χανιά....

----------


## Georgecz3

Φιλε μου πολλους επιβατες μας συμφερει να μεινει το champion χανια η καποιο αλλο καραβι ισαξιο.Γιατι υπαρχουνε ατομα τα οποια ταξιδευουνε πανω κατω στα Χανια και εχουνε κανει το Δρομολογιο αυτο Χανια-Χαλεπα που λεμε. 
Το θεμα ειναι τι θα κανουνε οι εταιριες.
Γιατι καλα τα οποια βαρελοτα της θερινης περιοδου(αν επιβεβαιωθουνε οι φημες) αλλα η ταμπακερα θα φανει μετα το καλοκαιρι .
Τωρα για το αν θα ξεχαστουνε ολα ή οχι , αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα .
Γιατι δεν μπορεις να φωναζεις "κακια" την ανεκ και μωλις σου φερει το γρηγορο να τρεχεις να ταξιδευεις μαζι της αμα υπαρχει αντιστοιχο πλοιο στην γραμμη. Γιατι ετσι της δινεις πατημα να κανει παρομοια πραγματα(μωλις ξαναμεινει μονοπολιο δλδ να σου φερει πισω το "πρωην").

Γιατι και εκεινη κοιταει το συμφερον(και καλα κανει γιατι επειχηρηση με σκοπο το κερδος ειναι) οπως εμεις το συμφερον μας(και καλα κανουμε γιατι θελουμε οικονομικες και γρηγορες μεταφορες απο και προς το νησι).
Αυτα τα 2 δεν συνδεονται αλλα η αλληθεια αυτη ειναι.

----------


## johnny7b

> Είναι αυτονόητο ότι εάν η BLUE STAR εγκαταλείψει την γραμμή των Χανίων, θα περάσει ο κίνδυνος για την ΑΝΕΚ και το CHAMPION πιθανόν να επιστρέψει στα σημερινά δρομολόγιά του.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι η Blue Star θα εγκαταλείψει εύκολα τη γραμμή ακόμα κι αν χαθεί κομμάτι της πίτας των επιβατών λόγω έλευσης του Champion. Η ΑΝΕΚ θα απασχολεί 2 πλοία υψηλού κόστους στη γραμμή ενώ η BS μόνο ένα και μάλιστα χαμηλού. Οπότε νομίζω ότι κρατάει το κόστος της χαμηλά, διατηρώντας τη γραμμή βιώσιμη ακόμα και με σχετικά χαμηλή κίνηση. 

Δεν είμαι καν σίγουρος ότι αξίζει να απαντήσει στο Champion φέρνοντας ένα πιο καινούριο και γρήγορο πλοίο. Ρισκάρει πιο πολλά με αυτό τον τρόπο. Αντίθετα κάνοντας προσφορές μπορεί να προκαλέσει ζημιά στην ΑΝΕΚ (ή μάλλον να αφήσει την ΑΝΕΚ να κάνει ζημιά στον εαυτό της, υπερασπιζόμενη την έδρα της). Δε θυμάμαι να έχει κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο η BS σε κάποια γραμμή της, συνήθως κεφαλαιοποιεί το γεγονός ότι έχει καλά πλοία, αλλά η γραμμή των Χανιων είναι ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση και το επιχείρημα του καλού και καινούριου πλοίου έχει αποτύχει στο παρελθόν.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επισης στις μερες μας ειναι σημαντικοτερο απο καθε αλλη φορα και το οικονομικο. Πιο πολυ μετρανε οι καλες τιμες παρα ενα εξαιρετικο βαπορι οπως το Champion.

----------


## Georgecz3

To μεγαλο ατου της Α.Ν.Ε.Κ στα Χανια ειναι οτι κραταει σχεδον στο συνολο το μεταφορικο κομματί του νομου, και μεριδιο των μεταφορικων του Ρεθύμνου.
Και οπως γνωριζουμε εκει ειναι και τα χοντρα λεφτα. Και επειδη πλεον στις μερες μας ολες αυτες οι εταιριες πληρωνουνε με επιταγες, δυσκολα η Blue Star θα αποσπασει μεταφορικο εργο απο το νομο(αποψη μου). Τωρα οσον αφορα τις ζημιες η μη της καθε εταιριας θα το δουμε απο το σεπτεμβρη και μετα που θα πεσει η κινηση του καλοκαιριου, και θα τα βαλουνε κατω να δουνε πως πηγανε στο 3 τριμηνο του ετους.
Τωρα οσο αφορα τα υψιλου κοστους βαπορια, ο Ελυρος δεν ειναι και τοσο υψηλου. Απο την αλλη το Champion σε υπηρεσιακη 28.5knots καταπινει γυρω στους 7tn/h.

----------


## johnny7b

> Τωρα οσο αφορα τα υψιλου κοστους βαπορια, ο Ελυρος δεν ειναι και τοσο υψηλου.


Ο Έλυρος μετασκευάστηκε μόλις πριν 3 χρόνια και συνολικά κόστισε στην ΑΝΕΚ κάπου 75μύρια. Ακόμα κι αν το κόστος χρήσης του δεν είναι υψηλό, οι αποσβέσεις του θα καίνε.




> το Champion σε υπηρεσιακη 28.5knots καταπινει γυρω στους 7tn/h.


Ένα αρχείο που είχε επισυνάψει κάποτε ο Captain_Nionios αν θυμάμαι καλά έδινε την κατανάλωση του Ορίζοντα κάπου 3.5tn/h @23knots.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για την ακριβεια 3 tn/h με ταχυτητα 23.5 κομβων. Ειδικα μετα τη ζημια που επαθε παει 22 οποτε εχει ακομα μικροτερη καταναλωση.

----------


## johnny7b

:Surprised: ops: Εβαλα το .5 στο λάθος σημειο.

Offtopic: πολύ καλή τιμή αντικειμενικά, εδώ δίνει περίπου την ίδια κατανάλωση για το Ithaki σε περίπου ίδια ταχύτητα, που έχει πολύ μικρότερη μεταφορική ικανότητα. Συμφέρει το εργαλείο :wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι συμφωνω σε σχεση ταχυτητας-καταναλωσης ειναι εξαιρετικο. Ιαπωνες ειναι αυτοι!!! Ο Μοναστιρλης ακουει;

----------


## profitis

Αφού συζητιέται το θέμα της κατανάλωσης...Διονύση, οι ακτοπλοικές σε τι τιμές αγοράζουν πάνω κάτω το πετρέλαιο για τα καράβια; Δεν ισχύει κάποιο ειδικο καθεστώς με λιγότερους φόρους κτλ;

----------


## MILTIADIS

Διαβαζω στο τευχος ιουνιου του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ στη σελιδα 127(νωε εξπρες)οτι το JET FERRY 1 ενδεχεται να δρομολογηθει απο την ΑΝΕΚ στη γραμμη χανια-πειραιας!!!:shock:προβοκατσια?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σιγουρα ειναι αφορολογητο, τωρα για τιμες δεν ξερω ακριβως. Εξαρταται και τι καυσιμο παιρνει καθε βαπορι. Καποτε ειχα ακουσει οτι πρεπε να ηταν γυρω στα 400 δολαρια ο τονος.

----------


## Georgecz3

> Ο Έλυρος μετασκευάστηκε μόλις πριν 3 χρόνια και συνολικά κόστισε στην ΑΝΕΚ κάπου 75μύρια.


Το συνολικο κοστος αγορας και μετασκευης ανηλθε στα 59εκατομυρια ευρο περιπου.
(αναφερετε σε σχετικο αρθο της κυριακατικης εκδοσης της ναυτεμπορικης στις 28/9/08 )

YΓ:το θεμα με το κοστος το ανεφερα καθαρα σαν θεμα καταναλωσης μεταξι Ολυμπιονικη και ΕΛυρου .

----------


## panthiras1

> 12/6 εχουμε δρομολογια απο το μπλου οριζον και ελυρος-ολυμπικ τσαμπιον..


Τελικά, τι στράβωσε και δεν κατέβηκε στα Χανιά το OLYMPIC?

----------


## nautical96

αυτό δεν ξέρουμε καν αν ύσχηε!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Aπο 6/2/2011 αποχωρει ο Οριζοντας απο την γραμμη και χωρις να εχει δηλωσει ημερομηνια επιστροφης , αλλα λογια της πιατσας των Χανιων κανουν λογω για συμφωνια ΑΝΕΚ-ΑΤΤΙΚΑ να αποχωρισει η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ απο χανια και η ΑΝΕΚ μεσο ΗΕLLENIK απο Δωδεκανησα,μια που κανεις δεν βγαζει τα τρελα λεφτα απο τις γραμμες και μπας ανεβουν τα κερδη σε αυτες τις δυσκολες μερες.
Θα διξει ο χρονος!!!! 
Το θεμα ειναι που θα μπουν τωρα τα 2 πλοια μετα τις ακινησιες τους?

----------


## gpap2006

Δεν βλέπω τόσο πιθανή την αποχώριση της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ από τα Χανιά, εκτός πια αν τα οικονομικά στοιχεία είναι τραγικά στη γραμμή.

----------


## despo

Και εγω δεν βλέπω να φεύγει η Αττικα και απο τις 2 γραμμές της Κρήτης, αλλωστε ο Ορίζοντας θα αντικατασταθεί απο άλλο μπλε, οπότε δεν μένει η γραμμή ουτε μία μέρα χωρις μπλε πλοίο.

----------


## Apostolos

Ε πολύ πολύ να υπάρχει συμφωνία της ΑΝΕΚ με την Ατικα και να δούμε αποχωρήσεις της Αττικά απο τα Χανιά και της Ανεκ απο το Ηράκλειο....

----------


## despo

Οποιος κάνει το πρώτο βήμα και εγκαταλείψει το Ηράκλειο, είναι σαν να επιζητεί το θάνατό του ...

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Το βλέπετε τόσο πιθανό να εγκατάλειψη την γραμμή των Χανίων η Attica, μετά τις δηλώσεις που έκανε ο πρόεδρος της και την προσωπική του δήλωση στην πρόταση ΄΄ ήρθαμε και θα μείνομε ΄΄ πόσο αναξιόπιστος θα είναι μετά????

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αυτες οι δηλωσεις τοτε εγιναν υπο αλλα δεδομενα κατ αρχην..Οσο για το αναξιοπιστος,δεν νομιζω οτι τον πολυενδιαφερει,επιχειρηματιας ειναι και οχι πολιτικος που φοβαται μην εκτεθει στο λαο..Αλλα ειναι προφανες οτι οταν ανακοινωνεται συνεργασια μεταξυ αττικα-ανεκ το πρωτο που θα γινει θα ειναι να αφησει ο ενας τα καστρα του αλλου..

----------


## sg3

η blue star δεν θα φυγει απο τα χανια!αν δειτε και στο site της εταιρειας ο οριζοντας θα λειπει απο 11-3 εως 20-4 και στη θεση του θα μπει το 2.εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο Τ.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ με το <<΄΄ ήρθαμε και θα μείνουμε ΄΄ πόσο αναξιόπιστος θα είναι μετά???? >> και οτι << κοιταξτε στο παρελθον αν εχουμε πει κατι και δεν το καναμε >>

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Αυτες οι δηλωσεις τοτε εγιναν υπο αλλα δεδομενα κατ αρχην..Οσο για το αναξιοπιστος,δεν νομιζω οτι τον πολυενδιαφερει,επιχειρηματιας ειναι και οχι πολιτικος που φοβαται μην εκτεθει στο λαο..Αλλα ειναι προφανες οτι οταν ανακοινωνεται συνεργασια μεταξυ αττικα-ανεκ το πρωτο που θα γινει θα ειναι να αφησει ο ενας τα καστρα του αλλου..


Για να ταξιδέψει ο πελάτης (φορτηγό) πρέπει πρώτα να κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη του ως προς την εταιρεία. Αυτά έχει δει μέχρι σήμερα με διάφορους και τις ονομάζει αρπαχτές. Εδώ στο Ηράκλειο είναι 2 χρόνια η Attika και ακόμα φοβάται ο πελάτης ότι εάν φύγει την αντιμετώπιση που θα έχει από τις άλλες εταιρείες θα είναι ασύμφορη για να ταξιδέψει και να συνεχίσει το επάγγελμα του. Αυτό το έχει δείξει ο χρόνος και παλιότερα, πόσο μάλλον στα Χανιά που επικρατεί το μονοπώλιο από την τοπική εταιρεία. Εάν λοιπόν δεν μετράνε τα λόγια και μετράνε μόνο τα επιχειρείν, ο ταξιδιώτης μένει με τον φόβο τις αρπαχτεί όπως την ονομάζουν οι ίδιοι, που δεν ταξιδεύουν!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Τελικά όπως φαίνεται άλλαξαν τα σχέδια της Blue Star και έτσι όπως αναφέρει στο site της * 
"Τα δρομολόγια δεν θα εκτελούνται την περίοδο 07/02/11-10/04/11, λόγω ετήσιου δεξαμενισμού του πλοίου*."

----------


## MILTIADIS

Δηλαδη αυτη η απουσια 3 μηνων απο τη γραμμη δειχνει αξιοπιστια αγαπητοι μου φιλοι?
Πως να μην''φοβαται''μετα ο φορτηγατζης να αλλαξει εταιρεια?αφηστε που ο μεγαλυτερος ογκος φορτηγων απο τα Χανια διακινειται την περιοδο Γεναρης-Μαρτης λογω εσπεριδοειδων,ελαιολαδου και αλλων αγροτικων προιοντων..

Το deal με την ΑΝΕΚ εγινε ηδη οπως βλεπετε..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα συμφωνησω με το Μιλτο, πραγματικα ειναι μεγαλο αρνητικο για την εταιρεια αυτη η απουσια απο τη γραμμη για 2+ μηνες. Εγω την εχω στηριξει πολυ ταξιδευοντας πολυ συχνα με το βαπορι της αλλα αυτη η απουσια σιγουρα θα δυσαρεστησει επιβατικο κοινο μαζι και εμενα βεβαια που μου αρεσαν τα ωραρια αλλα και οι υπηρεσιες της. Το μονο στο οποιο θελει βελτιωσει το Horizon ειναι η ποσοτητα των εσωτερικων χωρων και λιγοτερο vibration αν και το τελευταιο δεν μπορει να αλλαξει. Ακομα χειροτερα ειναι τα πραγματα για το φορτηγατζη, αν καποιος ειχε συμφωνια με τη Blue Star πως θα γινει δεκτος με καλες προσφορες απο την ΑΝΕΚ που σιγουρα θα τον εχει στη μαυρη λιστα;

----------


## gpap2006

Η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ θα ελπίζει πως αυτές τις 9 εβδομάδες που θα απουσιάζει ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ θα αυξηθεί η πληρότητα του 12 στο Ηράκλειο. Σίγουρα πάντως είναι αρνητικό το γεγονός πως αφήνουν τη γραμμή για 63 ημέρες. Μάλλον έχει να κάνει και με την παράδοση του superferry ii που θα γίνει τελικά 1η Μαρτίου στους νέους ιδιοκτήτες και αυτό επηρεάζει όλες τις ακινησίες του ομίλου.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Το πρωτο που αναφερεις gpap2006 δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και πολυ ρεαλιστικο,μιας που το Ηρακλειο απο τα Χανια απεχει 2,5 ωρες με το Κτελ.Ακομα και οι ταξιδιωτες του Ρεθυμνου(που καθημερινα αυτη τη σεζον δεν ειναι πανω απο 50) που ειναι ενδιαμεσα,προτιμουν να πηγαινουν στη Σουδα επειδη ειναι πιο κοντα τους και φανταζομαι οτι θα προτιμησουν να φυγουν εστω και στις 21.00 με την ΑΝΕΚ παρα να τρεχουν Ηρακλειο για να φυγουν 1.5 ωρα αργοτερα..Κριμα παντως γιατι σχεδιαζα καθοδο με οριζοντα στα τελη του φλεβαρη και τωρα θα πρεπει να ψαξω μερα που να μην πεφτει ΛΑΤΩ για κατω.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Εγώ συμφωνώ στο ότι και με αυτή την απουσία της, δείχνει ότι δεν είναι αξιόπιστη προς τον πελάτη της. Είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορούσε να κάνει, να στείλει δεξαμενή την υπάρχον μονάδα χωρίς αντικατάσταση. Έρχεται να επιβεβαίωση την απουσία της για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Πράγμα που αυτό φοβάται ο πελάτης.

----------


## Ergis

Λετε να εγινε η περιφημη συμφωνια ΑΤΤΙΚΑ-HELLENIC SEAWAYS και να δουμε την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη θεση του BLUE HORIZON;;;
Λεω τωρα εγω............ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): (Ο νηστικος καρβελια ονειρευεται......:grin::grin::grin :Smile:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Εδω εγινε συμφωνια ΑΤΤΙΚΑ-ΑΝΕΚ λετε να εγινε και ΑΤΤΙΚΑ-ΧΕΛΕΝΙΚ(στην οποια μετοχος ειναι ο βαρδινογιαννης) εναντιον της ΑΝΕΚ???τοση κακια πια..χαχαχα!!ειπαμε παιδια...απο μια φημη μεχρι να αγοραστει το ποσοστο του Γκριμαλντι απο τον Βγενοπουλο μεχρι να χαλασει τη συμφωνια που ο ιδιος εκανε με την ανεκ και να ξαναβαλει,αλλο,πλοιο στα χανια απεχουμε κατι ετη φωτος μακρια.

Φανταζομαι Γιωργο σου διεφυγε η πρωτη συμφωνια..

----------


## Agrino

Καλησπέρα, μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να αναφέρει οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία για αυτή την συμφωνία ¶ττικα - Ανεκ και το πώς αυτή θα επηρεάσει την γραμμή προς Χανιά, ή και άλλες;

----------


## MILTIADIS

Σε πρωτη φαση αυτο που εχει συμφωνηθει ειναι να φυγει ο ομιλος Βαρδινογιαννη απο τα Δωδεκανησα με το Νησος Ροδος και το Μπλου Οραιζον της Blue Star απο τα Χανια.Απο κει και περα υπαρχουν και αλλες φωνες που μιλανε για περαιτερω μοιρασμα γραμμων σε αδριατικη-ηρακλειο και για εισοδο της MIG στη μετοχικη συνθεση της ΑΝΕΚ.Θα μαθουμε στο μελλον για το δευτερο..

----------


## Agrino

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μιλτιάδη! Αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι είναι το κατά πόσο μια τέτοια συμφωνία είναι νόμιμη από την στιγμή που επωφελεί το μονοπώλιο και στις δυο γραμμές. Καρτέλ μου μυρίζει, με άλλα λόγια. :Wink: 

Κρίμα πάντως, θα μου λείψει το πλώριο μπαλκόνι του Blue Horizon στο επόμενο ταξίδι για Χανιά... :Sad:

----------


## gpap2006

Ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ αποδεσμεύεται από Δωδεκ'ανησα στις 14 Απριλίου. Δεδομένου πως δεν υπάρχει άλλη γραμμή (Κρήτη-θεσσαλονίκη απορρίφθηκε ως ασύμφορη), πιστεύω πως θα τον ξαναβάλουν Χανιά με την ελπίδα πως θα τον πουλήσουν εντός του έτους.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ αποδεσμεύεται από Δωδεκ'ανησα στις 14 Απριλίου. Δεδομένου πως δεν υπάρχει άλλη γραμμή (Κρήτη-θεσσαλονίκη απορρίφθηκε ως ασύμφορη), πιστεύω πως θα τον ξαναβάλουν Χανιά με την ελπίδα πως θα τον πουλήσουν εντός του έτους.


 
Δηλαδή με το λεγόμενο σενάριο που αναφέρεις, είναι να φύγει από τα Χανιά μέσα του καλοκαιριού??? Και γιατί το βάζουν Χανιά ?? μια και υπάρχει το βαπόρι και δεν έχει η εταιρεία τι να το κάνει?? Λίγο απίθανα μου φαίνονται αυτά τα σενάρια!!

----------


## Ergis

το κοβω να παει να κανει παρεουλα με τα υολοιπα γιαπωνεζακια του περαματος.....
υπαρχει νομιζω και γιαυτο θεση....
η φωτογραφια ειναι του φιλου Παντελη απο το θεμα του ΛΙΣΟΣ

----------


## speedrunner

> Τελικά όπως φαίνεται άλλαξαν τα σχέδια της Blue Star και έτσι όπως αναφέρει στο site της * 
> "Τα δρομολόγια δεν θα εκτελούνται την περίοδο 07/02/11-10/04/11, λόγω ετήσιου δεξαμενισμού του πλοίου*."


Το μύνημα στο site  της εταιρίας έχει αλλάξει και πλέον λέει:
- Τα δρομολόγια δεν θα εκτελούνται την περίοδο 07/02/11-*13*/04/11, λόγω ετήσιου δεξαμενισμού του πλοίου.

οπότε για να διορθωθεί η ημερομηνία νομίζω ότι θεωρείτε και σίγουρη η επιστροφή του πλοίου στην γραμμή παρά της φήμες για αποχώρηση που νομίζω ότι δεν βασιζόντουσαν κάπου παρά μόνο στην  "δήθεν" συμφωνία ΑΝΕΚ - ΑΤΤΙΚΑ, που δεν ξέρουμε κατα πόσο υπάρχει μια τέτοια συμφωνία γιατί και εδώ εκτός απο τις *φήμες* δεν είδαμε κάτι ποιο επίσημο!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Το μύνημα στο site  της εταιρίας έχει αλλάξει και πλέον λέει:
> - Τα δρομολόγια δεν θα εκτελούνται την περίοδο 07/02/11-*13*/04/11, λόγω ετήσιου δεξαμενισμού του πλοίου.
> 
> οπότε για να διορθωθεί η ημερομηνία νομίζω ότι θεωρείτε και σίγουρη η επιστροφή του πλοίου στην γραμμή παρά της φήμες για αποχώρηση που νομίζω ότι δεν βασιζόντουσαν κάπου παρά μόνο στην  "δήθεν" συμφωνία ΑΝΕΚ - ΑΤΤΙΚΑ, που δεν ξέρουμε κατα πόσο υπάρχει μια τέτοια συμφωνία γιατί και εδώ εκτός απο τις *φήμες* δεν είδαμε κάτι ποιο επίσημο!!!


ε καλα,τετοιες συμφωνιες γινονται συνηθως κατω απο το τραπεζι,δεν νομιζω να εβγαινε κατι επισημο.....
οποτε αν οντως δεν ισχυει αυτο να περιμενουμε και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ στα δωδεκανησα;

----------


## speedrunner

> ε καλα,τετοιες συμφωνιες γινονται συνηθως κατω απο το τραπεζι,δεν νομιζω να εβγαινε κατι επισημο.....
> οποτε αν οντως δεν ισχυει αυτο να περιμενουμε και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ στα δωδεκανησα;


Μα η HSW στο τελευταίο ΣΑΣ είχε ζητήσει αποδρομολόγηση του Νήσος Ρόδος ενώ η Bluestar ποτέ δεν ζήτησε κάτι τέτοιο, άσε που εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν υπάρχει κάποια συμφωνία θα έχει σχέση με τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων ώστε να μην είναι πολύ χαμηλές και αιμορραγούν και οι 2 εταιρίες!!!!

----------


## sg3

συμφωνα με το site της blue star το μπλου οριζον θα ξαναγυρισει στα χανια στις 10-6 :roll: :Surprised: 
http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...24&loc=1&query=

----------


## MILTIADIS

Εν ολιγοις δεν θα ξαναγυρισει ποτε..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

'Αρθρο σήμερα στην Ναυτεμπορίκη αναφέρει ότι η minoan Lines έθεσε αίτημα στο ΥΕΝ για δρομολόγηση πλοίου στα Χανιά.
minoanmedium.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Ας ανασύρουμε το θέμα της γραμμής για να μην βγαίνουμε offtopic σε θέματα πλοίων... 

Αξίζει να θυμηθούμε ότι το φθινόπωρο του 2012 μετά απο ένα σωρό αιτήματα η Minoan Lines πήρε την έγκριση του ΣΑΣ για τακτική δρομολόγηση στην γραμμή του ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ολυμπια Παλας , μόλις μερικές ημέρες αφού το πλοίο μαζί με το αδερφό του Ευρώπη Παλας μεταβιβάστηκαν στην Minoan Italia και απο εκεί ναυλώθηκαν στην tirrenia για δυο χρόνια. Η άδεια υπάρχει ακόμα και δεν έχει αρθεί αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Παρόλα αυτά η γραμμή αυτή την στιγμή καλύπτεται εξ ολοκλήρου απο την ΑΝΕΚ με τα Ελ. Βενιζέλος και Έλυρος. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι σε διάφορες συζητήσεις που έχω κάνει τον τελευταίο καιρό όλοι λένε ότι η ΑΝΕΚ αν και κρατά με νυχια και με δόντια το μονοπώλιο πιθανόν λόγω των συνθηκών της χαμηλής ρευστότητας, της τιμής των καυσίμων και λοιπών οικονομικών προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζει (απλήρωτοι ναυτικοί) θα αναγκαστεί να δεχτεί κάποιον δεύτερο παίκτη στην γραμμή ώστε να μειώσει τα έξοδα.

Η πιο λογική υπόθεση λοιπόν είναι ότι η ΑΝΕΚ θα προτιμήσει κάποιον σύμμαχο στην γραμμή σε μορφή Κοινοπραξίας με μοιρασμένα δρομολόγια (όπως στην Πάτρα-Ανκονα και στο Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο) παρα κάποιον αντίπαλο όπως η Minoan που θα οδηγήσει σε δυνατό ανταγωνισμό στις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες...

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε μια γραμμη με μεγαλη μεταφορικη κινηση και φορτηγα, που ειναι μονη της, που παιρνει τοσο καιρο και μεγαλο μεριδιο της κινησης του Ρεθυμνου δεν εχει εσοδα; Ειλικρινα μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το πιστεψω.

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## panthiras1

Σε μιά μονοπωλειακή γραμμή, πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν έσοδα. ¶λλο αν τα έσοδα καλύπτουν ανάγκες άλλων γραμμών.
Αν μπει η κοινοπραξία μέσα, η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα φοβάται μήπως και μπεί άλλη εταιρεία στην γραμμή και θα ανεβάσει πολύ τα εισητήριά της (άποψη μου χωρίς να έχω ξεχωριστή πληροφόρηση).

----------


## iclink

Εσοδα υπαρχουν αμα τα παιρνει η καθε εταιρεια! Αμα τα παιρνουν οι τραπεζες λογω ανεξοφλητων δανειων τοτε εσοδα δεν υπαρχουν!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Συμφωνώ. Θα έλεγα ότι τα παίρνουν οι τράπεζες αλλά οι ναυτιλιακές αυξάνουν τα περουσιακά τους στοιχεία.... αλλά με αυτή την κρίση ότι και να πω.... δεν λέω τίποτα λοιπόν.

----------


## GiannisV

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μπεί και άλλη εταιρία στα Χανιά? Ή Minoan λέγεται ή Nel θα ήταν το ιδανικότερο να μας στηρίξουν έχουν ανάγκη τα Χανιά απο τέτοιες κινήσεις ακόμη και τώρα.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μπεί και άλλη εταιρία στα Χανιά? Ή Minoan λέγεται ή Nel θα ήταν το ιδανικότερο να μας στηρίξουν έχουν ανάγκη τα Χανιά απο τέτοιες κινήσεις ακόμη και τώρα.


Η ΝΕΛ δε μπορεί καλά καλά να αντεπεξέλθει στις γραμμές που έχει αναλάβει. Παρ' όλα αυτά έχει κάνει αίτηση δρομολόγησης στα Χανιά και μάλιστα με ταχύπλοο αν θυμάμαι καλά. Όσο για τις Μινωικές είχαν κάνει αίτηση η οποία εγκρίθηκε μετά από σχεδόν ένα χρόνο από τη στιγμή που έγινε με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν πλέον πλοίο να δρομολογήσουν.

----------


## P@vlos

Σωστά! Και όχι απλό ταχύπλοο! Τον μεγάλο Κεντέρη!!! Αλλά για δυο μήνες αρπαχτή μόνο σε τουρίστες και γρουπ μπορεί να ελπίζει αν εγκριθεί η αίτηση μιας και πήρε αναβολή μεχρι το επόμενο ΣΑΣ

----------


## iclink

> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μπεί και άλλη εταιρία στα Χανιά? Ή Minoan λέγεται ή Nel θα ήταν το ιδανικότερο να μας στηρίξουν έχουν ανάγκη τα Χανιά απο τέτοιες κινήσεις ακόμη και τώρα.


Δυστυχως οι Χανιωτες πληρωνουν την στενοκεφαλια κ τον τοπικισμο τους. Η ΝΕΛ αν εγκριθει ο Κεντερης θα κανει μια καλοκαιρινη αρπαχτη. Οι Μινωικες για την ωρα δεν ασχολουνται με τα Χανια με τετοιο παρασκηνιο στα ΣΑΣ.

----------


## panthiras1

Χαλαρώστε λίγο. Οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες. ¶γνωστο αν αντέξει κι άλο πλοίο η γραμμή.
Αν χάσει η ΑΝΕΚ τα Χανιά... αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα.

----------


## P@vlos

Χαμένη είναι η γραμμή... Μεταφορείς με βερεσέδες όσο δεν πάει, απλήρωτα πληρώματα, μειωμένη κινήση κλπ κλπ... Ο πρώτος παίκτης που θα έρθει την τσάκισε την ΑΝΕΚ αρκει να ειναι απο τους "μεγάλους"...

----------


## panthiras1

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η γραμμή των Χανίων πρέπει να αφήνει κέρδη. ¶λλο αν τα κέρδη αυτά καλύπτουν ανάγκες άλλων ανταγωνιστικών γραμμών...

Πες ότι μπαίνει κι άλλος μεγάλος παίχτης στην γραμμή. Θα αλλάξει τίποτα για τις μεταφορικές; Θα σταματήσουν τα βερεσέ; Τα ίδια προβλήματα δεν θα έχει και αυτός; ¶ρα γιατί να μπεί;
Αν πάλι δεν κάνει βερεσέ, οι μεταφορικές θα συνεχίσουν να πηγαίνουν με την ΑΝΕΚ που κάνει. Ποιό το όφελος γι' αυτόν;

Το θέμα είναι (καλό για όλους μας) η ΑΝΕΚ να βάζει καλά πλοία στην γραμμή και με λογικό εισητήριο. Αλλοίμονό μας αν ξαναγυρίσουμε δεκαετίες πίσω, με τα τότε καράβια.

Υ.Γ. Στο θέμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ διάβασα ότι το προορίζανε για πλωτή έκθεση εκτός Ελλάδος.

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...sion&Itemid=53

----------


## iclink

Το βερεσε πολλοι αγαπησαν τον τζαμπατζη κανεις. Οταν δεν θα μπαινουν βερεσε πουθενα θα αλλαξει η νοοτροπια. Γιατι αν μπει καποιος αλλος στα Χανια δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει ΑΝΕΚ τοτε...

----------


## panthiras1

> Από iclink: .........Γιατι αν μπει καποιος αλλος στα Χανια δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει ΑΝΕΚ τοτε...


Είναι τόσο δύσκολα τα πράγματα;

----------


## iclink

> Είναι τόσο δύσκολα τα πράγματα;


Ειναι τοσο _απληρωτα_ τα πραγματα...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Να υποθεσω πως δυσκολα το Κρητη ΙΙ θα σκαντζαρει τον Ελ.Βεν?Μιας και ειχα ακουσει πως δεν προχωρανε αι επισκευαι

----------


## panthiras1

Το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι;

----------


## iclink

Ουτε το Ι ουτε το ΙΙ εχουν πιθανοτητες

----------


## panthiras1

Για το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ ξέρουμε. Γιατί όχι το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι; Αν μπορούσε το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ γιατί δεν μπορεί το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι;

----------


## giorgos5

για να δουμε τωρα αγαπητοι κυριοι τους σας,φετος θα αφησετε τον Ικαρο να μπει στη γραμμη?περυσι ελεγαν οτι 4 πλοια ηταν πολλα στα Χανια,τα 3 τωρα ειναι καλα??Αν ειναι να βγει ο Βαρδινογιαννης επισημα και να πει,δεν αφηνω τις μινωικες να μπουν στα Χανια.....

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει ή ακούσει τίποτα... Υπάρχει σχέδιο να μπεί ή απλά φήμη;

----------


## P@vlos

> Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει ή ακούσει τίποτα... Υπάρχει σχέδιο να μπεί ή απλά φήμη;


Υπάρχει αίτηση δρομολόγησης απο την εταιρεία για το ερχόμενο ΣΑΣ! Θέμα 44!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Aνακοίνωση των Μινωικών για τη γραμμή.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Ούτε τώρα..... (τουλάχιστον από πλευράς Σ.Α.Σ)....

----------


## GiannisV

Aνακοινώθηκαν τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια για το φετινό καλοκαίρι...καλο καλοκαίρι να έχουμε....
943477_571820006171704_304885241_n.jpg

----------


## villy

Από την χθεσινή 2ωρη εκπομπή "Κρητική ΦΩΝΗ" στο Channel 9 (Αθήνα & Βορ.Ελλάδα) & ΚΡΗΤΗ TV1, το 2ο μέρος της.
Αφορά το μονοπώλιο που προκαλεί το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών (ΣΑΣ) στο δρομολόγιο Χανιά - Πειραιάς, κόβωντας διαρκώς το αίτημα της MINOAN LINES για τα Χανιά.
Δείτε το video *εδώ.*

Το θέμα Σ.Α.Σ. άνοιξε τηλεοπτικά, η συνέχεια έπεται...
Η "Κρητική ΦΩΝΗ" προβάλλεται κάθε Παρασκευή ζωντανά στις 6-8 το απόγευμα στο Channel 9 από το ραδιομέγαρο της τηλεόρασης του Alpha. 
Δείτε την εκπομπή σε επανάληψη και την Κυριακή μετά τα μεσανυχτα (1-3 πμ).

----------


## ΣΕΒΝΤΑΣ

θα μπούν στην γραμμή οι μινωικές?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> θα μπούν στην γραμμή οι μινωικές?


Aπ' ότι ακούγεται θα καταθέσει ξανά (για 3η φορά αν θυμάμαι καλά) αίτημα στο ΣΑΣ. Κανείς όμως δεν μπορεί να ξέρει την έκβαση της υπόθεσης, καθώς όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές υπήρξε έντονο παρασκήνιο.

----------


## ΣΕΒΝΤΑΣ

ποτε θα γινει το επομενο ΣΑΣ?και σε περιπτωση εγκρισης απο ποτε μπορει να ξεκινησει δρομολογια?

----------


## ιθακη

Ανεκτέλεστα λόγο απαγορευτικού σήμερα τα δρομολόγια του Έλουρου (από Χανιά) και του Λατώ (από Πειραιά)

----------


## speedrunner

ΘΕΜΑ 23 ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ» ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ –ΧΑΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ 01-06-2014 ΕΩΣ 31-10-2014

Έκτακτη και όχι ετήσια δρομολόγηση ζητάει η MINOAN, νομίζω ότι απο τώρα ξέρουμε την απάντηση που θα πάρει, βαρέθηκα πια αυτή την κοροϊδία απο αυτή την εταιρία, περιμένω να δώ αν στις αιτήσεις ετήσιας δρομολόγησης που βγαίνουν τον Φεβρουάριο θα έχει καταθέσει αίτημα!!!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει στο λιμάνι της Σούδας τώρα το Καλοκαίρι.
Μόλις φτάσει το πλοίο φεύγουν όλα μαζί τα αυτοκίνητα, οι λωρίδες ξαφνικά λιγοστεύουν και γίνεται ένα τρελό μποτιλιάρισμα.
Αν συνεργαστεί η Τροχαία με το Λιμενικό υπάρχει λύση. Αλλά πρέπει να τους το πούμε εμείς; Δεν το βλέπουν;

----------


## panthiras1

Μετά τις μειώσεις εισιτηρίων στην γραμμή Ηρακλείου, μήπως η ΑΝΕΚ πρέπει να σκεφτεί ανάλογες μειώσεις και στην γραμμή Χανίων όπου δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός; Διαφορετικά όλοι θα παρακαλάνε να μπει καράβι και από άλλη εταιρία στα Χανιά... (Μινωϊκές; :Wink:

----------


## panthiras1

ΧΑΝΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ
*
Μνήμες από δύο τραγωδίες στα Χανιά την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα.*
Μνήμη θυμάτων του ναυαγίου του πλοίου “Ηράκλειον” (1966) στη Φαλκονέρα αλλά και της αεροπορικής τραγωδίας (1969) η ερχόμενη Δευτέρα 8 Δεκεμβρίου στα Χανιά.
Την ίδια ημέρα το πρωί θα τελεστεί μνημόσυνο στον Ιερό Ναό Αγίου Ποταπίου στο.............
http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/mnimes-a...omeni-deftera/



(Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποιο άλλο φάκελο που να ταιριάζει πιο πολύ το θέμα και το έβαλα εδώ).

----------


## giorgos....

Ανεκτέλεστα θα παραμείνουν τα σημερινά δρομολόγια της κοινοπραξίας *ANEK - SUPERFAST* και της *MINOAN LINES*.

----------


## panthiras1

Το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι στην θέση του Έλυρος;
(Σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα)

----------


## GEOMA

Θα αντεξει ολο το καλοκαιρι πανω κατω και τα ημερησια ?.Εχω ζωηρες αμφιβολιες, μου μοιαζει πιο πολλη για αγγλικο ανεκδοτο.Μακαρι να κανω λαθος αλλα προβλεπω οτι θα γελασει και το παρδαλο κατσικι.

----------


## renetoes

> Θα αντεξει ολο το καλοκαιρι πανω κατω και τα ημερησια ?.Εχω ζωηρες αμφιβολιες, μου μοιαζει πιο πολλη για αγγλικο ανεκδοτο.Μακαρι να κανω λαθος αλλα προβλεπω οτι θα γελασει και το παρδαλο κατσικι.


Θα δούμε, ας μην βιαζόμαστε αν βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα.

----------


## panthiras1

Το Σοφοκλής νομίζω πως ταιριάζει καλύτερα στην περίπτωση.

----------


## Giovannis

Τα ημερησια τα αποσυρανε παντως και απο τα χανια και απο το ηρακλειο. Προφανως οπως τα ειχανε στο μυαλο τους δε βγαινουν με τα Κρητη

----------


## jumpman

Στα ημερήσια δε νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα με τα Κρήτη καθώς έχουν τον απαιτούμενο δρόμο για να βγάλουν το ταξίδι. Το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι με το βραδινό των Χανίων όπου δεν έχουν πολλές καμπίνες.

----------


## Giovannis

Τα Κρητη ή ο Βενιζελος εχουν τον δρομο;;; Τι ωρα;;;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Giovanni σχεδον ολα τα ποστ που κανεις εχουν υφος και μονιμως ειναι διορθωτικα ή εχουν κατι αρνητικο να επισημανουν.

Ποσο δα δρομο θελει ενα ημερησιο των Χανιων; Με ποσο δρομο νομιζεις οτι τα εβγαζε περυσι το Champion; Επειδη το ταξιδεψα δυο φορες σε ημερησιο, τη μια πηγαινε γυρω στο 19 και την αλλη γυρω στο 20...

 Τα Κρητη πολυ συχνα στο προσφατο παρελθον τα βλεπαμε πανω απο τους 21 κομβους και γενικα ειναι βαπορια με δρομο. Λογικα ακομα και τωρα 20 κομβους θα μπορουν να τους βγαλουν. 

Αν αναχωρουν 10:00 και στις 10:05 εχουν παραλλαξει το "μπαστουνι" στη Σουδα, σε 7 ωρες και 50 λεπτα θα ειναι στα φαναρια του Πειραια, δηλαδη γυρω στις 18:00.

----------


## lissos

Openseas και λοιπές ιστοσελίδες κράτησης έχουν το Kriti I.
  Αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα… Ξεπεσμός. 
  Ας ξανασυναρμολογήσουμε το ¶πτερα καλύτερα. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Giovanaut

Περίεργα παιχνίδια που παίζει η ζωή. Το ΜΠ. ΣΤΑΡ 1, το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και το ΡΟΔΟΣ στη Λήμνο και τα ΚΡΗΤΗ στην Κρήτη. Αυτά έχουν οι μακροχρόνιοι τοπικισμοι...

----------


## marakis stratos

Στο site της ΑΝΕΚ για τελος Ιουλιου εμφανιζονται το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και το ΚΡΗΤΗ 2. Το blue Galaxy?

----------


## despo

Καλά μη δίνετε και ιδιαίτερη σημασία τι γράφει το σύστημα κρατήσεων. Αυτό αλλάζει μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα !

----------


## Giovannis

> Giovanni σχεδον ολα τα ποστ που κανεις εχουν υφος και μονιμως ειναι διορθωτικα ή εχουν κατι αρνητικο να επισημανουν.
> 
> Ποσο δα δρομο θελει ενα ημερησιο των Χανιων; Με ποσο δρομο νομιζεις οτι τα εβγαζε περυσι το Champion; Επειδη το ταξιδεψα δυο φορες σε ημερησιο, τη μια πηγαινε γυρω στο 19 και την αλλη γυρω στο 20...
> 
>  Τα Κρητη πολυ συχνα στο προσφατο παρελθον τα βλεπαμε πανω απο τους 21 κομβους και γενικα ειναι βαπορια με δρομο. Λογικα ακομα και τωρα 20 κομβους θα μπορουν να τους βγαλουν. 
> 
> Αν αναχωρουν 10:00 και στις 10:05 εχουν παραλλαξει το "μπαστουνι" στη Σουδα, σε 7 ωρες και 50 λεπτα θα ειναι στα φαναρια του Πειραια, δηλαδη γυρω στις 18:00.


Για να αποσυρανε τα ημερησια δρομολογια προφανως και καποιος λογος θα υπαρχει που δε φταιω εγω που τους κρινω αλλα αυτοι που ειναι απρογραμματιστοι!

Και προφανως πλεον δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα οι ταχυτητες αυτες να βγαζουν δρομολογια χωρις βλαβες, γιατι αν τυχει καποια βλαβη δε θα βγαινει ουτε ενα δρομολογιο!!! (δεν υπαρχουν πλοια για αντικατασταση πια!)




> Openseas και λοιπές ιστοσελίδες κράτησης έχουν το Kriti I.
>   Αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα… Ξεπεσμός. 
>   Ας ξανασυναρμολογήσουμε το ¶πτερα καλύτερα.


Οσο υπηρχε ο φοβος του ικαρου, ηρθε ο ολυμπιονικης! Τωρα βραστα!




> Στο site της ΑΝΕΚ για τελος Ιουλιου εμφανιζονται το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και το ΚΡΗΤΗ 2. Το blue Galaxy?


Ο Ελυρος ναυλωθηκε! Κρητη ή Βενιζελος και galaxy εχει το μενου για την ωρα εκτος απροοπτου!




> Περίεργα παιχνίδια που παίζει η ζωή. Το ΜΠ. ΣΤΑΡ 1, το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και το ΡΟΔΟΣ στη Λήμνο και τα ΚΡΗΤΗ στην Κρήτη. Αυτά έχουν οι μακροχρόνιοι τοπικισμοι...


Οπως στρωνεις κοιμασαι, ετσι δε λεει ο σοφος μας λαος;

----------


## GEOMA

Το ποιο γελοιο του πραγματος ειναι οτι τα ταξιδιωτικα γραφεια που κανουν προκρατησεις ζητουν επιπλεον θεσεις  και η εταιρεια δεν δινει.Δηλαδη μετην ανικανοτητα εκτελεσεις επιπλεον δρομολογιων θα εχει επιπτωσεις και ο τουρισμος αρα και η οικονομια της Κρητης.

----------


## despo

Ενταξει μην τα παραφουσκώνουμε. Δεν νομιζω σε κανένα δρομολόγιο να ειναι απο τωρα οποιοδήποτε πλοίο γεμάτο τουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη γραμμή !!!

----------


## GEOMA

Αγαπητε μου Giovani αυτη η γραμμη ειναι αυτο που λεμε  (ΦΙΛΕΤΟ ) ( ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΓΩΝΙΑ )κτλ.Δηλαδη εαν δεν εχουν κινηση αυτες  οι γραμμες (της Κρητης ) ποιες θα εχουν?

----------


## GEOMA

Αγαπητε μου αυτη η γραμμη ειναι αυτο που λεμε  (ΦΙΛΕΤΟ ) ( ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΓΩΝΙΑ )κτλ.Δηλαδη εαν δεν εχουν κινηση αυτες  οι γραμμες (της Κρητης ) ποιες θα εχουν?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Giovanni κανεις δεν ειπε οτι τα Κρητη ειναι ιδανικα για το καλοκαιρι.

Το βασικο τους προβλημα ειναι το μικρο ξενοδοχειακο τις μερες αιχμης. Ομως απο ταχυτητα ποτε δεν ειχαν προβλημα, φετος το Χειμωνα πηγαιναν γυρω στους 19 κομβους.

Ακομα και με τοσους βγαινει το ημερησιο με λιγη πιεση στις φορτωσεις, αλλα πιστευω πως μπορουν και παραπανω.

Η δικια σου σιγουρια παντως παραμενει και κυριως ο σχολιασμος μονο στα αρνητικα...

----------


## Giovannis

> Giovanni κανεις δεν ειπε οτι τα Κρητη ειναι ιδανικα για το καλοκαιρι.
> 
> Το βασικο τους προβλημα ειναι το μικρο ξενοδοχειακο τις μερες αιχμης. Ομως απο ταχυτητα ποτε δεν ειχαν προβλημα, φετος το Χειμωνα πηγαιναν γυρω στους 19 κομβους.
> 
> Ακομα και με τοσους βγαινει το ημερησιο με λιγη πιεση στις φορτωσεις, αλλα πιστευω πως μπορουν και παραπανω.
> 
> Η δικια σου σιγουρια παντως παραμενει και κυριως ο σχολιασμος μονο στα αρνητικα...



Το αρνητικο σχολιαζεται παντα πρωτο-πρωτο σε ολες τις εταιρειες. Θετικο ομως εχει καπου να το σχολιασουμε; Οσο για το οτι το χειμωνα εβγαιναν τα δρομολογια, ρωτα τους επαγγελματιες ποσες φορες κατεβηκαν μετα τις 8 απο τα Κρητη και τα σχολια που κανουν ειτε στα Χανια ειτε στο Ηρακλειο ειτε στον Πειραια! (οπως και τα φρεσκα σχολια για το γκαλαξυ και το προβλημα φορτωεκφορτωσης!)




> Ενταξει μην τα παραφουσκώνουμε. Δεν νομιζω σε κανένα δρομολόγιο να ειναι απο τωρα οποιοδήποτε πλοίο γεμάτο τουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη γραμμή !!!


Οταν δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα δρομολογια γιατι τα κατεβασανε απο το συστημα, λογικο ειναι τωρα να μη μπορει καποιος να προγραμματισει τιποτα!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το αρνητικο σχολιαζεται παντα πρωτο-πρωτο σε ολες τις εταιρειες. Θετικο ομως εχει καπου να το σχολιασουμε; Οσο για το οτι το χειμωνα εβγαιναν τα δρομολογια, ρωτα τους επαγγελματιες ποσες φορες κατεβηκαν μετα τις 8 απο τα Κρητη και τα σχολια που κανουν ειτε στα Χανια ειτε στο Ηρακλειο ειτε στον Πειραια! (οπως και τα φρεσκα σχολια για το γκαλαξυ και το προβλημα φορτωεκφορτωσης!)


Το αρνητικο πολλες φορες σχολιαζεται, αλλα οχι ΜΟΝΟ αυτο. Επισης μεγαλη σημασια εχει το υφος σιγουριας και η εμμονη στις συνεχεις διορθωσεις-επισημανσεις προς το αρνητικο.

Το Χειμωνα το Κρητη ΙΙ ταξιδευε στη γραμμη με 19 κομβους σε ολα τα ταξιδια που εκανα και πολλες φορες το εβλεπα στο marinetraffic. Μια χαρα πηγαινε το βαπορι.

Αν μια-δυο φορες καθυστερησε με καιρους ή απο καποια μικροβλαβη και εσυ το εκανες σημαια, δε σημαινει πως το βαπορι πηγαινε σταθερα αργα.

----------


## jumpman

> Το αρνητικο σχολιαζεται παντα πρωτο-πρωτο σε ολες τις εταιρειες. Θετικο ομως εχει καπου να το σχολιασουμε; Οσο για το οτι το χειμωνα εβγαιναν τα δρομολογια, ρωτα τους επαγγελματιες ποσες φορες κατεβηκαν μετα τις 8 απο τα Κρητη και τα σχολια που κανουν ειτε στα Χανια ειτε στο Ηρακλειο ειτε στον Πειραια! (οπως και τα φρεσκα σχολια για το γκαλαξυ και το προβλημα φορτωεκφορτωσης!)


Φίλε Giovannis εσύ έχεις μιλήσει με πολλούς επαγγελματίες που κατέβηκαν μετά τις 8 από τα Κρήτη; Ποια θεωρείς οτι πρέπει να είναι η ταχύτητα των Κρήτη για να μπούν στα ημερήσια; Ακόμα και το Έλυρος στα ημερήσια δε νομίζω οτι πάει πάνω από 22 κόμβους. Ασχέτως με όλα αυτά που λες τα Κρήτη ακόμα και αυτή τη στιγμή έχουν δρόμο για να κάνουν άνετα το ημερήσιο των Χανίων.

----------


## Giovannis

Αφου λοιπον εχουν δρομο τα Κρητη να βγαλουν τα καλοκαιρινα, για πιο λογο αποσυρθηκαν τα ημερησια δρομολογια της κοινοπραξιας και στα Χανια και στο Ηρακλειο;;;

Και ναι εχω μιλησει με αρκετους που βγηκαν μετα τις 8 φετος το χειμωνα απο τα Κρητη ειτε στον Πειραια ειτε στα Χανια ειτε στο Ηρακλειο  :Wink:

----------


## jumpman

Και ποιός σου είπε ότι δε θα ξανά μπούν άμεσα; Έστω και δε μπαίνουν, είσαι σίγουρος ότι φταίει η ταχύτητα των Κρήτη; Γιατί τόσα χρόνια στο Ηράκλειο τα Κρήτη έκαναν ημερήσια δρομολόγια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Στα Χανιά θα έχουν πρόβλημα που το δρομολόγιο είναι και κατά 20 με 30 μίλια λιγότερο; Ας είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

παντα παραπονα ακουγα για τα πλοια που ηταν στην γραμμη πειραιας-χανια.τα κρητη ειναι αργα και εχουν λιγα κρεβατια, το τσαμπιον δεν εχει πολλα σαλονια, το galaxy κανει μεγαλη κληση ο καταπελτης του, το λατω ειναι αρχαιο,το ελυρος κουναει,ο βενιζελος ειναι αργος και κουναει,το αριαδνη εχει λιγα κρεβατια.

----------


## Giovannis

> Και ποιός σου είπε ότι δε θα ξανά μπούν άμεσα;


Τα απεσυραν απο το ΣΑΣ! Αμεσα αποκλειεται λοιπον! Ειχα απορια αλλα απαντηση δεν πηρα απ οσους πεσατε να με φατε!!!

----------


## seajets

> παντα παραπονα ακουγα για τα πλοια που ηταν στην γραμμη πειραιας-χανια.τα κρητη ειναι αργα και εχουν λιγα κρεβατια, το τσαμπιον δεν εχει πολλα σαλονια, το galaxy κανει μεγαλη κληση ο καταπελτης του, το λατω ειναι αρχαιο,το ελυρος κουναει,ο βενιζελος ειναι αργος και κουναει,το αριαδνη εχει λιγα κρεβατια.


GGGNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Giovanni.

Το οτι προς το παρον εχουν αποσυρει τα δρομολογια μπορει να εχει να κανει με το μικροτερο ξενοδοχειακο τους, το οποιο το καλοκαιρι θα χρειαστει οχι μονο για την καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση των επιβατων αλλα και για την τσεπη της εταιριας. 
Μπορει να σκεφτονται καποια σεναρια, δε σημαινει οτι το κανουν για την ταχυτητα, δεν αποδεικνυεις κατι με αυτην την καραμελα, ποσο μαλλον οταν αποφευγεις να σχολιασεις το γεγονος οτι φετος το Χειμωνα ταξιδευε σχεδον παντα με 19 κομβους πραγμα το οποιο διαπιστωσα και στα αρκετα ταξιδια μου με το πλοιο... Στο Ηρακλειο δεν ξερω τι γινοταν, το Κρητη ΙΙ στα Χανια πηγαινε μια χαρα και αν βρηκε κανενα καιρο και αργησε δε θα βγαλουμε κανονα.

Τα ημερησια βγαινουν ακομα και με 19 κομβους, ακομα και με 18.5 αν γινονται πιο γρηγορα οι φορτωεκφορτωσεις. Καλο θα ειναι να πηγαινουν με 20 για να υπαρχει περισσοτερη ανεση.

Το βασικο ερωτημα ειναι το ξενοδοχειακο, οχι η ταχυτητα...

Για τον Ελ. Βενιζελο απο την αλλη μαλλον το ερωτημα ειναι η ταχυτητα.

----------


## Giovannis

Μονο που δεν υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες πια  :Surprised: 

οσο για τον Βενιζελο εχει κ αλλα θεματα  :Wink:

----------


## GEOMA

Καλησπερα.Βρε παιδια αρχισαμε να τρωγωμαστε χωρις λογο.Τ απραγματα ειναι απλα .Απριλης Μαης κοντα το θερος.Το καλοκαιρι εφτασε και τοτε θα τα δουμε ολα η θετικα η αρνητικα,και μετα θα μπορουμε να λεμε οτι θελουμε.Βεβαια το οτι ειμαστε παραξενοι και το ενα μας μυριζει και το αλλα μας βρωμαει ειναι ενα χαρακτηριστικο της φυλης μας.Αυτα.

----------


## lissos

> παντα παραπονα ακουγα για τα πλοια που ηταν στην γραμμη πειραιας-χανια.τα κρητη ειναι αργα και εχουν λιγα κρεβατια, το τσαμπιον δεν εχει πολλα σαλονια, το galaxy κανει μεγαλη κληση ο καταπελτης του, το λατω ειναι αρχαιο,το ελυρος κουναει,ο βενιζελος ειναι αργος και κουναει,το αριαδνη εχει λιγα κρεβατια.


Ενώ η LISSARA...!  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause: 
Εργαλείο!

----------


## panthiras1

Εάν αφαιρέθηκαν τα ημερήσια από την Κρήτη πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με ταχύτητες των πλοίων, επάρκεια καμπινών, ξενοδοχειακό κ.λ.π.
Πιστεύω ότι αφαιρέθηκαν λόγω μικρών πληροτήτων των πλοίων.

----------


## Giovannis

Ας "δικαιολογισουμε" τις μικρες πληροτητες στο Ηρακλειο λογω ανταγωνισμου γι αυτο κ κοψανε πανω απο τα μισα ημερησια στην κοινοπραξια, αλλα στα Χανια που ειναι μονοπωλειο παλι να το "δικαιολογισουμε";

----------


## avvachrist

> Πιστεύω ότι αφαιρέθηκαν λόγω μικρών πληροτήτων των πλοίων.


Αυτό φίλε μου ειδικά στην γραμμή των Χανίων δεν ισχύει. Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι ήθελα να ταξιδέψω Παρασκευή για Χανιά και θέση έβρισκα Δεύτερα! Και με ημερήσια δρομολόγια μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο! Όλα με φουλ πληρότητα! 
Τα Χανιά έχουν ανέβει πολύ σαν τουριστικός προορισμός τα τελευταία χρόνια. Εκτός και αν έχουν πληροφορίες στην ΑΝΕΚ για τόσο μεγάλη πτώση φέτος...

----------


## lissos

Από αρχές Ά90 έχει από Ιούνιο μέχρι μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου, κάθε χρόνο ημερήσια δρομολόγια. 
  Και μάλιστα σε εποχές που η γραμμή είχε 4 πλοία (¶πτερα, Κρήτη, Κνωσσός, Φαιστός).
  Τα τελευταία χρόνια, ακόμα και μέσα στην κρίση, σχεδόν όλα τα ημερήσια ήταν γεμάτα. Φυσικά να μην ξεχνάμε το μεγάλο δέλεαρ που ήταν το δωρεάν όχημα και τα -30% στα μετΆεπιστροφής…

----------


## panthiras1

Μόλις τώρα μπήκα στο σύστημα κράτησης της ΑΝΕΚ. Ημερήσια υπάρχουν και εφέτος:
Στα Χανιά με BLUE GALAXY και ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι
Στο Ηράκλειο με BLUE HORIZON και ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ

----------


## Joyrider

Φέτος αποφασίσαμε να πάμε διακοπές στα Χανιά, μετά από 7 χρόνια αποχής από τις διακοπές σε νησιά, κινούμασταν σε προορισμούς στην ενδοχώρα αφού είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερα!
Δυστυχώς όμως, αν και θα πάμε στα Χανιά, δεν θα προτιμήσουμε το πλοίο διότι οι ναύλοι είναι εξωπραγματικοί, για τόσες χαμένες ώρες ταλαιπωρίας. Οι ναύλοι για μια τριμελή οικογένεια όπως εμείς στο κατάστρωμα, με δύο μοτοσυκλέτες ξεπερνάει τα 260 ευρώ με επιστροφή (!!!!!!!!!!!!!) την ώρα που το αεροπλάνο κοστίζει λιγότερο από τα μισά. 
Έκλεισα λοιπόν με το αεροπλάνο για 140 ευρώ με επιστροφή (!!!!!!!!!) και απλά θα στείλουμε τις μηχανές μας κάτω με το πλοίο και θα τις παραλάβουμε κανένα δύωρο μετά την άφιξη του πλοίου στη Σούδα.
Όταν μπαίνει το δίλλημα, λεφτά πεταμένα (που δεν υπάρχουν) και καραβολατρία, κερδίζει το αεροπλάνο κατά κράτος...
Εύχομαι καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους και εις άλλα με υγεία.

----------


## Takerman

> Φέτος αποφασίσαμε να πάμε διακοπές στα Χανιά, μετά από 7 χρόνια αποχής από τις διακοπές σε νησιά, κινούμασταν σε προορισμούς στην ενδοχώρα αφού είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερα!
> Δυστυχώς όμως, αν και θα πάμε στα Χανιά, δεν θα προτιμήσουμε το πλοίο διότι οι ναύλοι είναι εξωπραγματικοί, για τόσες χαμένες ώρες ταλαιπωρίας. Οι ναύλοι για μια τριμελή οικογένεια όπως εμείς στο κατάστρωμα, με δύο μοτοσυκλέτες ξεπερνάει τα 260 ευρώ με επιστροφή (!!!!!!!!!!!!!) την ώρα που το αεροπλάνο κοστίζει λιγότερο από τα μισά. 
> Έκλεισα λοιπόν με το αεροπλάνο για 140 ευρώ με επιστροφή (!!!!!!!!!) και απλά θα στείλουμε τις μηχανές μας κάτω με το πλοίο και θα τις παραλάβουμε κανένα δύωρο μετά την άφιξη του πλοίου στη Σούδα.
> Όταν μπαίνει το δίλλημα, λεφτά πεταμένα (που δεν υπάρχουν) και καραβολατρία, κερδίζει το αεροπλάνο κατά κράτος...
> Εύχομαι καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους και εις άλλα με υγεία.


Πρέπει να είσαι τυχερός να βρεις αεροπορικά σε καλή τιμή να συμπίπτουν με την άφιξη του πλοίου και το ίδιο ισχύει και για την επιστροφή. Από την άλλη αν βάλεις ότι πρέπει να πας Πειραιά να αφήσεις τις μοτό, να γυρίσεις σπίτι, την μετάβαση στο αεροδρόμιο, όταν φτάσεις να πας από το αεροδρόμιο στη Σούδα και την αντίστοιχη διαδικασία στην επιστροφή, είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία. Άποψη μου πάντα. Περί ορέξεως............

----------


## renetoes

> Πρέπει να είσαι τυχερός να βρεις αεροπορικά σε καλή τιμή να συμπίπτουν με την άφιξη του πλοίου και το ίδιο ισχύει και για την επιστροφή. Από την άλλη αν βάλεις ότι πρέπει να πας Πειραιά να αφήσεις τις μοτό, να γυρίσεις σπίτι, την μετάβαση στο αεροδρόμιο, όταν φτάσεις να πας από το αεροδρόμιο στη Σούδα και την αντίστοιχη διαδικασία στην επιστροφή, είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία. Άποψη μου πάντα. Περί ορέξεως............


Συγγνώμη αλλά ίσως τα έξοδα να είναι περισσότερα λαμβάνοντας υπόψην όλα τα προαναφερθέντα. Εκτός αν έχει κάποιος φίλους ή συνεργάτες να τον πηγαινοφέρνουν δωρεάν σε τόσους προορισμούς.

----------


## Joyrider

Μην κρίνετε εξ ίδιων τα αλλώτρια. Όταν προγραμματίζεις τις διακοπές σου 2 μήνες πριν, φυσικά και θα βρεις φθηνά αεροπορικά. Ειδικά για Χανιά η RyanAir έχει μια χαρά τιμές και η ώρα της ανταπόκρισης είναι μια ώρα μετά την άφιξη του πλοίου στη Σούδα, ο Πειραιάς είναι 15 λεπτά από το σπίτι μου για να φορτώσω τις μηχανές μας στο πλοίο, ενώ με το μετρό το αεροδρόμιο είναι μια ανάσα, και στο φινάλε πόσο έχει ένα ταξί από το Δασκαλογιάννης μέχρι τη Σούδα...
Κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάρχει ταλαιπωρία και τα χρήματα που θα χαλάσουμε μαζί με τα ναύλα στο πλοίο είναι πολύ περισσότερα, και θα χαρώ καλύτερα να τα χαλάσω στα Χανιά...τα υπόλοιπα τα ακούω βερεσέ!

----------


## renetoes

> Μην κρίνετε εξ ίδιων τα αλλώτρια. Όταν προγραμματίζεις τις διακοπές σου 2 μήνες πριν, φυσικά και θα βρεις φθηνά αεροπορικά. Ειδικά για Χανιά η RyanAir έχει μια χαρά τιμές και η ώρα της ανταπόκρισης είναι μια ώρα μετά την άφιξη του πλοίου στη Σούδα, ο Πειραιάς είναι 15 λεπτά από το σπίτι μου για να φορτώσω τις μηχανές μας στο πλοίο, ενώ με το μετρό το αεροδρόμιο είναι μια ανάσα, και στο φινάλε πόσο έχει ένα ταξί από το Δασκαλογιάννης μέχρι τη Σούδα...
> Κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάρχει ταλαιπωρία και τα χρήματα που θα χαλάσουμε μαζί με τα ναύλα στο πλοίο είναι πολύ περισσότερα, και θα χαρώ καλύτερα να τα χαλάσω στα Χανιά...τα υπόλοιπα τα ακούω βερεσέ!


Ευχαριστώ για το ήθος που βγάζει το μήνυμά σου (",,,τα υπόλοιπα τα ακούω βερεσέ").

----------


## Takerman

> Μην κρίνετε εξ ίδιων τα αλλώτρια. Όταν προγραμματίζεις τις διακοπές σου 2 μήνες πριν, φυσικά και θα βρεις φθηνά αεροπορικά. Ειδικά για Χανιά η RyanAir έχει μια χαρά τιμές και η ώρα της ανταπόκρισης είναι μια ώρα μετά την άφιξη του πλοίου στη Σούδα, ο Πειραιάς είναι 15 λεπτά από το σπίτι μου για να φορτώσω τις μηχανές μας στο πλοίο, ενώ με το μετρό το αεροδρόμιο είναι μια ανάσα, και στο φινάλε πόσο έχει ένα ταξί από το Δασκαλογιάννης μέχρι τη Σούδα...
> Κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάρχει ταλαιπωρία και τα χρήματα που θα χαλάσουμε μαζί με τα ναύλα στο πλοίο είναι πολύ περισσότερα, και θα χαρώ καλύτερα να τα χαλάσω στα Χανιά...τα υπόλοιπα τα ακούω βερεσέ!


Όπως έγραψα στο μήνυμα μου είπα τη γνώμη μου από την στιγμή που αποφάσισες να μοιραστείς δημόσια στο φόρουμ τον σχεδιασμό του ταξιδιού σου. Ούτε σε πρόσβαλα με χαρακτηρισμούς τύπου "εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια", ούτε το ύφος μου ήταν κάπως απέναντι σου. Αν δεν ήθελες σχολιασμό, ας κράταγες τον σχεδιασμό του ταξιδιού σου στο μυαλό σου και να μην έγραφες. Όσο καιρό είμαι μέλος στο φόρουμ δεν έχω μιλήσει ή καλλίτερα γράψει, άσχημα σε κανένα. Σχολιάζω με σεβασμό όποτε το κάνω και περιμένω την ανάλογη συμπεριφορά. Αυτά είχα να πω για το συγκεκριμένο.

Για την ιστορία πάντως : 
3 άτομα με το μετρό στο αεροδρόμιο κοστίζει 20€ η κάθε διαδρομή. Επί 2=40€.
Από το Δασκαλογιάννης στη Σούδα το ταξί κοστίζει 22€. Επί 2=44€.
Βάλε και τα 70€ πήγαινε-έλα οι 2 μοτό που θα τα πλήρωνες έτσι κι αλλιώς. 
140€ τα αεροπορικά + 70 οι μοτό στο καράβι=210€. Πρόσθεσε το μετρό και το ταξί..........

----------


## Psarianos

> Πρόσθεσε το μετρό και το ταξί..........


Βάλε όμως φίλε ότι και 8-9 ώρες στο πλοίο υπάρχει περίπτωση να χαλάσεις πάνω απο 40ευρώ για 3 άτομα(σε καφέδες,φαγητό,τσιγάρα,περιοδικά κλπ)

Προσωπικά όσο κι άν μ'αρέσει το ταξίδι στο πλοίο,όταν η μετάβαση με το αεροπλάνο πλησιάζει η ξεπερνά ελάχιστα το συνολικό τίμημα των εισητηρίων του πλοίου,συμφέρει απο πολλές πλευρές(χρόνου,κόστους,ταλαιπωρίας,καθυστερήσεων)ε  ιδικά το καλοκαίρι που τα πλοία ταξιδεύουν με πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## panthiras1

Αγαπητέ Joyrider, εφ΄ όσον το κάνεις κατέγραψε την εμπειρία σου και τα έξοδα που θα κάνεις και σύγκρινέ τα με τα έξοδα του πλοίου.
Την εμπειρία σου δημοσίευσέ την στο forum για να ενημερωθούμε όλοι μας. Πρέπει να σου πω ότι αυτό που πας να κάνεις μου έχει περάσει και εμένα από το μυαλό μου. Για τον Χειμώνα όμως. Το Καλοκαίρι, όταν ταξιδεύω μόνος μου, προτιμώ να ταξιδεύω με τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια των πλοίων. Θεωρώ ότι είναι μια ευκαιρία για εμένα να χαλαρώσω λίγες ώρες στο σαλόνι διαβάζοντας ένα ευχάριστο βιβλίο και απολαμβάνοντας ένα ... καφέ.
Το αναφέρω αυτό για να τονίσω ότι το ταξίδι είναι προσωπική υπόθεση του καθένα μας. Διαλέγεις το μεταφορικό σου μέσο, ανάλογα με το τι ζητάς και τι σε ευχαριστεί περισσότερο.

Σίγουρα πάντως ένα από τα μεγάλα προβλήματα των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών είναι οι χαμηλές τιμές των αεροπορικών εισιτηρίων. Ευτυχώς για εμάς. Ειδικά στα Χανιά με την Ryanair .... και τις άλλες αεροπορικές που λόγω ανταγωνισμού είναι υποχρεωμένες να ακολουθήσουν.


Υ.Γ. Αγαπητέ Psarianos συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## Takerman

Φίλε Ψαριανέ όταν τίθεται θέμα χρόνου χωρίς κουβέντα η επιλογή είναι μια και είναι αεροπλάνο. Χρειάστηκε να πάω Μυτιλήνη για κάτι έκτακτο τον χειμώνα την μία μέρα και την άλλη έπρεπε να είμαι πίσω  και πήγα με το αεροπλάνο. Τώρα για το θέμα της ταλαιπωρίας είναι προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός.
Εγώ προσωπικά πχ το χάραμα στο βαπόρι με τον καφέ και το τσιγάρο (προπαντός στο "Μυτιλήνη" με το πλωριό μπαλκόνι, όταν πήγαινε...) δεν το αλλάζω για κανένα αεροπλάνο. Μια χρονιά που πήγα Ρόδο, παρόλο που είχα καμπίνα, έμεινα ξάγρυπνος να βλέπω τα ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια μέχρι την Ρόδο. Όπως είπα είναι προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός και δεν μπαίνει στη λογική η δική μου άποψη είναι σωστή και η δική σου λάθος. Όπως το αισθάνεται ο καθένας.

Φιλικά.

----------


## panthiras1

Αν όμως Takerman κλείσεις την τελευταία στιγμή εισιτήριο .... θα το βρεις φτηνό; Όχι πάντα και όχι σύμφωνα με το δικό σου πρόγραμμα. Θα πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις το ταξίδι σου σύμφωνα με το πια ημέρα και ώρα θα βρεις οικονομικό εισιτήριο.

Υ.Γ. Για να είναι ανταγωνιστικό το καράβι, η τιμή εισιτηρίου πρέπει να είναι κάτω των 20 ευρώ. Σήμερα με το αεροπλάνο μπορείς να βρεις εισιτήριο και 26 ή 27 ευρώ.

----------


## Takerman

Εννοείς για το καράβι φίλε Panthiras1?

----------


## roussosf

Αν και απαγορεύεται το chat στο forum θα πέσω και εγώ στην ¨παγίδα " να σχολιάσω το θέμα
Η σύγκριση που γίνετε είναι στο χρηματικό κόστος (€υρα) μεταξύ μετακίνησης πλοίου η αεροπλάνου
Δεν είναι μόνο το χρηματικό κόστος
Ο φίλος που ξεκίνησε την συζήτηση , μίλησε για την μετακίνηση τριών ατόμων με μηχανή , και θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί του απλά γιατί έχει την δυνατότητα να το κάνει. Μένει δίπλα η πολύ κοντά στον Πειραιά , τον εξυπηρετεί και το Μετρό η ο Προαστιακός για αεροδρόμιο και όλα είναι βολικά , δεν έχει και το πρόβλημα βάρους αποσκευών που έχουν τα φτηνά αεροπορικά
Αν όμως μένεις στην Κυψέλη πχ η στήν Πετρούπολη η στην Παλλήνη , πρέπει να πας την μηχανή η το αυτοκίνητο στον Πειραιά και να γυρίσεις και το άλλο πρωί να πας αεροδρόμιο για να φύγεις,και μόλις φτασεις στα Χανιά να πάς στην Σούδα για να τα πάρεις και και και .......αν υπολογήσεις αυτό το χρόνο πλακα-πλακα με το βαπόρι είσαι ήδη στην Μήλο
Καί άν εχεις και οικογένεια και πρέπει να κουβαλάς και όλα τα σχετικά των καλοκαιρινών διακοπών......άστο καλύτερα....βαποράκι και μόνο βαποράκι
και νομίζω ότι καλό είναι να το σταματήσουμε 
ο τρόπος ταξιδιού είναι προσωπική υπόθεση του καθενός 
άλλος βαριέται το πλοίο και άλλος φοβάται το αεροπλάνο

----------


## Takerman

Θα πω κάτι τελευταίο που είναι η άποψή μου και δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να την επιβάλω σε κανένα και κλείνει εδώ για μένα. 
Το κόστος μερικά ποστ πιο πίσω αποδεδειγμένα είναι σχεδόν ίδιο. Δε νομίζω να σωθούμε οικονομικά για 10 και 20€ υπέρ της μιας ή της άλλης επιλογής.
Με την λογική όμως της ταλαιπωρίας και του ίδιου κόστους βαποριού-αεροπλάνου ή έστω του φθηνότερου αεροπλάνου, δεν πρόκειται να ξαναμπούμε σε βαπόρι. Ας τα βλέπουμε τότε στις φωτογραφίες και ας πηγαίνουμε και καμιά βόλτα στον Πειραιά να τα χαζεύουμε από το λιμάνι.
Υποτίθεται ότι είμαστε σε ένα καραβολατρικό φόρουμ και όσοι είμαστε εδώ, άλλος πολύ, άλλος λίγο, έχουμε μια "λόξα" με τα καράβια.


ΥΓ: Ζητώ συγνώμη από τους διαχειριστές για την κατάχρηση των off topic.

----------


## panthiras1

```
Από panthiras1: Υ.Γ. Για να είναι ανταγωνιστικό το καράβι, η τιμή εισιτηρίου πρέπει να είναι κάτω των 20 ευρώ. Σήμερα με το αεροπλάνο μπορείς να βρεις εισιτήριο και 26 ή 27 ευρώ.
```



```
Από Takerman:Εννοείς για το καράβι φίλε Panthiras1?
```

Ναι φίλε Takerman. Εννοώ ότι για να γίνει οικονομικά ανταγωνιστικό το πλοίο σε σχέση με το αεροπλάνο, η τιμή του πλοίου πρέπει να πέσει κάτω από 20 ευρώ.
Οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες αν θέλουν να ανταγωνιστούν τα αεροπλάνα, θα πρέπει να απαντήσουν με το ίδιο νόμισμα.
Οικονομικά εισιτήρια με δικαίωμα μιας χειραποσκευής όπως κάνουν τα αεροπλάνα.

Βέβαια όπως αναφέρει και ο roussosf ο τρόπος ταξιδιού είναι προσωπική υπόθεση του καθενός μας.

----------


## panthiras1

Ημερήσια δρομολόγια Χανίων - Καλοκαίρι 2015.

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Bro...011_el_v22.pdf

----------


## panthiras1

> Από panthiras1: Ναι φίλε Takerman. Εννοώ ότι για να γίνει οικονομικά ανταγωνιστικό το πλοίο σε σχέση με το αεροπλάνο, η τιμή του πλοίου πρέπει να πέσει κάτω από 20 ευρώ.
> Οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες αν θέλουν να ανταγωνιστούν τα αεροπλάνα, θα πρέπει να απαντήσουν με το ίδιο νόμισμα.
> Οικονομικά εισιτήρια με δικαίωμα μιας χειραποσκευής όπως κάνουν τα αεροπλάνα.


H ANEK ανταποκρίθηκε (; :Wink: ). Δημιούργησε νέες κατηγορίες εισιτηρίων. Τις SAVER και SUPER SAVER. Η SUPER SAVER έχει 20 ευρώ, αλλά προσοχή στις προϋποθέσεις.

Πιο πολλά:

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/porta...rs#offid_11399

----------


## despo

Μα που στο καλό ειναι κρυμένες αυτές οι θέσεις και δεν φαίνονται πουθενά ;

----------


## panthiras1

Ένα δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα έχει η "Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών" για τις "Οι κόντρες των ακτοπλόων έχουν γράψει ιστορία με αίμα" και αναφέρεται για τις κόντρες που υπήρξαν από τις αρχές του περασμένου αιώνα (1900). Μεταξύ αυτών αναφέρει και στο ναυάγιο του "ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ" που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Χανιά - Πειραιάς.
Αν το βρω σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή θα το βάλω.

Υ.Γ. Δεν αναφέρεται μόνο στο "ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ", το έβαλα όμως εδώ μια και δεν ξέρω που αλλού να το βάλω.

----------


## Joyrider

> Μα που στο καλό ειναι κρυμένες αυτές οι θέσεις και δεν φαίνονται πουθενά ;



Δεν υπάρχουν στο online booking, πρέπει να πας από το κεντρικό πρακτορείο, και όταν πας σου λένε ότι έχουν εξαντληθεί
και δεν υπάρχουν και αναγκαστικά θα βγάλεις κανονικό εισιτήριο...win win κατάσταση, απλά μένει η ταλαιπωρία και η ξενέρα... :Sour:

----------


## panthiras1

Εγώ αρκετές φορές έχω πόυ έχω βγάλει εισητήριο από το πρακτορείο μου έχουν προτείνει να βγάλω εισητήριο προσφοράς.

----------


## panthiras1

```
panthiras1 	 	 		 			 			Ένα δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα έχει η "Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών" για τις "Οι  κόντρες των ακτοπλόων έχουν γράψει ιστορία με αίμα" και αναφέρεται για  τις κόντρες που υπήρξαν από τις αρχές του περασμένου αιώνα (1900).  Μεταξύ αυτών αναφέρει και στο ναυάγιο του "ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ" που εκτελούσε το  δρομολόγιο Χανιά - Πειραιάς.
Αν το βρω σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή θα το βάλω.

Υ.Γ. Δεν αναφέρεται μόνο στο "ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ", το έβαλα όμως εδώ μια και δεν ξέρω που αλλού να το βάλω.
```

Να και το λινκ:
http://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/oi-kontre...storia-me-aima

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ταξιδέψτε στα Χάνια με τα «Πασχαλινά Ημερήσια» δρομολόγια της ANEK LINES*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...mologia-xania/ .

----------


## panthiras1

BLUE GALAXY και ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ φέτος το καλοκαίρι για Χανιά.

Δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί ακόμα τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια του καλοκαιριού, αλλά όποιος μπαίνει στο site της ΑΝΕΚ καταλαβαίνει πότε θα εκτελεστούν τα ημερήσια.
Από Πειραιά για Χανιά π.χ. όταν βλέπεις κάθε ημέρα το BLUE GALAXY να αναχωρεί βραδινό δρομολόγιο, σημαίνει ότι έχει επιστρέψει πίσω στον Πειραιά με ημερήσιο. Το ίδιο και για τον ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟ.
Από Χανιά για Πειραιά βλέπεις τα ίδια, ανάποδα, δηλαδή με το άλλο πλοίο της κοινοπραξίας.

----------


## panthiras1

Από την: Η ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΤΑΚΤΩΝ 


Αντιγράφω από την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση της εφημερίδας:
*Ταλαιπωρία επιβατών έπειτα από τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα*

Ταλαιπωρία και αναστάτωση για τους εκατοντάδες εκδρομείς του Πάσχα που ταξίδευαν από τα Χανιά για Πειραιά με το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Ελυρος» της ΑΝΕΚ, καθώς άγνωστος τηλεφώνησε για ύπαρξη βόμβας στο πλοίο λίγο μετά τις 9 το βράδυ και ενώ το «Ελυρος» ήταν έτοιμο για αναχώρηση.

Περισσότερα: http://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/talaipori...nima-gia-vomva

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για μία εβδομάδα (πιό σωστά για πέντε ημέρες) χωρίς βραδυνό δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά προς Χανιά. Από αύριο Δευτέρα και μέχρι το Σάββατο, λόγω προσωρινής αποδρομολόγησης του ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, το BLUE GALAXY θα αναχωρεί στις 14.00 από Πειραιά, και στις 23.45 από Χανιά, ενώ το Σάββατο θα πραγματοποιηθούν δύο δρομολόγια από Πειραιά, αφού το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ επιστρέφει το βράδυ (21.00) στα κανονικά του δρομολόγια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από αύριο Δευτέρα και μέχρι το Σάββατο, λόγω προσωρινής αποδρομολόγησης του ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, το BLUE GALAXY θα αναχωρεί στις 14.00 από Πειραιά, και στις 23.45 από Χανιά, ενώ το Σάββατο θα πραγματοποιηθούν δύο δρομολόγια από Πειραιά, αφού το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ επιστρέφει το βράδυ (21.00) στα κανονικά του δρομολόγια.


Σύμφωνα με το openseas, η γραμμή επανέρχεται στους κανονικούς της ρυθμούς από την Κυριακή το βράδυ, με κανονικές αναχωρήσεις στις 21.00 το _BLUE GALAXY_ από Πειραιά και το _ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ_ από Σούδα.

----------


## agnostos

Από 16/7 φαίνεται να μπαίνει στη γραμμή η Minoan Lines με το Mykonos Palace με δρομολόγια 16:00>22:30 από Πειραιά και 23:59>06:30 από Σούδα.

----------


## panthiras1

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα κάνει ζημιά στην ΑΝΕΚ.
Αντίθετα πιστεύω ότι αυτό το Καλοκαίρι, το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, δεν θα πάει και πολύ καλά. Θα πάρει μόνο τους τουρίστες της τελευταίας στιγμής, που είναι λίγοι, επειδή με τις προσφορές της η ΑΝΕΚ έχει δώσει κίνητρα στον κόσμο και έχει βγάλει από νωρίς τα εισιτήριά του. Ούτε και οι φορτηγατζήδες αυτό το Καλοκαίρι θα προτιμήσουν το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ μια και θα νιώθουν ανασφάλεια, μήπως και αργότερα (τον Σεπτέμβριο) εγκαταλείψει την γραμμή.... με ότι συνέπειες έχει αυτό στην σχέση τους με την ΑΝΕΚ.

Μετά τον Σεπτέμβριο.
Αν παραμείνει το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στην γραμμή, οι περιπτώσεις είναι δύο:
1. Να τα βρει η ΑΝΕΚ με τις ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ (όπως στο Ηράκλειο) και να μειώσουν την ταχύτητα του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ (παρόλο που πιστεύω ότι οι Μινωικές δεν τους συμφέρει να το κάνουν).
2. Επιστρέφοντας το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ θα πάει στην Αδριατική και στα Χανιά θα μπει το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ή το ΧΕΛΕΝΙΚ. Θα πρέπει όμως να διαμορφώσουν επιπλέον χώρους για σαλόνια. Αυτό που έκαναν την προηγούμενη φορά που στο σαλόνι έμπαινε όποιος είχε καμπίνα δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό. Αντίθετα θα έλεγα ότι βλάπτει την εικόνα της ΑΝΕΚ.

Να επιβιώσει πάντως το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ στην γραμμή με την παρουσία του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει δυνατότητα. Το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ χρειάζεται ακόμα ανανέωση παρόλο που έχει γίνει σε αρκετούς χώρους.

----------


## panthiras1

Προσπάθησα να κάνω κάποιες διορθώσεις στο πιο πάνω κείμενο αλλά λόγω χρονικού περιορισμού μου τις απέρριψε το σύστημα.

Για να μην γράφω τα ίδια, διευκρινίζω ότι αυτά που γράφω για την ΑΝΕΚ ισχύουν βεβαίως και για την BLUE STAR.
Με μια διαφορά ότι το BLUE GALAXY στέκεται (κατά την άποψή μου) απέναντι στο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ (εννοώ την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού).

----------


## eytyhis128

Για να χτυπήσει την Ανεκ η Μινωικη θα πρέπει να έχει 2 καράβια μόνο με το Μύκονος*δεν  μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί  θα δουλέψει το καλοκαίρι με τον  τουρισμό και από τέλη  Σεπτεμβρίου  θα  ψάχνει  επιβάτες

----------


## aegina

Τελικα οι Μινωικες τα καταφεραν να βαλλουν πλοιο στα Χανια και τι πλοιο παλατι γρηγορο ανετο καραβι που τα Χανια δεν το εχουν ξαναδει πρεπει νομιζω να το καταλαβουν οι Χανιωτες και να το υποστηριξουν γιατι ειναι αναβαθμηση για την γραμμη . Για φανταστητε του χρονου να σταματαει και στη Μηλο σε πρωινο δρομολογειο και τα αλλα δυο του Ηρακλειου να κανουν πρωινο για Σαντορινη. Αυτο ειναι προοδος κυριοι .

----------


## eytyhis128

Αν θέλουν να μείνουν στα  Χανιά οι Μινωικες  θα πρέπει να έχουν  2 καράβια  με  νυχτερινό  δρομολόγιο  και μετά θα δεις  αν  οι  Χανιώτες  το προτηνουν ή όχι  οτόταν  φτάνει  μεσάνυχτα  στα  Χανιά  κανένας δεν  θα το  προτιμάει

----------


## Amorgos66

> Αν θέλουν να μείνουν στα  Χανιά οι Μινωικες  θα πρέπει να έχουν  2 καράβια  με  νυχτερινό  δρομολόγιο  και μετά θα δεις  αν  οι  Χανιώτες  το προτηνουν ή όχι  οτόταν  φτάνει  μεσάνυχτα  στα  Χανιά  κανένας δεν  θα το  προτιμάει


...η αναχωρηση απο Πειραια επρεπε να ειναι 8 το πρωι και απο Χανια 5 το απογευμα.
Ετσι θα βολευε τους παντες...

----------


## kythnos

Δεν ξέρω πως τα πάει το Μύκονος Παλλάς στην γραμμή αλλά το Ελ. Βενιζέλος απόψε έφυγε με γεμάτο γκαράζ και πολύ κόσμο.....

----------


## panthiras1

```
Από Amorgos66: ...η αναχωρηση απο Πειραια επρεπε να ειναι 8 το πρωι και απο Χανια 5 το απογευμα.
Ετσι θα βολευε τους παντες...
```

Πιστεύω ότι δεν βολεύει τα φορτηγά. Τα φορτηγά θα φτάσουν 6 το πρωί, θα ξεφορτώσουν, θα φορτώσουν νέο εμπόρευμα και 4μμ θα ξαναμπούν στο πλοίο για Χανιά.

----------


## Amorgos66

> ```
> Από Amorgos66: ...η αναχωρηση απο Πειραια επρεπε να ειναι 8 το πρωι και απο Χανια 5 το απογευμα.
> Ετσι θα βολευε τους παντες...
> ```
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι δεν βολεύει τα φορτηγά. Τα φορτηγά θα φτάσουν 6 το πρωί, θα ξεφορτώσουν, θα φορτώσουν νέο εμπόρευμα και 4μμ θα ξαναμπούν στο πλοίο για Χανιά.


...τα φορτηγα πανε με ΑΝΕΚ κ δεν αλλαζει  ευκολα αυτο....

----------


## panthiras1

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα ξαναγίνει η "μάχη της Κρήτης". Οι Μινωικές για Χανιά έχουν πολύ χαμηλές τιμές εισιτηρίων. Ειδικά τον Χειμώνα αν συνεχίσουν να είναι στην γραμμή, προβλέπω ... "ναυμαχία".


Υ.Γ. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα είναι προσωρινό. Στην συνέχεια ή θα τα βρουν οι δύο εταιρείες ή θα αποχωρήσουν οι Μινωικές κερδίζοντας κάπου αλλού.
Όπως και να έχει όμως αυτό είναι θετικό για τον επιβάτη.

----------


## panthiras1

Άκυρο το προηγούμενο post. Τελικά ξαναέκανα εικονικές κρατήσεις. Εξαρτάται τι ζητάς.

----------


## GEOMA

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα ξαναγίνει η "μάχη της Κρήτης". Οι Μινωικές για Χανιά έχουν πολύ χαμηλές τιμές εισιτηρίων. Ειδικά τον Χειμώνα αν συνεχίσουν να είναι στην γραμμή, προβλέπω ... "ναυμαχία".
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα είναι προσωρινό. Στην συνέχεια ή θα τα βρουν οι δύο εταιρείες ή θα αποχωρήσουν οι Μινωικές κερδίζοντας κάπου αλλού.
> Όπως και να έχει όμως αυτό είναι θετικό για τον επιβάτη.


Πως ακριβως  ειναι πιο φθηνες.Για ψαχτο λιγο να δεις οτι επι τις ουσιας δεν υπαρχουν διαφορες..Ασε που για να φας κατι το πληρωνεις χρυσο.

----------


## panthiras1

Κάνε εικονική κράτηση:
ΑΝΕΚ: Αναχώρηση 15/8 (βραδινό) από Πειραιά για Χανιά για ένα άτομο σε εξωτερική 4κλινη καμπίνα και ένα αυτοκίνητο.
          Επιστροφή 16/8 (βραδινό) από Χανιά για Πειραιά πάλι για ένα άτομο σε εξωτερική 4κλινη καμπίνα με ένα αυτοκίνητο.
          (σκόπιμα κοντινές ημερομηνίες για να έχουν εξαντληθεί τα εισιτήρια προσφορών).

ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ: Αναχώρηση 15/8 από Πειραιά για Χανιά για ένα άτομο σε εξωτερική 4κλινη καμπίνα και ένα αυτοκίνητο.
                 Επιστροφή 19/8 (δεν βρήκα καμπίνα πιο νωρίς) από Χανιά για Πειραιά πάλι για ένα άτομο σε εξωτερική 4κλινη καμπίνα με ένα αυτοκίνητο.

Υ.Γ.
1. Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ίδιες ημερομηνίες και για τις δύο εταιρείες. Την μια ημερομηνία δεν έβρισκα ίδιο κρεβάτι και από τις δύο εταιρείες και την άλλη δεν έβρισκα εισιτήριο για αυτοκίνητο.
2. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η μια εταιρεία είναι καλύτερη από την άλλη. Και οι δύο έχουν τα συν τους και τα πλην τους.

----------


## panthiras1

Οι Μινωικές έχουν πάντως ένα καλό για τους ηλικιωμένους (πιστεύω άνω των 60 ετών). Έχουν μια επιπλέον έκπτωση στα εισιτήρια του καταστρώματος.

----------


## panthiras1

```
Από panthiras1:
Κάνε εικονική κράτηση:
ΑΝΕΚ: Αναχώρηση 15/8 (βραδινό) από Πειραιά για Χανιά για ένα άτομο σε εξωτερική 4κλινη καμπίνα και ένα αυτοκίνητο.
Επιστροφή 16/8 (βραδινό) από Χανιά για Πειραιά πάλι για ένα άτομο σε εξωτερική 4κλινη καμπίνα με ένα αυτοκίνητο.
```

Κάνε και μια εικονική κράτηση με την ΑΝΕΚ με ημερήσιο από Πειραιά και βραδινό από Χανιά. Για να είναι ίδιες οι συνθήκες ταξιδιού.

----------


## panthiras1

Αν βγάλεις εισιτήριο με Μινωικές από Χανιά προς Πειραιά με επιστροφή η τιμή του είναι 39 + 20 = 59 ευρώ.
(στην επιστροφή η έκπτωση μάλλον είναι αθροιστική. Έκπτωση ημερήσιου + έκπτωση επιστροφής 30 + 20 = 50%)

----------


## panthiras1

Εχω να παρατηρήσω κάτι. Το πλοίο των Μινωικών σε πολλά δρομολόγια δείχνει ότι έχουν μείνει λίγες θέσεις (περιορισμένη διαθεσιμότητα).
Έχει τόσο πολύ κόσμο; Έχει αυξηθεί η κίνηση στην γραμμή ή κάποιοι έφυγαν από την ΑΝΕΚ και πήγαν στις Μινωικές; ή είναι κάποιος άλλος λόγος;

----------


## ancd

Εγώ αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι το Σάββατο 15 Σεπτεμβρίου δεν έχει δρομολόγιο από Χανιά για Πειραιά και αντίστροφα την Κυριακή και αυτό λόγω των εγκαινίων που θα κάνουν την Κυριακή στη Σούδα. 
Πιστεύω πως και το χειμώνα μπορεί να το καθιερώσει να μένει Πειραιά το Σάββατο  μήπως γλιτώσει λίγα πετρέλαια μίας και το Σάββατο είναι μια νεκρή μέρα.
Αν θυμάμαι  καλά το είχε κάνει η ΑΝΕΚ - BLUE STAR στο Ηράκλειο πριν 3 -4 χρόνια!

----------


## panthiras1

Μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο πάντως που κοίταξα έχει ανοικτά πλάνα το Σάββατο από Χανιά και την Κυριακή από Πειραιά.

----------


## thanos75

Τελικά φαίνεται να επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που ανέφερα το πρωί στο thread του aqua blue...! Από 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 
θα μπει το blue star 2 στη γραμμή των Χανίων
http://www.parakritika.gr/oyra-exo-a...i-ton-chanion/
Το άκρως ενδιαφερον είναι ότι μπαίνει ευθέως ανταγωνιστικα στη Minoan. Με μισή ώρα αναχώρηση πριν από το Μύκονος Παλλάς  
Το δε blue galaxy στη θέση του blue star 2 για Σαντορίνη/Δωδεκάνησα

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Τελικά φαίνεται να επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που ανέφερα το πρωί στο thread του aqua blue...! Από 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 
> θα μπει το blue star 2 στη γραμμή των Χανίων
> http://www.parakritika.gr/oyra-exo-a...i-ton-chanion/
> Το άκρως ενδιαφερον είναι ότι μπαίνει ευθέως ανταγωνιστικα στη Minoan. Με μισή ώρα αναχώρηση πριν από το Μύκονος Παλλάς οΏ½οΏ½οΏ½οΏ½ 
> Το δε blue galaxy στη θέση του blue star 2 για Σαντορίνη/Δωδεκάνησα


Μια ερμηνεία για την εξέλιξη αυτή:
Η ΑΝΕΚ αποχωρεί από την Σούδα και παραχωρεί την γραμμή στην MINOAN ...
Μια άλλη ερμηνεία:
Η ΑΝΕΚ αναγνωρίζει ότι η παρουσία της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ στη Σούδα θα είναι μόνιμη.
Μια τρίτη είναι βέβαια ότι η απόφαση αυτή οφείλεται στις συγκεκριμένες συγκυρίες.

----------


## Amorgos66

...η ουσια ειναι οτι το σινιαλο της ΑΝΕΚ δεν υπαρχει πλεον στα Χανια,μετα απο σχεδον 50
χρονια...
Screenshot_2018-08-31-09-24-12.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως να μην ξεχνάμε ότι μέσα στο φθινόπωρο (νομίζω τον Οκτώβριο) επιστρέφει και το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ από τη ναύλωση του, επομένως δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα ποιές θα είναι οι τελειωτικές κινήσεις της ΑΝΕΚ.  Επιπλέον (προς το φίλο amorgos) και το χειμώνα που μας πέρασε για ένα μικρό διάστημα η κοινοπραξία είχε αφήσει τα Χανιά μόνο με το Blue Galaxy, επομένως δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το σινιάλο της ΑΝΕΚ φεύγει έστω και για λίγο εντελώς από το Χανιά.  Νομίζω πως η κοινοπραξία μετά την αβαρία του Μπένι, επισπέυδει κάποιες ελαφρώς πιο μακροπρόθεσμες κινήσεις που ίσως να είχε μέχρι πρότινος απλώς κατά νου της για τη γραμμή των Χανίων.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση το Blue Star 2 θα μπει για να δώσει μια προσωρινή λύση (κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου ότι θα κάτσει μέχρι αρχές Οκτωβρίου-όχι παραπάνω), αλλά σίγουρα πολλά πράγματα επανασχεδιάζονται και προσωπικά έχω την αίσθηση πως η κοινοπραξία αναγνωρίζει πια πως η Minoan ήρθε για να μείνει στα Χανιά!!!

----------


## thanos75

http://www.parakritika.gr/mechri-tis...po-50-chronia/

Κάτι που είδα μόλις τώρα: Μέχρι τις 17/9 το blues star 2 στα Χανιά

----------


## panthiras1

Διευκρινήσεις για τα δημοσιεύματα: Το Μπλου Σταρ 2 μπαίνει από 4.9.18 και όχι από 1.9.18. Μέχρι και 2.9.18 είναι Πάρος Τζετ και Μπλου Γκάλαξυ (3.9.18 είναι απεργία).
Αναχωρεί από Πειραιά στις 15.00 και όχι στις 15.30 και φθάνει στην Σούδα στις 21.30 και όχι στις 22.00.

----------


## thanos75

https://soudaport.wordpress.com/2018...ρομολογίων-απ/
Μάλλον 1 εβδομάδα περίπου θα κάτσει το bs2...απο 13/09 αναλαμβάνει ο Σπύρος (μαζί με blue galaxy φυσικά)

----------


## panthiras1

13/9 γιατί έκτακτο δρομολόγιο;

Υ.Γ. Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων βέβαια είναι ακόμα το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## panthiras1

Βέβαια για τον μήνα Σεπτέμβριο αναμένεται να γίνει ... ναυμαχία.
Οι Μινωικές έρχονται πιο φθηνές από την Κοινοπραξία (τουλάχιστον στην θέση καταστρώματος που έριξα μια εικονική ματιά)

----------


## thanos75

> https://soudaport.wordpress.com/2018...ρομολογίων-απ/
> Μάλλον 1 εβδομάδα περίπου θα κάτσει το bs2...απο 13/09 αναλαμβάνει ο Σπύρος (μαζί με blue galaxy φυσικά)


Και φυσικά ο Σπύρος  :Stupid:  είναι ο Ελυρος.....Ας οψεται το auto-correct και η βιασύνη μου :Tongue New:

----------


## panthiras1

Και θα αφήσουν τις Μινωικές χωρίς απάντηση;

----------


## panthiras1

http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/allagi-s...kon-grammon-2/

Εδώ γράφει αλλαγές από 20/10/18. Στο site των Μινωικών όμως τα δρομολόγια φαίνονται ότι εκτελούνται κανονικά.

Επίσης στο θέμα των Μινωικών, o amorgos66 έχει βάλει το link:

http://www.soudaships.com/2018/10/blog-post_31.html?m=1

----------


## panthiras1

Σήμερα προσπάθησα να κλείσω αυτοκίνητο από Πειραιά για Χανιά με Μινωικές και δεν υπήρχε θέση.

----------


## panthiras1

Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα γράψει σε ένα άλλο forum το shipfriends τις  (έντονα) αντιρρήσεις μου για τον διαχωρισμό των ανθρώπων ανάλογα με την οικονομική τους επιφάνεια. Τότε είχα γράψει ότι θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να υπάρχει διαχωρισμός των ανθρώπων και να τους βάζουν να κάθονται σε όχι αξιοπρεπείς χώρους, μέσα σε εστιατόρια (την ώρα που έτρωγαν οι διπλανοί τους), αφού το σαλόνι του πλοίου το διέθεταν μόνο σε αυτούς που είχαν καμπίνα. Λες και αυτοί που δεν είχαν καμπίνα έπασχαν από μεταδοτικές ασθένειες ή ήταν υποχρεωμένοι μαζί με τον καφέ τους να μυρίζουν και τις μπριζόλες του διπλανού τους.
Τότε οι υπεύθυνοι του  shipfriends με διέγραψαν από το forum (έλλειψη ελευθερίας λόγου ή κριμμένα συμφέροντα ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών; ή κάτι άλλο που μου ξεφεύγει;-).

Σήμερα έρχομαι να αντιδράσω πάλι σε κάποιο παρόμοιο θέμα.
Το ίδιο σχεδόν πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισα με μια αεροπορική εταιρεία.
Όσοι είχαν καθίσματα από το Νο 1 έως το 9 (περιελάμβανε και το δικό μου κάθισμα) τους κάλεσαν να μπουν πρώτοι στο λεωφορείο και τους έβαλαν πρώτους στο αεροπλάνο. Παρ όλο που και εγώ ήμουν από τους ευννοημένους θα μου επιτρέψετε να εκφράσω και πάλι την διαφωνία μου. Οι άνθρωποι είναι ίσοι μεταξύ τους και δεν τους αφήνουν να περιμένουν υποτιμητικά (κατά την άποψή μου) για να μπουν πρώτα κάποιοι άλλοι. Αν θέλουν να δώσουν κάποιες επιπλέον υπηρεσίες σε ορισμένους ας το κάνουν διακριτικά  χωρίς να προσβάλουν τους υπόλοιπους.

Γιατί τα έγραψα εδώ; Γιατί θυμήθηκα το ίδιο ακριβώς σενάριο που είχε γίνει πριν μερικά χρόνια σε πλοίο.
Γιατί πρέπει οι εταιρείες (ναυτιλιακές, αεροπορικές κ.λ.π.) να ξανασκεφτούν αυτό που κάνουν και να το διορθώσουν. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε την ίδια αξία.

Υ. Γ. Ελπίζω να μη με διαγράψουν και από αυτό το forum για τις ιδέες μου.

----------


## nikosdet

Τελείως μα τελείως άσχετες μεταξύ τους υποθέσεις!
Στο θέμα του πλοίου έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, στο αεροπλάνο είναι 100% θέμα αποτελεσματικότητας κι όχι διάκρισης επιβατών/ επιπλέον υπηρεσίες σε κάποιους. Έχει να κάνει με τα ντουλαπάκια και πώς αυτά γεμίζουν με τις χειραποσκευές.

----------


## thanos75

Και επιπλέον έχει να κάνει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και με την πολιτική μιας low-cost airline και τις χρεώσεις της.  Εάν για παράδειγμα σου δίνει η χ αεροπορική ναυλο 20 ευρώ πήγαινε-έλα π.χ για Χανιά, είναι λογικό από εκεί και μετά να σου έχει έξτρα χρεώσεις, έαν θέλεις "πολυτέλειες :Chargrined: " τύπου προτεραιότητα στο check in, συγκεκριμένη θέση στο αεροπλάνο ή  κάποιον καφέ/σνακ.  
Για τα πλοία πάντως εννοείται πως είναι απαράδεκτο αυτό που αναφέρει ο φίλος panthiras.  Κατανοώ το να μπορεί να χρησιμοποείται το σαλόνι διακεκριμένης θέσης από όσους έχουν καμπίνα και όσους έχουν πληρώσει Διακεκριμένη, και πάλι όμως σε πλοία τα οποία έχουν επαρκή αριθμό σαλονιών/bar και αρκετά αεροπορικά καθίσματα τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετήσουν όσους δεν έχουν καμπίνα.  Εάν δεν υπάρχουν επαρκείς τέτοιοι χώροι σε κάποιο πλοίο, σε περίοδο αιχμής (καλοκαίρι) καλό θα ήταν να ανοίγουν όλα τα σαλόνια για τους επιβάτες, ειδικά σε ημερήσια δρομολόγια

----------


## panthiras1

Ακούστηκε ότι από το Φθινόπωρο θα αλλάξουν δρομολόγια μεταξύ τους το Μύκονος με το Φαιστός. Το μεταφέρω με επιφύλαξη επειδή η πηγή δεν είναι και πολύ ... έγκυρη.

----------


## Αναερόβιος

Ποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι ο λόγος?
Υπάρχει αξιόλογη διαφορά στη χωρητικότητα γκαράζ ή κρεβατιών?

----------


## ancd

Του Ηρακλείου έχουν περισσότερους κοινόχρηστους χώρους και περνούν περισσότερα Ι.Χ λόγω παταριων στο επάνω γκαράζ, σε σχέση με το Μύκονος που έχει λιγότερους κοινόχρηστους χώρους αλλά μεγαλύτερο γκαράζ για φορτηγά στο επάνω γκαράζ.
Δεν πιστεύω ότι επιβατική κίνηση στα Χανιά είναι τέτοια που χρειάζεται η αλλαγή των πλοίων!
Ελπίζω να μην ξανά κάνουν τη γραμμή Πειραιά - Σούδα- Ηράκλειο γιατί είναι πολύ απογοητευμένοι το επιβατικό κοινό του Ηρακλείου  - Λασιθίου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι ο λόγος?
> Υπάρχει αξιόλογη διαφορά στη χωρητικότητα γκαράζ ή κρεβατιών?


Bέβαια κ υπάρχει.Αρκεί μιά ματιά στο άνω γκαράζ του ΜΠ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Του Ηρακλείου έχουν περισσότερους κοινόχρηστους χώρους και περνούν περισσότερα Ι.Χ λόγω παταριων στο επάνω γκαράζ, σε σχέση με το Μύκονος που έχει λιγότερους κοινόχρηστους χώρους αλλά μεγαλύτερο γκαράζ για φορτηγά στο επάνω γκαράζ.
> Δεν πιστεύω ότι επιβατική κίνηση στα Χανιά είναι τέτοια που χρειάζεται η αλλαγή των πλοίων!
> Ελπίζω να μην ξανά κάνουν τη γραμμή Πειραιά - Σούδα- Ηράκλειο γιατί είναι πολύ απογοητευμένοι το επιβατικό κοινό του Ηρακλείου  - Λασιθίου!


Σύμφωνα με το shippax η διαφορά μεταξύ ΦΠ κ ΜΠ είναι σε κρεβάτια 758 έναντι 732 κ σε γραμμικά 1560 έναντι 1735.

----------


## ancd

> Σύμφωνα με το shippax η διαφορά μεταξύ ΦΠ κ ΜΠ είναι σε κρεβάτια 758 έναντι 732 κ σε γραμμικά 1560 έναντι 1735.


Για άλλη μια φορά ο Β.Χ. μίλησε με αριθμούς και έγινε ποιο κατατοπιστικός και τον ευχαριστώ. Απλώς και εγώ να προσθέσω μερικούς αριθμούς ακόμα, όσον αφορά την χωρητικότητά σε επιβάτες:  Φ.Π 2500 επιβάτες σε 752 κρεβάτια και 700 αεροπορικά καθίσματα, έναντι 1922 επιβατών  σε 732 κρεβάτια και 200 αεροπορικά καθισματα του Μ.Π.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για άλλη μια φορά ο Β.Χ. μίλησε με αριθμούς και έγινε ποιο κατατοπιστικός και τον ευχαριστώ. Απλώς και εγώ να προσθέσω μερικούς αριθμούς ακόμα, όσον αφορά την χωρητικότητά σε επιβάτες:  Φ.Π 2500 επιβάτες σε 752 κρεβάτια και 700 αεροπορικά καθίσματα, έναντι 1922 επιβατών  σε 732 κρεβάτια και 200 αεροπορικά καθισματα του Μ.Π.


Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες κ αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες,απλώς δεν επεκτάθηκα κ απάντησα στον προηγούμενο φίλο σχετικά με τα κρεββάτια κ το γκαράζ.

----------


## ancd

Επειδή οι αριθμοί μιλούν καλύτερα και βγάζεις ποιο σωστά συμπεράσματα, για αυτό πρόσθεσα κάτι ακόμα και εγώ.
Με σκέτο τα κρεβάτια και το γκαράζ φαίνεται μια εικόνα σχεδόν ιδιον πλοίων. Οι διάφορα στους επιβάτες και στα αεροπορικά καθίσματα είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## panthiras1

Το γκαράζ νομίζω ότι παίζει ρόλο.
Η κίνηση επιβατών στα Χανιά ειδικά τον Χειμώνα δεν νομίζω ότι απαιτεί μεγαλύτερο πλοίο.

----------


## panthiras1

Από 2/10 το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ στα Χανιά σύμφωνα με τα πλάνα της ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## panthiras1

Τελικά τι γίνεται με την γραμμή Χανίων; Οι Μινωικές από κίνηση πως πάνε; Το ρωτώ λόγω της μεγάλης διάρκειας του ταξιδιού.

----------


## panthiras1

Στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια ακτοπλόοι και κυβέρνηση (*).
Να γιατί οι ακτοπλόοι δεν βιάζονται για τα scrubbers.
Απλά ανεβάζουν τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων και πληρώνει ο κόσμος τα περιβαλλοντικά μέτρα.

(*) δεν το αναφέρω με κομματική έννοια.

----------


## panthiras1

Τα πλοία και των 3 εταιρειών συνεχίζουν κανονικά τα δρομολόγια. Ξέρει κανείς με τι πληρότητα στα αυτοκίνητα; Γιατί για επιβάτες δεν πρέπει να έχουν πολλούς.
Θα συνεχίσουν άραγε καθημερινά και τα 3 πλοία με αυτές τις συνθήκες;

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Θα συνεχίσουν άραγε καθημερινά και τα 3 πλοία με αυτές τις συνθήκες;






> Μπαίνει Χανιά;


Όσον αφορά τα "κορωνοδρομολόγια" της Κρήτης (της οποίας γενικώς οι γραμμές αρχίζουν τα τελευταία χρόνια και αποκτούν περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον), ας κάνουμε μια ανακεφαλαίωση, να τα χουμε μαζεμένα: από πλευράς κοινοπραξίας εκτελούνται τη μία μέρα από δύο πλοία για κάθε λιμάνι (ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ και ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ για Σούδα και Ηράκλειο αντίστοιχα) και την άλλη μέρα από το HELLENIC SPIRIT που προσεγγίζει και τα δύο λιμάνια στο ίδιο δρομολόγιο. Τα δρομολόγια του Νορβηγού της ΑΝΕΚ (ο οποίος αν δεν κάνω λάθος πραγματοποιεί δρομολογιακό ντεμπούτο στην Κρήτη) μιμούνται τα "δύο" ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ (το νέο και το "ορθόδοξο") για λογαριασμό των Μινωικών: ένα την ημέρα και για τα δύο λιμάνια με ημέρευση στα Χανιά. 
Κοντολογίς, μείον ένα πλοίο (5 αντί 7) για κάθε εταιρεία

Χαρακτηριστική άλλωστε και η εικόνα του "άδειου" λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου μέρα παρά μέρα...

----------


## panthiras1

Φέτος, δεν βλέπω να βάζουν ημερήσια δρομολόγια. Ειδικά λόγω των συνθηκών πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα από τα βραδινά.

----------


## panthiras1

Τελικά η ΑΝΕΚ τα ανακοίνωσε.

----------


## GiannisV

Καλησπέρα σας, ποια είναι η ώρα άφιξης του Κύδων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το πρωί? Η εταιρία το δίνει στις 6.30 δεν ξέρω αν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα

----------


## threshtox

Δεν ξέρω γενικά τι γίνεται, αλλά Δευτέρα πρωί, μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά περίπου αυτή την ώρα

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Καλησπέρα σας, ποια είναι η ώρα άφιξης του Κύδων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το πρωί? Η εταιρία το δίνει στις 6.30 δεν ξέρω αν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα


Port Arrivals
 Η αναφερόμενη ώρα είναι η ώρα που περνά τα φανάρια, όχι η ώρα που δένει.

----------


## panthiras1

6.30 - 6.45 περίπου. Δένει κοντά στα φανάρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 6.30 - 6.45 περίπου. Δένει κοντά στα φανάρια.


Τι πάει να πει, κοντά στα φανάρια.Στο λιμάνι είναι,έχει σημασία αν είναι 5 λεπτά παρακάτω;;;

----------


## panthiras1

```
GiannisVΚαλησπέρα σας, ποια είναι η ώρα άφιξης του Κύδων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το πρωί? Η εταιρία το δίνει στις 6.30 δεν ξέρω αν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα
```



```
Port Arrivals
Η αναφερόμενη ώρα είναι η ώρα που περνά τα φανάρια, όχι η ώρα που δένει.
```

Βίκτωρα είσαι με το δάκτυλο στην σκανδάλη. Ο GiannisV ρώτησε ποια είναι η ώρα άφιξης του πλοίου και ο Port Arrivals  του απάντησε ότι είναι η ώρα που περνά τα φανάρια και όχι η ώρα που δένει. Εγώ διευκρίνισα ότι δένει κοντά στα φανάρια.

Καλό σου βράδυ.

----------


## panthiras1

Ανέβηκαν οι τιμές.


Κατάστρωμα επιβάτης για μονή διαδρομή               4/3/22:    40 ευρώ.    Σήμερα 25/3/25:   44 ευρώ   (αύξηση 4 ευρώ ή 8 ευρώ με την επιστροφή).


προσφορά: Κατάστρωμα επιβάτης + αυτοκίνητο έως 3,80 μ. (για μονή διαδρομή):
Κατάστρωμα επιβάτης                                         26/2/22:    28 ευρώ.     Σήμερα 25/3/22:  41 ευρώ    (αύξηση 13 ευρώ ή 26 με την επιστροφή).
Αυτοκίνητο ΙΧ                                                    26/2/22:    56 ευρώ.     Σήμερα 25/3/22:  66 ευρώ    (αύξηση 10 ευρώ ή 20 ευρώ με την επιστροφή)

Συνολική αύξηση της προσφοράς (αν ταξιδεύεις κατάστρωμα με ΙΧ αυτοκίνητο έως 3,80 μ.)  *26 ευρώ ή 52 ευρώ* με την επιστροφή.         

Σημαντική αύξηση. Ειδικά για αυτούς που πηγαινοέρχονται συνέχεια.

----------


## panthiras1

Οι Μινωικές έβαλαν το ΚΥΔΩΝ - Επέστρεψε και το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι Μινωικές έβαλαν το ΚΥΔΩΝ .


Εγώ ξέρω μόνο αυτό που είναι στην Καραϊβική.

----------


## panthiras1

Σωστός. Διορθώνω.
Οι Μινωικές βάζουν το KYDON PALACE από 21/4/22 - Επέστρεψε και το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ της ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## panthiras1

Νομίζω ότι η κοινοπραξία έγινε ακριβή σε σχέση με τις Μινωικές. Τουλάχιστον για τις δικές μου κρατήσεις.
Αν θέλει κάποιος να δει την διαφορά ας κάνει εικονικές κρατήσεις για ένα άτομο κατάστρωμα + ένα αυτοκίνητο. Αν το άτομο είναι και πάνω από 60 ετών η διαφορά είναι μεγαλύτερη.

----------


## panthiras1

Έκαναν και οι Μινωικές αυξήσεις. Η διαφορά μειώθηκε.

----------


## panthiras1

Τελικά οι Μινωϊκές θα συνεχίσουν τα δρομολόγια για Χανιά και τον Οκτώβριο;

----------


## panthiras1

Άκυρο το πιο πάνω post. Ενημερώθηκα.

----------

